# New Jersey Winter 2019/20



## iceyman

Polar coaster incoming


----------



## Randall Ave

I read that this morning, did you see the reasons for the determination, squirrels are a packing, hair on cows neck, wolly caterpillars.


----------



## V_Scapes

Gotta get contracts out soon.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Gotta get contracts out soon.


I gotta get paid for one from last year.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta get paid for one from last year.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Gotta get contracts out soon.


Same here....cant wait for the snow!!


----------



## iceyman

In the early stages of picking up a huge contract.. let it snow


----------



## sota

patience.


----------



## Randall Ave

If anyone is in this area, the troopers are pulling Mason dumps over on RT 46 in ledgewood by Howard Blvd.


----------



## sota

it *is* the end of the month after all.
I was out on rt78 on monday and it was wall to wall county mounties and mounty mounties. Maybe a hundred of 'em.


----------



## rizzoa13

They are everywhere right now. We’ve been traveling all over the state and down to DC for commercial work recently and the trooper presence is insane.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta get paid for one from last year.


Hate to say it but still waiting for a snow check from a condo complex.



AG09 said:


> Same here....cant wait for the snow!!


I can. Matter of fact just give me a couple salt runs every week so I can go snowmobiling every weekend.


----------



## J.Ricci

Snow contracts went out today. Looking forward to winter


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I can. Matter of fact just give me a couple salt runs every week so I can go snowmobiling every weekend.


I would love a sh!t ton of salt runs.


----------



## iceyman

Helluva hurricane destroying the bahamas.. the weather gets more wild every year


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Helluva hurricane destroying the bahamas.. the weather gets more wild every year


Did they request a bail me out check yet?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Did they request a bail me out check yet?


Do they even have too?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Do they even have too?


After I typed that, I really do not know who's domain the Bahamas are. I do not think it is ours.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> After I typed that, I really do not know who's domain the Bahamas are. I do not think it is ours.


But somehow we will send them resources.


----------



## V_Scapes

Was just watching weather channel hurricane coverage, looks like total devastation for the Bahamas. Florida is dodging a bullet right now.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Was just watching weather channel hurricane coverage, looks like total devastation for the Bahamas. Florida is dodging a bullet right now.


Southern bahamas escaped.. northern bahamas pretty much 100% destruction


----------



## HeatMiser

I'm down 2 good size snow contracts from last year, should simplify things a bit but I'll miss the money


----------



## iceyman

All we need is 1 or 2 more good contracts and well be set.. stuff in the works


----------



## iceyman

Absolutely perfect weather


----------



## truckie80

Back on full duty starting today, September 11...poetic in a way. Thanks everyone for all your well wishes, they did not go unappreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Back on full duty starting today, September 11...poetic in a way. Thanks everyone for all your well wishes, they did not go unappreciated.


Good news, take care of yourself. Life goes by faster than you think.


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Back on full duty starting today, September 11...poetic in a way. Thanks everyone for all your well wishes, they did not go unappreciated.


Great news. I'm sure today's always difficult and I'm sure there's no where you'd rather be for it than in the firehouse.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Back on full duty starting today, September 11...poetic in a way. Thanks everyone for all your well wishes, they did not go unappreciated.


Best news I've heard today. Congratulations!


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## V_Scapes

Devil's and rangers pre season game and Yanks about to clinch, not a bad night!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Devil's and rangers pre season game and Yanks about to clinch, not a bad night!


And the Giants and Jets, well we are used to it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> And the Giants and Jets, well we are used to it.


Jet fans just get punished in cruel ways


----------



## Avalanche 2500

V_Scapes said:


> Devil's and rangers pre season game and Yanks about to clinch, not a bad night!


V_ Scapes if u go to off topic forum there is a Hockey thread there. A lot of Smack Talk mentioned!! 
good stuff / ck. it out !


----------



## Mike_C

Snow equipment preparation starts tomorrow, hopefully the 90 degree days are behind us now I just wish we could get some rain


----------



## iceyman

Been a gorgeous stretch.. heat looks to break end next week. Rain looks very minimal next 2 weeks


----------



## V_Scapes

The rate of how fast the leaves are changing here is unbelievable.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> The rate of how fast the leaves are changing here is unbelievable.


This is kinda crazy. Dropping fast here. Dam nice day tho.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> The rate of how fast the leaves are changing here is unbelievable.


----------



## V_Scapes

Hopefully your snow maps are more accurate than your foliage maps this winter.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Hopefully your snow maps are more accurate than your foliage maps this winter.


Hey i dont make em lol


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Hopefully your snow maps are more accurate than your foliage maps this winter.


----------



## V_Scapes

That's better,could even pull that orange down into north Jersey. Going upstate this weekend can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Leaves are starting to turn here.

To the just under/over 2 months left point in the lawn season. :clapping:


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Leaves are starting to turn here.
> 
> To the just under/over 2 months left point in the lawn season. :clapping:


Mine are coming down for at least a week now.


----------



## iceyman




----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> View attachment 196326


Its raining on my weather rock right now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Its raining on my weather rock right now.


We could use the rain.. especially when its not a weekend


----------



## djt1029

Can't even remember the last time we had a good steady rain like today


----------



## Mike_C

Devils and Yankees tonight...could be a good night


----------



## Randall Ave

Possible frost up here tonight, 90 a few days ago. Maybe snow for Halloween


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Devils and Yankees tonight...could be a good night


Same old Devils...


----------



## Randall Ave

Had a frosty windshield at 6:30 this morning.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Same old Devils...


With alot more talent


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Same old Devils...


Focusing on the Yankees for now and hoping that by the time the playoffs are done the Devils start to click


----------



## iceyman

Even tho it was a gloomy day still haven’t had any real rain on a weekend since may


----------



## sota

thinking about buying another load of leyland cypress and planting them in the next couple weeks. weather is cool enough I won't become a sweat puddle.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Focusing on the Yankees for now and hoping that by the time the playoffs are done the Devils start to click


I'm going to the game on the 17th and hoping for a W.


----------



## shawn_

Oh hello jersey winter thread


----------



## sota

what winter


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> what winter


Soon grasshopper


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> what winter


----------



## sota

I just want these wet days to lay off for a few so I can do some final packing and putting away.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Beautiful day to hand dig a 40” deep water service...


----------



## V_Scapes

For those who stock their own salt, when do you typically take your first delivery?


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Beautiful day to hand dig a 40" deep water service...


Mini excavators are cool.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Mini excavators are cool.


Was going to borrow or hire one but I figured we can dig it, who needs an excavator? Started around 10-10:30 and finished the trench by 3 including lunch and me stopping and leaving a few times. plus a few minutes reshoveling a few 3-4' areas that caved in.

One more 3' section needs to be cleaned out that slid in right as we were leaving. so I figured we would just get it in the morning before pipe. Probably because we were working on both sides still. about 50-60 feet.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Was going to borrow or hire one but I figured we can dig it, who needs an excavator? Started around 10-10:30 and finished the trench by 3 including lunch and me stopping and leaving a few times. plus a few minutes reshoveling a few 3-4' areas that caved in.
> 
> One more 3' section needs to be cleaned out that slid in right as we were leaving. so I figured we would just get it in the morning before pipe. Probably because we were working on both sides still. about 50-60 feet.


60' at 40" deep? Half hour or less with a machine.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> 60' at 40" deep? Half hour or less with a machine.


I know... :hammerhead::weightlifter:


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 60' at 40" deep? Half hour or less with a machine.


Hell if im gona dig a 5' trench im using a machine.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hell if im gona dig a 5' trench im using a machine.


Youngens always like to be heros and do it the tough way. Wait till ya hit 60, you will spend a half hour setting up a jack to ease your back.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Youngens always like to be heros and do it the tough way. Wait till ya hit 60, you will spend a half hour setting up a jack to ease your back.


A few of us learn to work smarter before we have one foot in the door of the old folks home


----------



## HarryTHook

Lots of yacking, no mention of snow work. {rest of post deleted}


----------



## Randall Ave

HarryTHook said:


> Lots of yacking, no mention of snow work. {rest of post deleted}


I've been working on township snow trucks for a month already, only can post so many pictures of rust. Starting on a Tri Axle Sterling this week.


----------



## iceyman

Gona be a wet one later


----------



## sota

we even have flash flood warnings.


----------



## sota

(dupe)


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> we even have flash flood warnings.


I live on top of the hill, the only way I'm flooding is if Noah floats by.


----------



## sota

I said the same thing.
then my basement flooded twice.
I've since mitigated the causes for both, but if there's one thing i've learned is expect the unexpected.


----------



## Randall Ave

Gots an automatic pump piped to the outside.


----------



## V_Scapes

We need the rain, reservoir is getting low.


----------



## iceyman

It was a 7 hr event here but it did come down pretty good.. up north got it worse


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> It was a 7 hr event here but it did come down pretty good.. up north got it worse


Its kinda breezy up here at the moment.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Its kinda breezy up here at the moment.


Yea it is.. the 3 dead 60' trees that surround me are waving like mofos.. if my township wasnt ****ing around with me they wouldve been cut already


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea it is.. the 3 dead 60' trees that surround me are waving like mofos.. if my township wasnt ******* around with me they wouldve been cut already


I was working outside on the ground doing brake chambers. Then I said, the heck with this, took a ride out to Washington to the IH dealer for some parts. Trees are gettten some color out there.


----------



## truckie80

Busy day of cleaning up branches, tree guys are going to be busy for a while here.


----------



## HarryTHook

Yo iceyman, you still watch 33andrain? They got some serious snow boner stuff going on. I still cannot decipher half of it but lots of activity.....


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> Yo iceyman, you still watch 33andrain? They got some serious snow boner stuff going on. I still cannot decipher half of it but lots of activity.....


Oh yea.. followed all the hurricane action last month.. at least there they explain whats behind their reasoning .. and I don't understand most of it lol .. it amazing how much goes into the weather months down the line


----------



## sota

someone want to dumb it down for those of us who aren't weather geeks?


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> someone want to dumb it down for those of us who aren't weather geeks?


Yea go get your Dr. of meteorology degree then we'll let you dumb it down.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Yea go get your Dr. of meteorology degree then we'll let you dumb it down.


The squirrels are bushy tailed, packen heavy. Got lots of woolly catapillars in the yard. What's that mean, hell I ain't got a clue.


----------



## HarryTHook

sota said:


> someone want to dumb it down for those of us who aren't weather geeks?


Its a site for real weather geeks, lots of good information if you can decode it. Has proven very helpful over the years.


----------



## sota

HarryTHook said:


> Its a site for real weather geeks, lots of good information if you can decode it. Has proven very helpful over the years.


I got THAT part! 
I've been registered on the site now for 2 seasons. I don't even understand 1/10th of what they talk about, but I can usually understand the pretty pictures, especially if they use crayons. So far though that thread might as well be chinese for all I understand it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> The squirrels are bushy tailed, packen heavy. Got lots of woolly catapillars in the yard. What's that mean, hell I ain't got a clue.


Apparently the larger the orange section of the wooly the worse the winter will be.


----------



## iceyman

We have a winning streak and blacky stepping in big in net


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> We have a winning streak and blacky stepping in big in net


Huh????


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Huh????


Lmao


----------



## Randall Ave

Well on channel 11 this morning the weather guy showed snow up in the corner of the state for Halloween. I think he's smoken to much corn silk.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well on channel 11 this morning the weather guy showed snow up in the corner of the state for Halloween. I think he's smoken to much corn silk.


Gfs at 2pm on Halloween


----------



## shawn_

Hey guys , what’s everyone using for finding lot size? I used to use findlotsize.com them used the app but now it seems it’s limited to your usage & u need to watch an add every time
On the app In order to get a view of the property which is pretty ridiculous . 

Any apps / websites PLEASE


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Gfs at 2pm on Halloween
> 
> View attachment 196856


If we get an early snow, I'm shutting the phone off, all I get is, the plow worked last winter before I dumped it in the weeds behind the shop. Can you fix it now, cheap, but I gots no money.


----------



## iceyman

Anyone in middletown area looking for work? We need a couple trucks and skids.


----------



## shawn_

@iceyman I'm from Middletown have a few people I know looking for work for their trucks . PM. me your info I will send it to them


----------



## iceyman




----------



## Randall Ave

Guess you should have installed the rev kit in here.


----------



## sota

I guess, that's a push rod? I'm not up on Old Fart motors.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys. I need to Install 60,000sqft or sod. Does anyone know if reeds cuts sod only in pieces or can they put on rolls? Or if anyone knows any sod farms who could accommodate me with the sod in rolls. Thank you


----------



## Randall Ave

Is it ever going to stop raining


----------



## sota

https://pasteboard.co/IEwpBBU.png

hopefully after tomorrow morning.

(apparently pasteboard doesn't work on this board either.)


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys. I need to Install 60,000sqft or sod. Does anyone know if reeds cuts sod only in pieces or can they put on rolls? Or if anyone knows any sod farms who could accommodate me with the sod in rolls. Thank you


I've only ever seen it come in rolls on pallets. Call DeBucks, I think you can get larger rolls cut for larger jobs.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Is it ever going to stop raining


Rained out today for what I think is only the second or third time this year.


----------



## iceyman

The rain is fine this time of year. We want an active pattern heading into winter


----------



## sota

yea, but it could be a little LESS active for a bit, so I can finish prep.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

We needed it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

V_Scapes said:


> I've only ever seen it come in rolls on pallets. Call DeBucks, I think you can get larger rolls cut for larger jobs.


Thank you vscapes appreciate it very much. Will reach out tomorrow. Just got the deposit. I thought he was bsing but to my surprised he put his money where his mouth is. Now the stress begins. I need a few days of no rain


----------



## djt1029

UniqueTouch said:


> Thank you vscapes appreciate it very much. Will reach out tomorrow. Just got the deposit. I thought he was bsing but to my surprised he put his money where his mouth is. Now the stress begins. I need a few days of no rain


Not sure how far south he goes, but DeBucks has an installer they can get you in touch with and it's cheaper than the payroll you'd be shelling out on a job that size. They only lay it, prep work would still be all you but I've been doing it that way for years on anything over 7 or 8 pallets.


----------



## UniqueTouch

djt1029 said:


> Not sure how far south he goes, but DeBucks has an installer they can get you in touch with and it's cheaper than the payroll you'd be shelling out on a job that size. They only lay it, prep work would still be all you but I've been doing it that way for years on anything over 7 or 8 pallets.


thank you for the info. Wish i knew that prior. I turned down so many large sod jobs this year due to not having a the crews most have and being consumed with asphalt work. Def appreciate that info though. I will be def going that way myself


----------



## iceyman

Of course i have a wedding in dc tmrw.. just got a call from my fema contact looking for trucks to refuel cell towers up north.. dam


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The rain is fine this time of year. We want an active pattern heading into winter


No. No it's not fine.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> No. No it's not fine.


Lol


----------



## iceyman

The euro with 2 snow chances.. next friday then again the 12th


----------



## UniqueTouch

That’s crazy. The year of hurricane sandy we had that big snow storm in freehold after the storm , I’m pretty sure that was November as well. I worked for the county and we still didn’t even have the roads cleared of trees. We were plowing trees off the road. I just want to be able to get clean ups done. Def could use that extra money. Need to buy a good salter for my truck and don’t want to go in my bank account.


----------



## shawn_

Winter is coming.... @iceyman did the person ever contact you?


----------



## Mike_C

Early snows been the trend since the year before Sandy. 50% of the time our first snows in November (or October the one year) then we hit a lull for a while. Going to be a scramble this year yet again


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Winter is coming.... @iceyman did the person ever contact you?


Yes thanks.


----------



## LAB INC

Well it looks like I am back again for another year! I hope all you guys had a great spring and summer! Looking forward to another season, I did see something about some snow end of next week.....


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Hey guys! Ive been a member for a while but don't do much posting. I always follow the thread and find it very helpful. We do snow removal and landscaping in Union & Middlesex counties. I am looking for snow shoveling guys for this winter and can't find guy and when I do they are asking for $25 per hours cash?? I could use 4-5 guys. Any ideas or where to go or does anyone know anyone looking for work? Thanks Brian


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> The euro with 2 snow chances.. next friday then again the 12th


Looked at the maps again tonight. Both are salt events at best for now. NYC and above have a better chance. Weather weenies say the cold is here to stay, I agree so its gonna be an early start.


----------



## Randall Ave

HarryTHook said:


> Looked at the maps again tonight. Both are salt events at best for now. NYC and above have a better chance. Weather weenies say the cold is here to stay, I agree so its gonna be an early start.


I think we are going to have a cold start, and soon.


----------



## Randall Ave

AllAboutGreen said:


> Hey guys! Ive been a member for a while but don't do much posting. I always follow the thread and find it very helpful. We do snow removal and landscaping in Union & Middlesex counties. I am looking for snow shoveling guys for this winter and can't find guy and when I do they are asking for $25 per hours cash?? I could use 4-5 guys. Any ideas or where to go or does anyone know anyone looking for work? Thanks Brian


Here you go to the next town. Grab the illegal, well undocumented workers. From what I here anyway


----------



## sota

I got a reliable guy now (I want to call him a "kid" but he's 21 now  ) and he gets paid $30/hr, cash. He's reliable, hard working, and doesn't complain.
You could get the illegals from next door, but they're inconsistent at best.
Shovelers are definitely a "you get what you pay for" deal around here.


----------



## AllAboutGreen

Randall Ave said:


> Here you go to the next town. Grab the illegal, well undocumented workers. From what I here anyway


Thats the way it used to be, not anymore


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone recommend an agent for commercial auto. They spiked my policy price for no reason


----------



## djt1029

AllAboutGreen said:


> Hey guys! Ive been a member for a while but don't do much posting. I always follow the thread and find it very helpful. We do snow removal and landscaping in Union & Middlesex counties. I am looking for snow shoveling guys for this winter and can't find guy and when I do they are asking for $25 per hours cash?? I could use 4-5 guys. Any ideas or where to go or does anyone know anyone looking for work? Thanks Brian


If they're reliable, pay the $ 25


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone recommend an agent for commercial auto. They spiked my policy price for no reason


Theres a guy @Ben/Insurance on here


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone recommend an agent for commercial auto. They spiked my policy price for no reason


There's always a reason, they wants mo money!!


----------



## AllAboutGreen

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone recommend an agent for commercial auto. They spiked my policy price for no reason


I used State Farm this year and got very reasonable quotes


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt is delivered, v box is in the truck and v plow ready to go. Still have to test one more plow but looks like better chance for accumulating snow this coming Tuesday.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Salt is delivered, v box is in the truck and v plow ready to go. Still have to test one more plow but looks like better chance for accumulating snow this coming Tuesday.


Yea friday basically a cold front.. next tues looks very interesting


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I think we are going to have a cold start, and soon.


I would agree with you sir!


----------



## sota

11/7-11/8 is looking like a bust, thankfully.
I got whizzie wheel work to do.


----------



## V_Scapes

A salt run or two wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Klaibs27

So I'm across the river in Eastern PA but the weather forum I subscribe to just posted their winter weather outlook for the area and it looks like we're going to have a busy winter! Way above average snow totals. top analog year 2013-2014. That year, Philly, Newark, and Allentown were all over 68". Already a storm signal for next week in the Mon-Wed time frame.


----------



## iceyman

Klaibs27 said:


> So I'm across the river in Eastern PA but the weather forum I subscribe to just posted their winter weather outlook for the area and it looks like we're going to have a busy winter! Way above average snow totals. top analog year 2013-2014. That year, Philly, Newark, and Allentown were all over 68". Already a storm signal for next week in the Mon-Wed time frame.


No one has a clue what will happen next tuesday let alone next month


----------



## sota

I mean, NCEP has over the past 72 hours, downgraded the amount of rain coming tonight from > 1" to now < 0.1"


----------



## sota

$770 for tires, mounting, balancing.


----------



## sota

Also the one tire shop is telling me that people are scrambling to find someone to plow their driveways, as according to him a lot of places are dropping residentials due to insurance costs.
Also suspect that's because people are cheap bastards around here.


----------



## Petr51488

If the Tuesday storm doesn’t happen- I’ll take the blame. Too early for this crap. I’d love to keep going with cleanups


----------



## sota

That's the general sentiment I've been hearing as well.
Rain has delayed cleanups for a lot of landscapers, and while snow would be swell for money, it would make a disaster of cleanups.


----------



## Mike_C

No snow for another month would be great...5-6 weeks would be even better


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> No one has a clue what will happen next tuesday let alone next month


Today, the preliminary Arctic Oscillation (AO) figure was -1.498. On November 6, the MJO was in Phase 5 at an amplitude of 2.537 (RMM). The November 5-adjusted amplitude was 2.637. (Quote DS1 at 33).
The sun will come up tomorrow, my prediction


----------



## sota

rattle can smell gets in the house right quick, even with the garage door open.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Just stumbled across the jersey thread for this season. Let’s hope for a better / snowier season then last year. 

have an F450 with a 9’ western looking to sub out locally. Didn’t get renewed on contract that used that truck exclusively for. Ideally would like to do work in Freehold area, for right price can travel


----------



## UniqueTouch

Same here. After my man Shade gets some work if anyone has any need for a Skid Steer. Looking to stay local as well. Located in Oakhurst NJ. Would like to stay a couple miles away if possible. PM ME with proposals if needed. Thanks


----------



## V_Scapes

We're doing some pretty heavy cleanups currently but 90 percent of the leaves are down here so finals should be a breeze.


----------



## V_Scapes

Bit of a flash freeze potential late tomorrow afternoon with temps dropping quick after rain and snow.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Bit of a flash freeze potential late tomorrow afternoon with temps dropping quick after rain and snow.


Depends wat falls and how fast the cold comes in.. you have a better chance than us for a salting


----------



## V_Scapes

Flakes are flying currently


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Light rain NJTP Exit 8A. 
Thought for sure Murphy would've had the entire state covered in brine. Haven't even seen any local, county or state DOT trucks.


----------



## djt1029

Just rain here so far and it looks like it shut off. Cold but I don’t see anything freezing over fast enough for any work out of it which is fine, just want to finish cleanups and go intro hibernation


----------



## gutter21

Anyone have any hooks for shipping containers? Looking for a 20 footer.


----------



## njlands

Hey guys, looking for 2-3 skid steers with operators for sites in Bridgewater and Somerset. DM me if you are interested, thanks!


----------



## AG09

Anyone interested in quoting a small doctors office in Wyckoff? My client just moved her practice there and it is too far for me to travel.


----------



## iceyman

gutter21 said:


> Anyone have any hooks for shipping containers? Looking for a 20 footer.


Trs containers


----------



## shawn_

Anyone wanna sub out a skid w/o operator in Woodbridge area?


----------



## HarryTHook

Broke down and signed the contract with one of the best contractors here. Just pushing snow, no salt and no crew. Easy winter, less $$$'s but hopefully no aggravation.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Anyone interested in quoting a small doctors office in Wyckoff? My client just moved her practice there and it is too far for me to travel.


PM me


----------



## sota

HarryTHook said:


> Broke down and signed the contract with one of the best contractors here. Just pushing snow, no salt and no crew. Easy winter, less $$$'s but hopefully no aggravation.


pretty much why i'm not striking out on my own yet; let the other guy deal with drumming up business and collections. I'll push, i'll drive the shoveler around, then go home.


----------



## treeguyry

HarryTHook said:


> Broke down and signed the contract with one of the best contractors here. Just pushing snow, no salt and no crew. Easy winter, less $$$'s but hopefully no aggravation.


That's what I've been doing, and it's great


----------



## iceyman

Pattern might be shaping up for the end of the month


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory tonight for freezing rain


----------



## sota

interesting.
NAM just went from about 3/4" rain late tomorrow night, to 0.030", same time frame.

I love how weather places are all in non-agreement.


----------



## sota

it's a little wet here today.
rims are at the shop. will probably get them back in a day or 2.
then... BRING ON THE WHITE/GREEN STUFF!!


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> PM me


 PM sent


----------



## sota

ok, now i'm annoyed. the amount of rain we've had today, that could have been a nice little ice breaker of a plowable snow event. what's the general ratio? 10:1 (snow:rain)?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> ok, now i'm annoyed. the amount of rain we've had today, that could have been a nice little ice breaker of a plowable snow event. what's the general ratio? 10:1 (snow:rain)?


Generally its 10:1.. warmer events less , cold events more


----------



## Randall Ave

State police are in Denville, RT46 east bound pulling over commercial trucks today, just so ya know.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> State police are in Denville, RT46 east bound pulling over commercial trucks today, just so ya know.


Arghh


----------



## sota

They need that revenue money.


----------



## iceyman

Dec 2 ..


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Dec 2 ..
> 
> View attachment 197955


I've been at the shop since 5 this morning and I'm getting punchy, what am I looken at? Oh and I don't wanna go home, the wifes in a ---MOOD.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wife just took the mutt out, we are getting some sleet at the moment.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> I've been at the shop since 5 this morning and I'm getting punchy, what am I looken at? Oh and I don't wanna go home, the wifes in a ---MOOD.


my wife is in that perpetual "mood" for the past 19 years.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I've been at the shop since 5 this morning and I'm getting punchy, what am I looken at? Oh and I don't wanna go home, the wifes in a ---MOOD.


Ahh just model runs for the future.. first week in dec might be our first storm.. just have to wait and see


----------



## V_Scapes

Monday morning could be interesting


----------



## sota

Let's hope not


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Monday morning could be interesting


Yup. Here right now, every idiot in the area is out driving. Hope everyone has a nice, quiet family day tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Monday morning could be interesting


Yes it could be for you or all of us.. tracking it


----------



## truckie80

Hoping this one misses us, I just need next week to finish cleanups and some other odds and ends.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Hoping this one misses us, I just need next week to finish cleanups and some other odds and ends.


I wish I was that close,still got a solid two weeks on cleanups and I'm short-handed.


----------



## UniqueTouch

me too , cant believe im saying this but Id prefer a pass on this one too. Had a lot of clean ups done and this wind is killing me. Plus the towns around here dont do anything so the leaves just come back a couple hours later. Dont know what their problem is this year. Years past they came all the time and all our properties stayed nice because the majority of the leaves were picked up by the town. Hoping to finish cleanups by the end of the second week in december.


----------



## sota

@UniqueTouch budgets are tighter because embezzling is more effective this year?


----------



## iceyman

Its coming


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel shows up here, Sunday 3-5, and Monday 3-5. The township said, do not fix the 1997 GMC, we won't need it. Right.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its coming


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, hope everyone is enjoying! What's this I am seeing about snow for Monday? I am away in FL, and I took a look at the weather. Before I left it said rain with a mix.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Its coming


I'm not convinced yet. NW corner, sure, the rest of use, still skeptical.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> I'm not convinced yet. NW corner, sure, the rest of use, still skeptical.


That's all I've seen as well. Forecast video I watched this morning was low on confidence for the Monday snow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes said:


> That's all I've seen as well. Forecast video I watched this morning was low on confidence for the Monday snow.


The Euro went crazy earlier today. 15" around I-287 & 10" Mercer/Middlesex/Monmouth County area kinda crazy.

I'd bet good money it wouldn't be the first time it had high numbers 48 hrs out that vanished 24 hrs later.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> That's all I've seen as well. Forecast video I watched this morning was low on confidence for the Monday snow.


I did watch the same, I kind of would not mind if it held off. Still have some more work.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, hope everyone is enjoying! What's this I am seeing about snow for Monday? I am away in FL, and I took a look at the weather. Before I left it said rain with a mix.


North jersey looks great.. cnj looks to be on the line but 25 miles n or s make a huge difference


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> North jersey looks great.. cnj looks to be on the line but 25 miles n or s make a huge difference


I guess we will see what happens, as much as I would like a storm it would be nice for a pass. We still have some work left. How do you feel about a miss?


----------



## UniqueTouch

looks like im going to be going crazy starting tomorrow getting finals done hope its not windy


----------



## Dondo

I’m away in Tennessee and haven’t been watching the forecast too closely. What is the timing looking like for a start. I’m supposed to be be back in Jersey around 8:00 Sunday night. Should I plan on getting home earlier?


----------



## Dondo

And Happy Thanksgiving boys!!


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> North jersey looks great.. cnj looks to be on the line but 25 miles n or s make a huge difference


All depends if the CCB actually sets up, if it does it's game time.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Been checking the channels on tv and looks like rain for us but seems to change everyday


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> All depends if the CCB actually sets up, if it does it's game time.


You guys are money .. i hate the dam Driscoll bridge cut off


----------



## iceyman

Nam cranks and hits most of nj
Gfs nnj special


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Nam cranks and hits most of nj
> Gfs nnj special


The weather channel is bouncing back an forth on it. I think they just half guess at this point.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Dondo said:


> I'm away in Tennessee and haven't been watching the forecast too closely. What is the timing looking like for a start. I'm supposed to be be back in Jersey around 8:00 Sunday night. Should I plan on getting home earlier?


Sunday travel could be messy.
https://www.weather.gov/media/phi/current_briefing.pdf


----------



## Dondo

Thanks Kevin, I’ll change plans a little and try and get in around 2 on Sunday. What time do they think it will start sticking.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Confidence on the timing is still pretty low.

Snip of the forecast discussion as of 4 this afternoon.

"Saturday night-Sunday... With the overrunning precip, see this as a
favorable setup for sleet and some freezing rain given high pressure
to the north. With dry air in advance, precip should mainly hold off
until later Saturday night. I like the way the 29.12z NAM handled
this period, as it is more aggressive with bringing in a warm nose
around 700mb but keeping low level cold entrenched, ensuring a
prolonged sleet event across the interior. Could certainly be some
areas further north (i.e. far northern NJ and the Poconos) that
remain as snow for longer than the NAM shows, but think sleet will
be quite prevalent, with a change to freezing rain possible as
warmer air works into the lower levels. Snow accumulation Sunday
should only be an inch or two at most. Not expecting a whole lot of
ice accumulation either, mainly under a tenth of an inch, due to
expectations for sleet to be predominant. Mainly rain is still
expected along and southeast of I-95, though many areas could at
least briefly start as snow or sleet before the changeover."

Full discussion: https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## V_Scapes

Serious freezing rain event Sunday, possible 6" snow on Monday. Not ready to be working consecutive days for snow and ice just yet.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Serious freezing rain event Sunday, possible 6" snow on Monday. Not ready to be working consecutive days for snow and ice just yet.


I would agree, not ready as well. Kind of wish it would hold off, still have work left.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I would agree, not ready as well. Kind of wish it would hold off, still have work left.


Its not missing.. all depends how the cold funnels down when the ull takes shape and hope the ccb wraps hard


----------



## shawn_

Hopefully north and south all get snown


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its not missing.. all depends how the cold funnels down when the ull takes shape and hope the ccb wraps hard


Yep, what would you think up near me 07924? I am away to Monday night, not sure if I should come back or not.


----------



## sota

@LAB INC you might be in the dump zone, or you might not.
even the 33andrain guys are pulling their hair out since this "storm" seems to be bi-polar in the predictions.


----------



## iceyman

Above 80 gets crushed


----------



## V_Scapes

Gonna be a mess for sure. Should be working today but the devil's rangers game seemed like a better idea. Oh well!


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> @LAB INC you might be in the dump zone, or you might not.
> even the 33andrain guys are pulling their hair out since this "storm" seems to be bi-polar in the predictions.


That is what i hear my friend, I guess we will have to see.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Above 80 gets crushed


I'm a mile below 80, so we are in the clear????


----------



## sota

i'm 1/4 mile south of 78, and it's amazing what happens on the other side of the mountain sometimes, compared to what I get.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm a mile below 80, so we are in the clear????


No


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> No


Crushed means 12+
u shud get 6-10


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> i'm 1/4 mile south of 78, and it's amazing what happens on the other side of the mountain sometimes, compared to what I get.


 the driscoll bridge is many times the line between plowable and not.. and im south.. it hurts


----------



## Randall Ave

Ive had enough and I'm locking up. Besides regular work, worked on a few plow trucks today. Did an emergency repair for the township, I told the foreman, Holiday rates may apply.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Should be working today but the devil's rangers game seemed like a better idea. Oh well!


In theory at least


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> In theory at least


Got crushed but still better than work.


----------



## Miguel_2019

iceyman said:


> In the early stages of picking up a huge contract.. let it snow


Same here


----------



## Petr51488

This storm doesn’t look very well organized on radar


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> This storm doesn't look very well organized on radar


My guys told me it's not doing anything in 07924-07931.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just a few ice pellets here that's about it.


----------



## shawn_

Rain in Monmouth county & that’s what it looks like it’s going to do


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Rain in Monmouth county & that's what it looks like it's going to do


Tmrw we change to snow


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> My guys told me it's not doing anything in 07924-07931.


Change over Late tonight for nnj


----------



## Randall Ave

Freezing rain here, but its coming down very light.


----------



## eastendpm

How’s it going everyone! Little rain/sleet right now in Norwood NJ. We’re about 10-15 miles north of the GWB.


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here now, Mine Hill.


----------



## djt1029

Some sleet now mixed with rain here


----------



## truckie80

We changed over to snow about 45 minutes ago, now it's a mixing again


----------



## eastendpm

Started snowing at a good clip for about an hour probably dumped about and inch or a little less. Now we’re back to rain/sleet.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Giant stadium looking like their getting some plowable snow


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch said:


> Giant stadium looking like their getting some plowable snow


No way. Roads are wet. Slushy nothing on the sidewalks. Changing to rain in a few hours will wash it all away. Maybe tomorrow afternoon night with the second part of the storm


----------



## truckie80

UniqueTouch said:


> Giant stadium looking like their getting some plowable snow


Maybe on grass but thats it


----------



## V_Scapes

We also got a quick thump of snow when I was out salting around 1,just enough to **** up the roads. Just sleet here currently, gonna hunker down until the morning.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I was driving to get diesel in Ocean Township on highway 35 and they have the state driving up and down the highway with their plows on and salters. I didn't see them drop any salt but i guess they are staying ready due to the weather forecasters being so wrong over the last few years. They need to hire my man Iceyman. Only one who knows anything about weather.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Change over Late tonight for nnj


Oh boy, I heard a good amount of ice.


----------



## HarryTHook

I defer to the weather sites, and weather pros. It's coming, salted already down here. Plow on truck.............


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> I was driving to get diesel in Ocean Township on highway 35 and they have the state driving up and down the highway with their plows on and salters. I didn't see them drop any salt but i guess they are staying ready due to the weather forecasters being so wrong over the last few years. They need to hire my man Iceyman. Only one who knows anything about weather.


I just read and learn from 33andrain


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> I just read and learn from 33andrain


yea, but even they're going nuts with predictions.


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> yea, but even they're going nuts with predictions.


I just read they are saying 4-8 did you hear anything on that?


----------



## Mike_C

Some of you guys are worse than the Facebook weather guys you complain about


----------



## iceyman

If that band sets up like modeled someone will get 6-10 while 20 miles away gets 2”..


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing real light here. Finally got out of here last night, half covered in Hyd oil from fixing a township salter. Couldn't find a place to eat that was open, with a bar.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey- have an opinion for Monmouth County Neptune to holmdel or too hard or early to tell? Wondering if I should move everything to get my plows out to atleast put one on. Also had my snow pusher box for the Cat skid steer stolen. They must have had 4 guys atleast to pick it up and get into the back of a truck. Do not know how else they could have done it. Sick to my stomach. Brought the machine to my brothers to do some work and like an idiot I left the box unprotected. Thought it wouldn’t be an issue since it was at my church. I’ve been hearing a lot about them and plows being stolen over the last few years but never thought it would happen to me. Unreal


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey- have an opinion for Monmouth County Neptune to holmdel or too hard or early to tell? Wondering if I should move everything to get my plows out to atleast put one on. Also had my snow pusher box for the Cat skid steer stolen. They must have had 4 guys atleast to pick it up and get into the back of a truck. Do not know how else they could have done it. Sick to my stomach. Brought the machine to my brothers to do some work and like an idiot I left the box unprotected. Thought it wouldn't be an issue since it was at my church. I've been hearing a lot about them and plows being stolen over the last few years but never thought it would happen to me. Unreal


I would saddle up.. we shud get some nice banding later


----------



## UniqueTouch

mine as wall be safe than sorry.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have a question for you guys that maybe you could answer for me. I have a 2016 ram setup for fleet flex. I purchased all the harnesses to be able to install in the truck as well for 3 plug which most of my plows are and I do not want to convert them due to cost. I just found a 3 port module in my house that is new but it says plow module with the a b c ports. Do you guys know if this would work or does it have to be the regular 3 port iso module? Trying to get away without having to buy another 3 port. thanks


----------



## Petr51488

I hope that dry slot goes right over my area!


----------



## shawn_

Any word on Newark area guys ?


----------



## sota

I'd say we're about 1" - 1.5" right now.

also, i'm ready to push now; my replacement snow tire came in and they mounted it up.


----------



## S_Marino87

shawn_ said:


> Any word on Newark area guys ?


Slowly starting to stick when I left, wasn't enough to get the fine upstanding citizens off the street corners yet though


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> I hope that dry slot goes right over my area!


Was just watching the radar, looks like dry air is coming in from the west, big dry slot in PA. Headed out in a few to open up commercials.


----------



## djt1029

Inch or so down so far here in east bergen county.


----------



## Petr51488

Is there a website anywhere that will own up to a bad forecast during a storm? Looking at the radar it looks like this thing is winding down. Unless this thing fills in like crazy- it looks like a lot of people are going to get shafted.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ocean township snow stopped


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Roads were getting slick on commute between Southern Middlesex to Western Monmouth Counties; had to take two detours for closures. 

I had low expectations for this storm all along, so far it's not even living up to them.


----------



## UniqueTouch

just spoke to a family friend whos in holmdel said theres barely anything. I thought there would def be something out there but I guess not. My apologies for putting my plow on. I knew once i did that I was gonna screw ya guys lol. If it doesnt snow anymore Id like to get out tomorrow and atleast try and get 5-10 clean ups done if possible and keep hitting them hard until they are done. Then take some time and install the strobes I bought and practice my welding


----------



## sota

heading out after 6 it looks like.


----------



## djt1029

Guys are coming in for 10:30


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Found out both road closures were from down poles, as expected.
One of them was taken out by a school bus, no injuries, kids (unknown ages) will have stories to tell for years.


----------



## UniqueTouch

school bus drivers here in Ocean Township are like nascar drivers year round. They blow by me on a side street at 40mph while we're doing lawns. Unfortunately I am always in my truck and trailer setup so I can't catch up to them to rip them out of the driver seat


----------



## UniqueTouch

Snowing again here in Ocean Township. If anyone travels through Middletown this evening if they could give a weather report would be greatly appreciated


----------



## truckie80

Snow started again here after a long break, whole lot of nothing so far


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm guessing four inches here.


----------



## treeguyry

Hard to tell what we have here, couple inches I'd say but mostly on non-paved.


----------



## iceyman

Weird storm.. my wife left little silver at 3 pm to an all out snowstorm..
Got to Manalapan to flurries and green grass


----------



## iceyman

Gota love taking plows off and transporting machines back to the shop while its still snowing.. 2* too warm here


----------



## Dondo

I just went through the route and would say we have 6” in Little Falls / Totowa area. When I left Butler at 5:00 we had at least 8”. Got 5-1/2 hours in the seat so far. It’s a nice first storm of the season. I’m sitting in the truck at Quick Check with a fresh coffee. It’s coming down again now pretty good here in Little Falls.


----------



## sota

3.5" is my reading.
nice little 4 1/4 hour run tonight.
not a fat stack, but I'll take it as a season opener.


----------



## V_Scapes

Full run here as well,6" at all of the commercials and close to 8-9 at my house. Probably have to scrape and salt quick again tomorrow morning.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Full run here as well,6" at all of the commercials and close to 8-9 at my house. Probably have to scrape and salt quick again tomorrow morning.


Jelly


----------



## Dondo

What time do you think these last bands will blow through? It’s still snowing here in West Paterson.


----------



## Dondo




----------



## Petr51488

WHat an annoying storm. Nothing for 4 hours . Start at 10pm. Half way through the list- starts snowing hard- nice heavy dusting on all the properties. Hoping the sun burns it off tomorrow.


----------



## Petr51488

Dondo said:


> What time do you think these last bands will blow through? It's still snowing here in West Paterson.


You should be gooD. I doubt you'll get anymore heavy snow like I got around 12:30-1


----------



## djt1029

Routes done, 2" on non-paved, less on pavement but it was a nice scrape and salt run. Dumped snow for about a half hour after we were out, hardest it snowed all day but still did nothing to put us in the 3-6/4-8 range that every single forecast was calling for in this area...


----------



## sota

snow tires KICKED ASS!
now I just need a DTT in the rear and I'd practically never need 4WD on storms like this.


----------



## Mike_C

Anywhere from 3" to about a foot on my accounts, lot of trees down including 4 on my property.


----------



## sota

Granted, this is 1 of 1 right now for experience, but...
Just to give an idea of how well these Cooper's worked, this one driveway I do is a total bastard; couple hundred feet long, super steep, barely wide enough for my jeep and 7'4" wide plow, twisty, curvy, off camber, ditch on the outside, just a total nightmare.
In the past, it's a near 30 minute job to clear this damn thing, as you can't get up it to push down, so you have to up/out/back the thing a dozen times. I've gotten stuck and nearly wrecked several times there. I hate it.
Last night, did the thing in 10 minutes. Pushed up and in, cleared the parking pad, pushed down, shovel guy did his thing, and left.
No idea how much the studs helped or hurt last night, but we had some pretty icy spots from vehicles running over snow and rain/melt/freezing happening.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> snow tires KICKED ASS!
> now I just need a DTT in the rear and I'd practically never need 4WD on storms like this.


You put on a set of dedicated, *actual *snow tires?

Edit to add:
We posted at about the same time. So they're Cooper studded?
I just ordered a set of Cooper AT3 XLT. My first set of Coopers, hopefully I won't regret the switch.


----------



## sota

Yea.
After some... shenanigans... Cooper Discoverer M+S studded.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hoping this snow will melt asap, Need to finish clean ups. Send the rain here please. I had cooper tires before they are still on my dodge , the worst tires I've ever had. Horrible in rain as well. I guess studded is a different story which makes sense.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

UniqueTouch said:


> I had cooper tires before they are still on my dodge , the worst tires I've ever had. Horrible in rain as well.


Which model Coopers? The only real negative I've come across is you may get one or more that is hard to balance. Sounds like luck of the draw.


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Which model Coopers? The only real negative I've come across is you may get one or more that is hard to balance. Sounds like luck of the draw.


Interesting you should mention hard to balance. it turns out that the one tire that I got that buzz or is potentially defective, took a buttload of wait to get balance. The new tire that they put on to replace it, use the virtually no wait. If I remember correctly it's less than an ounce total.


----------



## sota

damn, speech to text seriously owned me on my last post! 

trying to do some analytics on last storm vs. prior, to see where I gained or lost time. again it's a 1 of 1 type scenario, and I see i need to log some additional data to make the comparisons more relevant.


----------



## AG09

Dondo said:


> View attachment 198287
> View attachment 198288


I saw you drive up rt 23 in Wayne the other night and seeing your truck brought back memories of when my father had his with a fisher plow.


----------



## Dondo

AG09 said:


> I saw you drive up rt 23 in Wayne the other night and seeing your truck brought back memories of when my father had his with a fisher plow.


Yup, that was me. I live up in Butler but I'm a sub and my route is down in Totowa/Little Falls/West Paterson.


----------



## djt1029

Would be nice if the sun came out and melted this crap off


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Would be nice if the sun came out and melted this crap off


I can't see this snow going anywhere anytime soon. Probably won't be getting back to work until middle of next week.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Would be nice if the sun came out and melted this crap off


Amen. I'm hoping to at least get to some gutters in a few days even if we can't hit the cleanups until next week but we shall see


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I can't see this snow going anywhere anytime soon. Probably won't be getting back to work until middle of next week.


between the snow and rain forecasted for next Monday/Tuesday you are probably right.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Amen. I'm hoping to at least get to some gutters in a few days even if we can't hit the cleanups until next week but we shall see


My guys were out today doing gutters and Christmas lights, going to do that the rest of the week and see what happens.


----------



## sota

do what you can, while you can, and pick up the rest when feasible.

also, I need to figure out a power supply to my gopro I can mount on the plow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I bought one of those rear view mirror cams for $25 on sale on qvc to try out. Ill let everyone know how it works.


----------



## sota

I'm hoping for the aukey DR02D to go on sale ($99 or less) soon.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hope all is well with everyone, yeah I'm still going and survived another snow storm. Was a though one with 4 breakdowns was not easy.

I put a new set of tires on my truck yesterday studded ones, no more slipping and sliding on a nosebleed driveways, now I can fly and not slip

Here is the snowfall storm total map.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hope all is well with everyone, yeah I'm still going and survived another snow storm. Was a though one with 4 breakdowns was not easy.
> 
> I put a new set of tires on my truck yesterday studded ones, no more slipping and sliding on a nosebleed driveways, now I can fly and not slip
> 
> Here is the snowfall storm total map.
> 
> View attachment 198420


Yep western Monmouth had a nice storm while us eastern monmouth guys watched flakes all day accumulate to nothing


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Yep western Monmouth had a nice storm while us eastern monmouth guys watched flakes all day accumulate to nothing


Western Monmouth had a nice storm? Where'd you hear/see that lie? I'm in Western Monmouth, we had bupkis.


----------



## sota

@Mr Efficiency Curious as to what tires you chose.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> @Mr Efficiency Curious as to what tires you chose.


Got a set of Arctic tires from general.
I did a little test on my driveway that's kind of packed down ice and I didn't put down ice melt on yet..

Before I left to go get the tires I took my truck and drove back and forth and see how much sliding I was doing with non studded old tires, I was sliding quite a bit. Came back with a new tires on and tried the same and I didn't slide it all on the ice.

I had set a of studded tires about 5 years ago on an older truck because the truck had the worst traction no matter what tires you put on it so I had to put studded ones on it.

The GMC 3500 pickup truck I have now has really good traction but on occasion will get slime underneath snow, slush freezes up once plowed or a little ice under snow and it slows me down quite a bit. When I have good traction I do 10 to 15 driveways an hour. One neighborhood I do 25 driveways I tie myself the other night started at 8:30 and by 10 I was done with all 25 including shoveling a couple walkways and cleaning out in front of every garage door. Was a solid 7in on the ground and there was a half inch of sleety softened up ice on the bottom.

Quality Discount Tire in Ledgewood New Jersey on Route 10 East put the tires on for me pretty good price, $790.23 for tires being studded, mounted and balanced. 265 75 R16 tires

Whenever using studded tires, you don't want spin the tires and you will leave no scratch marks.
Now if you have some idiot driving your truck who spins the tires tires all the time, they leave a lot of scratch marks from studs especially at the end of the driveway where the pile is and they don't use the momentum of the truck to push the pile and then they get to the end in a punch it putting a lot of strain on the Transmissions spinning th ed tires.

Other thing that helps when doing driveways is using the brake and the gas at the same time when you're not using studded tires that helps that you never lose traction


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Yep western Monmouth had a nice storm while us eastern monmouth guys watched flakes all day accumulate to nothing


White rain sucks.

All the trees up here are still covered in ice and snow at 800' +. 
Guy I know at the farm, all his Christmas trees are covered in ice they weigh so much, can't even lift them they weigh so much.


----------



## sota

Thanks for the write up.
I'm always thinking about the "next set", so hopefully I don't run into the same fiasco as this time.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Got 14 clean ups done yesterday and today thank god. Shooting for another 7 tomorrow before this next storm rolls in.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone recommend skidsteeer tires


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Got 14 clean ups done yesterday and today thank god. Shooting for another 7 tomorrow before this next storm rolls in.


Must be nice, still buried here.


----------



## HarryTHook

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone recommend skidsteeer tires


Solid or air? And size? Lots of options depending on what you have.


----------



## iceyman

Chance weds am for a couple inches


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Chance weds am for a couple inches


Eh depends if the cold air can catch up soon enough.


----------



## HarryTHook

Its gonna be wet Tuesday into Wednesday, then again at the end of the week. Some models have the 95 line getting good snow...


----------



## UniqueTouch

my skid steer wheels are air filled i think theyre 12 by 16.5


----------



## Mr. Jon

UniqueTouch said:


> Anyone recommend skidsteeer tires


Westside Tire 22.5 wheels with gripper tread. Night & day difference.


----------



## V_Scapes

HarryTHook said:


> Its gonna be wet Tuesday into Wednesday, then again at the end of the week. Some models have the 95 line getting good snow...


Seeing possible 1-3 or 2-4 Wednesday morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Seeing possible 1-3 or 2-4 Wednesday morning.


Its going to be a long winter.


----------



## Mike_C

I think it'll be a sharp cutoff Wednesday morning, rain south, white rain north/east & central, and we'll probably get buried because we always do


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I think it'll be a sharp cutoff Wednesday morning, rain south, white rain north/east & central, and we'll probably get buried because we always do


Sucks. I cant see us getting any work done this week. Sub freezing Thursday, rain Friday.


----------



## HarryTHook

I got the weather-pro's thing and it seems they think its coming. Sucks because we do the bar steak night on Tuesday and its looking like 3 AM Wednesday.


----------



## sota

I am jack's pissed off face at this rain.
If this were snow, I'd be able to buy a boat!
Or a mistress. I guess they're the same thing really.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Me jon how much are those tires


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Seeing possible 1-3 or 2-4 Wednesday morning.


If you're eight hundred feet or higher yes below that probably only white rain maybe a little slush on the pavement things are warming up now quite a bit that payment will be warmed up below 800'


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> I am jack's pissed off face at this rain.
> If this were snow, I'd be able to buy a boat!
> Or a mistress. I guess they're the same thing really.


They are kinda both the same.

Expensive


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr. Jon said:


> Westside Tire 22.5 wheels with gripper tread. Night & day difference.
> View attachment 198576


If I had a skid steer used for pushing snow I probably have tracks on the thing, they do have a lot more traction right then tires?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

0z nam 3k and 0z nam 12k 
If it don't stick Before Sunrise on the pavement there ain't going to be much on the pavement

Nam 12k has a hot spot over about freehold nj.

Lots of white rain below 800 feet i see


----------



## Mr. Jon

UniqueTouch said:


> Me jon how much are those tires


Around $2k shipped 5 years ago.


----------



## Mr. Jon

Mr Efficiency said:


> If I had a skid steer used for pushing snow I probably have tracks on the thing, they do have a lot more traction right then tires?


Tracks have better traction in mud. Tall skinny tires have better traction in snow.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks Mr.Jon appreciate it im gonna looking into a set today. Need to get another set of rims for them as well


----------



## UniqueTouch

weather predictions for Monmouth County?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> weather predictions for Monmouth County?


1-2 .. need decent rates or it will be white rain.. hoping for a salt run


----------



## shawn_

#SaltRunThanks


----------



## Randall Ave

It's around 48 here, and there still calling for 1-3 inches.


----------



## shawn_

54 here .


----------



## UniqueTouch

was just sweating the KooHoons off loading truck up.


----------



## 512high

keep an eye out for next tues/wed.............


----------



## UniqueTouch

I would love to have a real storm next week. Finished up my last clean ups today. Took a lot longer than usual of course due to wet leaves and machines getting clogged up due to the speed we had to go at to try and beat the majority of the rain. Make a couple dollars before Christmas. I just hope this year isnt like last year with the warm temps everytime we had some snow roll in.


----------



## sota

I'm gonna call shenanigans on that.


----------



## sota

if it rains hard again during the day, without there being a snow storm before hand, i'm taking the rig for a long drive though the most wet areas. ghetto wash the damn thing even more.


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


> if it rains hard again during the day, without there being a snow storm before hand, i'm taking the rig for a long drive though the most wet areas. ghetto wash the damn thing even more.


Not a bad idea at all


----------



## UniqueTouch

Was just outside feels like it dropped 15 degrees already


----------



## HarryTHook

Tough one to call. Both weather weanies I get notifications from are still possible for 2+ in the Philly burbs. 2AM comes early


----------



## Dondo

44 right now in Butler


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> I would love to have a real storm next week. Finished up my last clean ups today. Took a lot longer than usual of course due to wet leaves and machines getting clogged up due to the speed we had to go at to try and beat the majority of the rain. Make a couple dollars before Christmas. I just hope this year isnt like last year with the warm temps everytime we had some snow roll in.


Definitely do not want another storm until I can finish up my cleanups. I need a solid week for my crews to wrap up.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sleet in ocean township/ Monmouth county. I was surprised to see the sleet this early ya never know may get something


----------



## shawn_

Snow/a lot of rain falling in Woodbridge area


----------



## UniqueTouch

Snowing in ocean township/ Monmouth county


----------



## Randall Ave

Got about 2 inches on the table on my deck. But it just about stopped.


----------



## iceyman

Streets covered. Dont know how much more its got left tho


----------



## HarryTHook

light snow, nothing sticking.


----------



## UniqueTouch

ya little bit sticking here as well. Bought to drop some salt at a couple places. Be safe guys


----------



## Randall Ave

Bought 1 inch less in Kenvil than up here. 80 East is closed, again. Jackknifed truck at the 28.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thats insane , I see these tractor trailers all the time getting cut off by cars , probably what happened. cruising a little to fast and than getting cut off.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Well at least we got another salt run in this year. 2 this early is pretty great plus all you guys with a million landscaping accounts can finish your clean ups and than concentrate on snow.


----------



## Mr. Jon

UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks Mr.Jon appreciate it im gonna looking into a set today. Need to get another set of rims for them as well


They come with the rims


----------



## UniqueTouch

Oh I know what I want to ask everyone. I purchased whelen strobe kit couple years ago and it just sat in my closet. I finally decided to put them in my truck. Still not done unfortunately with my schedule conflicts but I order brand new head lights and tail lights for my 1999 ford f250 7.3L. Has anyone installed their own or had it done? I have the tail light cable ran to each side. Going to hopefully run the other cables later. I was wondering can you install them in the 3rd light on the back of the cab? also the cab lights in the front do they make strobes for those? like dual purpose? My last question is how did everyone do the switch? i read something like Hi or low so you would need two switches, not really sure.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Mr. Jon said:


> They come with the rims


Oh okay nice that would be perfect thanks my man I appreciate it


----------



## djt1029

CYA salt run this morning, we've got about a 0.75" on grass pavements just wet for the most part. Hoping to get some cleanups in once the sun pops out


----------



## V_Scapes

Got about 1-1.5" here and just realized schools are delayed. Happy to get a salt run in and hoping to get some cleanups done Friday.


----------



## Dondo

The yard looks nice but the roads and driveways are just wet.


----------



## sota

school weenies actually DID NOT pop smoke and delay/cancel school.
i'm marginally impressed


----------



## UniqueTouch

ocean township. snowing good here now . starting to stick to the street again


----------



## iceyman

Scraped and raped a couple lots.. salted most


----------



## kawasaki guy

did cleanups for 5 hours yesterday before rain. Called it today too since it is still so wet from snow that stopped at 9. (Was hoping to get 1/2 day this afternoon ) No work on Monday either. Hopefully the rest of the week is better...


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Why didn't I put a set of studded tires on my truck years ago that has good traction?

4 hours and flew through the nose bleed ones at 1,000 elevation with 1 to 2" on them.
I did NOT slip one bit and not even on the glass like seal coated nose bleed drives that I slip no matter the type of snow on them.
Some of them I even plowed in 2 wheel drive with no issues at all .



















Never again will I plow a driveway without a set of studed tires on.


----------



## LAB INC

We had a salt run, 07924. Mostly just stuck on the grass.


----------



## djt1029

Salted this morning, blowing leaves and snow off lawns this afternoon. Melting fast


----------



## UniqueTouch

glad you fellas are getting a little bit of both or atleast getting a fast melt. Snow really is useless after it fills our pockets.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Salted this morning, blowing leaves and snow off lawns this afternoon. Melting fast


We probably could've started around lunch time today, still snow around but it would blow right off with the leaves. Be back out there tomorrow

Off topic the of snow, but still on the topic of Jersey, who else is completely ashamed of that this states "leaders" who can't even call yesterday's events in Jersey City a terrorist attack? PC, pro-(certain)"diversity" bull **** You know it's bad when even deblasio's calling it what it is from across the river and our "leadership" is still afraid to hurt someones feelings


----------



## HeatMiser

truckie80 said:


> Off topic the of snow, but still on the topic of Jersey, who else is completely ashamed of that this states "leaders" who can't even call yesterday's events in Jersey City a terrorist attack? PC, pro-(certain)"diversity" bull **** You know it's bad when even deblasio's calling it what it is from across the river and our "leadership" is still afraid to hurt someones feelings


Absolutely shameful


----------



## UniqueTouch

Aint that the truth.


----------



## sota

Mr Efficiency said:


> Why didn't I put a set of studded tires on my truck years ago that has good traction?
> 
> 4 hours and flew through the nose bleed ones at 1,000 elevation with 1 to 2" on them.
> I did NOT slip one bit and not even on the glass like seal coated nose bleed drives that I slip no matter the type of snow on them.
> Some of them I even plowed in 2 wheel drive with no issues at all .
> 
> View attachment 198679
> 
> 
> View attachment 198680
> 
> 
> Never again will I plow a driveway without a set of studed tires on.


Can I get an AMEN from the congregation!


----------



## sota

I'm withholding judgement about yesterday's event until all the facts are in.
Something smells funny, and I'm beginning to think this is more of a case of, someone pissed on someone's shoes in that deli, and that retaliation was the result.


----------



## UniqueTouch

amen


----------



## UniqueTouch

unfortunately a lot of these kids in these areas will not think twice about pulling the trigger on someone who looks at them funny or if they think they looked at them funny.


----------



## UniqueTouch

They are all BIG OL WUSSES without a weapon or multiple people


----------



## UniqueTouch

Does anyone have any experience making videos? Focusing on editing of them and if they're is a free program to do it that is easy to use and if there isnt which editor people have? When we have our first real snow storm I want to use my new dash camera. Been wanting to do this for a couple years now. tried it once with a gopro but didnt work out good bc I had a crappy battery and kept dying.


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> I'm withholding judgement about yesterday's event until all the facts are in.
> Something smells funny, and I'm beginning to think this is more of a case of, someone pissed on someone's shoes in that deli, and that retaliation was the result.


That was definitely not the case, but I won't talk about anything in public forum.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Salted this morning, blowing leaves and snow off lawns this afternoon. Melting fast


I wanted to do that, but the snow did not start to melt over here until around 2pm. I had originally told the guys 10am and then 12pm. Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## iceyman

You guys didnt hear.. next year our lovely state is gona be called New Cali


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> You guys didnt hear.. next year our lovely state is gona be called New Cali


NJ's nickname is already "Little Cali", where have you been?

NJ is also going to add new taxes to ice ceam because ice cream has a BIG carbon Foot Print and cigarette tax revenue has dropped so much.

Did you know that Governor Murphy's wife sits on Al Gore's climate reality board?
I wonder what else she sits on with Al Gore?

Once my daughter is done with school if I make it tjat long,I'll be out of this **** hole.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> I'm withholding judgement about yesterday's event until all the facts are in.
> Something smells funny, and I'm beginning to think this is more of a case of, someone pissed on someone's shoes in that deli, and that retaliation was the result.


Negative


----------



## treeguyry

Mr Efficiency said:


> Did you know that Governor Murphy's wife sits on Al Gore's climate reality board?
> I wonder what else she sits on with Al Gore?


She's got to get it from somewhere, she ain't getting it at home from that
*******


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I wanted to do that, but the snow did not start to melt over here until around 2pm. I had originally told the guys 10am and then 12pm. Wishful thinking I guess.


Was hoping to get out tomorrow and get some work done but still have a bunch of properties with snow in them. Shooting for a full day Friday.


----------



## LAB INC

truckie80 said:


> We probably could've started around lunch time today, still snow around but it would blow right off with the leaves. Be back out there tomorrow
> 
> Off topic the of snow, but still on the topic of Jersey, who else is completely ashamed of that this states "leaders" who can't even call yesterday's events in Jersey City a terrorist attack? PC, pro-(certain)"diversity" bull **** You know it's bad when even deblasio's calling it what it is from across the river and our "leadership" is still afraid to hurt someones feelings


What a dame shame, so sad.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> NJ's nickname is already "Little Cali", where have you been?
> .


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> View attachment 198715


.


iceyman said:


> View attachment 198715


I was born here in New Jersey, raised here I New Jersey and now I've come to realize that the state of New Jersey is turned into a s*** hole and the hole is getting larger and larger everyday.

If the state of New Jersey was a business they would have been out of business a long time ago. People running the state have and many town have run them into the freaking ground and they expect the people who live here the pay for it all. 
There would be so many more people with money in New Jersey but they are driving everyone that has any money out of the state. 
Once they give driver's licenses to all the illegal aliens landscape business snow plow business is any service related business like that will be worthless


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Sorry to get a little off topic in previous reply.


Hey big rain event coming Friday night into Saturday again, who's ready? We get snow cover and it stays on the ground and boom it all gets washed away including all the salt.


----------



## Randall Ave

Family came here in 1848 from what I know. We ain't staying.


----------



## sota

Local fuel and scrub has got a $25 offer for truck and plow. Five bucks more and they do the undercarriage too. What do people think about that pricing? Would save me from having to power wash the Jeep and plow myself after a storm.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I jump on that in a second. Beats getting wet


----------



## sota

I'll let everyone know how it goes on for the next storm then. It's the BP gas station on 22 westbound, North Plainfield, just after the watchung plaza where home Depot is.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya if they do a good job and you inspect it after it dries def worth it in my opinion. Im like you I dont play around with salt. Im aways cleaning my vehicles.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Monday -Tuesday snow whatcha all think?


----------



## UniqueTouch

looks like the european and gfs are both seem to agree for the most part that all of NJ for snow? what do you think Icey?


----------



## sota

coolwx has nothing in that time frame.
gefs plumes says something happening.
NWS is only taking out to the 15th.

We'll have to see.


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel shows 3-5 here for Monday night, but I'm sure that will change ten times.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys need some advice. This is my 1999 f250 7.3 with 115k. I want to drop some money in it and make it bullet proof basically for snow. I love the truck. I dont really have any problem with it but I purchased it from a gentleman in conn 2 years ago who bought it new. I didnt get any record with it and I dont know what it was used for to be honest or if the trans was ever done. But I'd like to put a new trans in and new transfer case. Anyone ever put a different trans than stock? open for suggestions and torque converter


----------



## shawn_

Is anything wrong with the current trans?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Occasional I feel like there is something or the torque converter. I’d love to bring it somewhere and be able to be told the truth if there an issue with it or torque or anything but don’t know of a place. Every that I have had drive it says there’s nothing but their not mechanics. I just like that feeling of knowing nothing is going to happen in the middle of a storm. Yes I have other trucks but I don’t like anything gong down when needed


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Was hoping to get out tomorrow and get some work done but still have a bunch of properties with snow in them. Shooting for a full day Friday.


I went out today and dealt with some frozen leaves and snow on the grass. It f!cking sucked. Def couldn't get as many done as I hoped. I think tomorrow is going to be similar since over night temps are going to below freezing especially in the morning.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Sound like me...just want to get these clean ups done but the small snows and rain have killed us this season


----------



## V_Scapes

Things always go downhill in December, nothing drys out and the temps drop quick. Im hoping to get tomorrow and Monday in but skeptical that we'll actually finish for the year.

As for Tuesday, no one knows yet, depends what the Saturday storm does and where NAO sets up.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> looks like the european and gfs are both seem to agree for the most part that all of NJ for snow? what do you think Icey?


Dec 22nd is our next real chance for snow


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Dec 22nd is our next real chance for snow


Northern guys may get lucky on the 17th but the pattern is setting up nicely atm


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

V_Scapes said:


> Things always go downhill in December, nothing drys out and the temps drop quick. Im hoping to get tomorrow and Monday in but skeptical that we'll actually finish for the year.
> 
> As for Tuesday, no one knows yet, depends what the Saturday storm does and where NAO sets up.


going to see who wants to come in on Sunday and get a few done...Then have to hope towns get all these leaves picked up here or they will be plowing them right back onto lawns


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Northern guys may get lucky on the 17th but the pattern is setting up nicely atm


Looking like freezing rain as of this morning but that could change. Not fun.


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> Occasional I feel like there is something or the torque converter. I'd love to bring it somewhere and be able to be told the truth if there an issue with it or torque or anything but don't know of a place. Every that I have had drive it says there's nothing but their not mechanics. I just like that feeling of knowing nothing is going to happen in the middle of a storm. Yes I have other trucks but I don't like anything gong down when needed


http://tabtransmissions.com/

I've never personally used them, but one of the car forums i'm on swears by them as being one of the best places to go for honest and good work. They're the only shop I think of when someone asks me about transmissions.


----------



## sota

a 12/22 storm would be nice.
but please, NOTHING between then and the 29th. because reasons.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sota thank you. I am not cheap i am willing to pay what I have to but just want to pay for things I need. also willing to pay a couple hundred to have it diagnosed and told everything is Kosher if it is.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sota- just reached out to TAB he said drop it off on tuesday and he'll diagnose it for $150 which isnt bad and if I have the work done there which i would he'll knock that off the price. Worth a shot and at least we will know if we have a good place to bring it. Im hoping it is just the torque converter been doing some research on the powerstroke forum and seems that my issue has been experience by a decent amount of people who replaced that and were good to go. I asked TAB Trans about installing a triple disc and he said they arent cracked up to what people make them out to be and that they cause a lot of issues. If anyone has done any upgrades to the power train as far as torque converters and recommend them let me know. Thanks


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looking forward to using my new dash camera. its amazing how many fews these guys get on youtube for plowing videos and welding videos and acting like a Goof Off.


----------



## sota

I look forward to here your report and impressions of them when it's all said and done. And as for torque converters, I always thought the biggest thing that kills them is heat. And if that's the case, maybe investigate doing something to help keep the heat down, like accessory coolers and whatnot.


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone have any recommendations on lawn care/ snow plow insurance ? I had one for the last year , forgot the name- can look it up if necessary, but I guess they’re getting out of the snow biz so they dropped me.


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on lawn care/ snow plow insurance ? I had one for the last year , forgot the name- can look it up if necessary, but I guess they're getting out of the snow biz so they dropped me.


@Ben/Insurance give Ben a call he got me great rates


----------



## UniqueTouch

I pay 4200 for GL and $1200 or 1 mil commercial auto with plowing


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ben is the one who helped me out as well. He did the GL. I have had it for about 4 years now. My insurance is for Landscaping including pesticide application, snow removal and salting, and asphalt sealing and paving. the great part is most of these companies do not want to give a payment plan for snow removal but this one does. I think I pay 900 down and than 350 a month after that december thru September which is my last payment for the year


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Ben is the one who helped me out as well. He did the GL. I have had it for about 4 years now. My insurance is for Landscaping including pesticide application, snow removal and salting, and asphalt sealing and paving. the great part is most of these companies do not want to give a payment plan for snow removal but this one does. I think I pay 900 down and than 350 a month after that december thru September which is my last payment for the year


The insurance premium also has to do with how much revenue you do a year as well which is why you most likely get audited every year by your insurance carrier.


----------



## iceyman

Big icing threat for nnj monday


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Big icing threat for nnj monday


1-3 snow with .10" ice possible. Followed by rain.


----------



## sota

TEN INCHES of ice?
where the hell are you seeing that!?!!?

Also, anyone got a line on a metal plating shop? I have a brass plated custom shower rod that's 16ish years old that needs a strip and replate.


----------



## Hydromaster

Decimal points can save lives.


----------



## V_Scapes

Hydromaster said:


> Decimal points can save lives.


Thanks


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 1-3 snow with .10" ice possible. Followed by rain.


last euro had .5" of freezing rain


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> last euro had .5" of freezing rain


Well, I just put OnSpots, and replaced blown Hyd. Lines on a township salter. And there's another one waiten for repairs. But, can't even bill em til next year. Seems the budget is empty. Not drive to have them ready to rock.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sounds like most of my customers. They all have $$$ but none to pay me lol.


----------



## UniqueTouch

everyone sleeping or at the bar


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> everyone sleeping or at the bar


sick with the flu since Friday. Just hanging out watching football.


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> everyone sleeping or at the bar


Working on junk, actually at Pub 199 at the moment.


----------



## djt1029

Coating then rain here, salt run would be nice after a day of cleanups


----------



## Dondo

It’s 32 now in Butler. We shall see what the morning brings..


----------



## eastendpm

Out doing leaves before it’s IMPOSSIBLE again. Worked all day yesterday to knock out 2 three acre properties. It was rough, but the SCAG windstorm made it doable!

Checked the weather this morning and they have bumped the totals to 3-5” of slop followed by ice then rain. Who knows what will happen!


----------



## V_Scapes

Trying to get some cleanups done today also. Doubt we'll get anywhere near 3" of snow,mostly freezing rain here overnight with temps warming tomorrow morning.


----------



## djt1029

eastendpm said:


> Checked the weather this morning and they have bumped the totals to 3-5" of slop followed by ice then rain. Who knows what will happen!


Saw the same, somebody at TWC has to be drunk with that report

I only need about 3 days (including today) to finish finals. If the weather holds we'll just do some touch ups until taking the week off for Christmas & New Years.


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel also bumped me up to 3-5. Only good thing about them is they’ll change it mid storm and their hourly weather is good. Anyone else puts out their forecast a day before and sticks to it no matter what.

Accuweather has me at a coating to an inch


----------



## sota

might be getting into the landscaper equipment storage business. namely, buying a plot and renting out square footage for people to store their equipment.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> might be getting into the landscaper equipment storage business. namely, buying a plot and renting out square footage for people to store their equipment.


Congratulations?


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Weather channel also bumped me up to 3-5. Only good thing about them is they'll change it mid storm and their hourly weather is good. Anyone else puts out their forecast a day before and sticks to it no matter what.
> 
> Accuweather has me at a coating to an inch


Can't see us getting more than an inch or so, won't be snowing too long. Freezing rain most of the morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Can't see us getting more than an inch or so, won't be snowing too long. Freezing rain most of the morning.


When I locked up tonight the weather channel still had us at 3-5. I'm getting up at four to see what happens.


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> Congratulations?


It's either that or "you dumb bastard."
It remains to be seen which side of the bread lands on the floor.

also, I can confirm sleet is coming down audibly as of now.


----------



## Randall Ave

Its been changed her to about one inch. Which means probably nothen.


----------



## sota

had a head-on on the road by my house just a bit ago.
6 cop cars total. road closed for a bit. driver of one on the ground with a cop.
took forever for an ambulance to come.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> might be getting into the landscaper equipment storage business. namely, buying a plot and renting out square footage for people to store their equipment.


You better double check and triple check and get in writing from the town that you will be allowed to do that. So many places around me had to get rid of everyone because someone complained and everyone had to go. It was a commercial / industrial lot but somehow the property owner can't rent out to other people. I would have done this a long time ago because every commercial building or lot is being bought up and turned into apartments or homes. I've been saying it for a while - eventually there will be no commercial buildings or lots available because it'll all be houses. You can easily ( a lot easier) go from commercial to residential but you've never seen anyone go the other way around.


----------



## V_Scapes

Some sort of a rain/sleet mix here,temp at 32.


----------



## eastendpm

Knocked out 4 good sized cleanups today, solo. Kept cranking till it was good and dark! Mixing here as well rain/sleet. I don't think we are going to see much in terms of accumulation.


----------



## V_Scapes

eastendpm said:


> Knocked out 4 good sized cleanups today, solo. Kept cranking till it was good and dark! Mixing here as well rain/sleet. I don't think we are going to see much in terms of accumulation.


Good day for cleanups. Hoping for only a salt run tomorrow, was hoping to get back to work wednesday but time will tell.


----------



## eastendpm

Definitely have to get em done while you can. Everything is gunna get soaked again tonight, then things are going to lock up later in the week. Leaves are going to be fun
:hammerhead:


----------



## djt1029

Seems like we already went over to mostly rain here, time to get a couple hours of sleep.


----------



## LAB INC

Pretty much rain hear, was rain and sleet before.


----------



## Randall Ave

Layer of ice on everything. Raining now.


----------



## truckie80

Still mainly plain rain here, some sleet mixed in but not much. Cars are iced over but pavement was too warm so far. I don't think I'm even getting a salt run out of this


----------



## V_Scapes

Salt run here. Still raining but seems like the pavement is warming up and roads are fine.


----------



## J.Ricci

Great day to do some accountant mandated truck shopping. I was going to do some Christmas shopping but this is more fun


----------



## djt1029

Nothing on pavement here, just some ice on cars and trees, salted around 6am to play it safe. Should be able to finish cleanups this week too, Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Great day to do some accountant mandated truck shopping. I was going to do some Christmas shopping but this is more fun


what you looking at


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Nothing on pavement here, just some ice on cars and trees, salted around 6am to play it safe. Should be able to finish cleanups this week too, Merry Christmas to me.


Lucky you...I wish


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> what you looking at


Another freightliner, first one worked out so good I've been itching to pull the trigger. Just looking for a chassis to build onto


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Lucky you...I wish


Same. Goodbye to cleanups for another two days.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Same. Goodbye to cleanups for another two days.


How many do you have left and how many days do you need?

I got about 70-80 left which most should be a breeze since we got them good the first time around. I need about 7 or so days.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> How many do you have left and how many days do you need?
> 
> I got about 70-80 left which most should be a breeze since we got them good the first time around. I need about 7 or so days.


Damn that's alot. I've got 20 on my list but I'm a man down and one of my trucks is in the shop. If I could get about 5 days of clear weather we could really move.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Damn that's alot. I've got 20 on my list but I'm a man down and one of my trucks is in the shop. If I could get about 5 days of clear weather we could really move.


The weather killed me. I was moving nicely until the snow. Then I had 2 guys quit and go try to collect. Normally I have 2 4 man crews for cleanups but now im down to 2 3 man crews.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> The weather killed me. I was moving nicely until the snow. Then I had 2 guys quit and go try to collect. Normally I have 2 4 man crews for cleanups but now im down to 2 3 man crews.


I feel your pain but consider yourself lucky. My foreman disappeared on me mid October so I'm the only driver with two laborers. Weather killed all of us, fortunately November was good to us and we got alot done.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Is anyone in Monmouth county salting tonight? Looks like is going to get cold and everything is still wet


----------



## UniqueTouch

Vscapes- you think ice grabbed him? That happened to a buddy of mine found out 1 month later when he got a call from him back in his homeland


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Vscapes- you think ice grabbed him? That happened to a buddy of mine found out 1 month later when he got a call from him back in his homeland


No. Caucasian American citizen.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I feel your pain but consider yourself lucky. My foreman disappeared on me mid October so I'm the only driver with two laborers. Weather killed all of us, fortunately November was good to us and we got alot done.


Ouch...That's rough...Maybe he got locked up for not paying child support or outstanding warrants? I have see that happen to guys in the past.


----------



## UniqueTouch

AG09 said:


> Ouch...That's rough...Maybe he got locked up for not paying child support or outstanding warrants? I have see that happen to guys in the past.


lol mine wasn't a joke honestly lol


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> lol mine wasn't a joke honestly lol


lol.... Neither was mine. I have seen it happen and then they cant afford bail, but the jerk slingin dope gets off because of bail reform


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Ouch...That's rough...Maybe he got locked up for not paying child support or outstanding warrants? I have see that happen to guys in the past.


God only knows, I got fed a big line of bull ****.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Another freightliner, first one worked out so good I've been itching to pull the trigger. Just looking for a chassis to build onto


Freightliner's been nothing but good to me, I had my main chip truck built on a bare chassis, best decision I've made. It's amazing how efficient you can make a rig when you spec everything out yourself



AG09 said:


> lol.... Neither was mine. I have seen it happen and then they cant afford bail, but the jerk slingin dope gets off because of bail reform


Lost a guy to that in the spring


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Is anyone in Monmouth county salting tonight? Looks like is going to get cold and everything is still wet


I am not


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Is anyone in Monmouth county salting tonight? Looks like is going to get cold and everything is still wet


Too warm


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Too warm


With a solid windto dry things out


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I went and scraped some nose bleeders yesterday afternoon around 1 pm on top of the hills.

I went right up and down those drives covered in ice like it was nothing with my studded tires. payup

I keep asking myself why didn't I just put these on my plow trucks years ago for each winter.

When you think about it, if you're not spinning the tires and you have really good traction, you're not going to be putting as much wear and tear on the drivetrain, U joints, front differential and transfer case as much because the front axle tires and rear ones are not losing traction and wearing down things.

I took just a couple pictures of a few


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> Nothing on pavement here, just some ice on cars and trees, salted around 6am to play it safe. Should be able to finish cleanups this week too, Merry Christmas to me.


Going to be a bit hard to do to clean when the Lawns are covered in ice . I am here in morris county not far from Randal ave guy ,it's already 10:30 and ice isn't melting. It's going to get really cold tonight won't melt till Sunday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Going to be a bit hard to do to clean when the Lawns are covered in ice . I am here in morris county not far from Randal ave guy ,it's already 10:30 and ice isn't melting. It's going to get really cold tonight won't melt till Sunday.


Yes, in my opinion I would rather have snow. I've got a Volvo to play with that don't fit inside. Hoping for a little melt off. Getting all my paper work up to date and have Mchales Navy on the other laptop, for you OLD GUYS.


----------



## V_Scapes

Good news is temps moderate starting Sunday, looks like a quiet week from then on.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm on hold with Weathertech, started out, 212 calls in front of me, down to 92.


----------



## iceyman

Chance for squalls later today


----------



## Mike_C

We're swamped with tree work from all the ice, still hadn't caught up from the storm a couple weeks ago. Sun came out pretty strong earlier in the day though so at least we got some melt off


----------



## iceyman

Nnj squalls coming in now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Yes, in my opinion I would rather have snow. I've got a Volvo to play with that don't fit inside. Hoping for a little melt off. Getting all my paper work up to date and have Mchales Navy on the other laptop, for you OLD GUYS.


Should be some melting on Saturday but don't look like much until really till on Sunday, Christmas is next week.

If you need a Christmas tree, sun High orchard in randolph has trees with no ice on them. I told phill Monday to put his trees away under covers, he's got the only ice free trees around. 
Derings/Roxbury Garden Center down on Route 10 has trees but they are so ice-covered now. No one will be buying those trees because you can't bring it into the house with all that ice on them.

Just got this picture sent to me from a friend in Stroudsburg Pennsylvania very strong snow Squall moving through now.

Just got the snow squall warning while typing this post have fun guys


----------



## Randall Ave

Cranking snow here at the moment, got a new phone, ain't figured out how to use it yet for pics.


----------



## Dondo

iceyman said:


> Nnj squalls coming in now


That was pretty cool. He came down pretty hard for a bit but was gone within 15 minutes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Not enough for a salt run unfortunately.


----------



## UniqueTouch

snow in ocean township


----------



## UniqueTouch

an inch would be glorious


----------



## UniqueTouch

Mr. E. looks like there are some nice homes where your at.


----------



## iceyman

East Brunswick


----------



## Dondo

Snowing again in Butler. Even my black dog came in with a white coating. I don't salt I only plow but the guys up here are out throwing salt.


----------



## UniqueTouch

its coming down nice here almost covered too. Plus its going to be extremely cold tonight and tomorrow below freezing. I think Im going to salt to of my places. They never question anything plus when we have an active winter I sometimes dont even charge them what I quoted them so itd be nice to pay a couple bills. Whats everyone else gonna do?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey - Cool dog. I bet he loves it


----------



## sota

looked out the window this morning, saw pretty, got off my couch and took a walk in the woods with my big ass camera. might have poo'ed my shorts slightly, when the shoulder strap for the tripod broke and nearly dumped my rig on the ground.

For those that know...
Manfrotto 488RC4 head, 475B tripod
Pentax 67ii, AE prism, SMC 45mm f/4 lens

Film heads out to the lab tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey - Cool dog. I bet he loves it


Not my dog.. i lie to my kids and tell them im allergic


----------



## Dondo

iceyman said:


> Not my dog.. i lie to my kids and tell them im allergic


I'm trying to convince my kids I'm allergic to their Mom.


----------



## Dondo

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey - Cool dog. I bet he loves it


That's my Jemma, she's 100% pure bred stupid. She's a great dog but I never met a lab that wasn't.


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> Not my dog.. i lie to my kids and tell them im allergic


Lol my apologies misread it. thats funny though


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dondo said:


> That's my Jemma, she's 100% pure bred stupid. She's a great dog but I never met a lab that wasn't.


 Ya mans best friend. Wish I could have 100 dogs. lolol on the allergies, seems that one is going around and its contagious


----------



## sota

A Connecticut man faked being deaf and dumb for 62 years to avoid listening to his "annoyingly chatty" wife.

Snopes says it's a lie, but I find it funny anyways.


----------



## Dondo

I got the dump part nailed... and I might have to look into the deaf. Seems like a pretty good idea!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

My mother has been after my father to address his hearing loss. She thinks he won't due to his typical stubbornness and dislike of Drs. Nobody in the family has been dumb enough to suggest another reason why he won't.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sota said:


> A Connecticut man faked being deaf and dumb for 62 years to avoid listening to his "annoyingly chatty" wife.
> 
> Snopes says it's a lie, but I find it funny anyways.


haha I actually believe it. Theres gotta be someone in this world whos done something like that. We all know we hear crazier stories than that everyday that are true


----------



## UniqueTouch

im really getting itchy to use my dash cam for some snow. I think about a couple years ago when we had some big storms I could have had some awesome footage.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got another squall, and it is windy.


----------



## Dondo

News alert just popped up on my phone saying that they voted to impeach Trump...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The House did, that was never really in doubt. Now the circus moves to the Senate for the actual trial, where it is likely to die.

It's sort of like a grand jury sending a case to trial.


----------



## sota

dropping to 14F tonight.
gonna be cold.


----------



## V_Scapes

Dumping snow here, definitely going out to salt in the morning.


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> im really getting itchy to use my dash cam for some snow. I think about a couple years ago when we had some big storms I could have had some awesome footage.


mine are still in transit.


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> im really getting itchy to use my dash cam for some snow. I think about a couple years ago when we had some big storms I could have had some awesome footage.


I saw a video a few years ago from a guy in PA on Plowsite that mounted a camera on his salter and recorded a salt run it was pretty cool, got alittle motion sick toward the end.


----------



## Petr51488

Does anyone know a good diesel mechanic or shop? My duramax is in need of new injectors, pump, lines, and fuel rail.


----------



## djt1029

First squall gave us almost nothing other than on cars, got a second burst while I was at the Devils game and now we're mid salt run. A win and a quick easy billing, I'll take it


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Does anyone know a good diesel mechanic or shop? My duramax is in need of new injectors, pump, lines, and fuel rail.


D&M in Tenafly


----------



## treeguyry

Heading out to salt now myself, nice way to top off one of the best billing days in company historypayup


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Finished at 1 am, 8 hours of unexpected plowing and some salting.
2" here in Succasunna New Jersey, parts of randolph only 1/2" south of Hanover ave and almost 2" north of Hanover Ave Randolph and Denville.
I'm sorry but I'm still amazed at my my new studded general arctic tires, they are on freaking Unreal, no slippage at all even on the slipperiest freaking nosebleed driveways I have.
I can't believe also this is my 27th year plowing, I only missed one snowstorm because I was away in Vermont skiing and my father filled in for me the plow my accounts when first I started off.
If I only had studded tires on all my plow vehicles the last 27 years every winter, the amount of time I would have saved and wear and tear on the vehicles would of been unbelievable.
I'm just so amazed at what I've been experiencing the last few snow events with these new tires, you have no idea.
I'm sorry I'm just so giddy with having traction like you would not freaking believe and only having Maybe 800 900 lb in the pick up.
I got to contact General Tires maybe I can become some sort of plow guy tire guy for them. 


Last edit 
I have driveways that are so steep,such nosebleeds that I would have to plow part of the driveway, throw down granular oce melt for traction and then plow up some, then throw them more granular ice melt then plow up some, trow down more granular I e melt to get up them.
I don't need to do that now with these studded tires, I can go straight up the freaking driveway without spinning the tires or any slippage, it's unbelievable.


----------



## Mike_C

Scape and salt on about half the route, salt on everyone else. All that after an earlier salting was already in the books. Not a bad days work for just a line of squalls


----------



## Randall Ave

Out at 5:00. Had 8 degrees outside here.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I love this weather. Wakes ya up right away.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I wish we could get these kind of temperatures when there is moisture around. I remember a couple years ago maybe 4 or 5 years ago we had some nice storms with light dry snow. it was awesome.


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> I wish we could get these kind of temperatures when there is moisture around. I remember a couple years ago maybe 4 or 5 years ago we had some nice storms with light dry snow. it was awesome.


That makes plowing to easy, I remember that stretch in January the girl was on a cruise with her family and we had snow and sub freezing temps for about 2 weeks.


----------



## UniqueTouch

shawn_ said:


> That makes plowing to easy, I remember that stretch in January the girl was on a cruise with her family and we had snow and sub freezing temps for about 2 weeks.


Ya I remember. Not the part about the girl being on the cruise but the snow. Yea my truck loved it.


----------



## Mr. Jon

Petr51488 said:


> Does anyone know a good diesel mechanic or shop? My duramax is in need of new injectors, pump, lines, and fuel rail.


Black Smoke Industries. About an hour from you in Clinton, NJ but worth it. All they do is diesels. Very honest and fair pricing. (908) 500-7347 ask for Alex


----------



## UniqueTouch

I got a guy who is the diesel mechanic for JF Kiely. He serviced my skid steer full fluid change and all filters for $600.00 when Caterpillar wanted to charge me $1850.00 for the same service. Also put in a new throttle assembly with all new cables and four new hydro lines on the wheel pumps for an additonal 300 in labor. Next time I need work on my 7.3L or 6.5L or 6.7L I will be using him. Very honest guy and knowledgeable if you want his contact info PM Me. Not sure how far he travels though. I know as far as machines go, he will pick them up and bring them to his shop if needed or he'll do the work right on site.


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> D&M in Tenafly


Danny's the man, a little out of the way from me now but I still bring my trucks there


----------



## treeguyry

Hey guys, I know some of you won't want to talk about it on the internet, but I was wondering what everyone does as far as Christmas bonuses for their guys. Want to step it up a bit this year


----------



## Dondo

treeguyry said:


> Hey guys, I know some of you won't want to talk about it on the internet, but I was wondering what everyone does as far as Christmas bonuses for their guys. Want to step it up a bit this year


My main business isn't snow removal or landscaping but we try and aim for a full paycheck amount for Christmas/ Year End Bonus's. Some years it's 2 paychecks worth. It's the fairest way we could come up with.
I hope that helps.


----------



## Petr51488

Mr. Jon said:


> Black Smoke Industries. About an hour from you in Clinton, NJ but worth it. All they do is diesels. Very honest and fair pricing. (908) 500-7347 ask for Alex


Thanks, I gave them a call and spoke to Alex. Very knowledgeable. I'll be going there


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Hey guys, I know some of you won't want to talk about it on the internet, but I was wondering what everyone does as far as Christmas bonuses for their guys. Want to step it up a bit this year


Always depends on the season and the guys productivity, but this year everyone's getting the equivalent of 2 extra pay checks. It was a good year


----------



## djt1029

treeguyry said:


> Hey guys, I know some of you won't want to talk about it on the internet, but I was wondering what everyone does as far as Christmas bonuses for their guys. Want to step it up a bit this year


Every year I do an extra paycheck, then added into that it depends on the season. This year everyone's getting an additional check for a little over 1.5x their normal paycheck. Also usually give my foremen each a restaurant gift card


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> Hey guys, I know some of you won't want to talk about it on the internet, but I was wondering what everyone does as far as Christmas bonuses for their guys. Want to step it up a bit this year


Everyone gets an extra paycheck here as well, anything onto of that it just depends on how good of an employee they are and what they brought to the table during the season but I consider that part more their year end bonus than Christmas.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Gov Murphy just screwed every legal landscape and snow plow business in New Jersey over.

Not only will you have to compete with the retired guy with the little trailer cutting lawns cutting into your business, you'll have to compete with 1 million illegal aliens that will now have driver's licenses and their own vehicles to go around and cutting the lawns, doing snow plowing doing hardscapes doing construction doing whatever.
Another thing there's like going to be an extra million vehicles on the NJ roads also.
This doesn't just go for illegal aliens from South of the Border this goes for illegal aliens around the world that are here.

It's time to leave New Jersey ASAP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208054702455132160


----------



## V_Scapes

Little to no melting here, hoping to get 4-5 days of cleanups in next week, after that I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Gov Murphy just screwed every legal landscape and snow plow business in New Jersey over.
> 
> Not only will you have to compete with the retired guy with the little trailer cutting lawns cutting into your business, you'll have to compete with 1 million illegal aliens that will now have driver's licenses and their own vehicles to go around and cutting the lawns, doing snow plowing doing hardscapes doing construction doing whatever.
> Another thing there's like going to be an extra million vehicles on the NJ roads also.
> This doesn't just go for illegal aliens from South of the Border this goes for illegal aliens around the world that are here.
> 
> It's time to leave New Jersey ASAP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208054702455132160


Yep brutal


----------



## rizzoa13

Those guys are already on the roads driving illegally or using a cousins brothers friends drivers license to do so. They are Teflon if they get pulled over they get out, don’t pay their fines and just go right back to doing whatever they were doing.

These cheap ass fly by night contractors aren’t affecting my business one bit, there could be an extra 10,000 of them in my area and we’d never overlap customers.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Gov Murphy just screwed every legal landscape and snow plow business in New Jersey over.
> 
> Not only will you have to compete with the retired guy with the little trailer cutting lawns cutting into your business, you'll have to compete with 1 million illegal aliens that will now have driver's licenses and their own vehicles to go around and cutting the lawns, doing snow plowing doing hardscapes doing construction doing whatever.
> Another thing there's like going to be an extra million vehicles on the NJ roads also.
> This doesn't just go for illegal aliens from South of the Border this goes for illegal aliens around the world that are here.
> 
> It's time to leave New Jersey ASAP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208054702455132160


I'm in the next town west of Dover, were just about that way here now.


----------



## gman2310

They will just take the magnetic signs off and put new ones on with new name. Thats why I keep trying to pull away from lawn cutting and more towards fert and mosquito control. Hopefully they go after the non licensed guys more.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea it’s infuriating. They get away with anything they want including murder and the crazier thing is we have millions of sick you know what’s supporting this stuff


----------



## J.Ricci

gman2310 said:


> They will just take the magnetic signs off and put new ones on with new name. Thats why I keep trying to pull away from lawn cutting and more towards fert and mosquito control. Hopefully they go after the non licensed guys more.


They won't. Only thing you can do is separate yourself from them with your final product


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Little to no melting here, hoping to get 4-5 days of cleanups in next week, after that I'm throwing in the towel.


We lucked out here and only missed Tuesday, by the end of the day today we'll have everyone done.


----------



## Petr51488

How many of you guys are working Christmas Eve? I have never- not worked the day after Christmas- but I also haven’t had a winter like this where I was so far behind in cleanups. I just want to finish for the season already.


----------



## Randall Ave

Closed Christmas Eve, best day to roam the mall.


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> Closed Christmas Eve, best day to roam the mall.


What's a mall?


----------



## Randall Ave

Its where you go when you've been married 29 years, and trying to get the CFO something for xmas.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> How many of you guys are working Christmas Eve? I have never- not worked the day after Christmas- but I also haven't had a winter like this where I was so far behind in cleanups. I just want to finish for the season already.


I've never worked this late in the season ever. But we will be working Xmas Eve.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I've never worked this late in the season ever. But we will be working Xmas Eve.


I have never worked Christmas Eve, but have worked this late in the season and even later due to weather. I am hoping to finish up by the end of the week though. Like others have said I just want to be done already.


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> How many of you guys are working Christmas Eve? I have never- not worked the day after Christmas- but I also haven't had a winter like this where I was so far behind in cleanups. I just want to finish for the season already.


Working a half day Christmas Eve but taking some extra time off between Christmas and New Years


----------



## V_Scapes

This fall season and last taught me a lesson, next year I'm starting fall cleanups a week earlier.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> This fall season and last taught me a lesson, next year I'm starting fall cleanups a week earlier.


I don't think a week would have even helped with the weather we had this year lol.


----------



## Mike_C

Working Christmas Eve for sure, we'll stop early though.


----------



## UniqueTouch

My man Iceyman - whatcha got cooking up for next week any snow? A brother needs to keep some paper flowing


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> My man Iceyman - whatcha got cooking up for next week any snow? A brother needs to keep some paper flowing


You should either put him on your payroll or start finding info yourself once in a while


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> My man Iceyman - whatcha got cooking up for next week any snow? A brother needs to keep some paper flowing


Ask me again in 10 days


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> Ask me again in 10 days


He can't wait that long


----------



## Randall Ave

We shut the weather off for Christmas. Re-start January 2.


----------



## iceyman

T shirt weather today


----------



## Kevin_NJ

It's only 10 days away.

I don't mind the mild weather this week. 
I'm smoking Jerky and Nuts today. Brisket will go in late tomorrow afternoon for Wednesday. The cold doesn't really impact things, but wet is a pain.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> It's only 10 days away.
> 
> I don't mind the mild weather this week.
> I'm smoking Jerky and Nuts today. Brisket will go in late tomorrow afternoon for Wednesday. The cold doesn't really impact things, but wet is a pain.


Last year it was only 10 days away for 3 months .. lets pray thats not the case


----------



## sota

Wrd


iceyman said:


> Last year it was only 10 days away for 3 months .. lets pray thats not the case


We're. I got snow tires to pay for


----------



## Dondo

In case I don’t get on tomorrow, Merry Christmas to all the fellow North Jersey Plowers!!


----------



## iceyman

Dondo said:


> In case I don't get on tomorrow, Merry Christmas to all the fellow North Jersey Plowers!!


I guess the rest of us can be forgotten?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I guess the rest of us can be forgotten?


I mean, does Florida ever get snow?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I mean, does Florida ever get snow?


You make a good point


----------



## Dondo

Dondo said:


> In case I don't get on tomorrow, Merry Christmas to all the fellow North Jersey Plowers, I mean New Jersey Plowers /QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry iceyman, I fixed it!!


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> I guess the rest of us can be forgotten?


Holy editing from cyberspace batman


----------



## Dondo

Christmas miracle... one of my wife’s grandmothers Lenox Christmas dishes broke and it wasn’t me or one of my kids that broke it... my wife actually did it herself... 

Yeah... I’m now on my way to Walmart for crazy glue... 

It does suck though cause I always thought it was pretty cool that my kids were 4th generation to eat Christmas dinner off those same plates...


----------



## kawasaki guy

Finished fall cleanups on Friday. :clapping:


----------



## Dondo

Fixed..ish
Crack is at the 7:00 position


----------



## eastendpm

Cleanups all finished. Worked through the weekend, but at this point I just wanted to get it over with. Had one of the easiest falls up until thanksgiving and then the weather threw that out the window.








the reason fall cleanups were so easy.








Needed a write off so drove up to NH to pick this superduty up last week. Making the best out of the unworkable weather.

Honestly today felt and smelled like spring. Had a little time so my guy came in to detail all the work trucks and equipment with me. I'll toss up some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## V_Scapes

eastendpm said:


> Cleanups all finished. Worked through the weekend, but at this point I just wanted to get it over with. Had one of the easiest falls up until thanksgiving and then the weather threw that out the window.
> View attachment 199192
> 
> the reason fall cleanups were so easy.
> View attachment 199193
> 
> Needed a write off so drove up to NH to pick this superduty up last week. Making the best out of the unworkable weather.
> 
> Honestly today felt and smelled like spring. Had a little time so my guy came in to detail all the work trucks and equipment with me. I'll toss up some more pics tomorrow.


My dealer wanted me to buy a windstorm for the fall,would definitely be helpful but not practical for alot of the properties we work on.


----------



## eastendpm

V_Scapes said:


> My dealer wanted me to buy a windstorm for the fall,would definitely be helpful but not practical for alot of the properties we work on.


I do a mix of properties ranging from 1/4 acre to 3 acres. Honestly I found a way to use it at almost every property to increase productivity. I was skeptical at first, but after using it for an entire leaf season it's safe so say there's no going back!

On our smaller properties when they don't have over 2-3" of leaf cover we use a a walker T25i to suck em up and dump them at the curb


----------



## djt1029

I bought a hurricane blower (the ferris version) this fall and have no idea how we got through cleanups without it. Even on my few postage stamp lawns, there's almost always a way it can be used. Next year I'll be adding another


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I bought a hurricane blower (the ferris version) this fall and have no idea how we got through cleanups without it. Even on my few postage stamp lawns, there's almost always a way it can be used. Next year I'll be adding another


Enough to be justified for using it only a few weeks out of the year?


----------



## sota

He could run it out to inflate bounce houses.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> He could run it out to inflate bounce houses.


Talk about insurance


----------



## iceyman

My buddy finally got a billy goat deal and si hes stupid for not getting it earlier


----------



## iceyman

Merry Christmas fellas.. time to have some cocktails and play santa for my kids.. hope everyone has a great day with family.. lets hope winter 2020 is a banger


----------



## S_Marino87

Merry Christmas, from the lovely North Ward of Newark. No seven fishes for me tonight but at least I'm off tomorrow


----------



## eastendpm

V_Scapes said:


> Enough to be justified for using it only a few weeks out of the year?


Absolutely! No question. We're in a seasonal business, the stand on blower doubles your productivity during the busiest time of the year spring/fall. Which means more planting, cleanups, whatever. Also if you have any parking lots it's a no brainer. I really would never do leaves without one. My neighbors house is 3 acres and it used to take me and one other guy 4 hours to clean it really well, beds and all. I can now do it solo in 3hrs, or 2hrs with a helper.

I also demoed the z3000 vs the windstorm and there is no comparison. The ability to direct the air at any angle makes the machine much much more capable. You also get 2 more HP, EFI, and a PTO for $1500 less.


----------



## LAB INC

Merry Christmas to everyone! Let’s hope for some snow in a few weeks, enjoy your time off!


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Enough to be justified for using it only a few weeks out of the year?


1000% Yes. You'll end up using them in the spring and more than you'd think on regular maintenance. I've got about a dozen units between one wind storm and a bunch of the older hurricanes / newer ferris machines. We use them everywhere, big, small, residential, commercial, HOA, they cut labor in half


----------



## Mike_C

Merry Christmas to everyone, hope everyone's family is on good behavior. Everyone's finally out of my house, the kids and wife are in bed, my favorite part of Christmas Eve - beer & Christmas Vacation on TV


----------



## truckie80

Merry Christmas boys


----------



## HarryTHook

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## eastendpm

If anyone in the NJ/NY/CT area is looking to obtain high quality video/commercial footage for advertising we offer full service video production.

My colleague who fly's the drone is very talented! He shoots snow removal as well! Here's an edit that we made of a large Arborvitae installation at one of my clients houses. Make sure you max the quality on YouTube for viewing pleasure!

Merry Christmas to everyone have a safe and productive New Year!


----------



## djt1029

Merry Christmas to everyone



Mike_C said:


> 1000% Yes. You'll end up using them in the spring and more than you'd think on regular maintenance. I've got about a dozen units between one wind storm and a bunch of the older hurricanes / newer ferris machines. We use them everywhere, big, small, residential, commercial, HOA, they cut labor in half


Couldn't agree more. We usually do 4 cleanups at all my accounts, this year we did 5 with the weather working against us, while cutting weekly hours down. Profit margin skyrocketed, can't believe I didn't do this sooner


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone
> 
> Couldn't agree more. We usually do 4 cleanups at all my accounts, this year we did 5 with the weather working against us, while cutting weekly hours down. Profit margin skyrocketed, can't believe I didn't do this sooner


Merry Christmas to All!!

4 Cleanups per house? How many houses do you do a day? How long does each house take? I only do my houses twice.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone
> 
> Couldn't agree more. We usually do 4 cleanups at all my accounts, this year we did 5 with the weather working against us, while cutting weekly hours down. Profit margin skyrocketed, can't believe I didn't do this sooner


I might have to consider one next fall.



AG09 said:


> Merry Christmas to All!!
> 
> 4 Cleanups per house? How many houses do you do a day? How long does each house take? I only do my houses twice.


Curious as well. Even when I'm full strength we only do one to two per customer.


----------



## truckie80

AG09 said:


> Merry Christmas to All!!
> 
> 4 Cleanups per house? How many houses do you do a day? How long does each house take? I only do my houses twice.


I can't speak for him, but I know he's in Bergen County like I am and almost every town here has curbside leaf collection which saves a good amount of time when you don't have to pick everything up. All my accounts get done 4 times also


----------



## eastendpm

truckie80 said:


> I can't speak for him, but I know he's in Bergen County like I am and almost every town here has curbside leaf collection which saves a good amount of time when you don't have to pick everything up. All my accounts get done 4 times also


Same here in Bergen County as well. I start billing for leaves last week of September or first week of October. Average probably 6-8 cleanups at every house. Weekly in October, (4). 2-3 per house in November. 1-2 in December to get the place really clean for spring.


----------



## Mike_C

We do everyone 4-5 times depending on the customer. Cleanups start in mid October, depends on when everything really starts to drop


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow 4-5 times I wish I had the man power. I'm definitely starting cleanups earlier in October this coming year because the weather is only getting nuttier as the years roll on.


----------



## djt1029

In summer, I have one crew cutting everyday and another cutting 2.5 days then trimming and getting little odds and ends done the rest of the week. In the fall they both go full time into leaves and my landscape/construction crew continues to finish whatever extra work I have left. Almost all my accounts have curbside leaf collection that ends in the first or second week of December depending on town. Everyone gets done on a 10ish day rotation even in heavy leaves.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.

Question, I'm looking to get a set of these used 
*64410 New Western Pro Plus Snow Straight Blade Plow Steel Wings.*
Anybody have a set laying around for sale, I don't need to buy new ones for a older western pro plus plow.

Thanks,


----------



## V_Scapes

We have to pick up all of the piles that we put down unless we can blow them in the woods so it creates more work but there's good money in leaf vac service.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> In summer, I have one crew cutting everyday and another cutting 2.5 days then trimming and getting little odds and ends done the rest of the week. In the fall they both go full time into leaves and my landscape/construction crew continues to finish whatever extra work I have left. Almost all my accounts have curbside leaf collection that ends in the first or second week of December depending on town. Everyone gets done on a 10ish day rotation even in heavy leaves.


I pretty much have same set up as you the only difference is the towns we service to do not take the leaves so we have to vacuum them up which takes time.


----------



## AG09

I see some of you counting October. I'm not counting October. We are there weekly through the 1st week of November then switch to Fall Cleanups and go 2 additional times. We also have to take all the leaves so that is a time killer as well.


----------



## V_Scapes

Tough to compare counties we all deal with different scenarios. I have some work in Bergen county and it's easier than Passaic. Most of my properties are loaded with trees and all types of tiers and walls and hills. It is what it is.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Tough to compare counties we all deal with different scenarios. I have some work in Bergen county and it's easier than Passaic. Most of my properties are loaded with trees and all types of tiers and walls and hills. It is what it is.


My town doesnt collect leaves but neighboring freehold does.. the guy who owns the farm near me makes a boatload off of the dropoffs they do


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Wow 4-5 times I wish I had the man power. I'm definitely starting cleanups earlier in October this coming year because the weather is only getting nuttier as the years roll on.


If man power is an issue, trust me - buy some form of the stand on blower. You're replacing 2 (sometimes 3) guys with one, you'll be amazed how quickly you get through your route.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> I see some of you counting October. I'm not counting October. We are there weekly through the 1st week of November then switch to Fall Cleanups and go 2 additional times. We also have to take all the leaves so that is a time killer as well.


Same here, I always start billing cleanups in November, earlier than that the rich stay at home moms would be flooding my office line with high pitched, nasal laced ranting and raving about it only taking a few extra minutes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Working today and tomorrow to get some finals done, after that I'm pulling the plug.
Hope none of you were hoping for a snowy January btw.


----------



## Klaibs27

Weather's a fickle friend. Seems like some things aren't cooperating and it looks like January will be a full-on bust. Hope to keep doing tree work during the warmer weather.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Working today and tomorrow to get some finals done, after that I'm pulling the plug.
> Hope none of you were hoping for a snowy January btw.


Once I make back my insurance premium, I'm good with no snow this winter. I'm booked until the end of January with a few months of spring projects already lined up we can start whenever.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Working today and tomorrow to get some finals done, after that I'm pulling the plug.
> Hope none of you were hoping for a snowy January btw.


Why is it looking warm with no snow?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Why is it looking warm with no snow?


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

The snow season don't start till March.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yes


I had a feeling you where going to say that, does not shock me.


----------



## S_Marino87

LAB INC said:


> I had a feeling you where going to say that, does not shock me.


Was this your first clue?



V_Scapes said:


> *Hope none of you were hoping for a snowy January btw*.


----------



## J.Ricci

Nice goal by Severson tonight to end the game.....


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Nice goal by Severson tonight to end the game.....


Wtf was that?? Im still confused as to what he was thinking


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Wtf was that?? Im still confused as to what he was thinking


Probably thinking of another 1st overall pick


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey - my man- I need some snow. Gotta pay some bills and don’t wanna go in the checking account


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey - my man- I need some snow. Gotta pay some bills and don't wanna go in the checking account


It's not looking so good, warm with rain.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> It's not looking so good, warm with rain.


January is looking kinda lame as far as snow goes.


----------



## sota

now that i'm home, I'm going to de-plow the jeep, make sure the trailer is usable, and start hunting in earnest for some other vehicles I want to gather up; namely cheap 2005-2007 grand caravan or T&C (stow-n-go and jeep liberties. I've go experiments and projects I want to get cracking on already.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> January is looking kinda lame as far as snow goes.


Might hAve a chance jan 5-9. Well see


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Might hAve a chance jan 5-9. Well see


Hey, some days your steak, some days your spam.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, some days your steak, some days your spam.


Well weve been dog food for the last year and a half


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Well weve been dog food for the last year and a half


Amen!


----------



## iceyman

Well i just guaranteed a snow event soon


----------



## iceyman

Neighbor banged on my door to say my truck was on fire.. thank god had 2 fire ext inmy kitchen and limited the damage.. back window, gas cap melted, headliner and back seat.. otherwise everything else looks ok.. well see what they say in the am.. cant catch a break lately


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Neighbor banged on my door to say my truck was on fire.. thank god had 2 fire ext inmy kitchen and limited the damage.. back window, gas cap melted, headliner and back seat.. otherwise everything else looks ok.. well see what they say in the am.. cant catch a break lately


O CRAP, but what started it?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> O CRAP, but what started it?


X2


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> O CRAP, but what started it?


They said mustve been a cigarette or something like that. I had a bunch of empty oil boxes in the back so i guess one lit then boom


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> They said mustve been a cigarette or something like that. I had a bunch of empty oil boxes in the back so i guess one lit then boom


When in doubt, blame the wife.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> When in doubt, blame the wife.


She was out to breakfast.. i was home with the 3 kids.. i guess i can still blame her


----------



## rizzoa13

Never saw a Shou Sugi Ban finish for a truck before but maybe your starting a new trend.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Neighbor banged on my door to say my truck was on fire.. thank god had 2 fire ext inmy kitchen and limited the damage.. back window, gas cap melted, headliner and back seat.. otherwise everything else looks ok.. well see what they say in the am.. cant catch a break lately


What a way to end the year, thank God your safe. Sorry that had to happen to you my friend.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Well i just guaranteed a snow event soon
> 
> View attachment 199359


Wow. So you must have been out driving the truck just before the fire?

Good time of year to quit smoking if you do. I quit cigs 3 years ago and have been nicotine free since March 13. I was vaping for a few years then went on nicotine mints last December till March.

Took about 6 months until I didn't have any nicotine Cravings. I tell you what, was the best thing ever did, there is no more attachment needed, where is my nicotine where's my vape where's my cigarettes feelings anymore.

Wish you best of luck on getting your truck fixed ASAP


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Wow. So you must have been out driving the truck just before the fire?
> 
> Good time of year to quit smoking if you do. I quit cigs 3 years ago and have been nicotine free since March 13. I was vaping for a few years then went on nicotine mints last December till March.
> 
> Took about 6 months until I didn't have any nicotine Cravings. I tell you what, was the best thing ever did, there is no more attachment needed, where is my nicotine where's my vape where's my cigarettes feelings anymore.
> 
> Wish you best of luck on getting your truck fixed ASAP


Hadnt driven the truck since 6 pm the night before


----------



## sota

I put the plow away, switched out of the studded tires, and put jeep in the air to do some more undercarriage work. so it should snow soon.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Well i just guaranteed a snow event soon
> 
> View attachment 199359


****. Good luck with everything


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ditto that thank god your safe


----------



## UniqueTouch

My friend Mr E. All that stuff lately about vaping issue was for teens using it for cannabis oil right not the nicotine liquid? I would like to quit smoking myself and looking for the right or a successful way to do it and the most painless way. Already have an issue with easily irritable


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> My friend Mr E. All that stuff lately about vaping issue was for teens using it for cannabis oil right not the nicotine liquid? I would like to quit smoking myself and looking for the right or a successful way to do it and the most painless way. Already have an issue with easily irritable


This April I'll be 2 years without smoking. I picked a date and said that was going to be the last day and stuck to it, cold turkey. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> My friend Mr E. All that stuff lately about vaping issue was for teens using it for cannabis oil right not the nicotine liquid? I would like to quit smoking myself and looking for the right or a successful way to do it and the most painless way. Already have an issue with easily irritable


I have learned that you can do anything if you put your mind to it.

I am prety sure I could of quit smoking just using the nicotine mints then going over to vaping first.

Going from smoking to vaping I had strong withdrawals because of all the other chemicals in cigarettes.

Start with the nicotine mini mints 4 mg when I quit vaping. 
Best price is Amazon, you can get at Walmart and cvs. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...uZV9kZXRhaWwmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3Q&th=1

Just remember, every day you make it without a cigarette you are one day closer to being smoke and eventually nicotine free.

Also if you go say 5 days without a cigarette then take one drag you wasted all that time and willpower for nothing.

Stay strong and good luck.
Ever need some support while quitting, send me a dm.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> This April I'll be 2 years without smoking. I picked a date and said that was going to be the last day and stuck to it, cold turkey. Best thing I ever did.


Congrats.


----------



## eastendpm

Stumbled upon this earlier. Should cure some of your snow withdrawals! Watching that machine work makes me never wants to plow in a truck ever again lmao!


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> They said mustve been a cigarette or something like that. I had a bunch of empty oil boxes in the back so i guess one lit then boom


Were the boxes covered in oil and was there any rags covered in oil in the boxes?

Back in 2013 I was in my garage shop and I had spilled Cabot deck oil stain on the garage floor so I cleaned it up with a few paper towels & one microfiber rag.

I put the paper towels and microfiber rag that was soaked in the oil in a plastic 5-gallon Home Depot bucket.

As what I remembered from Woodshop from high school back in the day, Rags soaked in oil or substances soaked in oil can catch fire spontaneously.

So I put the bucket outside on my lawn and not left in my garage shop over night.

Thank God I did that because sometime in the night the oil soaked paper towels in 1 microfiber rag Spontaneously combusted and caught fire and burned up about 15 hours latter.
If I left that bucket in the shop it would have burned down my garage and Shop over night

This is what was on the lawn in the morning.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> This April I'll be 2 years without smoking. I picked a date and said that was going to be the last day and stuck to it, cold turkey. Best thing I ever did.


This summer I'll hit 7 years without a cigarette, quit the same way. My kids started bothering me and that was that. As silly as it sounds until they gave me a hard time, the thought of quitting never really even entered my head


----------



## sota

eastendpm said:


> Stumbled upon this earlier. Should cure some of your snow withdrawals! Watching that machine work makes me never wants to plow in a truck ever again lmao!


only watched 2 minutes of it, but damn that lot looks like a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thanks guys for the advice i appreciate it. Im ready. Beside the obvious health issues I could be driving almost a new mason dump for what i pay monthly, truly insane


----------



## Randall Ave

Days gone by when it used to snow.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Days gone by when it used to snow.
> View attachment 199372


I sure miss it, I hear it's raining in NJ.


----------



## gman2310

This winter is def not looking good for us at all. People keep saying its still early, but only being able to do two salting events is killing me. Its shaping up to be as bad as last year. I would settle for at least two eight inch storms at this point.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just had some real good thunder and lightning pass by.


----------



## LAB INC

gman2310 said:


> This winter is def not looking good for us at all. People keep saying its still early, but only being able to do two salting events is killing me. Its shaping up to be as bad as last year. I would settle for at least two eight inch storms at this point.


I know, it's looking pretty sad as of now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Just had some real good thunder and lightning pass by.


Was a good little storm with heavy rain. I had sprayed my trucks underneath with salt away just before it rolled in and then took it for a ride in the pouring rain to wash it off.


----------



## treeguyry

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Hadnt driven the truck since 6 pm the night before


That's a major kick in the you-know-whats. I suppose take some comfort in no injuries and it could've been worse?

Good Luck with the aftermath.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> That's a major kick in the you-know-whats. I suppose take some comfort in no injuries and it could've been worse?
> 
> Good Luck with the aftermath.


Thanks man.. another minute and the truck wouldve been a goner.. well see what insurance does


----------



## LAB INC

Happy New Year’s to everyone, enjoy!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Happy New Year's to everyone, enjoy!


Happy new years.. hopefully we have a record February and all make that loot.. be safe everyone


----------



## UniqueTouch

They gonna total it Is my guess.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Def keep Us posted interested in knowing what they do


----------



## UniqueTouch

Happy new year to everyone and their families. May everyone be blessed with good health and have a successful year.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Thanks man.. another minute and the truck wouldve been a goner.. well see what insurance does


I would've let the thing burn to the ground.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I would've let the thing burn to the ground.


Lol at the time i thought it was contained to the bed. Didnt realize back window shattered until it was too late.. also didn't want to burn down my neighboring building housing 5 families


----------



## Mike_C

Happy New Year everyone, ended my 2019 with a dozen stitches after discovering a broken bottle in the back of the freezer the hard way. Here's to 2020



iceyman said:


> Lol at the time i thought it was contained to the bed. Didnt realize back window shattered until it was too late.. also didn't want to burn down my neighboring building housing 5 families


Car fires take a while to extend to a building, but I get it. If the adjuster hasn't come yet, **** up the interior and blame FD for it during overhaul.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Couple tiny snow flakes here in ocean township. salt run? lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lol at the time i thought it was contained to the bed. Didnt realize back window shattered until it was too late.. also didn't want to burn down my neighboring building housing 5 families


You like your neighbors more than I do.


----------



## truckie80

Would've let it burn here too, but they should total that.



Mike_C said:


> Happy New Year everyone, ended my 2019 with a dozen stitches after discovering a broken bottle in the back of the freezer the hard way. Here's to 2020


At least things should just get better from here


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Happy New Year to everyone.

Euro model has got a little something something for day 4 and day 8

Day 8








Day 4








Day 8








Day 4


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey yall. Im new to owner a skid steer. currently only have a regular bucket and snow pusher. Looking to purchase attachments. My cousin is making me some heavy duty forks with the quick attach plate i dropped him off. I have an opportunity of buying a brand new grapple bucket for 1200 heavy duty really looks well made. Also bought an older milling head for patch work. I have a lawn customer who has a half acre behind their fenced in back yard that is all brush some some old fire wood and sticks and all that basically perfect deer habitat. Wondering if you guys think that grapple bucket will work. What would you guys do with the area if the customer wanted it cleared to grow grass but leave the trees? If you guys know of any attachments that would work good for what I described and if anyone knows of rental places in Monmouth County that rents them. Thank you always appreciate input from those more experienced and more knowledgeable.


----------



## HarryTHook

Wow Icey, just saw the pic of your truck. Good luck with insurance. Went through same issue (wrecked truck) 2 years ago and made out ok other than plow equipment.
Happy New Year to all.......


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey guys I gotta apologize for the no snow lately. the main truck i use for plowing has had the plow on it for the last 3 weeks. Will take it off today. Im convinced thats the reason. My apologies again haha


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone recommend an electrician? Wanting to upgrade to a 200 amp service so I can run my welding equipment and some other tools


----------



## iceyman

Chance sat night


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Chance sat night


Sure looks like the euro model is still drinking and drunk from the years eve.

Other models are showing basically nothing now even for N NJ


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I think the Euro gave up on it?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Sure looks like the euro model is still drinking and drunk from the years eve.
> 
> Other models are showing basically nothing now even for N NJ


Good I'm in Florida right now.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Good I'm in Florida right now.


Stay down there, looking like it fizzled out.


----------



## iceyman

Rip


----------



## Kevin_NJ

That was fast.
I hope you hated that truck and have better luck with the new one.
Looks like push beam still on it?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Rip
> 
> View attachment 199501


Ya didn't take the plow frame off? You at least grabbed the controller.


----------



## Randall Ave

Usually a fire is a total. Just the interior is expensive, and you would never get the smell out.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Rip
> 
> View attachment 199501


Oh no


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Kevin_NJ said:


> I think the Euro gave up on it?


Yup on the 12z run it did.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> That was fast.
> I hope you hated that truck and have better luck with the new one.
> Looks like push beam still on it?


They moved it outside the yard so i can take off all wiring for plow and salter


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Ya didn't take the plow frame off? You at least grabbed the controller.


Doing it tonight


----------



## iceyman

Already ordered a diesel 2500.. popping my cherry


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Already ordered a diesel 2500.. popping my cherry


Ram again?


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Ram again?


Yep .. like to think i get good deals from my dude in lawrencville


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I went there for well over a decade. Until the Service Dept went down the toilet; used to be great, open 24hrs during the week. Rumor is the new owners are trying to turn things back around. Friend of mine was the Parts Mngr, prob there close to 30yrs? Until they made him the fall guy....

Figured you'd go to Freehold. Took my old '07 there once, had a good feeling from Service, but I opted to get rid of it and went GM this time.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> I went there for well over a decade. Until the Service Dept went down the toilet; used to be great, open 24hrs during the week. Rumor is the new owners are trying to turn things back around. Friend of mine was the Parts Mngr, prob there close to 30yrs? Until they made him the fall guy....
> 
> Figured you'd go to Freehold. Took my old '07 there once, had a good feeling from Service, but I opted to get rid of it and went GM this time.


We shopped ahwile back and they had the best prices.. this is our 4th truck in 5 years weve bought from them now


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> I went there for well over a decade. Until the Service Dept went down the toilet; used to be great, open 24hrs during the week. Rumor is the new owners are trying to turn things back around. Friend of mine was the Parts Mngr, prob there close to 30yrs? Until they made him the fall guy....
> 
> Figured you'd go to Freehold. Took my old '07 there once, had a good feeling from Service, but I opted to get rid of it and went GM this time.


I hope you don't mean the Freehold Dodge on 9 near the 33 express junction. Unless they've gotten a LOT better in the past decade or so, I wouldn't be caught dead with a trunk full of hookers and cocaine anywhere near that place. They made shady scumbag used car lots look like canonized saints.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> I hope you don't mean the Freehold Dodge on 9 near the 33 express junction. Unless they've gotten a LOT better in the past decade or so, I wouldn't be caught dead with a trunk full of hookers and cocaine anywhere near that place. They made shady scumbag used car lots look like canonized saints.


I did. I've test driven a few vehicles there over the years. I had the impression that they were a tad more laid back. I actually had to track someone down to give me a key. In the end one of the Sales Managers tossed me the keys and said see you when you get back (after he copied my DL). They also had ZERO interest in doing a dealer trade if they didn't have exactly what I wanted. Did not go any further in the Sales process.

I had one interaction with Service. Went in for a recall inspection (didn't need it) and overall check-over and opinion if it was worth putting the money into I thought it needed based on the level of rust. Body was in great shape, but frame and drivetrain was getting bad. They let me into the bay to talk face to face with the Tech while he had my truck in the air. He agreed with me I was borderline throwing good money after bad. No pressure to put a few grand into it. Maybe they didn't want to deal with it, maybe they thought I'd buy new from them, maybe they were just honest.


----------



## Petr51488

Any of you guys still doing cleanups? I have about 3-4 full days left. Might be another week before I’m done. Can’t wait to pack it all up and relax


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> Any of you guys still doing cleanups? I have about 3-4 full days left. Might be another week before I'm done. Can't wait to pack it all up and relax


I finished up 12/31 and then had a couple of calls over the weekend and did a few more yesterday, but I have since packed it in. I had my detail guy there prepping everything for the winter yesterday so all the landscape equipment is being parked for the winter now. I had a few more calls today as well, but declined. I might do a few projects but that is about it until the Spring. I am so happy to be done with cleanups. It felt like the never ending season.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Doing it tonight


If you were closer, I'd run over with the portable torches and have that off in five minutes for ya, for a chocolate swirl cone.


----------



## sota

still looking for a plater for a shower curtain rod.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If you were closer, I'd run over with the portable torches and have that off in five minutes for ya, for a chocolate swirl cone.


Sprinkles?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Sprinkles?


That's the wife n kid.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Any of you guys still doing cleanups? I have about 3-4 full days left. Might be another week before I'm done. Can't wait to pack it all up and relax


Finished up 12/30. Probably could have done a handful more of finals but enough is enough.


----------



## rizzoa13

Randall Ave said:


> That's the wife n kid.


They're called jimmies you freaking heathens.


----------



## shawn_

It’s never gonna snow again


----------



## Mr Efficiency

shawn_ said:


> It's never gonna snow again


Few models showing This Tue into Wed it might snow.
Today's NAM and Canadian model.

3-6" type system


----------



## shawn_

Eh I’m gonna stick with my opinion - I’ve been thinking positive the last few seasons and been disappointed. Now I’m just to the point where it’ll never snow ‍♂


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> It's never gonna snow again


This winter sucks if you ask me, I wonder the same. I just came home from from vacation and its nice and warm with rain. Its Jan I think it should be cold with snow not warm and rain. Just flat out sucks if you ask me.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Eh I'm gonna stick with my opinion - I've been thinking positive the last few seasons and been disappointed. Now I'm just to the point where it'll never snow ‍♂


 I used to think that way and it always let me down.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

18z Nam is printing some plowable snow for you southern guys and a salt run for the rest of NJ, Tue eve/night


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> 18z Nam is printing some plowable snow for you southern guys and a salt run for the rest of NJ, Tue eve/night
> 
> View attachment 199560


Same 18z run, sim radar type


----------



## HeatMiser

LAB INC said:


> This winter sucks if you ask me, I wonder the same. I just came home from from vacation and its nice and warm with rain. Its Jan I think it should be cold with snow not warm and rain. Just flat out sucks if you ask me.


The last few years January's mild Feb's a little better and March is when we get our snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> 18z Nam is printing some plowable snow for you southern guys and a salt run for the rest of NJ, Tue eve/night
> 
> View attachment 199560


Need to decide tomorrow if I'm flying home early.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Need to decide tomorrow if I'm flying home early.


Ill update tmrw


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Ill update tmrw


Epawa most likely releasing a snow map tommorow.


----------



## HarryTHook

iceyman said:


> Ill update tmrw


My read of the latest maps says 50/50 chance of this hitting Philly to north jersey. Still to far out to tell, lots of variables. Some of the weather weenies are excited, but nothing from weather pros yet.


----------



## eastendpm

Booked a trip to Puerto Rico Friday night. Why wouldn’t it snow!


----------



## iceyman

Nam a south jersey special


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa most likely releasing a snow map tommorow.


It would be a shot in the dark cuz models are all over the place


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Nam a south jersey special


Anything north of 78? Lots of wiggle room still.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anything north of 78? Lots of wiggle room still.


Looks south and then ots as of now.. always wiggle room but this is a progressive pattern so the coastal will have a hard time coming up.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Looks south and then ots as of now.. always wiggle room but this is a progressive pattern so the coastal will have a hard time coming up.


Thanks, switched my flight tomorrow, not worth the risk.


----------



## sota

I'm not getting excited.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I'm not getting excited.


Good call


----------



## Petr51488

Is anything happening tonight? Weather channel says 1-3” over the next few hours


----------



## shawn_

Anyone up north with a weather update ?


----------



## iceyman

Snowing here now.. might be a surprise tonight


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Anyone up north with a weather update ?


Mendham NJ it's snowing hear, we have a dusting on the ground.


----------



## djt1029

Dusting on the grass here in Bergen, sticking a bit on pavement now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

shawn_ said:


> Anyone up north with a weather update ?


1.25" here in Roxbury twp 
Very fluffy stuff. A little salt will melt it quickly


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Heading out in 30 minutes. Salt and plow the nose bleeders on the hill. 
Got to be 1.5" on top of the hills. 1.25" here in the valley.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got bout an inch on the grass, not much on pavement


----------



## Petr51488

About the same in southern Bergen. A little on the grass but nothing on the pavement. Not even worth salting being it’ll be 42 today. Pissed about this because I wanted to finish my cleanups today!


----------



## iceyman

Was pretty last night tho.. cant wait for that overnight storm where no one is around except for us jockeys


----------



## djt1029

Checked on everywhere around 5AM, last night it was starting to stick on pavement but it melted itself off before we could even salt.


----------



## V_Scapes

Spotty salt run for us. Not sure why I'm flying home for tomorrows event but whatever.


----------



## iceyman

Its like christmas morning and santa hasnt arrived yet with my new toy.. hopefully within the hour


----------



## iceyman

Now heading to get my new mounts and wiring ordered


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks sharp, I've always likes RAM styling and like the color. Best of Luck. I see you're already in Cornholio Mode (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Looks sharp, I've always likes RAM styling and like the color. Best of Luck. I see you're already in Cornholio Mode (sorry, couldn't resist).


Lol thats how the guy dropped it off to me.. theyre already down.. only use when towing


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice truck,love the new heavy duties.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Ever figure out what set the old one ablaze?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Now heading to get my new mounts and wiring ordered
> 
> View attachment 199627


Best of luck, love the truck it's sharp!


----------



## Mike_C

Decent salt run here earlier today, would be nice to get another tomorrow night but I don't like the odds. Back to cleanups again tomorrow.


----------



## sota

my bushes got frosted.
that's about it.


----------



## sota

need to order up a set of ram folding tow mirrors and add that to the pile of summer projects for the jeep.
was a dude that got them to install without too many difficulties.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Ever figure out what set the old one ablaze?


They said had to be a flung stogie or something like that


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## eastendpm

Sick new truck icy, I've always been a Cummins guy. If they still made a cab and a half I wouldn't be the owner of this new 6.7.


----------



## iceyman

eastendpm said:


> Sick new truck icy, I've always been a Cummins guy. If they still made a cab and a half I wouldn't be the owner of this new 6.7.
> 
> View attachment 199633


With 3 kids i need the full cab


----------



## HarryTHook

load em up boys.............


----------



## sota

... why?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Salt run tonight? Gonna rain and the snow and than get cold over night?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hot off the press, 12z NAM model prints.


----------



## iceyman

We never get 3” here so itll probably be another scrape and rape deal.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hot off the press, 12z NAM model prints.
> 
> View attachment 199641
> 
> 
> View attachment 199642


NAM 3k


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> NAM 3k
> 
> View attachment 199643


Nam 12k


----------



## J.Ricci

Salt run would be nice


----------



## sota

not even worrying about it.
will be lucky if it's frosty bushes.


----------



## iceyman

I have one truck out of 3 on the road atm.. my brothers 2 year old truck is at the dealer for a tranny sensor problem. If i dont get the truck back today it’s guaranteed to snow tonight


----------



## Randall Ave

Town just went by salting the roads. Realy don't know why.


----------



## shawn_

3” in Monmouth county seems unrealistic right now. Who knows! My phone is showing me stops by 11 and it’s gonna be 35°. Right around the freezing mark at sun up though so maybe we’ll get a salt run


----------



## sota

i'm hearing backup beepers, which means some county mounty is wasting diesel and my tax dollars across the street.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'm seeing less brine usage in my areas of travel compared to what they were doing last year. So far.


----------



## UniqueTouch

That’s bc they are destroying the roads


----------



## sota

maybe we should try some of those indian plastic roads.


----------



## HarryTHook

What a tease. sucks


----------



## V_Scapes

I should've stayed in Florida.


----------



## HarryTHook

V_Scapes said:


> I should've stayed in Florida.


My bad, I jumped in and said snow. If it makes you feel any better my ex came up from Florida for the grandsons birthday. Gave me the finger, said forget you, you snowplow **** It's not snow, just a dusting and thats what I get.


----------



## V_Scapes

HarryTHook said:


> My bad, I jumped in and said snow. If it makes you feel any better my ex came up from Florida for the grandsons birthday. Gave me the finger, said forget you you snowplow ****. It's not snow, just a dusting and thats what I get.


Reports kept going back and forth so I figured I'd be better off home, if I stayed we'd probably be getting 4". Started a nice project at a buddies today so it's not a loss.


----------



## eastendpm

Woke up this morning at 4:30AM to a 6.4 magnitude earthquake in PR. Thankfully there was no Tsunami. Still some scary **** going on down here atm.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Be safe my man


----------



## Randall Ave

Light snow here at the moment


----------



## LAB INC

Light snow In Mendham/ Morristown.


----------



## UniqueTouch

What up with these weather experts on TV? Do all they do all day is Smoke Rocks? Why is my phone saying 1-3 inches again here in Monmouth county


----------



## UniqueTouch

I wanna trap them all inside a Fordyugo and put window locks on which I doubt they have but let’s play along and with all the windows up and FART!


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol sorry couldn’t resist. But they do suck I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> I should've stayed in Florida.


told ya!

Me: Why is it going to be 60? Where's the )$#)$# snow!!!
Wife: you hate snow.
Me: Yea! But I like MONEY!
Wife: *stares in judgement*


----------



## J.Ricci

My fault on this one guys, we moved one of my machines from the job I have going to its winter site so I jinxed it. Jobs 70 miles away otherwise I would've left it for luck until things got going


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Light snow here at the moment


 I have a very light snow dusting, I am only a little west of Rosie's.


----------



## shawn_

Couldn’t even squeeze a salting out of this one


----------



## Randall Ave

Now the weather channel has a snow squall alert with 40-50 wind gusts. I will believe that when I see it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I have a very light snow dusting, I am only a little west of Rosie's.


The one in Kenvil? I hit that place for breakfast now n then.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> My fault on this one guys, we moved one of my machines from the job I have going to its winter site so I jinxed it. Jobs 70 miles away otherwise I would've left it for luck until things got going


Damn that's a rough ride back today haha


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911


Unreal man.. cams?


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911


****...catch anything on camera? I'll keep an eye out and pass the word along


----------



## Randall Ave

No cameras, I seem to be here almost 24/7, tho I have been looking into them. The truck has been parked here as the town was giving the guy a hard time, so he has been parking here for free. So as far as insurance claims, he is on his own.


----------



## Randall Ave

I figure some one stole it for the machine in the box.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> No cameras, I seem to be here almost 24/7, tho I have been looking into them. The truck has been parked here as the town was giving the guy a hard time, so he has been parking here for free. So as far as insurance claims, he is on his own.


i get my cams from sams club.. (samsung) for $300.. wire them up myself.. free app .. just pay 150$ for the tech company to get them online and boom you got 8 cams watching everything


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911


So sorry to hear that my friend, I will keep my eyes and ears open. I will let you know if I hear or see anything. Such a shame today what people do.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911.


PM me the plate if you know it and I'll see if theres any way I can help out


----------



## Randall Ave

I sent you that plate #, winds picking up, got one out in an open lot with a blown lift gate hose, and another guy decided to tell up the trailer supply air lines.


----------



## sota

Serious question: why don't we have a "stolen gear" thread, where you or others could post things like license plates, pictures, police report numbers and contact numbers?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> Serious question: why don't we have a "stolen gear" thread, where you or others could post things like license plates, pictures, police report numbers and contact numbers?


Not at bad idea, wonder what @Michael J. Donovan thinks?


----------



## Mike_PS

Kevin_NJ said:


> Not at bad idea, wonder what @Michael J. Donovan thinks?


not sure, we just never did...its just as good to post in a weather/networking thread I would think, since we don't


----------



## UniqueTouch

wow so many people getting stuff stolen. They figured theyd steal the truck real quick and get the machine and than ditch the truck probably. unfortunately these people come here and think they can do what they do in their own countries and act like its the wild wild west. BUILD THE WALL!!!!!!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Randal what county are you in? i know its probably someone far away or someone local that has a cousin outa state but ill keep my eye open too plus have a lot of PD buddies and family members.


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> wow so many people getting stuff stolen. They figured theyd steal the truck real quick and get the machine and than ditch the truck probably. unfortunately these people come here and think they can do what they do in their own countries and act like its the wild wild west. BUILD THE WALL!!!!!!


Amen, BUILD THE WALL!


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> Randal what county are you in? i know its probably someone far away or someone local that has a cousin outa state but ill keep my eye open too plus have a lot of PD buddies and family members.


I'm in Morris county. Mine Hill township. Next town west of Dover.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Not good news, but as the saying goes....u never no how much Insurance u have until u put a claim in ..???
Ck. craigslist, auto body chop shops etc..??


----------



## mkwl

Shame, we got hit a few years ago- all our handheld equipment gone... like $9K loss, insurance covered $2500 :angry:... some people have no respect whatsoever... infuriating!


----------



## mkwl

Randall Ave said:


> Now the weather channel has a snow squall alert with 40-50 wind gusts. I will believe that when I see it.


I was at a pesticide recert class in Randolph this morning, around 10AM it rolled through was a whiteout for around 10 mins and it was gone LOL


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> The one in Kenvil? I hit that place for breakfast now n then.


Yes


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Hey guys, had a truck stollen out of here last night. Red Ford f750, says Sunrise nursery on it. It's a roll off truck. Had a kobota mini excavator in the box. Anyone sees it, call my shop please. 973-361-8911


Wow that sucks.

Are you Sure the guy didn't own any money on the truck or the Kubota and is repoed ?


----------



## J.Ricci

Mr Efficiency said:


> Wow that sucks.
> 
> Are you Sure the guy didn't own any money on the truck or the Kubota and is repoed ?


They can't repo the Kubota using the truck


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Speaking of robberies, back in end of September I had cops on my trail camera posing where I hunt in Kenvil, so when I saw the Picts of them I called and talked to a detective. They said Nortac contractors across from Roxbury recycle center road got hit and they thought who ever stole tools used the tracks. Cops posed on my deer trail camera hoping I would call and see If I saw anything on the camera picts.
Unfortunately I got no picts of anyone.

Randall ave I basically I
bow hunt across from Joe's not far from Rosie's behind SP lake on private property.


----------



## iceyman

mkwl said:


> Shame, we got hit a few years ago- all our handheld equipment gone... like $9K loss, insurance covered $2500 :angry:... some people have no respect whatsoever... infuriating!


Where ya been bud


----------



## mkwl

iceyman said:


> Where ya been bud


Was trolling again for a while because my login wasn't working, got it working and I'm back haha


----------



## Randall Ave

Truck was found in Paterson. Machine still in the body. I'm surprised. Steering column busted. That's all I know at the moment.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Truck was found in Paterson. Machine still in the body. I'm surprised. Steering column busted. That's all I know at the moment.


Wow


----------



## sota

well, I guess that's good, right?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Truck was found in Paterson. Machine still in the body. I'm surprised. Steering column busted. That's all I know at the moment.


That's good they found it and not often I hear that when stuff is stolen.
I gave Bert M. ( you had done work on stuff for him in the past)a heads up about the theft .
He has a tree guy parking same type of trucks at his place.
I don't want to stay exactly where the equipment is being parked because most likely thieves do read the message boards.
Btw
I would be trying to remember if you saw anybody looking at that truck while it was parked at you place.


----------



## Randall Ave

Truck is back at my place. Will need new ignition tumblers. Have to repair the PTO switch. They did steal it for the machine, but the dumb ***** didn't know how to operate the electric over air PTO. They broke the switch and mucked up the wiring. The tow bill was $450.00. The towing company was something like a TV show.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Truck is back at my place. Will need new ignition tumblers. Have to repair the PTO switch. They did steal it for the machine, but the dumb ***** didn't know how to operate the electric over air PTO. They broke the switch and mucked up the wiring. The tow bill was $450.00. The towing company was something like a TV show.
> 
> View attachment 199773


$450, Got robbed twice.


----------



## sota

does insurance cover that? of course though there's a deductible.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> Truck was found in Paterson. Machine still in the body. I'm surprised. Steering column busted. That's all I know at the moment.


Paterson ? You don't say. Lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Well there sure won't be any cold weather or snow for the next 6 days, this loop is of the next 7 showing the 850 temp anomalies. 
Torch till next Thursday to get outside work done.

Enjoy....


----------



## sota

so, should I store my snow tires inflated, or deflated?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Well there sure won't be any cold weather or snow for the next 6 days, this loop is of the next 7 showing the 850 temp anomalies.
> Torch till next Thursday to get outside work done.
> 
> Enjoy....
> 
> View attachment 199797


Q @Michael J. Donovan 
You guys increased the total MB in pictures, videos or GIF's on the sites? 
GIF of temps above I posted is just under 10 mb. 
What's the max mb now, thanks


----------



## Mike_PS

Mr Efficiency said:


> Q @Michael J. Donovan
> You guys increased the total MB in pictures, videos or GIF's on the sites?
> GIF of temps above I posted is just under 10 mb.
> What's the max mb now, thanks


I would need to double check...I know it increased a good bit when we enhanced the features and the images should auto-resize as well

edit - it appears to be closer to 13 MB's now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> so, should I store my snow tires inflated, or deflated?


Funny

Snow possible on day 8.


----------



## Tcp

Anybody need any Paving work done I'm about to break out the equipment in this weather lol


----------



## Mike_C

If anyone is selling, or knows of someone selling a 4 wheel drive cargo van let me know. I had one on order and Mercedes can't get their **** together for months


----------



## iceyman

Winter will be back in about 8-10 days .. enjoy the mild weather before winter kicks our ass


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Winter will be back in about 8-10 days .. enjoy the mild weather before winter kicks our ass


Deja vu all over again


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Winter will be back in about 8-10 days .. enjoy the mild weather before winter kicks our ass


Darn cold yesterday, I got the shop doors open at the moment. I should have gone thru Paterson today, the um, working girls might have had more product on display.


----------



## 512high

iceyman said:


> Winter will be back in about 8-10 days .. enjoy the mild weather before winter kicks our ass


agree, enough of this crap! Maybe we mount up 17-19th time frame........


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Deja vu all over again


10 days away should just be the name of this threat next year


----------



## sota




----------



## V_Scapes

Tcp said:


> Anybody need any Paving work done I'm about to break out the equipment in this weather lol


A buddy of mine has still been busy with the hot rocks.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


>


Cuz we had one dud winter? What about 2 years ago. We never have 2 duds in a row..keep the faith


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> We never have 2 duds in a row.


I wouldn't go that far, but I like the spirit


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Cuz we had one dud winter? What about 2 years ago. We never have 2 duds in a row..keep the faith


This guy with the maloik over here


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> If anyone is selling, or knows of someone selling a 4 wheel drive cargo van let me know. I had one on order and Mercedes can't get their **** together for months


Who were you dealing with? I just got my wife a car at the Paramus location and surprisingly, they were great to deal with


----------



## UniqueTouch

bring on the snow.


----------



## treeguyry

Great day to kill a long list of tree work. Mild weather has me almost completely caught up, by the middle of next week my current list will be done


----------



## iceyman

I wont even post the snowmap for next Saturday from the cmc but lets just say if we get half of what it shows we will all be happy.. well north of monmouth.. we are on the egde but this is the first storm withanother middle of next week


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I wont even post the snowmap for next Saturday from the cmc but lets just say if we get half of what it shows we will all be happy.. well north of monmouth.. we are on the egde but this is the first storm withanother middle of next week


A week away but that's a totally different forecast from what I've seen .


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Who is ready??

You Southern Boys may have to wait till February though.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I tried out this product I bought off amazon for about $45 and it seems to have worked great at removing all the salt.

This plow trick of mine was coated in a lot of salt before washing. I should have taken a picture of what it look like under the wheel wells before but I didn't it was coated with salt.

I sprayed on this salt away product using my pressure washer ( custom made 90° nozzle) then I pressure washed off about 30 min latter.

I see no signs of salt residue anywhere on the truck at all like I do usualy after washing with just water.

I am sold on it.

The salt away product mixes at 500 to 1 so it will last a long time.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> A week away but that's a totally different forecast from what I've seen .


Ok...


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Who is ready??
> 
> You Southern Boys may have to wait till February though.
> 
> View attachment 199829


23-25th for us hopefully


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Who is ready??
> 
> You Southern Boys may have to wait till February though.
> 
> View attachment 199829


This is the map i wouldnt post. Well track this and see where it goes


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> This is the map i wouldnt post. Well track this and see where it goes


Haven't had one like that in a while. Could be interesting. But we will see.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> A week away but that's a totally different forecast from what I've seen .


I mean, eventually he'll probably get one right, maybe


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I mean, eventually he'll probably get one right, maybe


----------



## iceyman

Posting about last storm.. i try not to hype anything.. this looks like a pattern change which is worth talking about and can lead to a period like we had 2 years ago where we snowed and snowed.. its coming


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> This is the map i wouldnt post. Well track this and see where it goes


You might not have posted it but I did. Here's another model 18z GFS, day 6 to 7.

Pattern definitely looks like it will be changing to snowy and cold.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Here's another one of many that some said was a sure shot. We were in the low 50s that day.
Digital snow can be fun to look at, but the only money to be made from it is in clicks. 
It'd be great if next weekend turns out like above; but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This was for today.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Dang no snow until the end of the month or Feb? what about next weekend?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> Dang no snow until the end of the month or Feb? what about next weekend?


12z GFS shows Friday into Saturday it will snow..


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Here's another one of many that some said was a sure shot. We were in the low 50s that day.
> Digital snow can be fun to look at, but the only money to be made from it is in clicks.
> It'd be great if next weekend turns out like above; but I'm not getting my hopes up.


Thats why you cant take 14 day snow maps seriously


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> 12z GFS shows Friday into Saturday it will snow..
> 
> View attachment 199874


This is a front end thump followed by rain then a cold shot.. we need the CAD to hold on and keep us below freezing as long as possible.. ill take 4" than rain in a heart beat


----------



## truckie80

I ordered a new trailer for next season yesterday morning, some snow would be great to offset the price. That said, we were supposed to be going away this weekend, but that looks like it might need to be pushed back...happens every year and usually ends with the storm being mostly a miss in the end


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I ordered a new trailer for next season yesterday morning, some snow would be great to offset the price. That said, we were supposed to be going away this weekend, but that looks like it might need to be pushed back...happens every year and usually ends with the storm being mostly a miss in the end


I'm hoping it's a miss. I have plans to go upstate snowmobiling.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Thats why you cant take 14 day snow maps seriously


That was my point. In my opinion some people are getting too excited too early. 
I view anything past 6hrs with a skeptical eye anymore. I'll be prepared; but won't expect it; can't be let down that way.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> That was my point. In my opinion some people are getting too excited too early.
> I view anything past 6hrs with a skeptical eye anymore. I'll be prepared; but won't expect it; can't be let down that way.


I hear yea.. thats why I didnt post that clown map yesterday.. there is a storm Saturday let's hope the cold air can win out


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Actual result was less than 2" which melted in hours.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I'm hoping it's a miss. I have plans to go upstate snowmobiling.


I'm in the same boat, supposed to be going away Thursday - Tuesday. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mkwl

I’m supposed to be going skiing in VT this weekend so I’m sure it’ll snow


----------



## sota

my big can of POR-15 should be here for use tomorrow, so I'll be able to get the rust cleanup work I've been doing under the jeep buttoned up for this next possible but not likely round.


----------



## djt1029

Starting to believe it'll snow this weekend since everyone's got plans. I had a 3 day weekend planned as well


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Starting to believe it'll snow this weekend since everyone's got plans. I had a 3 day weekend planned as well


Wouldn't be any other way.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I'm hoping it's a miss. I have plans to go upstate snowmobiling.


Upstate gonna get clobbered


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Upstate gonna get clobbered


Good God I hope so, been waiting to ride since April.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow Gusev with a beautiful backhand goal, wish I was at this game!


----------



## Petr51488

Last day of cleanups tomorrow! Then can finally put everything away!


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Wow Gusev with a beautiful backhand goal, wish I was at this game!


The number of sketchy calls that go against the Devils on almost a nightly basis is unreal


----------



## S_Marino87

Was anyone at the Bound Brook job tonight? Every winter we get at least a couple of these in the state now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Euro, GFS and Canadian models for Saturday system.
Going to get real cold after the storm also into next week. So what does fall and doesn't melt will freeze up.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> The number of sketchy calls that go against the Devils on almost a nightly basis is unreal


For sure. Can't complain about the way they've been playing lately. A win against caps and lightening is huge.


----------



## shawn_

Has anyone put a heater into a skid steer cab? I have an open cab that I plexiglass and put a door on, looking for recommendations of a little space heater .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Has anyone put a heater into a skid steer cab? I have an open cab that I plexiglass and put a door on, looking for recommendations of a little space heater .


Ill take a pic of mine when i get back


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Snow Looking more likely. For Saturday into Saturday night.
New euro model.


----------



## sota

that puts me in a 4.2 band. I'd take that.


----------



## UniqueTouch

buddy of mine has https://www.spartanequipment.com/products/cab-heater-electric-12v-30-amp.html , loves it he says. never checked it out in in person myself. But for that kinda money worth a chance I guess


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> that puts me in a 4.2 band. I'd take that.


New Euro control run. 
Most times it is usually high with snow totals.


----------



## UniqueTouch

that would be beautiful


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> New Euro control run.
> Most times it is usually high with snow totals.
> 
> View attachment 199914


Thats out to the 25th


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Thats out to the 25th


You are right, I never looked at the hr stamp on the map. That's what I get for not getting the model print off the site and post what someone sent to me saying it was for this weekend.

Here is the euro control run for Saturday.


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey guys looking for some opinions. Which mini skids do you guys like the best. which make and model. THanks


----------



## mkwl

UniqueTouch said:


> hey guys looking for some opinions. Which mini skids do you guys like the best. which make and model. THanks


What are you doing with it?


----------



## eastendpm

Ditch witch. Hands down, nothing else compares.


----------



## eastendpm




----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Has anyone put a heater into a skid steer cab? I have an open cab that I plexiglass and put a door on, looking for recommendations of a little space heater .


----------



## iceyman

But the machine has good heat from the floor


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> But the machine has good heat from the floor


What brand heater is that? Or do u have a link. And what did you do? Just hard wire it up


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> What brand heater is that? Or do u have a link. And what did you do? Just hard wire it up


Bought the skid with it installed already.. yes its hardwired..

https://www.grainger.com/product/ROADPRO-Vehicle-Direct-Wired-Heater-33NU85


----------



## iceyman

Roadpro seems to have a bunch of different models.


----------



## UniqueTouch

estendpm - wow that thing looks like a beast. I want something that is powerful and that i can use it to tear out shrubs and to prepare ground for pavers. some small hauling of top soil to back yards before sodding. stuff like that.


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> estendpm - wow that thing looks like a beast. I want something that is powerful and that i can use it to tear out shrubs and to prepare ground for pavers. some small hauling of top soil to back yards before sodding. stuff like that.


You will love the ditch witch, my buddy has one for tree work swears by it .


----------



## UniqueTouch

Appreciate it. I cant believe how much money they are. I was thinking bobcat mt 55 or 85 because of price but it seems most are saying ditch witch


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Icey - what is your opinion for this weekend for monmouth county? think we will be able to stack some snow? Would really like to break on my new camera and pay for my new mattress which was the price a decent used truck which is insane


----------



## UniqueTouch

was just looking on the ditch witch site and they are offering 0 percent financing for 24 months.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looking at the specs on them and those in the same class and def ditch witch is very impressive. I love how it has a diesel engine. I guess that is why it is so much more powerful than the other brands.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Bought the skid with it installed already.. yes its hardwired..
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/product/ROADPRO-Vehicle-Direct-Wired-Heater-33NU85


I had one like this in one of my other plow trucks that the defroster didn't work.
It worked good.
I actually need to order one as an emergency defroster

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Def...006111&sprefix=12+volt+vehicle+heater&sr=8-16

Just ordered one, snow is coming.


----------



## shawn_

Mr Efficiency said:


> I had one like this in one of my other plow trucks that the defroster didn't work.
> It worked good.
> I actually need to order one as an emergency defroster
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Def...006111&sprefix=12+volt+vehicle+heater&sr=8-16
> 
> Just ordered one, snow is coming.
> 
> View attachment 199959


It'll be there by 9pm Tomorrow


----------



## sota

I should get back on the idea of figuring out how to circulate coolant with the engine off, so that I can keep the cabin warm when the block heater is running.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey Icey - what is your opinion for this weekend for monmouth county? think we will be able to stack some snow? Would really like to break on my new camera and pay for my new mattress which was the price a decent used truck which is insane


Looking bleak for us.. driscoll cut off.. storm has slowed down and we dont precip with the overnight cold air .. maybe a couple inches but looking more like a nnj storm


----------



## eastendpm

UniqueTouch said:


> Looking at the specs on them and those in the same class and def ditch witch is very impressive. I love how it has a diesel engine. I guess that is why it is so much more powerful than the other brands.


Any of the real deal mini skids will be equipped with a diesel. I bought mine back in March. Honestly don't know how I did the work without it. Use it for everything. My friend has bigger machines JD333 and others and he's now buying a ditch witch after seeing how much use I get out of mine.

I opted for the 1550 because of how capable it is. My train of thought was that it would cost more upfront, however it would save me big time on rental fees because it can do almost everything a full sized skid will do, within reason. Those cryptomeria that we installed with it were 50-60" Root Balls, and it lifted them off of the tractor trailer with relative ease. That pallet of mulch was tagged and 3450lbs and i took it out of the back of my truck with no problems!

The machine has continued to impress me and has more than enough power to tear out shrubs, and prep soil for pavers. It's a true beast. It's only 4" wider when compared to the smaller ditch witch models. Total overal width is 46" which means it still fits on a piece of plywood long ways. If you have work for it I wouldn't hesitate at all. It's basically paid itself off in a year, it's like having an additional 2-3 employees for certain jobs!

I have personally used a MT85 and I can tell you that the 1550 is more than twice the machine. If you do pavers it's the difference of being able to unload an entire pallet or having to break it down by hand!

If you have any additional questions, shoot me a DM i would be more than happy to answer them for ya!


----------



## Mr Efficiency

shawn_ said:


> It'll be there by 9pm Tomorrow


Yup, Amazon prime is very fast.
I have found also buying auto parts from Amazon Prime is cheaper than the auto parts stores and even online auto parts stores and most time will come the next day.


----------



## Mike_C

UniqueTouch said:


> hey guys looking for some opinions. Which mini skids do you guys like the best. which make and model. THanks


Currently have a ditch witch and an older toro, the ditch witch is the better machine, and it's not close


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> hey guys looking for some opinions. Which mini skids do you guys like the best. which make and model. THanks


I purchased a MT85 this year and it is definitely one of my best investments. It definitely replaces a couple of guys. I also like the fact that it fits through 36" gates. Now I do not have to bring my s650 out for the smaller jobs.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yup, Amazon prime is very fast.
> I have found also buying auto parts from Amazon Prime is cheaper than the auto parts stores and even online auto parts stores and most time will come the next day.


The death of brick and mortar is will be here before we know it


----------



## iceyman

Any of you guys put plows or blowers on mini skids?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

They've been dying for some time but stabilized somewhat because of the good economy.

The amazing part is the speed of Amazon's shipping. You order something today you get it tomorrow on in 2 days. The last two packages I've gotten, one came UPS the other one United States Postal Service the next day and placed orders in the afternoon.
Amazon now has two hour grocery deliveries also for free with Amazon prime. I haven't tried that yet

The Prime account is pretty cool also, one act per household, everyone can use it using different credit cards. You just hope everyone orders using their credit card and not yours, so far it's been working out.
I've had so many packages shipped Prime and save so much money.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z gfs, snow over by 7 to 9 pm Saturday eve would be perfect timing.
All night to clean it up.


----------



## shawn_

The snow totals keep falling .... is this gonna break my heart again?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Amazon can deliver so fast because they have warehouses all over the place. At least 3 within 40 miles of my house (that I know of) and a shopping center is going to be torn down about 15 miles from me for yet another one. 

I can get some stuff same day!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

shawn_ said:


> The snow totals keep falling .... is this gonna break my heart again?


Only if you got your hopes up to begin with.
I never did.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> The snow totals keep falling .... is this gonna break my heart again?


This isnt our storm.. maybe a couple front end inches but thats it.. we need the 24-26 period to materialize


----------



## sota

Kevin_NJ said:


> Only if you got your hopes up to begin with.
> I never did.


pretty much why the jeep is still in the air.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thank you east will do. appreciate it very much


----------



## UniqueTouch

Amazon the bomb. I ordered something one night around 645pm and it was there the next day I really couldnt believe it.


----------



## sota

amazon is doing everything they can to crush any and every market.

eta: I want to rail on them for that, but when you just wasted 30 minutes going to/from home depot for a $5 compressor drain valve that they had on the shelf 2 years ago but don't now, but you can order it for in store delivery 7-10 days from now, it really makes it hard to ***** about amazon being evil.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> This isnt our storm.. maybe a couple front end inches but thats it.. we need the 24-26 period to materialize


Well good thing I travel like 40 miles north of us too. Lol. Spread out wide


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Any of you guys put plows or blowers on mini skids?


I've got a plow on the ditchwitch, but it's mainly a backup sidewalk machine so we haven't worked it much in the snow. In limited use, it gets the job done but not ideal


----------



## UniqueTouch

what about a ditch witch sk3000


----------



## UniqueTouch

or the 800 series ditch witch. i already have a cat 246c skid steer for heavier stuff


----------



## V_Scapes

A friend of mine has a blower on his ditch witch and loves it, uses it for tight driveways and blowing back piles.

Saturday not looking great for anyone, might see a couple inches here then rain. Wish it would just slide south.


----------



## eastendpm

UniqueTouch said:


> thank you east will do. appreciate it very much





UniqueTouch said:


> what about a ditch witch sk3000


One major thing to consider is what you currently have in your arsenal in terms of machines. If you have a full sized skid, then a 1050 might be the machine for you. I think an sk3000 is just too big for a "mini skid" it definitely has its place but fitting through gates and into back yards is definitely not it.

The 1550 is a nice middle ground 46" fits through most gates, and the machine has the capability to lift almost anything you see on a daily basis, pallets etc.

It all boils down to what you use the machine for, personally I would rather have the ability to pick up and pallet and move it, and deal with popping a section of fence out if need be but a lot of the gates I have I get my 52" mower through so the 1550 clears with ease. The reason Ditch witch has a 42" track base even on the 800 series is for stability. 36" tracks are nice until your operating on uneven ground with a little weight in the forks. Then you'll be wishing for that extra width.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> This isnt our storm.. maybe a couple front end inches but thats it.. we need the 24-26 period to materialize


You know today's only Tuesday, the event is not going to happen till Saturday, the high pressure that's coming down Thursday into Friday, the placement of that is going to be very important and how fast it moves out. A lot can change with the models between now and Saturday.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> You know today's only Tuesday, the event is not going to happen till Saturday, the high pressure that's coming down Thursday into Friday, the placement of that is going to be very important and how fast it moves out. A lot can change with the models between now and Saturday.


I hear ya.. but us southerners dont fare too well in the type of storms


----------



## UniqueTouch

Def makes sense. I think your right. Plus i can save some major coin. I dont care if the machine is new or not. Actually found one that has 100 hours in the mid west. Basically new


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I hear ya.. but us southerners dont fare too well in the type of storms


Definitely wouldn't be mounting up plows if I were you.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Definitely wouldn't be mounting up plows if I were you.


I will be tmrw to make sure everything works.. -1800 to get mounts, wiring, and installation on new truck


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I just can't see the difference between this winter and last winter. Lots of potential but no real payoff. It's always 10-14 days away, all winter long. I'm talking central/coastal and south. 
As usual when I think no snow I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## shawn_

Kevin_NJ said:


> I just can't see the difference between this winter and last winter. Lots of potential but no real payoff. It's always 10-14 days away, all winter long. I'm talking central/coastal and south.
> As usual when I think no snow I hope I'm proven wrong.


The pattern is dam near identical honestly .


----------



## UniqueTouch

I agree with ya my man. Hopefully something will change. I need to pick up more seasonals next year to justify the insurance and mine is peanuts compared to what most of ya big time guys pay. Don’t know how ya do it. I assume with seasonals?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey- where ya getting it done. I have the same truck had it setup for fleet flex $1600 at Trius in Farmingdale. NJ , only issue is prob a couple week wait at this time of the year and I know that’s hard to wait for. I’d pay the extra couple hundred too if your getting it done right away


----------



## UniqueTouch

Also had about 6 vehicles plow mount and wiring done there so maybe he did us a favor not sure.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Discussion from NWS Mt. Holly is below, *bolded and underlined text* is from me. We want the system to move in faster while we have colder air; it has been slowing down. BUT the players all not all over land yet, so there is still, technically, as always, time for changes.

For Saturday and Sunday...An amplifying upper-level trough in the
Plains tracks eastward through the weekend. This will drive
strengthening low pressure into and across the eastern Great Lakes
during Saturday then it emerges off the New England coast Sunday
morning. While some timing differences still exist among the
guidance, *a slower trend has continued*. Given the strengthening warm
air advection downstream, which will be aimed up and over strong
arctic high pressure, still points to a potentially robust
overrunning event for our area. The details of course still need to
be worked out, however a period of snow is expected with even a
front-end burst of snow still on the table across much of the area.
*The slower arrival though may result in more warming especially
across the southern areas, therefore shortening the duration of*
*snow. *Overall, at least parts of our region will eventually need
some winter weather headlines (a mention remains in the Hazardous
Weather Outlook).

Entire discussion from Mt. Holly: https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## UniqueTouch

So if I am reading that correctly. We want it to speed up not slow down? Unfortunately I am a ******* when it comes to trying to understand that stuff. lololol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yes, we need the precipitation field of the system to get here faster, before we lose the colder air. Over the last few days it appears to be slowing down.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Icey- where ya getting it done. I have the same truck had it setup for fleet flex $1600 at Trius in Farmingdale. NJ , only issue is prob a couple week wait at this time of the year and I know that's hard to wait for. I'd pay the extra couple hundred too if your getting it done right away


Pantano in manalapan.. it got finished yesterday


----------



## iceyman

Euro


----------



## shawn_

I will take anything that sticks to the surface . 1” is better then no “


----------



## Mr Efficiency

06z euro 
Furthest time frame


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z nam 12k at hr 84


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS for Western Monmouth County. I'm no expert, but it looks too warm to me.


----------



## J.Ricci

By noon on Sunday we should have an accurate forecast.....


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

18z NAM 
It may be warm today but Thursday night into Friday into Saturday morning is going to be very cold, ground is going to be very cold so whatever Falls is not going to melt much before the flash freeze comes in afterwards on Sunday


----------



## UniqueTouch

Mr.E, what county are you in?


----------



## Petr51488

What invoicing software do you guys use? My 12 year old software crapped out on me. I want the most basic one possible. Something that calculates the totals and tax at the end of the quarter / year and something quick to input.


----------



## snowpushers

Quick Books. $300.00 and your good to go.


----------



## truckie80

I just use quickbooks


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> Mr.E, what county are you in?


Morris county, I updated my profile to show that now.


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys only pay $300 for quick books once or monthly payment? I haven’t been successful finding where I can just buy the program only sign up which bills me monthly


----------



## sota

https://quickbooks.intuit.com/desktop/

They bury it, as they want you on the recurring costs model.
It's one of the reasons I have a hate/love relationship with them, and I'm still on their 2010 premier product; if it ain't broke I ain't "fixing" it.


----------



## sota

finished up a major round of rust mitigation under the jeep last night.
wiped everything down, then hit it with 2 coats of POR-15 with the spray gun.
couple of notes:
whatever you think as PPE will work, it won't.
POR-15 stains, easily, and readily.
cheap HF purple HVLP guns work nicely for this, and at $10 I don't care if it doesn't work again.
I got so contorted up under the jeep yesterday, I was in some really good pain last night.
if you think your rig is high enough off the ground, it's not. get it higher.


----------



## Mr. Jon

Quickbooks online $12/month. I like it better than the regular program. You can send invoices via email and the customer can pay online or by credit card.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

A snowstorm in early December I had an issue with my Western Pro plus plow timing out, basically the controller would shut off and also the plow was sluggish, been sluggish since previous season.


Well the wires connecting to the solenoid were corroded, blackened copper including the smaller wires.

I cut off about one inch from each piece of wire to get into fresh copper, put new connectors on, reconnected and everything is working just fine since.


----------



## iceyman

24th-26th.. all im gona say


----------



## Klaibs27

Mother nature just keeps kicking the can further down the road. Even the 24th-26th looks to be coming in while fighting warm air.


----------



## iceyman

Nws for sat


----------



## iceyman

Klaibs27 said:


> Mother nature just keeps kicking the can further down the road. Even the 24th-26th looks to be coming in while fighting warm air.


Dont worry about particulars 9 days out.. we just want the storm to stay onthe models and figure out details next week


----------



## 512high

iceyman said:


> 24th-26th.. all im gona say


good call! If we cant lock something big by say February 5th, i say a RAT winter


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> 24th-26th.. all im gona say


Sure


----------



## AG09

iceyman said:


> 24th-26th.. all im gona say


Ill believe it when I see it...


----------



## sota

I'm seriously regretting spending the money on the snow tires I bought.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> snow tires KICKED ASS!
> now I just need a DTT in the rear and I'd practically never need 4WD on storms like this.





sota said:


> Granted, this is 1 of 1 right now for experience, but...
> Just to give an idea of how well these Cooper's worked, this one driveway I do is a total bastard; couple hundred feet long, super steep, barely wide enough for my jeep and 7'4" wide plow, twisty, curvy, off camber, ditch on the outside, just a total nightmare.
> In the past, it's a near 30 minute job to clear this damn thing, as you can't get up it to push down, so you have to up/out/back the thing a dozen times. I've gotten stuck and nearly wrecked several times there. I hate it.
> Last night, did the thing in 10 minutes. Pushed up and in, cleared the parking pad, pushed down, shovel guy did his thing, and left.
> No idea how much the studs helped or hurt last night, but we had some pretty icy spots from vehicles running over snow and rain/melt/freezing happening.





sota said:


> I'm seriously regretting spending the money on the snow tires I bought.


----------



## UniqueTouch

we're beat this year again unfortunately. We'll be freezing our hineys off in march though and april instead of winter blowing its load during jan and Feb like its suppose to. Just my 3 cents. haha


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> 24th-26th.. all im gona say


I'm starting to think these forecasts are just counting 9 days ahead on a calendar and posting the date


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I'm starting to think these forecasts are just counting 9 days ahead on a calendar and posting the date


Honestly this time period has been on long range models for awhile.. obviously nothing is guaranteed but i like the tracking part of the storms ..


----------



## shawn_

Does anyone on here pay for weather works?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> I'm seriously regretting spending the money on the snow tires I bought.


What kind did you get?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone on here pay for weather works?


We get 3 counties


----------



## treeguyry

iceyman said:


> Honestly this time period has been on long range models for awhile.. obviously nothing is guaranteed but i like the tracking part of the storms ..


The 10 day out period seems to look solid every day for the last 2 years lol


----------



## sota

@Kevin_NJ 
Yea I know. But if I'd known this year was going to be such a bust, I'd have held off until next year.


----------



## sota

Mr Efficiency said:


> What kind did you get?


Cooper Discover M+S studded.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> @Kevin_NJ
> Yea I know. But if I'd known this year was going to be such a bust, I'd have held off until next year.


I hear ya. I might've kept my 3-4/32nd tread tires too.
At least you got to use them for what you bought them for.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mr Efficiency said:


> Euro, GFS and Canadian models for Saturday system.
> Going to get real cold after the storm also into next week. So what does fall and doesn't melt will freeze up.
> 
> View attachment 199904
> 
> 
> View attachment 199905
> 
> 
> View attachment 199906
> 
> 
> View attachment 199907


↑↑↑↑↑Then↑↑↑↑↑

↓↓↓↓↓Now↓↓↓↓↓


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> ↑↑↑↑↑Then↑↑↑↑↑
> 
> ↓↓↓↓↓Now↓↓↓↓↓


To be fair that was a euro snow map and ur pic is the nws forecast they just put out .. thats why i hate fantasy snow maps.. you need to use data from all the models and make a forecast not based solely on models. I never liked this storm on from the beginning.. weve seen these snow to rain events changeover faster than modeled almost every time(esp for monmouth) meteorology over modelology


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea icey said last week don’t put the plows on when I asked


----------



## LAB INC

It sure got nice and cold out fast, temps dropped fast today.


----------



## S_Marino87

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea icey said last week don't put the plows on when I asked


You guys want some alone time? lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Speaking of getting screwed, am I the only one who the Astro's might have completely ruined baseball for?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> Cooper Discover M+S studded.


If you're only going to snow plow for one year, buying studded snow tires it's probably not your best move financially.
I bought a set of studded snow tires this year and I'm going to have them for the next four winters.

It only cost me an extra $100 to have them studded and $800 for the set installed, 265 75 R16's


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Kevin_NJ said:


> ↑↑↑↑↑Then↑↑↑↑↑
> 
> ↓↓↓↓↓Now↓↓↓↓↓


Weather model snowfall maps are just that, weather model snow fall maps, they not forecast etched in stone, they are there as tools and what could happen and what the models are thinking could happen. Each run they can change and sometimes they can change dramatically especially the further out.

So when I post model snowfall maps, enjoy them, look at them, study them see what the models are thinking and what they're doing.

Don't hug them and don't eat the snow eye candy too early because you could be disappointed in the long run.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

On my GMC pickup truck today I had to install a new ground wire that goes from the firewall to the back of the engine head. 
It's like a rope type material copper in rotted out and broke off.
What a pain in the butt to get that bolt off behind the engine block. 
I had to lay across the top of the engine and reach down in the back there and use an open-ended wrench, 15 mm. Unfortunately I don't have a ratchet wrench, a ratchet with socket would not fit because of the heat shield between the engine and the firewall. 

Glad I hot that done.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> To be fair that was a euro snow map and ur pic is the nws forecast they just put out .. thats why i hate fantasy snow maps.. you need to use data from all the models and make a forecast not based solely on models. I never liked this storm on from the beginning.. weve seen these snow to rain events changeover faster than modeled almost every time(esp for monmouth) meteorology over modelology





Mr Efficiency said:


> Weather model snowfall maps are just that, weather model snow fall maps, they not forecast etched in stone, they are there as tools and what could happen and what the models are thinking could happen. Each run they can change and sometimes they can change dramatically especially the further out.
> 
> So when I post model snowfall maps, enjoy them, look at them, study them see what the models are thinking and what they're doing.
> 
> Don't hug them and don't eat the snow eye candy too early because you could be disappointed in the long run.


I understand all of that. I think too many people (not you two) put too much faith in them and mentally start cashing checks when they see them. The snow 10-days away deal has just gotten very old for me.

Edit to add: Just to be clear I'm not trying to attack or belittle anyone either.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mr Efficiency said:


> On my GMC pickup truck today I had to install a new ground wire that goes from the firewall to the back of the engine head.
> It's like a rope type material copper in rotted out and broke off.
> What a pain in the butt to get that bolt off behind the engine block.
> I had to lay across the top of the engine and reach down in the back there and use an open-ended wrench, 15 mm. Unfortunately I don't have a ratchet wrench, a ratchet with socket would not fit because of the heat shield between the engine and the firewall.
> 
> Glad I hot that done.


Did you have problems when it broke? I've noticed mine is turning green; doesn't look like fun to get at for sure.


----------



## UniqueTouch

im guilty for that as well. I listen to the weather reports and start spending the money before it comes and than it never comes lol


----------



## rizzoa13

Mr Efficiency said:


> On my GMC pickup truck today I had to install a new ground wire that goes from the firewall to the back of the engine head.
> It's like a rope type material copper in rotted out and broke off.
> What a pain in the butt to get that bolt off behind the engine block.
> I had to lay across the top of the engine and reach down in the back there and use an open-ended wrench, 15 mm. Unfortunately I don't have a ratchet wrench, a ratchet with socket would not fit because of the heat shield between the engine and the firewall.
> 
> Glad I hot that done.


I get new ground straps made out of heavy gauge insulated wire and have them crimp on the correct ends. This fixed an issue on one of my big trucks of it not starting in the cold. The braided wire looked like crap but replacing it she started right up.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Speaking of getting screwed, am I the only one who the Astro's might have completely ruined baseball for?


Not the only one for sure. If it's deeper than just Houston, the leagues toast. It's more depressing than digital snow


----------



## Kevin_NJ

It sure is cold out there this morning. 
If only we could get the cold and precip to work together, if only.


----------



## sota

Mr Efficiency said:


> If you're only going to snow plow for one year, buying studded snow tires it's probably not your best move financially.
> I bought a set of studded snow tires this year and I'm going to have them for the next four winters.
> 
> It only cost me an extra $100 to have them studded and $800 for the set installed, 265 75 R16's


I plan to have them for a very long time. Just I wound up having to push to get them, and get the wheels finished being refurbished, thinking I was going to need them this year. I honestly could have plowed the one and only storm we've had this year without them, and done the whole purchase for good chunk less effort and funds.
I'm just grumpy because it's been a crappy season.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> It sure got nice and cold out fast, temps dropped fast today.





Kevin_NJ said:


> I understand all of that. I think too many people (not you two) put too much faith in them and mentally start cashing checks when they see them. The snow 10-days away deal has just gotten very old for me.
> 
> Edit to add: Just to be clear I'm not trying to attack or belittle anyone either.


All good man. And i agree with you. The internet loves colors on maps and take each one as gospel


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> It sure is cold out there this morning.
> If only we could get the cold and precip to work together, if only.


Thats the only thing that might save us tmrw is how freaking cold it will be in the am.. lets hope it comes in fast


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> I plan to have them for a very long time. Just I wound up having to push to get them, and get the wheels finished being refurbished, thinking I was going to need them this year. I honestly could have plowed the one and only storm we've had this year without them, and done the whole purchase for good chunk less effort and funds.
> I'm just grumpy because it's been a crappy season.


It's only mid-January you've got 2 months to go.
We get one snow storm with slime underneath you'll be happy you got those studded tires. The ground isn't very cold this year so most storms we get are going to have slime underneath.

I got to try mine out the last two smaller storms and they are the best thing I put on my truck. I was flying up and down the nose bleeds with ice on the ground under the snow and didn't slip at all

I'm wondering why I didn't do it years ago, just stupidity and cheapness I guess.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Kevin_NJ said:


> Did you have problems when it broke? I've noticed mine is turning green; doesn't look like fun to get at for sure.


The fan motor wire burnout after it broke, It was only 25 bucks on Amazon, ac delco one but getting that bolt off behind them block was a b****. Glad it wasn't too cold yesterday in the morning, if it was today I wouldn't want to do it in the cold.
It's there for a reason, as long as it's still connected it's working, mine broke off


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z euro maps


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> The fan motor wire burnout after it broke, It was only 25 bucks on Amazon, ac delco one but getting that bolt off behind them block was a b****. Glad it wasn't too cold yesterday in the morning, if it was today I wouldn't want to do it in the cold.
> It's there for a reason, as long as it's still connected it's working, mine broke off


If it was the body to engine ground strap, you didn't have to put it to the rear of the block. Any clean area of the engine would be fine. Check your ground straps from the frame to the body, you will probably find those in sad shape also. Remember you can never have to many grounds.


----------



## sota

I'm all mounted up and ready to go. Let's hope it wasn't a waste of time.

eta: on a good note, I got a bunch of the undercarriage cleaned and double coated with POR-15.
Didn't get a chance to spray inside the frame rails yet, but I'll do that soon.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> If it was the body to engine ground strap, you didn't have to put it to the rear of the block. Any clean area of the engine would be fine. Check your ground straps from the frame to the body, you will probably find those in sad shape also. Remember you can never have to many grounds.


I did look for another spot on the engine but the hole was just too big on the ground strap connector to fit any close enough available bolts on the engine. I was forced to use the same bolt hole.

I did check the other ground cable and it's still in pretty good condition it has gotten coded with anti-corrosion spray over the years


----------



## Mike_C

Ran and fueled up everything today. Saw the NWS upped their totals a bit, which is pretty funny because they do that the day before the storm every single time, and their initial guess is more accurate every time. This whole thing is so predictable now, the only thing we're missing is governor free stuff didn't declare a state of emergency


----------



## sota

Just as long as it doesn't mess with my car testing tomorrow.
Looking for a "commuter" car for the wife, and I think I've found a choice for her that's pure electric. Just now need her to test drive it and give her opinion.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Ran and fueled up everything today. Saw the NWS upped their totals a bit, which is pretty funny because they do that the day before the storm every single time, and their initial guess is more accurate every time. This whole thing is so predictable now, the only thing we're missing is governor free stuff didn't declare a state of emergency


Looks like everyone is upping totals. I'm fine with 1-3.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS Mt. Holly ticked totals up a hair. From their briefings. 0500 this morning top, 1700 bottom.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> NWS Mt. Holly ticked totals up a hair. From their briefings. 0500 this morning top, 1700 bottom.
> 
> View attachment 200101
> 
> 
> View attachment 200102
> View attachment 200101
> View attachment 200102


Who the hell knows at this point. Channel 7 is showing a changeover to rain for the entire state around 10pm.


----------



## UniqueTouch

its just crazy how cold it can be and as soon as some moisture rolls in it gets warm


----------



## UniqueTouch

Here in monmouth county the county was out putting brine down.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Ran and fueled up everything today. Saw the NWS upped their totals a bit, which is pretty funny because they do that the day before the storm every single time, and their initial guess is more accurate every time. This whole thing is so predictable now, the only thing we're missing is governor free stuff didn't declare a state of emergency


Literally every storm now they do the same thing now. All about the clicks


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Literally every storm now they do the same thing now. All about the clicks


Clicks? Is the NWS a Insta model I don't know about?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Clicks? Is the NWS a Insta model I don't know about?


Not specifically talking about them, literally every app/forecast I've seen with the exception of maybe two tops upped totals for my area today, like they've done the day before every storm we've had for the last few years. The 2 day out forecast verifies fairly often for my area, the 1 day out is overblown 75% of the time


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Not specifically talking about them, literally every app/forecast I've seen with the exception of maybe two tops upped totals for my area today, like they've done the day before every storm we've had for the last few years. The 2 day out forecast verifies fairly often for my area, the 1 day out is overblown 75% of the time


I'm just kidding man. I should be upstate on my new sled right now but I'm on my couch drinking beer wait for a bull**** snow storm.


----------



## iceyman

Didnt get any trucks ready or the skid.. hopefully im forced to do it tmrw


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Didnt get any trucks ready or the skid.. hopefully im forced to do it tmrw


Gonna be pushing total slush up here. Can't remember the last time we had a nice powder storm without mixing.


----------



## Mike_C

Kids are off school Monday, hoping I can at least salvage getting out of here Sunday morning but my weekends shot too.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Kids are off school Monday, hoping I can at least salvage getting out of here Sunday morning but my weekends shot too.


Same, saw something about next weekend being mostly rain and hoping that holds true.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Who the hell knows at this point. Channel 7 is showing a changeover to rain for the entire state around 10pm.


That's funny 10 p.m. most precipitation is going to be over by 8


----------



## Mr Efficiency

0z NAM 3km.

Totals went up.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Gonna be pushing total slush up here. Can't remember the last time we had a nice powder storm without mixing.


Slush in N NJ? You will have that wrong.


----------



## shawn_

I think it’s going to do good tomorrow , cold temps seem like they hang around for a while .... we’ll see I just put everything on the trucks now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

0z gfs.
More south.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Gonna be pushing total slush up here. Can't remember the last time we had a nice powder storm without mixing.


Gona be sticking on first flake with how cold it is right now.. u should get 3-4 powderyish inches lol


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I think it's going to do good tomorrow , cold temps seem like they hang around for a while .... we'll see I just put everything on the trucks now


My 2018 dodge with 45k miles need a new tranny.. been at dealer for 2 weeks .. they fixed it then broke it again on test drive.. tranny ordered today.. unreal.. at least its warranty work


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> My 2018 dodge with 45k miles need a new tranny.. been at dealer for 2 weeks .. they fixed it then broke it again on test drive.. tranny ordered today.. unreal.. at least its warranty work


The one reason I don't like dodge is because of the nightmares I've heard of with the transmissions .

never owned one but they are nice trucks. Hopefully you are goood with it down. I don't have an extra truck for this truck or I'd send it your way.


----------



## UniqueTouch

damn already the trans went?


----------



## Randall Ave

Nobody on the roads yet, all the crazy moms are waiting for the snow to start to go shopping.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> The one reason I don't like dodge is because of the nightmares I've heard of with the transmissions .
> 
> never owned one but they are nice trucks. Hopefully you are goood with it down. I don't have an extra truck for this truck or I'd send it your way.


My old truckhad 157k on it and tranny was fine.. bad luck with this onei guess


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> My old truckhad 157k on it and tranny was fine.. bad luck with this onei guess


That's good then hopefully they get it fixed right & you get your truck back . Having a truck down because of incompetent mechanics is the worst thing ever


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Nobody on the roads yet, all the crazy moms are waiting for the snow to start to go shopping.


LOL..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> My 2018 dodge with 45k miles need a new tranny.. been at dealer for 2 weeks .. they fixed it then broke it again on test drive.. tranny ordered today.. unreal.. at least its warranty work


That sucks.

Did you piss off the plow gods, one truck burned up and another the trans went again.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NAM runs are finally showing the sleet that I have been thinking would be coming with this type of system.

Sleet will need to be plowed if the model is right.


----------



## snowpushers

I own four Dodges, three 2003's,one 2006, all with the Cummins engine. Two 03's are automatics (the third 03' six speed manual, along w/06'). Never had any work done to the automatics (350,000 combined miles). All trucks pull lawn/ landscape equipment trailers - spring through mid December. All have Boss plows hooked up for snow. I think what happens is when people start "Turing up the Cummins engine" is when you start to have problems w/ the transmission.


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> My 2018 dodge with 45k miles need a new tranny.. been at dealer for 2 weeks .. they fixed it then broke it again on test drive.. tranny ordered today.. unreal.. at least its warranty work


Seems like there was a bad batch in 2018, my buddy had the same issue, on his 3rd transmission in a 2 year old truck


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Slush in N NJ? You will have that wrong.


After we get sleet and rain ? It'll be slush.


----------



## shawn_

snowpushers said:


> I own four Dodges, three 2003's,one 2006, all with the Cummins engine. Two 03's are automatics (the third 03' six speed manual, along w/06'). Never had any work done to the automatics (350,000 combined miles). All trucks pull lawn/ landscape equipment trailers - spring through mid December. All have Boss plows hooked up for snow. I think what happens is when people start "Turing up the Cummins engine" is when you start to have problems w/ the transmission.


That could be the case! But let's face it who has diesels and don't turn them up! Lol


----------



## V_Scapes

snowpushers said:


> I own four Dodges, three 2003's,one 2006, all with the Cummins engine. Two 03's are automatics (the third 03' six speed manual, along w/06'). Never had any work done to the automatics (350,000 combined miles). All trucks pull lawn/ landscape equipment trailers - spring through mid December. All have Boss plows hooked up for snow. I think what happens is when people start "Turing up the Cummins engine" is when you start to have problems w/ the transmission.


Newer Rams with a Cummins or the 6.4 Hemi have an Aisin transmission, comparable to Allison.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Newer Rams with a Cummins or the 6.4 Hemi have an Aisin transmission, comparable to Allison.


It's funny because i have people argue with me and tell me they have the Allison in them. Then when you explain it's the Aisin they shut up. But my favorite is dodge owners calling their engines a Cummings.


----------



## UniqueTouch

My 6.7 cummins no tune and my 7.3 powerstroke no tune. Still powerful. I was always afraid to screw with it. I hear all different things about if you put the tune in it actually helps communicate with the transmission for smoother shifts. Thats really the only reason i ever was thinking about it. Don't know if that is true or not?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Am i reading those maps wrong? I dont see anything on there for MC


----------



## snowpushers

Actually you can get a 68RFE or Aisin transmission in a 2500 Cummins equipped Ram. The Aisin only in the 3500,4500,5500.


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Am i reading those maps wrong? I dont see anything on there for MC


We're probably looking at a salt run at best down here. Pretreated now just hope we can get another application down once this thing clears out. If it even clears in


----------



## UniqueTouch

yea i just made a Duncan doughnut coffee run 2/4 of the day. Guys over here with the bigger lots which I envy lol. Don't know how they find the property managers or owners of these properties most of the time I do way better work. but besides that. They went crazy with the salt which Im assuming they have a lot stock piled from not using much this year plus I assume it cost them a lot less when they can go real heavy with the salt and beat the snow that way than to send out trucks for a couple hours to plow just a couple inch.


----------



## UniqueTouch

just started snowing crazy here


----------



## sota

Bridgewater by blaze Pizza is getting hammered right now.


----------



## iceyman

Told u guys i never liked this storm lol


----------



## shawn_

Oceanport right now


----------



## sota

Already seen one accident today. Somebody rear-ended a county plow truck.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> After we get sleet and rain ? It'll be slush.


You mean freezing rain you keep thinking it's going to go to rain it's not going to go to rain, not in North Jersey.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Just about one inch here in Morris County Roxbury, temperature is 17 degrees with 64% RH

Everything that was treated is covered


----------



## snowpushers

About 1/2" here so far, just finished first salt run. Definitely slippery!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Just about one inch here in Morris County Roxbury, temperature is 17 degrees with 64% RH
> 
> Everything that was treated is covered
> 
> View attachment 200127


Sure is, just took the CFO to Rose's for lunch.


----------



## Petr51488

Here comes the hole in the radar


----------



## LAB INC

About one inch or so hear in 07924, salt run so far. Snow has stopped.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> About one inch or so hear in 07924, salt run so far. Snow has stopped.


We are in a hole, should start up again in a bit.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> We are in a hole, should start up again in a bit.


Just started hear, light snow.


----------



## Dondo

We got a little over an inch in Butler. Enough to make the dog gray.. stopped about 30 minutes ago but should start again soon


----------



## djt1029

Mr Efficiency said:


> You mean freezing rain you keep thinking it's going to go to rain it's not going to go to rain, not in North Jersey.


Radar really looks like we go to rain here in eastern Bergen at the tail end of the storm. In a dry slot now, got about a half inch down so far


----------



## iceyman

Round 2 now.. hopefully we cash a couple inches here


----------



## UniqueTouch

just got home and took a shower. Ready for a nap. havent slept in months.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Shawn, love the interior in that year truck you have. Dash is sweet.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Oceanport right now
> 
> View attachment 200123


Whats on top of plow on each end?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Icey - what the Dilly O with the snow. Anything gonna happen. Would like to take a nap


----------



## UniqueTouch

thats what i was wondering too cant be wings bc of where they are right?


----------



## J.Ricci

Got a coating(ish) now it's snowing again but it doesn't look like we have many hours left down here before rain moves in


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> thats what i was wondering too cant be wings bc of where they are right?


Looks like a wideout to me


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Got a coating(ish) now it's snowing again but it doesn't look like we have many hours left down here before rain moves in


Yea i know now why i never liked this event.. just cant buy 2" here


----------



## sota

we're at an inch here on the south face of 78.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like the back edge of precip is coming into eastern PA.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Crash took my daily truck out to check sites and they have more snow than they did before I started


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ocean township Monmouth county about 3/4 inch


----------



## djt1029

Just a hair over 1.5" so far, seems to be slowing down. Drive lanes are all clear, going back out once it shuts off


----------



## UniqueTouch

ICEY- Ya think were gonna get 2 inches here in MC? how long is this supposed to go on. I was surprised when i was just out. More than before, My residential's I didnt even bother but now with before and now im thinking they may have two inches on. I love when it snows at night this way i can sneak in places without people running out stopping me lol. Even with the 7.3 Powerstroke i go stealth mode......lolol


----------



## UniqueTouch

Just had some sleep a few ago here in Ocean township at the house. When they say rain is it going to be rain where it melts everything or just like these little snow flakes but no frozen? Debating on if I should go out again.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Here's about 530pm, Tinton Falls


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Wow, snow is so light fluffy and even the sleet is light, over 2" here, temp 22°
This would have been a perfect storm for me to have the plow wings which I did not find a pair of used ones to buy. I should have just bought the new ones for $700+


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Whats on top of plow on each end?


The plow is a western wideout XL flared out wings


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Shawn, love the interior in that year truck you have. Dash is sweet.


Thanks it's an 08 king ranch .


----------



## shawn_

Sleet and rain coming down now in Newark, rain in oceanport area my guys are saying


----------



## Mike_C

2-3" for the most part here, 4" in some areas. Light powder which is nice for a change


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Got some more practice hooking up the plow today...less then an inch in freehold


----------



## truckie80

Seems to be about done here, still falling (barely) but not really sticking


----------



## J.Ricci

Salt runs better than nothing, I’ll take one of these a week


----------



## HeatMiser

About 2" here


----------



## shawn_

A push and salt at most sites which is nice


----------



## sota

I'm about to go out. Why I don't know, but the guy who pays says "go", so I go.


----------



## UniqueTouch

shawn_ said:


> A push and salt at most sites which is nice
> 
> View attachment 200137


Love that model ford , its my favorite. Plus your working in comfort. Atleaast made a little money right? Its especially nice when your can do it in rear wheel drive.


----------



## UniqueTouch

At 3 of my cheap commercial accounts I just made sure I piled everything in one spot so they dont feel as bad about writing that check lol


----------



## Petr51488

2” here. Nice and easy. Stress free being it stopped at the perfect time


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> 2" here. Nice and easy. Stress free being it stopped at the perfect time


Stress free is not the word- I covered from exit 105 on the pkway to exit 145 on the parkway all by myself . Don't ask me how 15 stops .... granted nothing bigger then 4.5 acres lol (still)


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn I don’t know how ya do it


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn I don't know how ya do it


Determination....


----------



## sota

i don't even know what you did


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Stress free is not the word- I covered from exit 105 on the pkway to exit 145 on the parkway all by myself . Don't ask me how 15 stops .... granted nothing bigger then 4.5 acres lol (still)


Lol why??? I'm pissed when my I have to travel more than 3 minutes from one house to the next


----------



## Dondo

Got through everything twice. Nice easy push everywhere. I unfortunately blew a brake line half way through my second pass but I had enough brake fluid to keep going after a duct tape wrap...


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> Lol why??? I'm pissed when my I have to travel more than 3 minutes from one house to the next


Money LOL


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Lol why??? I'm pissed when my I have to travel more than 3 minutes from one house to the next


Same reason we cover parts of 3 states $$$


----------



## S_Marino87

Got 4 1/2 hours in, not bad especially by this winter’s standards


----------



## V_Scapes

7 hours and done here. Temps warming nicely.


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Determination....


Starting to think you have the right idea, would be nice to get a push in sometimes when a we don't have enough down here


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Starting to think you have the right idea, would be nice to get a push in sometimes when a we don't have enough down here


Salt runs are straight money in the bank though,leave the plows home.


----------



## djt1029

Routes are all done, time to get some sleep


----------



## HarryTHook

I got an education yesterday. I am not loading a salter this year, contracted for pushing only. It started snowing like all hell here, so I jumped in the truck to head out. No weight in back of truck is not good, had to stop at a buddies shop and load a bunch of scrap rotors in the bed. At $7.50 per 100 pounds, at least I made some money when I hit the scrap yard.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Great night, took me 8 hours to do all my accounts, out on road for 8.5 hours.

I did 24 driveways in 1 hour 15 min in one neighborhood I do.
Did 14 nose bleed ones in one hour.
I was flying.

I Had to of broke a Guinness book of world record for speed plowing.

Them new type of studed tires I have are Awsone.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Shafted again.
Had maybe an inch of snow in the first round, half of that melted in between the bands. Second band had maybe 1/4" snow before it switched to rain and washed away what was left.


----------



## UniqueTouch

alright my peoples i need some help and if anyone would know one of you guys would. You guys are like a book of knowledge which i love...


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have a 99 f250 7.3L that I drive mainly for plowing. Yesterday the over drive light came on. Felt sluggish. Never had it happen before. I purchased the truck 2 years ago from someone and never had the trans filter changed or anything. Have any of you ever had this problem? I hear these fords are known for that happening. Been looking a little bit online and looks like a lot of people had success with changing the variable speed sensor which I will do today hopefully once the black top dries off ill go lay under the truck and do it. Really not interested in having the trans replaced or rebuilt.


----------



## Randall Ave

My phone just showed, light snow for the next 120 minutes. This season is just a tease.


----------



## HarryTHook

UniqueTouch said:


> I have a 99 f250 7.3L that I drive mainly for plowing. Yesterday the over drive light came on. Felt sluggish. Never had it happen before. I purchased the truck 2 years ago from someone and never had the trans filter changed or anything. Have any of you ever had this problem? I hear these fords are known for that happening. Been looking a little bit online and looks like a lot of people had success with changing the variable speed sensor which I will do today hopefully once the black top dries off ill go lay under the truck and do it. Really not interested in having the trans replaced or rebuilt.


The VSS is a good place to start. You might want to pull codes, see what the computer is saying. I have had everything from broken/corroded wires to a faulty secondary alternator cause problems. Is the OD light just lit or flashing?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Salt runs are straight money in the bank though,leave the plows home.


I'm with you, just frustrating to have so much other equipment sit


----------



## gman2310

I really hope we get one good storm to plow this season in the shore area. Only 3 salt events so far is not paying for insurance.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> The plow is a western wideout XL flared out wings


Pimp


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looked down and noticed it was on. After i stopped home and took a shower and ate before going back out the light was off and didnt have a problem again with it. But from the day I bought the truck i felt like there was an issue shifting and just didnt feel like its the transmission itself


----------



## UniqueTouch

When I got done washing my vehicles I looked under the truck and noticed a sensor on the top of the rear end. Is that the one? Hopefully its corroded or something. Waiting for the ground to dry since i already showered. For 30 bucks worth pulling it and replacing it for me just wanna make sure Im doing the right one. Also does anyone know if there are any sensors on the transmission itself that I could try replacing. Does any recommend a scanner tool and if so how much ball park is it? need to get one for that truck. I dont have one for that old of a vehicle


----------



## Randall Ave

Replace the speed sensor in the carrier. Was the light on or flashing, and when you are plowing take it out of OD.


----------



## shawn_

On my 7.3 anytime the OD came on / flashed it was a trans code. You should plug a computer in and look at the recent codes . 7.3 notorious for the trans ....


----------



## eastendpm

Was out from 7:00PM-1:00AM. Got about 2-3" here in Northern Bergan County. At least I didn't fly home from Puerto Rico for nothing


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Pimp


Pimps have money..... I'm a playa.... broke lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

im thinking it is the torque converter.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ima have to bring it down south jersey to that trans place someone on here recommended that they heard good things about.


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> im thinking it is the torque converter.


When you get the trans fixed get a upgraded TC.


----------



## UniqueTouch

ya did you guys go triple disk?


----------



## sota

eastendpm said:


> Was out from 7:00PM-1:00AM. Got about 2-3" here in Northern Bergan County. At least I didn't fly home from Puerto Rico for nothing


I would think avoiding all the earthquakes would have been good enough reason.


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> Ima have to bring it down south jersey to that trans place someone on here recommended that they heard good things about.


TAB


----------



## UniqueTouch

thanks sota thought that was you who gave me the name and said you never used them but heard good things. appreciate it.


----------



## Randall Ave

As stated, ya need to run the codes, if the OD was flashing, it threw a code.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hay Randal Ave, you try the new burger, dog and Fry place called Rocco's at the old dinner before Rosie's if heading west? 

Guy I was talking to yesterday at the gas station I haven't seen in many years said he went there the other day it was real good.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Appreciate the advice. Ya waiting to have it scanned this week. Usually I wouldnt worry too much but this is usually when storms come in when break downs are happening. I had my ram setup for fleet flex but unfortunately I sold my MVP3 last year to put money towards a skid steer and now all my other 5 plows are setup for 3 plug. So looks like Im going to be spending some more money this week buying another harness and installing it just in case we have more storms before I get the Ford in order in case it breaks down during a storm atleast ill be able to take the newer truck out and use it once setup for 3 plug.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hay Randal Ave, you try the new burger, dog and Fry place called Rocco's at the old dinner before Rosie's if heading west?
> 
> Guy I was talking to yesterday at the gas station I haven't seen in many years said he went there the other day it was real good.


Yup, get take out there at night as they are open late. Food has been good so far. I hope they make it as this side of town at night, options are limited.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Yup, get take out there at night as they are open late. Food has been good so far. I hope they make it as this side of town at night, options are limited.


I'll have to stop by and definitely get a menu and give them a try, just down the street from me.

Closer then driving to Davey dogs.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Great night, took me 8 hours to do all my accounts, out on road for 8.5 hours.
> 
> I did 24 driveways in 1 hour 15 min in one neighborhood I do.
> Did 14 nose bleed ones in one hour.
> I was flying.
> 
> I Had to of broke a Guinness book of world record for speed plowing.
> 
> Them new type of studed tires I have are Awsone.


Everyone please take a guess on how many driveways I did in 8 hours of plowing, that includes shoveling out in front of all the garage doors of every act, 3/4 are 2 car and 1/4 are 3 car garage doors, many driveways are up hills, 2" of snow sleet and freezing rain. Also included shoveling 8 road walk ways that are long, 5 front walk ways and walkways and walkways at a small office Blvd. I did help shovel on 5.

I did each driveway to the their edge within 2 to 4" and only hit grass edge on one out of them all flying. 
I had a friend shoveling with me. 
This is my 27 th year plowing, time freaking flies

I broke a world record no doubt?


----------



## buttaluv

That’s why you are “Mr. Efficiency”


----------



## Mr Efficiency

buttaluv said:


> That's why you are "Mr. Efficiency"


Thanks, I try.
Life is short.

I like to be as efficient as possible whenever doing any job. I'm not the kind of guy that likes to see six guys standing around while one is working( State of NJ standards).

I need to patent my joystick holder for western and Fisher plows like I did patent my Breakthru agitator / permagreen agitator for all 3 hole spreaders/ permagreen/lesco/clubcadet .

My joystick holder makes it possible for me or anyone to be one with the plow and the truck while plowing, extremely efficient.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Nice and cold this morning. Would have been beautiful to have these temps the other day. Wish the temps and moisture would all cooperate.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Shawn when you had your 7.3 OD light coming on what did you have to have done? Trans rebuild or was it something less invasive?


----------



## UniqueTouch

just threw the scanner on 1999 7.3 and read codes p1391 and p1393. Glow plug circuit bank 1 and 2


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Shawn when you had your 7.3 OD light coming on what did you have to have done? Trans rebuild or was it something less invasive?


Had my trans rebuilt . And upgraded TC .


----------



## UniqueTouch

Gotcha. The codes it through was for the glow plug solenoids. Ima throw it in there tomorrow. I talked to my neighbor who is a mechanic and asked him could that make the OD light go on due to a disturbance in the circuit and he said yes. so maybe for once ill get lucky. I do want to upgrade the trans but didnt want to do it this winter lol The guy I want to rebuild my trans is in texas. was watching a video its insane how knowledgeable he is. Actually when the time comes if I can get buy for another couple months I think i may just buy one off of him and have someone put it in for me.


----------



## Nitro1253

Buy a ford reman trans. Little speedy but you can't beat the no fault warranty. Comes filled with fluid, tourqe converter and all.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I'll have to stop by and definitely get a menu and give them a try, just down the street from me.
> 
> Closer then driving to Davey dogs.


It was Joe's pizza take out tonight.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya not a bad idea.


----------



## shawn_

I have not heard any talk of that 10 dat forecast I’m guessing that precipitation turned into rain.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya i was watching the weather channel yesterday for a little and the lady said the models are trending colder but still going to more than likely be rain maybe some mixed in frozen precipitation. What else is new right.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I have not heard any talk of that 10 dat forecast I'm guessing that precipitation turned into rain.


The storm is there.. def favors nnj into the Lvh.. yea it will suck to miss another storm by 100 miles or less but i find it impressive that this time period has been well forecasted for 3+ weeks. Were just in an unlucky pattern


----------



## MKWL2

Back as MKWL2- original account got hacked :hammerhead: Looking like cold rain with a little ice next weekend, then highs in the lower 40's, lows in the low 30's/upper 20's for the week after that.... I'm betting this winter is a repeat of last year, not much snow in the actual winter, then we get snow into April when nobody wants it Thumbs Up


----------



## sota

hit up that hand wash car wash that does plow vehicles.
pressure rinse
sponge mops
hand mitts
pressure rinse X2 plus under carriage
blow dry
hand dry

$15 + $5 extra for the under carriage wash.

drove home quick glanced at the work. can feel "wax" on the vehicle. looks like all the surface salt is at least gone. didn't look underneath yet as i'm cold. some "residue" on the front grill that does NOT taste like salt, and DOES taste like soap, probably blowing out of the crevices in the plow if I had to guess. some soap residue on the lights.

not having to do it myself, or use my water, pressure washer and time, it's worth the $20 I think.


----------



## sota

MKWL2 said:


> Back as MKWL2- original account got hacked :hammerhead: Looking like cold rain with a little ice next weekend, then highs in the lower 40's, lows in the low 30's/upper 20's for the week after that.... I'm betting this winter is a repeat of last year, not much snow in the actual winter, then we get snow into April when nobody wants it Thumbs Up


who the **** would hack a snow plowing web site account?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The storm is there.. def favors nnj into the Lvh.. yea it will suck to miss another storm by 100 miles or less but i find it impressive that this time period has been well forecasted for 3+ weeks. Were just in an unlucky pattern


Lots of uncertainty with it. 
Im curious why we can't get these storms on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. Yet again weekend plans look to be screwed.


----------



## sota

this "storm's" metrics:
2020/01/18
Billed: 3h 29m
Plowed: 2h 22m 68%
Slack: 1h 7m 32%


----------



## UniqueTouch

ICEY Called the last storm right on the money over a week ahead of time. Waiting for his opinion before I cancel my little trip, nothing major.


----------



## truckie80

UniqueTouch said:


> ICEY Called the last storm right on the money over a week ahead of time. Waiting for his opinion before I cancel my little trip, nothing major.


Get a room


----------



## UniqueTouch

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## UniqueTouch

So I just picked up two sensors from Ford. One was $90 something and can you believe they cant even give a new bolt with? lol unreal crooks. They must be democrats


----------



## UniqueTouch

sorry couldnt help my self.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Cold & dry then warm & wet.





I'm talking about the weather!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Some knowledgeable people over at 33andrain have punted the rest of Jan and the beginning of Feb. Sad to say (in my opinion) they've got a pretty good track record.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Some knowledgeable people over at 33andrain have punted the rest of Jan and the beginning of Feb. Sad to say (in my opinion) they've got a pretty good track record.


Still only Tuesday but the mixing line right now looks to be over my area. If it's gonna snow at least let it be plowable, none of this snow and rain BS.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn thats sucks as far as into Feb no real plow events. I remember 3 years ago and on we atleast got a couple decent storms and seem like one really big storm every other year.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I almost dropped 5k on a salter, glad i did not do that this year like i was going to.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Which salters do you guys like best? tailgate dump spreaders or inserts and what brand and size?


----------



## UniqueTouch

What I really wanted to do was buy a nice dump insert for my pick up truck and put the truck craft spreader on it. I figured with that setup my truck should be really nice handling in the snow with some good tires. Maybe not even need 4x4 except for larger events


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Which salters do you guys like best? tailgate dump spreaders or inserts and what brand and size?


I use the fisher polycasters and western tornadoes and love the fact that they have the poly door on top to keep the salt out of the elements. I see a lot of guys going with the stainless strikers lately.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Still only Tuesday but the mixing line right now looks to be over my area. If it's gonna snow at least let it be plowable, none of this snow and rain BS.


Welcome to monmouth county last 2 winters


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> ICEY Called the last storm right on the money over a week ahead of time. Waiting for his opinion before I cancel my little trip, nothing major.


Rain.. maybe extreme nnj gets action but lately it looks like the low goes right over us


----------



## UniqueTouch

Okay, looks like I will take my little trip. That should trigger a snow storm for yall. Ill do my best


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Welcome to monmouth county last 2 winters


It really is the tale of two states. I'm hoping for a warmer solution here,upstate looks to get dumped on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> It really is the tale of two states. I'm hoping for a warmer solution here,upstate looks to get dumped on Saturday and Sunday.


The airmass in front of this storm is garbage.. it might be an upstate/vt storm


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The airmass in front of this storm is garbage.. it might be an upstate/vt storm


Yes, temps are marginal at best. Sunday looks warm.


----------



## HeatMiser

I'm just happy it finally got cold even if it only was temporary. Refills have been slow this year


----------



## UniqueTouch

V_Scapes said:


> It really is the tale of two states. I'm hoping for a warmer solution here,upstate looks to get dumped on Saturday and Sunday.


ya it is crazy how its always saturday and sunday to be honest i like it for my accounts i dont have any like you guys do , im a wannabe, but my places are closed early saturday afternoon and all day sunday so atleast i dont have cars and people in the way like I do during the summer when people are home and want to come out and talk or watch. they dont like when you get in and out in 20 minutes


----------



## UniqueTouch

what sucks is , these storms always seem to miss us or atleast me where i am by 40-50 miles after they call that we'll be a direct hit how come it never goes the other way when they say we're going to get missed how come its never the other way around and us get hit by the storm?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> what sucks is , these storms always seem to miss us or atleast me where i am by 40-50 miles after they call that we'll be a direct hit how come it never goes the other way when they say we're going to get missed how come its never the other way around and us get hit by the storm?


We havent been forecasted for a direct hit yet this year.. and the pattern going forward looks like pure dog crap.. but we know winter doesnt start until march here anyway


----------



## MKWL2

Looking like a whole lot of nothing for the next 15 days (if you believe the forecast out that far!)... I'll probably eat my words, but it's looking like a repeat of last year, again this year...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MKWL2 said:


> Looking like a whole lot of nothing for the next 15 days (if you believe the forecast out that far!)... I'll probably eat my words, but it's looking like a repeat of last year, again this year...


I've pretty much accepted it will likely be a repeat of last year. March of 2018 was the last time I was called out.


----------



## shawn_

#MakeWinterSnowAgain 

#MakeWinterGreatAgain


----------



## UniqueTouch

Make Winter White Again


----------



## UniqueTouch

Nothing racial I swear .....SNOW = COLOR WHITE


----------



## V_Scapes

No more clown maps fellas?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> No more clown maps fellas?


Thru feb 7th


----------



## UniqueTouch

is that an inch for us?


----------



## UniqueTouch

I picked up a new account last year , a nice one but I havent been able to plow it once in two years. It is a spring water business that has the spring on the premises and I cannot put down salt or anything ice treatments strictly snow plowing so I would love to get to go there once. That one is a 2 inch trigger


----------



## shawn_

Need to make all accounts 0 tolerance so u can scape em


----------



## sota

I swear i'm not drunk, but hear me out...
anyone ever put lights IN the blade of their plow?
mine's plastic so it wouldn't be hard to cut.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea im an idiot lol. I suck at the business aspect and trying to find business managers or property owners. I dont know how everyone does it. Wish I did though so I could make some real money sealcoating these parking lots instead of plowing them


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea im an idiot lol. I suck at the business aspect and trying to find business managers or property owners. I dont know how everyone does it. Wish I did though so I could make some real money sealcoating these parking lots instead of plowing them


I always told you if u wanted to meet up and go over things we can help each other but u blew me off! Lol


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> I swear i'm not drunk, but hear me out...
> anyone ever put lights IN the blade of their plow?
> mine's plastic so it wouldn't be hard to cut.


Your drunk..... snow would just stick to the blade and block your lights


----------



## UniqueTouch

Lol your drunk he said. I think it would look cool. I always thought about lighting up the plow markers but never did it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

If i could ask you gentleman how you pay your guys. Do you pay them hourly during your regular work seasons or pay them a set amount weekly for up to 40 hours and than whatever after 40 hours?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Thru feb 7th
> 
> View attachment 200283


Oh well, I could really care less. But who knows, still can't get a solid forecast for this weekend.


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> Your drunk..... snow would just stick to the blade and block your lights


snow doesn't seem to want to stick to the plastic. only time I get buildup is whatever is on the ledge formed by the cutting edge sitting proud of the plastic blade. anything high enough up slips right off.

Even thought of mounting a pair of jaggoff lights in top of the blade lip 

maybe if I manage to get a spare setup for stupid cheap, then I'll consider cutting into mine, or it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> snow doesn't seem to want to stick to the plastic. only time I get buildup is whatever is on the ledge formed by the cutting edge sitting proud of the plastic blade. anything high enough up slips right off.
> 
> Even thought of mounting a pair of jaggoff lights in top of the blade lip
> 
> maybe if I manage to get a spare setup for stupid cheap, then I'll consider cutting into mine, or it.


A: Why?
B: They'd have to be super durable.
C: Why?
D: I won't say you're drunk, but you're clearly snow-deprived-drunk; like being punch-drunk, but different.
E-Z: Why?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Thru feb 7th
> 
> View attachment 200283


16 day total, pathetic.


----------



## sota

guess I'll de-plow-transmogrify the jeep tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

@sota If you're looking to get more light, I have something similar to these on my pickup. If we ever get (nighttime) snow again I'll now how effective they are. The placement has been great the few times I've used them on dark backroads so far.


----------



## sota

wonder if they make that for the 02-07


----------



## Kevin_NJ

sota said:


> wonder if they make that for the 02-07


I just googled "Jeep Liberty Hood Mounted Lights" they were one of the first hits with the best pictures.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> 16 day total, pathetic.


At this point id rather it show nothing and maybe something sneaks up on us.


----------



## J.Ricci

Breaking ground tomorrow on a job that should take about a month, we'll see if snow throws off the timeline at all but I'm not expecting much of anything.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Breaking ground tomorrow on a job that should take about a month, we'll see if snow throws off the timeline at all but I'm not expecting much of anything.


What are ya working on?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> What are ya working on?


Around 35 pallets of pavers along with pool coping, outdoor kitchen, lighting and a little planting. It was scheduled for April but might as well get the ball rolling now


----------



## Petr51488

Now is the perfect time to get my injectors done. Truck will be down for about 2 weeks. **** Ton of money but at least it’s not snowing. 

No sense in always complaining about no snow. Nothing you can do about it. You’re better off taking advantage of the down time. Relax a bit- catch up on other projects. Things could always be a lot worse. And we have 2 more months left lowred:


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Around 35 pallets of pavers along with pool coping, outdoor kitchen, lighting and a little planting. It was scheduled for April but might as well get the ball rolling now


35 pallets.. dammm


----------



## UniqueTouch

That is a lot of pallets. Wish I knew how to price those jobs cant tell ya how many times not quite that big but people have asked me to do installs like that. Need to grow a pair and just start small and learn the hardscaping.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Around 35 pallets of pavers along with pool coping, outdoor kitchen, lighting and a little planting. It was scheduled for April but might as well get the ball rolling now


Damn. How many guys do you have on a job that size?


----------



## UniqueTouch

1-2 inches of rain this weekend. If that was snow we would have gotten hammered. Looks like next weekend same deal. It is crazy how it is every weekend. I dont really care about the day so much just want some plowable snow. YAAAAAYYAAAAA


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> 1-2 inches of rain this weekend. If that was snow we would have gotten hammered. Looks like next weekend same deal. It is crazy how it is every weekend. I dont really care about the day so much just want some plowable snow. YAAAAAYYAAAAA


Next 3 storms on the models has the low going right over us.. not good


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Next 3 storms on the models has the low going right over us.. not good


That's epic


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> 1-2 inches of rain this weekend. If that was snow we would have gotten hammered. Looks like next weekend same deal. It is crazy how it is every weekend. I dont really care about the day so much just want some plowable snow. YAAAAAYYAAAAA


 Rain, rain and more rain, that's about it. Only if it would snow.


----------



## shawn_

Lab don’t u owe us all dinner


----------



## Tcp

LAB INC said:


> Rain, rain and more rain, that's about it. Only if it would snow.


F.it im going to Florida for a month my guys can handle that if it snows


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Damn. How many guys do you have on a job that size?


5 guys on this one, plus myself when needed


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Lab don't u owe us all dinner


 Yes I do, at this rate with no snow we will be going to soup kitchen.


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> Yes I do, at this rate with no snow we will be going to soup kitchen.


I like soup .


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> I like soup .


 Me too!


----------



## sota

soup is good.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Yes I do, at this rate with no snow we will be going to soup kitchen.


OK at this end, with crackers???


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> OK at this end, with crackers???


We can ever get fancy and have soup with oyster crackers. Let's all do a rain dance, I see a nice rain storm for the weekend. This day 2016.


----------



## LAB INC

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 200328
> 
> 
> We can even get fancy and have soup with oyster crackers. Let's all do a rain dance, I see a nice rain storm for the weekend. This day 2016.


----------



## kawasaki guy

https://savejersey.com/2020/01/cape-may-county-new-jersey-sanctuary-county-gun-rights/

Looks like my county did the same thing as some of the counties in Virginia with the 2nd amendment sanctuary state. Thumbs Up


shawn_ said:


> Lab don't u owe us all dinner


I think so!


----------



## iceyman

Euro with a superbowl sunday bomb.. would be nice


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Euro with a superbowl sunday bomb.. would be nice


I enjoy the super bowl & going to love watching KC beat SF. Soooooo......


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Euro with a superbowl sunday bomb.. would be nice


God forbid one weekend go by where there isn't a storm to track


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Euro with a superbowl sunday bomb.. would be nice


don't tease me.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> God forbid one weekend go by where there isn't a storm to track


One is bound to work out.. maybe


----------



## UniqueTouch

Go KC yaaayaaaa


----------



## iceyman

As an eagles fan i would like to see big red get a title


----------



## UniqueTouch

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 200328
> 
> 
> We can ever get fancy and have soup with oyster crackers. Let's all do a rain dance, I see a nice rain storm for the weekend. This day 2016.


I remember that storm. Loved it. First time with my MVP. Never used a v plow before than


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> I remember that storm. Loved it. First time with my MVP. Never used a v plow before than


That was a crazy storm, great storm for a V Plow, I wish we could get another storm like that. All rain today, it sucks.


----------



## sota

werd.
this rain would be a wonderful money maker of a snow storm.


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> werd.
> this rain would be a wonderful money maker of a snow storm.


Amen sir.


----------



## iceyman

Miserable


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Miserable


Sure is, darn shop roof is leaking right by the desk.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya if this would have been snow we would have got clobbered. I ran out to Duncan D and got my hiney soaked and stepped in a 5 inch puddle.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hoping to finally get lucky and win 20g in our superbowl pool. $1500 a box.


----------



## UniqueTouch

The guy who runs it makes 10 percent just for making it.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> The guy who runs it makes 10 percent just for making it.


Yep those guys make good money.. buddy hit 23k 2 years ago


----------



## UniqueTouch

ya guy hit both quarters. think it was last year maybe the year before. insane. I couldnt imagine


----------



## sota

**** football.
24 Hours at Daytona is on now!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Looks like rain next week too. I love watching the super bowl but would have happily missed it to make some money plowing


----------



## Kevin_NJ

And the bench-warmer can wear socks depicting cops as pigs.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Crazy digital snow 7-10 days away again. 

One thing I've found over the last couple of years over at 33andrain is that "they" (computers and people) are pretty good at detecting when a system will be here. It's not uncommon for them to see the system 10-14 days out and in some cases even further. Often they hit the mark +/- 24-36 hrs as well. The type of system and exact track is still unknown until we're 24-48 hrs out in many if not most cases. Seems like that's been even tougher to nail down the last couple of years for reasons I barely understand. 

Many over there are calling for an active February in general.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Crazy digital snow 7-10 days away again.
> 
> One thing I've found over the last couple of years over at 33andrain is that "they" (computers and people) are pretty good at detecting when a system will be here. It's not uncommon for them to see the system 10-14 days out and in some cases even further. Often they hit the mark +/- 24-36 hrs as well. The type of system and exact track is still unknown until we're 24-48 hrs out in many if not most cases. Seems like that's been even tougher to nail down the last couple of years for reasons I barely understand.
> 
> Many over there are calling for an active February in general.


Were within 7 days for next weeks system.. big time storm hopefully has enough cold air


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Seven days for part one, yes. I see talk of a part two around Tuesday.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I think most of us agree we don't want a foot plus in one event. Then there's that saying about beggars and choosers.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> I think most of us agree we don't want a foot plus in one event. Then there's that saying about beggars and choosers.


Lol i want anything plowable.. 2"/24" lol


----------



## sota

werd.
I'll take a foot plus as it'll mean lots of plowing hours.


----------



## shawn_

I rather smaller storms but hey, I won’t be picky. Give me 30” I won’t have to drop a plow again for the season. Give me 3” give me 4 more of them then ...


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Looks like rain next week too. I love watching the super bowl but would have happily missed it to make some money plowing


Wayyy early


----------



## UniqueTouch

damn cant believe kobe died. insane


----------



## UniqueTouch

RIP my man


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> damn cant believe kobe died. insane


When its ur time... sucks tho just hope his kids werent with him


----------



## shawn_

Reported his 4 daughters were with him RIP Kobe..... nothing like taking that shot with a piece of paper crumbled up and screaming KOBEEEE or taking a shot playing with your friends KOBEEEEE. AShame


----------



## UniqueTouch

ya thats what i was worried about too. Total of 5 people I pray its not the whole family


----------



## shawn_

1 daughter 13 year old Gianna. Sad


----------



## S_Marino87

UniqueTouch said:


> ya thats what i was worried about too. Total of 5 people I pray its not the whole family


One of the 5 has to be the pilot


----------



## iceyman

They were going to a travel bball game.. kobe his daughter.. another teammate and a parent.. add the pilot in and thats the 5..


----------



## S_Marino87

9 on the helicopter according to the press conference


----------



## sota

wonder what chopper, and if they overloaded it


----------



## treeguyry

sota said:


> wonder what chopper, and if they overloaded it


Sikorsky S-76, I would be shocked if weight was an issue as it's a pretty big aircraft


----------



## buttaluv

They said he’s been using choppers for years, to get back and forth..


----------



## iceyman

buttaluv said:


> They said he's been using choppers for years, to get back and forth..


Avoiding that LA traffic fiasco


----------



## UniqueTouch

no vis. relying on instruments looks like they were travelling through that valley and made a left turn which struck the hill. Sad. All avoidable too.


----------



## UniqueTouch

weekend rain storm. Looks like its going to go out to see I am hearing. Would be nice if they got that wrong for once and we got hit


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> weekend rain storm. Looks like its going to go out to see I am hearing. Would be nice if they got that wrong for once and we got hit


OTS sounds perfect. I've got snowmobiling to do.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Trying to jinx it can you tell? lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

V_Scapes said:


> OTS sounds perfect. I've got snowmobiling to do.


Hope we get spanked so you cant go.....lolol... jk. Well im kidding and im not, I want to buy a new welder so Id love a storm


----------



## sota

I need, conservatively, about $4000 in parts for the neon for this season if I want to go back road course racing. I'm not seeing that happening.


----------



## UniqueTouch

road racing? I was watching espn last week and there was a race in the mountains which the road was dry of course but you could see the residual snow left over on the side of the road/grass. I couldnt believe how fast they were going down that mountain. The guy ended up hitting a bump or something and ran off the road was insane and somehow he walked away from it. God spared him. Wasnt his time


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> weekend rain storm. Looks like its going to go out to see I am hearing. Would be nice if they got that wrong for once and we got hit


Dont be so sure


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hope we get spanked so you cant go.....lolol... jk. Well im kidding and im not, I want to buy a new welder so Id love a storm


What kind of welder


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Dont be so sure


I put the service truck plow to bed. Pushing it for a storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> What kind of welder


Horrible Freight sells em.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS's current thoughts.
I don't know why the photo will not post, so here's the link.

https://www.facebook.com/NWSMountHolly/photos/a.298946870138718/3019664534733591/?type=3&theater


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Horrible Freight sells em.


I have a small stick lincoln.. does wat i need to do.. got it from home cheapo


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I have a small stick lincoln.. does wat i need to do.. got it from home cheapo


I've got a Miller buz box, Lincoln 110 small wire feed from Home deeps, a Hobart gas engine welder, but the one I use a lot is a 250 amp systematics wire feed, but none of that means I am a great welder.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> NWS's current thoughts.
> I don't know why the photo will not post, so here's the link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NWSMountHolly/photos/a.298946870138718/3019664534733591/?type=3&theater


One thing we no, it will rain darn near every weekend.


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> road racing? I was watching espn last week and there was a race in the mountains which the road was dry of course but you could see the residual snow left over on the side of the road/grass. I couldnt believe how fast they were going down that mountain. The guy ended up hitting a bump or something and ran off the road was insane and somehow he walked away from it. God spared him. Wasnt his time


NJMP is the track I haunt the most. Seen a couple wrecks there overs the years; hell I've mowed the lawn a couple times myself. There was a dude with an S2000 that apparently didn't pay attention at the driver's meeting, and did exactly the WRONG things coming out of the octopus. Smacked the concrete wall dividing the track from the pits with both ends of the car. Driver and instructor took the amber lamps ride. Both were cleared and returned, but the instructor didn't do any other work for the rest of the weekend. Wish I had a picture of the car, as everyone standing around looking at it as it was literally dumped unceremoniously off the wrecker was like










You needed a can opener to even begin to think of trying to salvage anything from it.


----------



## sota

SO....
Anyone do gravel driveway install and/or maintenance?
Anyone know anyone?
I'm in 07922, and would really like to get a PRO with the right gear to come out and give my drive a mega refresh.
Lay, grade, compact the daylights out of it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

you guys def have Big ones to be able to drive those courses. Def impressed


----------



## UniqueTouch

I have a licnoln square wave tig 200. I want to buy a lincoln gxt250 so that I can use it for welding and run my house if ever needed as well. Little over kill for me but i can get a brand new one for $3k so I hate to pass it up ya know?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like we're losing this weekend's system. Any guesses how many days away the talk of the next chance is?


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> Looks like we're losing this weekend's system. Any guesses how many days away the talk of the next chance is?


Just saw the same myself, northern stream is too slow to catch up to southern low. Also saw another warm up early next week.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Looks like we're losing this weekend's system. Any guesses how many days away the talk of the next chance is?


Storm after storm on gfs.. one should work out right? :hammerhead:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Storm after storm on gfs.. one should work out right? :hammerhead:


If you think weather abides by the law of averages, I suppose so.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> If you think weather abides by the law of averages, I suppose so.


Nothing abides by the law of averages until it does.. next year we can get 70" and our 3 year average would be spot on for last 30 years


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Just saw the same myself, northern stream is too slow to catch up to southern low. Also saw another warm up early next week.


Yup... maybe this one will surprise us NW with a couple inches but I'm not holding my breath. Looks like low 50's by mid week next week, good week to work on getting stuff prepped for spring


----------



## shawn_

A lot of equipment for sale right now on market place. I’m hoping not to be one of them on marketplace by seasons end.....


----------



## UniqueTouch

wish it would snow so i could buy more equipment. Actually need to buy a piece of property first so I can start paving


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone hear anything about it getting cold again next week?


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone hear anything about it getting cold again next week?


www.accuweather.com


----------



## MKWL2

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone hear anything about it getting cold again next week?


Supposed to be in the mid 50's most of the week... doesn't look like lows are even going to be much below freezing for at least 7-10 days at best... going to be a lot of equipment on the market soon LOL


----------



## J.Ricci

Winter will probably start around St. Patrick's Day


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Winter will probably start around St. Patrick's Day


At that rate, it can wait till December 2020.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya I see the temps now. Your right doesn’t even get that cold at night. Was colder in November


----------



## UniqueTouch

I just got a bad feeling about this winter. I’m just happy I didn’t go buying what I was planning on buying this fast fall.


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys are right about the availability of equipment coming up soon.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Already finished my taxes up. Just waiting on my accountant. Wanting to get it filed so I can have a little bit to play with as soon as things start going up for sale.


----------



## MKWL2

UniqueTouch said:


> Ya I see the temps now. Your right doesn't even get that cold at night. Was colder in November


Yup- based on what we had in November and Early December with cold and snow/ice I figured we were in for a busy winter...
Not so much so far haha


----------



## Petr51488

MKWL2 said:


> Yup- based on what we had in November and Early December with cold and snow/ice I figured we were in for a busy winter...
> Not so much so far haha


Seems to be the opposite. Snow in October / November / December makes for a slow winter.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> Seems to be the opposite. Snow in October / November / December makes for a slow winter.


I was just thinking the same, starts off good and makes you think it's going to be a killer year. Then a big let down with nothing, what a joke.


----------



## shawn_

I got so fed up with winters I started a flag football league! Adults 18+ for now in tinton falls. Possibly adding kids in upcoming season.... if any athletes on here interest let me know :laugh:


----------



## UniqueTouch

Nice flag football. 2000 State Champs son


----------



## UniqueTouch

def sounds fun and Im local to tinton falls. Just always seem to be on babysitting duties lately just kinda depends on when you guys play


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> def sounds fun and Im local to tinton falls. Just always seem to be on babysitting duties lately just kinda depends on when you guys play


Sunday nights 6pm - whenever depends on the amount of teams .


----------



## UniqueTouch

Nice , where ya thinking about playing? On the turf at those new soccer fiends. It would be nice to get some use out of all the money we pay in taxes which went towards those fields


----------



## UniqueTouch

Also Shawn , I assume you have owned v plows as well? If so which do you recommend, the wideout or v plow?


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys are right I cannot believe what I’m seeing some of these nice plows and salters being listed for.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I had a Mvp3 that I sold a two years ago and regret selling but debating on buying a wide out. I did like the v plow bc of containment but was thinking its prob more wear and tear on the truck and transmission with a v plow bc of the volume it scoops.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I don’t know if that is true or not but was thinking it prob is bc with a straight blade your pushing a little to the side or straight with some always coming off the edges unless there isn’t that much snow or it is the second time around the parking lot. What do you guys think?


----------



## shawn_

Yeah the games will be at the soccer fields . Capelli sport complex. 

as far personal preference I own both V and wideouts . The truck I drive is equipped with a wideout it’s king for big parking lots . V plows are great for them bigger storms, opening up roadways, entrances etc. they both are amazing pieces of equipment just comes down to personal
Preference .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I got so fed up with winters I started a flag football league! Adults 18+ for now in tinton falls. Possibly adding kids in upcoming season.... if any athletes on here interest let me know :laugh:


Hockey once a week does it for me


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Hockey once a week does it for me


I don't blame ya, I play 3x a week would play all week long if there was enough leagues


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hockey once a week does it for me


Just started playing in a street hockey league this month. Watching these high school kids fly by me like I'm standing still makes me really feel old.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Just started playing in a street hockey league this month. Watching these high school kids fly by me like I'm standing still makes me really feel old.


Wait till you hit 60.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Wait till you hit 60.


Hoping I don't make it that far.


----------



## Mike_C

Got our first shipment of irrigation & drainage supplies today, might as well start getting ready for spring since it feels like it most days.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Got our first shipment of irrigation & drainage supplies today, might as well start getting ready for spring since it feels like it most days.


Today was pleasant to work outside .. too pleasant


----------



## J.Ricci

No complaints here, crushing work this winter.


----------



## treeguyry

We're completely caught up now would be good to get some wind if it's not going to snow or something to shake things up


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Got our first shipment of irrigation & drainage supplies today, might as well start getting ready for spring since it feels like it most days.


Started working on maintenance contracts today, should be ready to ship em out tomorrow.



treeguyry said:


> We're completely caught up now would be good to get some wind if it's not going to snow or something to shake things up


Looks like you'll get your wish Sunday.


----------



## S_Marino87

I actually got a call for a siding estimate today, usually don't get any calls for that until spring.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ive been getting a lot of requests for estimates too. I def dont get too many calls before feb ever


----------



## UniqueTouch

there were some snow flakes on my weather app for next week but their gone. Warm warm


----------



## UniqueTouch

I don't even see anything either rain or snow for this weekend. Are we getting missed all together? Id rather get nothing than the rain


----------



## UniqueTouch

Had a question for you guys too. Where does everyone dump their brush and concrete after clearing or demo work? also what do you pay per ton. Going to be doing a big job and because of the amount I really want to find the cheapest price to dump. thanks


----------



## shawn_

Unique , are you trying to get your post count up? Or do you type send then realize you forgot
To say something else ......


Asking for a friend (a plow site friend) LOLOL


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> I actually got a call for a siding estimate today, usually don't get any calls for that until spring.


You do siding? Do you travel to Wayne?


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Unique , are you trying to get your post count up? Or do you type send then realize you forgot
> To say something else ......
> 
> Asking for a friend (a plow site friend) LOLOL


I was literally going to post the same thing. Maybe he gets paid per post?


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol didnt think of it like that. i just like to too keep everything separate my apologies if it seemed liked that. ill just start pressing enter in between thoughts or subjects


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> lol didnt think of it like that. i just like to too keep everything separate my apologies if it seemed liked that. ill just start pressing enter in between thoughts or subjects


Haha I don't care I just get 15 emails I figured others were thinking the same thing so I decided to make it humorous


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Haha I don't care I just get 15 emails I figured others were thinking the same thing so I decided to make it humorous


I turned emails off


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> I turned emails off


Same here. The only downside is you don't get to see what went down before questionable posts get deleted. Beats a bunch of emails though.

And I just figured UT types faster than he thinks?


----------



## sota

de-low-ified the jeep.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Had a chance to get caught up with Y'all in here

Sorry to see that U lost a Truck @iceyman, hope the new one foes a good job for U

Things are no better on the the other side of the Delaware so we've canceled Winter due to lack of interest

Maybe that will reverse our luck lol


----------



## MKWL2

Taking the snow tires off two of the trucks today, looks too warm next week not to get some landscape projects off the ground... better luck for some snow next year


----------



## shawn_

MKWL2 said:


> Taking the snow tires off two of the trucks today, looks too warm next week not to get some landscape projects off the ground... better luck for some snow next year


10 days out


----------



## MKWL2

shawn_ said:


> 10 days out


LOL that was the story all last season and this one, biggest issue I see are marginal (at best) temps, I don't see any injections of truly arctic air anywhere for the next 2-3 weeks...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like even most of the rain is going to miss us this weekend. Fine by me. 
Might hit 60 next week.


----------



## djt1029

Getting out of here this weekend finally, no complaints about this "storm" not hitting us at all.


----------



## Randall Ave

shawn_ said:


> 10 days out


What, Spring?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What, Spring?


If we have an early spring it will ease this debacle..


----------



## shawn_

Ground hogs day , we find out soon if we have an extended winter or not!!!!!


----------



## iceyman

Threw a backrack on.. now just gota get some jagoff lights


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Threw a backrack on.. now just gota get some jagoff lights
> 
> View attachment 200600


How do you like the new rig


----------



## sota

I'm getting the urge to start working on the PVC roof rack mock up, so I can get it made in metal (aluminum hopefully, for lightness)


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> How do you like the new rig


Love feeling the power compared to gas.. wouldve been nice to get a short bed but my work calls for the 8' .. bout to pass 2k miles


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Love feeling the power compared to gas.. wouldve been nice to get a short bed but my work calls for the 8' .. bout to pass 2k miles


I am waiting to see how the new Ford gas 7.3 holds up. They went back to a low RPM high torque push rod motor. My type of iron.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I am waiting to see how the new Ford gas 7.3 holds up. They went back to a low RPM high torque push rod motor. My type of iron.


7.3 gas motor?


----------



## Tcp

V_Scapes said:


> 7.3 gas motor?


Yes it's a big block gas motor


----------



## V_Scapes

Tcp said:


> Yes it's a big block gas motor


Wow. What's the point though? At that point just buy a diesel no? Will the 6.2 still be available?


----------



## Tcp

V_Scapes said:


> Wow. What's the point though? At that point just buy a diesel no? Will the 6.2 still be available?


Yea 6.2 still on line ..yes crazy to bring back a big block gas motor


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Wow. What's the point though? At that point just buy a diesel no? Will the 6.2 still be available?


I have had two trucks with the 460 gas. Never ran out of power. I like the bigger engines. Guys are getting away from the diesels, just to many problems, and the extra money for the diesel option. Now if you constantly tow mid to heavy trailers, I can see the diesel.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I have had two trucks with the 460 gas. Never ran out of power. I like the bigger engines. Guys are getting away from the diesels, just to many problems, and the extra money for the diesel option. Now if you constantly tow mid to heavy trailers, I can see the diesel.


Agreed. Lots of gas trucks on the road lately. In my opinion its not worth getting a diesel in anything smaller than a 4500 series truck unless your doing long hauls.


----------



## sota

modern diesels are a pain in the ass, with all the insane emissions.


----------



## shawn_

Diesel 6.7


----------



## iceyman

Yea i tow a 24’ trailer loaded all over the east coast during my season.. rumor is alot of new rules for trailers and fines can be big.. nj money grabbing hard


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Yea i tow a 24' trailer loaded all over the east coast during my season.. rumor is alot of new rules for trailers and fines can be big.. nj money grabbing hard


details on these rumored new rules?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Yea i tow a 24' trailer loaded all over the east coast during my season.. rumor is alot of new rules for trailers and fines can be big.. nj money grabbing hard


I know that as of a couple years ago technically you need a trailer inspected annually fifty bucks. It's bs


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I know that as of a couple years ago technically you need a trailer inspected annually fifty bucks. It's bs


My local trailer shop said after the 1st of the year troopers were impounding trucks and trailers not in compliance.. you need fire extinguishers, flares, triangles, inspections. Extra lights etc


----------



## Kevin_NJ

All or just commercially tagged?
Wait, they don't make commercial tags for trailers, do they? Go by the towing vehicle?

Can't find anything about it on the official state dmv site. Yes, I know they call themselves the mvc now; waste of public funds to change the name so stupid people think they've improved; they're still the dmv to me.


----------



## AG09

iceyman said:


> My local trailer shop said after the 1st of the year troopers were impounding trucks and trailers not in compliance.. you need fire extinguishers, flares, triangles, inspections. Extra lights etc


Yes all true, but have not heard of the extra lights portion. And the driver needs a DOT medical card if the truck is registered for over 10k gvwr. Also if the trailer is over 10k you need a CDL


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> All or just commercially tagged?
> Wait, they don't make commercial tags for trailers, do they? Go by the towing vehicle?
> 
> Can't find anything about it on the official state dmv site. Yes, I know they call themselves the mvc now; waste of public funds to change the name so stupid people think they've improved; they're still the dmv to me.


All.. i leave my trailers black but apparently i will need a DOT for this year.


----------



## sota

So wait, my 20' car trailer I'm part owner of (but it's not registered to me) has to get something done to it now?


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> So wait, my 20' car trailer I'm part owner of (but it's not registered to me) has to get something done to it now?


What do you race for, trophy or a cash purse?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> So wait, my 20' car trailer I'm part owner of (but it's not registered to me) has to get something done to it now?


From my understanding yes.. i mean you can play dumb but i would look into it


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What do you race for, trophy or a cash purse?


Good call.. if u race-for cash you canbe considered a business


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Good call.. if u race-for cash you canbe considered a business


I was involved with racing, well probably when some of you were riding your pedal three wheelers. If it's a trophy, the IRS considers it s hobby. The minute you are competing for a cash prize, it's a business.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was involved with racing, well probably when some of you were riding your pedal three wheelers. If it's a trophy, the IRS considers it s hobby. The minute you are competing for a cash prize, it's a business.


Or if u have any sponsors on the car


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was involved with racing, well probably when some of you were riding your pedal three wheelers. If it's a trophy, the IRS considers it s hobby. The minute you are competing for a cash prize, it's a business.


What kind of racing


----------



## treeguyry

Every year they add some more hoops to jump through, I think it's time our boy Marino passes out some PBA cards for all of us


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> What kind of racing


I didn't drive, I pitted for a guy, ran dirt sportsman at Flemington, Nazareth, Middletown. Ran the Mile track at Syracuse. It was fun, 40 years ago.


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> What do you race for, trophy or a cash purse?


I don't "race" technically. I just drive around a lot doing untimed laps.


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> From my understanding yes.. i mean you can play dumb but i would look into it


Well, if you get any details that link to something official, please post up?


----------



## Randall Ave

If its a small open trailer, you probably will not be bothered. What are you towing it with?


----------



## sota

the jeep.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nobody gonna bother you, make sure the breakaway is connected, and all the lights on the trailer work.


----------



## sota

you'll be glad to know, I always do.
I even make a habit of taking it, unladen, on a shake down drive a couple days before I need to use it to carry a car. it sits a lot so the tires get square. plus I can then make sure it knocks any rust off the inside of the drums.

also need to bug the 51% owner about it needing tires. they're getting long in the tooth, and I think I saw some checking on them.


----------



## Petr51488

Is accuweather drunk? 3-6” for Wednesday night. Weather channel snowing less than an inch. 3-6” is bold for 4 days out. Granted it’ll change 4-6 times but they usually don’t put things out like that- especially since no one else is talking about it


----------



## Randall Ave

There's white stuff on the grass, kinda strange.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> There's white stuff on the grass, kinda strange.


Probably mold from all of the rain.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Is accuweather drunk? 3-6" for Wednesday night. Weather channel snowing less than an inch. 3-6" is bold for 4 days out. Granted it'll change 4-6 times but they usually don't put things out like that- especially since no one else is talking about it


Drunk


----------



## sota

snowing here right now.


----------



## MKWL2

Snowing a lot here in Warren county, good 1” on the grass, starting to stick to pavement


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, grass is white. Roads are bare.


----------



## iceyman

Had some pellets earlier. Im ready for summer


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Had some pellets earlier. Im ready for summer


Face it, ain't no big money coming this season. I say, call it over, bring on spring. We have a guy starting a paver patio tomorrow behind our house.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Face it, ain't no big money coming this season. I say, call it over, bring on spring. We have a guy starting a paver patio tomorrow behind our house.


Honestly we never know how march will turn out.. but in my real biznus im dying for a warm spring for a change.. my numbers go thru the roof with early season warmth


----------



## truckie80

Wouldn’t mind starting cleanups right around St Patrick’s day but March is always iffy


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Wouldn't mind starting cleanups right around St Patrick's day but March is always iffy


Absolutely. Would love to get a full week in March.


----------



## djt1029

Circled March 23 on the calander a while back, would love to actually be able to start that day


----------



## shawn_

I’m with you guys, I hope we get back to back blizzards in March.

Oh wait sorry that’s not what u guys want lol


----------



## truckie80

shawn_ said:


> I'm with you guys, I hope we get back to back blizzards in March.
> 
> Oh wait sorry that's not what u guys want lol


If it was the first week of March I could get on board with it lol


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I'm with you guys, I hope we get back to back blizzards in March.
> 
> Oh wait sorry that's not what u guys want lol


I would take it tho just not the last weekend in march.. we would have 3 trucks empty as we have a hockey tourney in nashville


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> I would take it tho just not the last weekend in march.. we would have 3 trucks empty as we have a hockey tourney in nashville


This year I wouldn't care if it snowed or not , but went thru some stuff with (my partner) we split ways & it cost $$$ need a few snow storms to carry me


----------



## Mike_C

I’ve got guys doing cleanups today, that’s a first for the day after the Super Bowl


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I've got guys doing cleanups today, that's a first for the day after the Super Bowl


Still trying to finish fall work or getting a jump on spring?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> This year I wouldn't care if it snowed or not , but went thru some stuff with (my partner) we split ways & it cost $$$ need a few snow storms to carry me


Youll be better in the end.. my buddy went thru same crap 5 years ago after 10 years in business together and hes in alot better shape now with his business


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Youll be better in the end.. my buddy went thru same crap 5 years ago after 10 years in business together and hes in alot better shape now with his business


No doubt, we weren't established though only 2 years so it's a tough loss. It's 100% better . Just need to be able to grind out a few storms .

Trying to not interfere my railroad salary with this business lol


----------



## djt1029

Planted a bunch of cypress today, was nice to get out there and get something done that was scheduled for April


----------



## sota

Reminding me I need to go buy about another 40 or so leyland cypress trees to plant.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> No doubt, we weren't established though only 2 years so it's a tough loss. It's 100% better . Just need to be able to grind out a few storms .
> 
> Trying to not interfere my railroad salary with this business lol


He completely left and started his own company from scratch.. best thing he couldve done


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Planted a bunch of cypress today, was nice to get out there and get something done that was scheduled for April


Where are you getting plant material?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Still trying to finish fall work or getting a jump on spring?


Jump on spring, lightening the load at year round commercial/HOA contracts. Felt like spring today between the weather and having almost a full staff in


----------



## shawn_

Need to sell a good seasonal or two next year


----------



## Petr51488

Enough with this spring cleanup crap. Should be illegal to talk about this until at least March 1. Looks like people are jumping on the Sunday snow bandwagon. Ill take a 1-3”


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> Enough with this spring cleanup crap. Should be illegal to talk about this until at least March 1.


I agree, although if I had as many accounts as Mike I'd probably be itching to get a head start also


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey Guys


----------



## UniqueTouch

im back......two post to write that lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

No but on a serious note, what is the deal with this winter? its insane. I bought a new welder yesterday and drove 85 miles from Oakhurst NJ to Rockaway NJ and we had the windows down and were still warm. Im at the point to where I dont care much anymore about it either. PIcked up 15 new lawns so far which is great for me I usually never pick that many up for the whole season. I bought Lincoln GXT250. It was a year old but brand new in the box never had fuel in it with 200ft of leads and all the accessories for $3,000. I couldnt pass it up. Atleast I can run my house next time a storm knocks power out. I hope for your sake shawn we get some snow to make up the difference that ya need.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sota said:


> Reminding me I need to go buy about another 40 or so leyland cypress trees to plant.


Guy near me in Farmingdale, well not real close to me but 10 miles. Sells 3 fters which are skinny but for like $6-9 each. I bought 50 a couple years ago for my house think i paid $6 each but was going to buy another 30 this past fall and didnt but think the price was basically the same. Really healthy trees. In just under 2.5 years they are already 12ft tall and I blocked my neighbor out quick lol.


----------



## iceyman

Keep expectations low for sunday and maybe well get surprised.. just one of those years were things trend worse as we get closer


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> Where are you getting plant material?


Victoria's in Paramus


----------



## V_Scapes

Really hoping to burn up the 15yds of salt I still have. Definitely don't feel like sitting on it all summer.


----------



## iceyman

Ukie thru Saturday.. its like nj just doesnt want any snow


----------



## V_Scapes

There really never was a threat for snow thru Saturday. Sunday looks like the better opportunity.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> There really never was a threat for snow thru Saturday. Sunday looks like the better opportunity.


Agree just funny the way that map looks


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Agree just funny the way that map looks


Ski country getting solid snow this week.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Ski country getting solid snow this week.


Next 2 weeks it looks like.. alot of rain here .. they need it badly tho


----------



## sota

UniqueTouch said:


> Guy near me in Farmingdale, well not real close to me but 10 miles. Sells 3 fters which are skinny but for like $6-9 each. I bought 50 a couple years ago for my house think i paid $6 each but was going to buy another 30 this past fall and didnt but think the price was basically the same. Really healthy trees. In just under 2.5 years they are already 12ft tall and I blocked my neighbor out quick lol.


that's ballpark area where I bought a bunch last time. was a bit of a hike for me but worth it. most of my last batch grew fast too.

eta: G.S. Farms, W. Farms Rd., Farmingdale. That's the place I bought from last time. $8/tree.


----------



## J.Ricci

Officially 100% out of maintenance as of this morning, and tomorrow my maintenance truck will be sold. I'll be down a plow truck then so it'll probably snow soon


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Officially 100% out of maintenance as of this morning, and tomorrow my maintenance truck will be sold. I'll be down a plow truck then so it'll probably snow soon


Good for you man, I wish I could do the same.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Officially 100% out of maintenance as of this morning, and tomorrow my maintenance truck will be sold. I'll be down a plow truck then so it'll probably snow soon


Congratulations man


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Victoria's in Paramus


Thanks. Good to know. I might decide to move up a spring job and put in like 40 6' Elegantissmas


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Officially 100% out of maintenance as of this morning, and tomorrow my maintenance truck will be sold. I'll be down a plow truck then so it'll probably snow soon


That's awesome...Congrats!! So now all you will do is hardscapes?


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> That's awesome...Congrats!! So now all you will do is hardscapes?


Yea as someone not in that biz what is ur main income from?


----------



## MKWL2

V_Scapes said:


> Good for you man, I wish I could do the same.


Getting out of maintenance completely isn't all it is cracked up to be, we got out of it completely for about 5 years, found out we needed maintenance to smooth out cash flow, and I got tired of giving other contractors good maintenance contracts on projects we completed, and now (unfortunately) we're back in the maintenance game...


----------



## J.Ricci

Thanks guys, it was long overdue. I scaled back maintenance last year in season, but it didn't make sense to keep it going, in season I've been keeping 10-12+ guys busy on installs alone.



AG09 said:


> That's awesome...Congrats!! So now all you will do is hardscapes?


Mostly hardscapes but all phases of masonry and still a good amount of planting. Taking some steps into pool installation as well


----------



## AG09

MKWL2 said:


> Getting out of maintenance completely isn't all it is cracked up to be, we got out of it completely for about 5 years, found out we needed maintenance to smooth out cash flow, and I got tired of giving other contractors good maintenance contracts on projects we completed, and now (unfortunately) we're back in the maintenance game...


Maintenance definitely has its benefits. Prior to the recession a lot of guys got out of maintenance cause it wasn't as profitable as hardscapes, plantings, etc. Once the recession hit a bunch of them either went belly up or had to get back into maintenance since customers scaled back on doing projects.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Thanks guys, it was long overdue. I scaled back maintenance last year in season, but it didn't make sense to keep it going, in season I've been keeping 10-12+ guys busy on installs alone.
> 
> Mostly hardscapes but all phases of masonry and still a good amount of planting. Taking some steps into pool installation as well


Unfortunately maintenance is a necessary evil for me, but if I was keeping a dozen guys busy on installs I'd leave it behind so fast even my head would spin


----------



## MKWL2

AG09 said:


> Maintenance definitely has its benefits. Prior to the recession a lot of guys got out of maintenance cause it wasn't as profitable as hardscapes, plantings, etc. Once the recession hit a bunch of them either went belly up or had to get back into maintenance since customers scaled back on doing projects.


Exactly, realistically there's really not much profit in mowing alone, but we only do "full service" accounts where we are doing all the lawn applications, aeration, spring and fall cleanups, plant care applications etc, in addition to mowing. The $ in maintenance is in the applications, mowing is (unfortunately) more of a loss leader than anything else.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Thanks guys, it was long overdue. I scaled back maintenance last year in season, but it didn't make sense to keep it going, in season I've been keeping 10-12+ guys busy on installs alone.
> 
> Mostly hardscapes but all phases of masonry and still a good amount of planting. Taking some steps into pool installation as well


What is your maintenance crew doing? Did they stay with you or leave? Because there's alot of guys that don't want to do any construction work, only maintenance.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> What is your maintenance crew doing? Did they stay with you or leave? Because there's alot of guys that don't want to do any construction work, only maintenance.


2 are staying with me and 2 are leaving. The two staying on are going to mostly be a "finish" crew and do the planting, mulch, sod etc but they both did some construction for me in the past


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> 2 are staying with me and 2 are leaving. The two staying on are going to mostly be a "finish" crew and do the planting, mulch, sod etc but they both did some construction for me in the past


With that many guys all running construction, how many jobs do you usually have going simultaneously?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Because there's alot of guys that don't want to do any construction work, only maintenance.


It amazes me when I hear this from my maintenance guys. I do not understand it because they all want to get paid more but in actuality their area of expertise does not generate the same profit as the guys doing the hardscapes does. I try to explain it to them but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> With that many guys all running construction, how many jobs do you usually have going simultaneously?


It varies a lot, obviously it's winter now but I've got 2 jobs going. One hardscape that'll take about about a month and the other is stone veneer on a house. In season usually 3-5 jobs are going at a time.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> It varies a lot, obviously it's winter now but I've got 2 jobs going. One hardscape that'll take about about a month and the other is stone veneer on a house. In season usually 3-5 jobs are going at a time.


Keep feeding the beast


----------



## iceyman

Just got the word my other truck is finally ready at the dealer..they were gona rebuild the tranny but found 1 in Delaware at the last minute. now it can snow lol


----------



## sota

It won't.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn Icey you have that many guys on the payroll?


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Keep feeding the beast


Always. Just booked a job yesterday in Staten Island for mid summer, that'll be a fun commute


----------



## treeguyry

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn Icey you have that many guys on the payroll?


Not sure where this came from but I would assume there's a lot of high school girls in the ice cream business, eye candy for the old men bringing the grandkids. You know, like Randall


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Always. Just booked a job yesterday in Staten Island for mid summer, that'll be a fun commute


Bro **** that haha I'll work up into Rockland County and down into mid upper Monmouth if the jobs big enough and I'm a little slow, but you'll never get my ass across a bridge into NYC lol I'm sure it's worth it though if you're going out there


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Damn Icey you have that many guys on the payroll?


Lol ur cray bud .. its my father, brother and I and a bunch of high school and college kids who are by the hour. Oh and i cant forget my hooligans from the bronx that do all my out of state festivals


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Bro **** that haha I'll work up into Rockland County and down into mid upper Monmouth if the jobs big enough and I'm a little slow, but you'll never get my ass across a bridge into NYC lol I'm sure it's worth it though if you're going out there


I spend way toomuch time in nyc and queens.. money is there but sucks bigtime driving a 24'trAiler on the gwb and bqe


----------



## Mike_C

We do some work in Lower Manhattan every year, honestly the traffic is worse getting in and out of Jersey City and Hoboken most of the time. Newark isn't fun either


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Not sure where this came from but I would assume there's a lot of high school girls in the ice cream business, eye candy for the old men bringing the grandkids. You know, like Randall


Hey now, go after the older ones, specially the ones with social security checks.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We do some work in Lower Manhattan every year, honestly the traffic is worse getting in and out of Jersey City and Hoboken most of the time. Newark isn't fun either


What kind of work?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What kind of work?


Rooftop gardens and some private schools in NYC, Hoboken we have some municipal work on the waterfront (mainly seasonal color, holiday display type work) as well as some install work for a builder. Newark is basically the same but Jersey City is a weekly stop.


----------



## AG09

treeguyry said:


> Bro **** that haha I'll work up into Rockland County and down into mid upper Monmouth if the jobs big enough and I'm a little slow, but you'll never get my ass across a bridge into NYC lol I'm sure it's worth it though if you're going out there


I got offered to do a bunch of concrete sidewalk replacement out there and I said f*$# that. Money was good not great, but Im not dealing with that BS commute.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Rooftop gardens and some private schools in NYC, Hoboken we have some municipal work on the waterfront (mainly seasonal color, holiday display type work) as well as some install work for a builder. Newark is basically the same but Jersey City is a weekly stop.


God bless get it while it's there.


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Bro **** that haha I'll work up into Rockland County and down into mid upper Monmouth if the jobs big enough and I'm a little slow, but you'll never get my ass across a bridge into NYC lol I'm sure it's worth it though if you're going out there


Lol I'm not a fan of the commute but its pretty simple work, not a lot of variation of pavers we'll bang it out in a week or so. Planting might be a headache though since I'd prefer not truck everything from my supplier down here


----------



## sota

I had to go to Lon Gisland almost exactly a year ago to get a car for the wife. I still have PTSD from that trip. If I NEVER EVER drive or visit the 5 boros again, it'll be a blessing.


----------



## S_Marino87

AG09 said:


> You do siding? Do you travel to Wayne?


Sorry man I just saw this. Wayne's a little out of my service area since I tightened things up a few years ago when I got on the PD


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> Every year they add some more hoops to jump through, I think it's time our boy Marino passes out some PBA cards for all of us


I'll pass them out if LAB ever buys that dinner


----------



## LAB INC

S_Marino87 said:


> I'll pass them out if LAB ever buys that dinner[/QUOTE
> 
> Let's do it, I have been talking about it for way to long.


----------



## Randall Ave

I thought we were getting some ice this morning. Anyway it is February, getting some work done in the yard. Wife wanted a little patio, now we are up to a fire pit, wall, and who knows what else. They started this Tuesday.


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> Sorry man I just saw this. Wayne's a little out of my service area since I tightened things up a few years ago when I got on the PD


No worries. I just figured I would ask cause I needed about 100sq ft redone around my garage.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys. I need to hire someone bad. Do you guys pay them strictly hourly? or a set amount for the week up to a certain amount of hours? Do you guys have them on the books? If ya could help me with that Id appreciate it.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys. I need to hire someone bad. Do you guys pay them strictly hourly? or a set amount for the week up to a certain amount of hours? Do you guys have them on the books? If ya could help me with that Id appreciate it.


Yes I pay all my guys hourly and on the books with OT and PTO. I feel it is best for both parties.


----------



## shawn_

Mike what’s the name of your company? 

Traffic sucks but if the money is there I’m doing it


----------



## gman2310

AG09 said:


> Yes I pay all my guys hourly and on the books with OT and PTO. I feel it is best for both parties.


Agreed. With liability and everything now a days, its not Worth the risk.


----------



## J.Ricci

Anyone work with a good crane company that works in the Ocean/Monmouth area?


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone work with a good crane company that works in the Ocean/Monmouth area?


I used Plescia all the way down to Princeton, but that's the most south I've ever needed them.


----------



## Nitro1253

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone work with a good crane company that works in the Ocean/Monmouth area?


atlantic kritch crane out of wall is very good. Used them many times


----------



## sota

all this rain, could be snow...


----------



## shawn_

We’re 10 days out again!


----------



## Randall Ave

It just ain't in the cards this year. I've seen landscapers out doing cleanups. A few guys I know will not make back their start up overhead this year.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> It just ain't in the cards this year. I've seen landscapers out doing cleanups. A few guys I know will not make back their start up overhead this year.


yup it's not good this will hopefully weed out the Low ballers & hacks! 2 bad winters in a row . I'm ready to take on more work


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Mike what's the name of your company?
> 
> Traffic sucks but if the money is there I'm doing it


Mikes been here awhile and never gave his company name.. have the feeling he likes being low key here


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> yup it's not good this will hopefully weed out the Low ballers & hacks! 2 bad winters in a row . I'm ready to take on more work


The carona virus will have killed us all by next winter anyway so it doesn't matter


----------



## HeatMiser

J.Ricci said:


> The carona virus will have killed us all by next winter anyway so it doesn't matter


I was just reading about them docking in Bayonne. Wonderful


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone in line for these storms right now? Crazy weather, dumping snow upstate, should be there now if it wasn't for the flu.


----------



## iceyman

Lol


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone in line for these storms right now? Crazy weather, dumping snow upstate, should be there now if it wasn't for the flu.


Major dumpage up there today


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Major dumpage up there today


FML


----------



## MKWL2

Upstate is getting some action right now, my in-laws live up in Schoharie County, they have (apparently) 6” down so far and calling for another 4-6” today and tonight... must be nice!

Just for fun I was looking back at my records a back to when I went full time in 2012 plowing, since then we have always plowed at least 3x each January, this year, once in January... I feel bad for guys who bank on snow $... unless they have a ton of seasonal a they’re suffering this winter ... fire sales on snow equipment forthcoming


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> We're 10 days out again!


Don't worry when the 10 days are up it be another 10 days out. Great winter we have had.


----------



## Randall Ave

The wind is cranking up on the hill here. Would like to see some type of snowfall before this darn rainy season ends.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> The wind is cranking up on the hill here. Would like to see some type of snowfall before this darn rainy season ends.


Just looked at a long range forecast and it's just not looking that way. Yea there's storm signals in the next two to three weeks but alot of it is cut and paste from what we've seen this winter so far.


----------



## Mike_C

MKWL2 said:


> Upstate is getting some action right now, my in-laws live up in Schoharie County, they have (apparently) 6" down so far and calling for another 4-6" today and tonight... must be nice!
> 
> Just for fun I was looking back at my records a back to when I went full time in 2012 plowing, since then we have always plowed at least 3x each January, this year, once in January... I feel bad for guys who bank on snow $... unless they have a ton of seasonal a they're suffering this winter ... fire sales on snow equipment forthcoming


Six figures in seasonals, still going to end snow season in the red unless we get another push. Luckily, we're getting some night saltings in up here with all the rain


----------



## djt1029

Flurries here, didn’t expect that


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> Flurries here, didn't expect that


Snowed good for about one hour, the state was out and pummeled Rt.46 with salt. Buts is over as fast as it started.


----------



## sota

shawn_ said:


> yup it's not good this will hopefully weed out the Low ballers & hacks! 2 bad winters in a row . I'm ready to take on more work


Ironically, the opposite is happening by me. The Pro's are ditching home owners left and right, due to the discussed issues with insurance from what I'm being told. Next year could *almost* be an opportunity for me to strike out on my own, if only I could grab the majority of houses in my immediate area. There's 60+ houses within a 1/2 mile radius of my house; If I had at least half of them as customers I'd stop plowing for my guy.


----------



## sota

2019/02/12
2019/02/20
2019/03/04

storm dates from last year. grossed $1085 from them. who knows.


----------



## shawn_

It’s snowing out good


----------



## sota

Only windy enough to make you wonder if a house and a crazy lady on a bicycle are gonna go flying by any second now.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> 2019/02/12
> 2019/02/20
> 2019/03/04
> 
> storm dates from last year. grossed $1085 from them. who knows.


I remember my first paper route too. Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> I remember my first paper route too. Lol


I remember when I started fixen trucks, twas around October, year 1974.


----------



## djt1029

Randall Ave said:


> I remember when I started fixen trucks, twas around October, year 1974.


20 October's later, I was born


----------



## gman2310

Dear Snow Gods...please give me one plowable storm this winter.

Thanks in advance. 
Sincerely,

snowless


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Six figures in seasonals, still going to end snow season in the red unless we get another push. Luckily, we're getting some night saltings in up here with all the rain


Damn....how much is your insurance?


----------



## iceyman

gman2310 said:


> Dear Snow Gods...please give me one plowable storm this winter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Sincerely,
> 
> snowless


1 more.. how bout 1


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I remember my first paper route too. Lol


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Damn....how much is your insurance?


Six figures and I'm sitting on another 35k in salt & calcium. Worst plowing season I can remember, but luckily we've been about as steady with other work as possible in the winter


----------



## Petr51488

We can pull up this post in March. We will have a storm or two then. Promise.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> It just ain't in the cards this year. I've seen landscapers out doing cleanups. A few guys I know will not make back their start up overhead this year.


Cleanups? I bet it's not for residential. I think I would be shot lol believe or not- this time last month I was still doing fall cleanups. Doing billing for that now.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Caught this in the Paper the other day

https://www.inquirer.com/weather/wi...2010-north-atlantic-oscillation-20200204.html

That was a nice week back in the days of old when it used to Snow


----------



## iceyman

Got my jagoff lights done. In my defense I basically work in the dark where my containers are on my property.. upfitter switches are amazing


----------



## UniqueTouch

I havent been able to push any of my residential accounts in 2 years now


----------



## UniqueTouch

icey, those lights are nice. How good can you see when plowing? behind ya?


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Got my jagoff lights done. In my defense I basically work in the dark where my containers are on my property.. upfitter switches are amazing
> 
> View attachment 200849
> 
> 
> View attachment 200850


Whacker mode: Activated


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> We can pull up this post in March. We will have a storm or two then. Promise.


You shut your mouth.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> icey, those lights are nice. How good can you see when plowing? behind ya?


Idk lol.. but i have my salt bin in the bed that i have full of bulk.. then shovel into my dogg. Kinda a pain but better than bagged .. it was first salter my buddy bought when he split from his partner back in the day and it went on my truck.. now hes got 3 vboxs on other trucks but i mostly do smaller lots so i just fill the spreader to the top and it lasts for 2-3 lots


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Idk lol.. but i have my salt bin in the bed that i have full of bulk.. then shovel into my dogg. Kinda a pain but better than bagged .. it was first salter my buddy bought when he split from his partner back in the day and it went on my truck.. now hes got 3 vboxs on other trucks but i mostly do smaller lots so i just fill the spreader to the top and it lasts for 2-3 lots


Lol after you said you haven't plowed in a long time.

Get a v box buddy, you'll never look back.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Lol after you said you haven't plowed in a long time.
> 
> Get a v box buddy, you'll never look back.


Lol.. havent plowed a real storm in forever but more light the better.. I work for my buddy.. i have to be the boss the other 9 months of the year so its nice to not have to deal with all the headaches.. maybe next year ill make him upgrade me but it works


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Lol.. havent plowed a real storm in forever but more light the better.. I work for my buddy.. i have to be the boss the other 9 months of the year so its nice to not have to deal with all the headaches.. maybe next year ill make him upgrade me but it works


Gotcha, makes sense now.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Question for the hardscapers. When you guys have a square footage of the site and you know you want to use two different size pavers say 6x6 and 6x9 how do you know how many of each you need? Are you able to call the supplier and they figure it out or does that have to be done by yourself or what? I really dont want to turn all these jobs down anymore. Going by what I am hearing these jobs go for I probably turn down close to 100k a year on those types of installs.


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Six figures and I'm sitting on another 35k in salt & calcium. Worst plowing season I can remember, but luckily we've been about as steady with other work as possible in the winter


Ouch! What kind of lots are you plowing hoa, big box retail, malls? I know my agent told me once i stepped into stuff like that the insurance is insane because of the liability. I had the opportunity but declined because of the insurance. Instead i stick to industrial not to mention as long as its a like 75% landscaping and 25% plowing split my insurance stays low. Once you get into the higher snow percentages or strictly snow insurance shoots through the roof.

I know a contractor by me that use to do a mall and his insurance for the mall was 70k and due before the season even started.


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> Ouch! What kind of lots are you plowing hoa, big box retail, malls? I know my agent told me once i stepped into stuff like that the insurance is insane because of the liability. I had the opportunity but declined because of the insurance. Instead i stick to industrial not to mention as long as its a like 75% landscaping and 25% plowing split my insurance stays low. Once you get into the higher snow percentages or strictly snow insurance shoots through the roof.
> 
> I know a contractor by me that use to do a mall and his insurance for the mall was 70k and due before the season even started.


When I was doing roads for the town. Had four pickups. $13,000.00. had to pay in full up front.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I know a contractor by me that use to do a mall and his insurance for the mall was 70k and due before the season even started.


That's nuts. Huge risk. Seasonal contract I assume?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> That's nuts. Huge risk. Seasonal contract I assume?


I know one person, had two apt complexes. Both seasonal, ,,,,,$350,000.00 a year. I can't imagine his insurance premium.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> I know one person, had two apt complexes. Both seasonal, ,,,,,$350,000.00 a year. I can't imagine his insurance premium.


For $350,000 each seasonal id pay the insurance premium


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I know one person, had two apt complexes. Both seasonal, ,,,,,$350,000.00 a year. I can't imagine his insurance premium.


Damn. I'd be on vacation from April to November.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> That's nuts. Huge risk. Seasonal contract I assume?


Yes huge risk. Unfortunately not. Per inch. Which is why he gave it up.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Ouch! What kind of lots are you plowing hoa, big box retail, malls? I know my agent told me once i stepped into stuff like that the insurance is insane because of the liability. I had the opportunity but declined because of the insurance. Instead i stick to industrial not to mention as long as its a like 75% landscaping and 25% plowing split my insurance stays low. Once you get into the higher snow percentages or strictly snow insurance shoots through the roof.
> 
> I know a contractor by me that use to do a mall and his insurance for the mall was 70k and due before the season even started.


A mix of all the above minus the box stores, I did them in the past but moved away from them and into more HOA and industrial. My bread and butter is still privately owned commercial along with banks. HOA are great in theory but the insurance is a a real *****, I wish I could avoid them but I have about a dozen under contract for landscape maintenance and in winter we service about half of them.

As for insurance, the first 67,500 of my policy is due before winter even starts which is always a great way to start the season


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> A mix of all the above minus the box stores, I did them in the past but moved away from them and into more HOA and industrial. My bread and butter is still privately owned commercial along with banks. HOA are great in theory but the insurance is a a real *****, I wish I could avoid them but I have about a dozen under contract for landscape maintenance and in winter we service about half of them.
> 
> As for insurance, the first 67,500 of my policy is due before winter even starts which is always a great way to start the season


Yikes on the insurance. Im with you on the privately owned commercial/industrial. Thats what we do too. Its so much better than working for boards of hoa and management companies.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Yikes on the insurance. Im with you on the privately owned commercial/industrial. Thats what we do too. Its so much better than working for boards of hoa and management companies.


Also agree. And honestly, most of my snow work has always been churches and private schools. As long as your reliable and do quality work, I've never had a problem getting paid and have always done well. I lost a nice condo complex this winter, all you need is one new board member with a hair caught and everything goes out to bid, regardless of how well you've performed in the past.


----------



## gman2310

Since people are already looking forward to Spring, anyone got a good hook on black mulch? My brother worked for a land clearing company that made their own, but their yard was bought out and may not be making any in spring. We usually get about 200 yds


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Also agree. And honestly, most of my snow work has always been churches and private schools. As long as your reliable and do quality work, I've never had a problem getting paid and have always done well. I lost a nice condo complex this winter, all you need is one new board member with a hair caught and everything goes out to bid, regardless of how well you've performed in the past.


Its even better when the new bid comes in at 1/2 your rate and they do a bad job and the company calls you back complaining about how bad they are and all the damage they caused.


----------



## sota

sounds like insurance is going to be the death of snow removal.


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> Question for the hardscapers. When you guys have a square footage of the site and you know you want to use two different size pavers say 6x6 and 6x9 how do you know how many of each you need? Are you able to call the supplier and they figure it out or does that have to be done by yourself or what? I really dont want to turn all these jobs down anymore. Going by what I am hearing these jobs go for I probably turn down close to 100k a year on those types of installs.


If you need to have your supplier or rep figure out how much material you need on a job, you shouldn't be taking on the job. Start small, do an all hollandstone or 6x9 walk or something



AG09 said:


> Its even better when the new bid comes in at 1/2 your rate and they do a bad job and the company calls you back complaining about how bad they are and all the damage they caused.


November 2018 I lost a couple good contracts to a guy coming in a fraction of the price, unfortunately I haven't been able to watch him fail yet since we pushed like an inch and a half of snow in the last 2 years combined down here lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Side note, who the hell is this team impersonating the Devils the last 2 games


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> sounds like insurance is going to be the death of snow removal.


alot of states are changing laws to favor the contractors.. but nj will probably be last to do so


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Side note, who the hell is this team impersonating the Devils the last 2 games


Literally just came on the say WOW the devils look like a hockey team.. blacky en fuego


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Its even better when the new bid comes in at 1/2 your rate and they do a bad job and the company calls you back complaining about how bad they are and all the damage they caused.


I need to do a sneaky drive thru to see who the new contractor is but again, no one is making snow money this year.



J.Ricci said:


> Side note, who the hell is this team impersonating the Devils the last 2 games


I've been enjoying watching them lately it's exciting again.

Note about insurance: I'm not doing huge accounts so my snow insurance is a rider on my limited liability policy for landscape.. impossible to find anymore from what I've been told. My agent told me never touch that policy or be ready to pay big for snow.


----------



## shawn_

Note about insurance: I'm not doing huge accounts so my snow insurance is a rider on my limited liability policy for landscape.. impossible to find anymore from what I've been told. My agent told me never touch that policy or be ready to pay big for snow.[/QUOTE]

That's the what I got a rider in limited liability landscape insurance , It works for now .


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Question for the hardscapers. When you guys have a square footage of the site and you know you want to use two different size pavers say 6x6 and 6x9 how do you know how many of each you need? Are you able to call the supplier and they figure it out or does that have to be done by yourself or what? I really dont want to turn all these jobs down anymore. Going by what I am hearing these jobs go for I probably turn down close to 100k a year on those types of installs.


I'm no veteran but just because you "turn down work" doesn't mean you should be going for it. I refer a large amount of tree, septic and site work each year and just because I do doesn't make me think I should be getting into that line of work. Stick to your niche and crush it.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I need to do a sneaky drive thru to see who the new contractor is but again, no one is making snow money this year.
> 
> I've been enjoying watching them lately it's exciting again.
> 
> Note about insurance: I'm not doing huge accounts so my snow insurance is a rider on my limited liability policy for landscape.. impossible to find anymore from what I've been told. My agent told me never touch that policy or be ready to pay big for snow.


I had a nice deal last year till they dropped me because apparently that company is getting out of the snow game. Got a new one this year but my lawn care liability went up 2x but snow was rather " cheap"


----------



## MKWL2

Nothing on the horizon in the next 10 days... rainy and warm, then frigid and dry next weekend then back to the 50’s with rain... bring on an early spring 
On a different note, does anyone here use “the weather pros” forecasting?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I need to do a sneaky drive thru to see who the new contractor is but again, no one is making snowNote about insurance: I'm not doing huge accounts so my snow insurance is a rider on my limited liability policy for landscape.. impossible to find anymore from what I've been told. My agent told me never touch that policy or be ready to pay big for snow.


As long as i stay away from HOAs and big box retail my insurance is cheap to the point where i have had agents try to get my business but when i tell them what im paying they are dumbfounded and cant even come close since its tied to my landscape policy.


----------



## sota

This rain is pissing me off.


----------



## Dondo

sota said:


> This rain is pissing me off.


Me too... I hate when the truck sits in the winter "all dressed up" with no where to go...


----------



## Dondo

I'm finally getting started cutting up ol' red for parts.


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> This rain is pissing me off.


Me too, this sucks feels like early April. Muggy, damp with rain sucks, this year is awful. For February this is bad if you ask me.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Me too, this sucks feels like early April. Muggy, damp with rain sucks, this year is awful. For February this is bad if you ask me.


Could be top 3 worst winter ever(snowfall/temps)


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Could be top 3 worst winter ever(snowfall/temps)


I was going to say this is pretty bad, at this point I would like it to be over with if it's nit going to change.


----------



## MKWL2

No sign of real cold temps in the foreseeable future... bring on spring!


----------



## Mike_C

Wednesday we're starting a municipal job that was scheduled for April, might as well.


----------



## iceyman

MKWL2 said:


> No sign of real cold temps in the foreseeable future... bring on spring!


At this point im praying for a warm march


----------



## gman2310

Anyone have any leads on a cabover truck. I am looking for a cab and chassis as i have a 12ft dump body for it.


----------



## sota

starting to see more CL ads for snow equipment.


----------



## djt1029

I got the go ahead from the condo complex I maintain to mulch the back area behind the parking lot, 30 yards getting delivered first thing tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to bill something again


----------



## MKWL2

iceyman said:


> At this point im praying for a warm march


Me too, hoping to get cranking for the landscape season full tilt 3/16... hoping for warm and dry!


----------



## MKWL2

Anyone else subscribe to the weather pros forecasting service? Curious because it seems like their forecasts have gone to $**t this winter... almost never correct, reactionary at best (“hey there is a 23% chance of freezing rain as it’s been freezing rain for the last 3 hours), and actually seem to be just cutting and pasting most of their maps from NWS. Thoughts?


----------



## iceyman

MKWL2 said:


> Me too, hoping to get cranking for the landscape season full tilt 3/16... hoping for warm and dry!


Idk bout dry


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> starting to see more CL ads for snow equipment.


I have a customer, new truck and plow, he's used it one time so far. He ain't a happy camper.


----------



## sota

sounds like me and my snows.


----------



## srl28

MKWL2 said:


> Anyone else subscribe to the weather pros forecasting service? Curious because it seems like their forecasts have gone to $**t this winter... almost never correct, reactionary at best ("hey there is a 23% chance of freezing rain as it's been freezing rain for the last 3 hours), and actually seem to be just cutting and pasting most of their maps from NWS. Thoughts?


We've used their forecasting and post storm reporting for the past 3 years now. Loved it the first two years but have to agree with you about this season. I get it, weather has too many variables to constantly and consistently get it right or even close but lately it's been way off. I for one am also tired of the "next update at 1am" or "next update at midnight, 11pm, etc" and it either doesn't come or is hours later. Just before a storm, myself and my crews aren't staying up just to see a report, that's when we rest up. I'm all for getting the "latest model runs" but it doesn't make it easy. The issue is not entirely with them this year as it does seem like a lot of storm chances miss us or are just to the north/south each time and forecasting seems to be harder all around. I don't think there is one outfit out there that has all of the right answers. We usually take a little advice from each one and make our determination from there. EPAWA is usually pretty good as well and their service isn't much at all.


----------



## V_Scapes

srl28 said:


> We've used their forecasting and post storm reporting for the past 3 years now. Loved it the first two years but have to agree with you about this season. I get it, weather has too many variables to constantly and consistently get it right or even close but lately it's been way off. I for one am also tired of the "next update at 1am" or "next update at midnight, 11pm, etc" and it either doesn't come or is hours later. Just before a storm, myself and my crews aren't staying up just to see a report, that's when we rest up. I'm all for getting the "latest model runs" but it doesn't make it easy. The issue is not entirely with them this year as it does seem like a lot of storm chances miss us or are just to the north/south each time and forecasting seems to be harder all around. I don't think there is one outfit out there that has all of the right answers. We usually take a little advice from each one and make our determination from there. EPAWA is usually pretty good as well and their service isn't much at all.


I follow epawa pretty closely as well. Their forecasts are low on hype and BS and are typically pretty accurate, and if they screw up they admit it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Idk why Blackwood wasn't in net.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I follow epawa pretty closely as well. Their forecasts are low on hype and BS and are typically pretty accurate, and if they screw up they admit it.


Sadly they'll admit it the day after and not during the storm or as it's happening.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Idk why Blackwood wasn't in net.


They need to rest him for the playoffs...oh wait


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Sadly they'll admit it the day after and not during the storm or as it's happening.


Regardless of when doesn't matter it's the fact that they do.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 40' out, my phone says snows a coming.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It's 40' out, my phone says snows a coming.


Light snow/mix 287 and north late, will get washed away by rain before morning commute.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Would have been great to atleast get one real plowable storm in two years but not gonna happen. Hopefully next year will be different


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Idk why Blackwood wasn't in net.


Why play him too much? Seasons over.. if he can finish the year looking like a #1 great. We dont want too many wins at this point


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Why play him too much? Seasons over.. if he can finish the year looking like a #1 great. We dont want too many wins at this point


Back to back shutouts, let the kid play and see if he can keep it rolling., especially since his biggest issue is consistency


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Back to back shutouts, let the kid play and see if he can keep it rolling., especially since his biggest issue is consistency


I sensed sarcasm.

But yea, plenty of hockey to play, the more wins the better to keep morale up and hopefully good momentum into the fall.


----------



## J.Ricci

Saw trade rumors for Hall again lol


----------



## djt1029




----------



## sota

more )$(#)*% rain.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> more )$(#)*% rain.


I can't see the rain thru the fog.


----------



## sota

Might be too cold for POR-15, but it's so humid it should be loving it (it hardens with humidity.)


----------



## Petr51488

It’s about to get stupid cold tomorrow night- then back up into the 40’s by Sunday


----------



## MKWL2

Looking like we are on track to bill our zero events for February... that’ll be a first for me... unreal...

oh well, summer tires and wheels going back onto the trucks on Monday, plows going into storage next week, may as well get a jump on spring work


----------



## truckie80

Seems early to pack plows away even if there isn't anything on the horizon


----------



## LAB INC

truckie80 said:


> Seems early to pack plows away even if there isn't anything on the horizon


I agree sir. It's not over until it's over.


----------



## seville009

MKWL2 said:


> Looking like we are on track to bill our zero events for February... that'll be a first for me... unreal...
> 
> oh well, summer tires and wheels going back onto the trucks on Monday, plows going into storage next week, may as well get a jump on spring work


Doing all that will trigger a major Nor'easter in a week.......


----------



## Kevin_NJ

MKWL2 said:


> Looking like we are on track to bill our zero events for February... that'll be a first for me... unreal...
> 
> oh well, summer tires and wheels going back onto the trucks on Monday, plows going into storage next week, may as well get a jump on spring work





seville009 said:


> Doing all that will trigger a major Nor'easter in a week.......


----------



## MKWL2

Yup packing it all up...


----------



## sota

aw hell, the plow's been off and the summers have been back on since about a month ago. didn't seem to help.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

For the last six weeks +/- I've been saying I was going to take the sand bags out of my truck. Think I'll actually do it this weekend.


----------



## iceyman

How bout them devils .. 4 goals in 4 mins.


----------



## shawn_

Warm and rain, cold and dry.....


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Warm and rain, cold and dry.....


Same old sad song my friend.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Same old sad song my friend.


Its over for February.. justvterrible pattern


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Its over for February.. justvterrible pattern


 In the past 25 years I have plowed this year is bad, even on a bad year I recall plowing something in Feb. What a wash.


----------



## sota

cops in NJ be WISHING for snow..


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> cops in NJ be WISHING for snow..


That's just poor insulation lol


----------



## Petr51488

I’ve haven’t had my truck for 3 weeks. I did my part .


----------



## Randall Ave

Had 5' outside here this morning. I am sure it will not last.


----------



## sota

so cold even the snow is scared off.


----------



## shawn_

My isles just acquired Greene good defensemen for the playoff push .


----------



## UniqueTouch

blizzard coming finally next week


----------



## UniqueTouch

Jk couldnt resist. ya this really sucks. But anyway I am looking to buy a piece of commercial property debating if I am going to buy it a lone or with a partner. Wondering if any of you guys in Monmouth County would be interested in going halves. The place i am looking at already has a nice shop on premise and I think the rent a lone would pay for the mortgage plus we would have room to park our equipment and do whatever. If I decided to go that route the other person would be looking at around 200k or a little less. Of course we will have lawyer write it up so everyone is comfortable. Also if any of you are just looking for a yard to rent let me know. Thanks


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> Jk couldnt resist. ya this really sucks. But anyway I am looking to buy a piece of commercial property debating if I am going to buy it a lone or with a partner. Wondering if any of you guys in Monmouth County would be interested in going halves. The place i am looking at already has a nice shop on premise and I think the rent a lone would pay for the mortgage plus we would have room to park our equipment and do whatever. If I decided to go that route the other person would be looking at around 200k or a little less. Of course we will have lawyer write it up so everyone is comfortable. Also if any of you are just looking for a yard to rent let me know. Thanks


contact me


----------



## Tcp

UniqueTouch said:


> Jk couldnt resist. ya this really sucks. But anyway I am looking to buy a piece of commercial property debating if I am going to buy it a lone or with a partner. Wondering if any of you guys in Monmouth County would be interested in going halves. The place i am looking at already has a nice shop on premise and I think the rent a lone would pay for the mortgage plus we would have room to park our equipment and do whatever. If I decided to go that route the other person would be looking at around 200k or a little less. Of course we will have lawyer write it up so everyone is comfortable. Also if any of you are just looking for a yard to rent let me know. Thanks


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Jk couldnt resist. ya this really sucks. But anyway I am looking to buy a piece of commercial property debating if I am going to buy it a lone or with a partner. Wondering if any of you guys in Monmouth County would be interested in going halves. The place i am looking at already has a nice shop on premise and I think the rent a lone would pay for the mortgage plus we would have room to park our equipment and do whatever. If I decided to go that route the other person would be looking at around 200k or a little less. Of course we will have lawyer write it up so everyone is comfortable. Also if any of you are just looking for a yard to rent let me know. Thanks


Where at


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> My isles just acquired Greene good defensemen for the playoff push .


Good pickup for you guys especially with Pelech down for the year, Greene's a solid rental even if he is over the hill


----------



## LAB INC

Do you guys recall the Presidents’ Day blizzard of 03? Great storm, not this year.


----------



## shawn_

LAB INC said:


> Do you guys recall the Presidents' Day blizzard of 03? Great storm, not this year.


I was in 7th grade


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Do you guys recall the Presidents' Day blizzard of 03? Great storm, not this year.


This guy and the ancient history


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Good pickup for you guys especially with Pelech down for the year, Greene's a solid rental even if he is over the hill


Coleman too! Definitely wasn't happy to hear that.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> This guy and the ancient history


Was not that long ago, always nice to look back on some good storms.


----------



## Pa Plowman

shawn_ said:


> I was in 7th grade


Guess the Blizzard of January 1996 is outta the question then?


----------



## V_Scapes

Pa Plowman said:


> Guess the Blizzard of January 1996 is outta the question then?


I think I was in first grade for that one. Didn't go to school for a week.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> I think I was in first grade for that one. Didn't go to school for a week.


 8th grade for me, we had to go to School that year on a Saturday to make up for the snow days used.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Was not that long ago, always nice to look back on some good storms.


It was pretty long ago, good storm though


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Coleman too! Definitely wasn't happy to hear that.


Coleman trade hurt


----------



## AG09

LAB INC said:


> 8th grade for me.


Same here except going to school on Saturday, but we were off for like a week. I made a killing. For some reason I brought several hundred dollars to school the following week and someone reported it and I was called down to the principals office cause they thought I was selling drugs.


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> Same here except going to school on Saturday, but we were off for like a week. I made a killing. For some reason I brought several hundred dollars to school the following week and someone reported it and I was called down to the principals office cause they thought I was selling drugs.


Haha that's to funny, I recall we had off for a week as well. I can remember plowing with my father, that was a great storm. Would be nice to get another one. This year has just been a wash, I kind of can't wait until it's over.


----------



## Randall Ave

I took off my plow today and put it in the back. Trying to make it snow, but in reality, I do not think it is happening this year.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice spring like day today tho. Icy is probably getten excited. Ice cream season will b here soon.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Kevin_NJ said:


> For the last six weeks +/- I've been saying I was going to take the sand bags out of my truck. Think I'll actually do it this weekend.


Removed sand bags yesterday. 
Saw accountant today; I didn't the reminder that it's been almost 2 yrs since a billable event, got it anyway. 
Still in better shape than many others.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Nice spring like day today tho. Icy is probably getten excited. Ice cream season will b here soon.


Well the "forecasts" are for a cold and wet spring so it will probably be warm and dry.. my shops Still open had their best january ever so i got that consolation prize


----------



## Petr51488

LAB INC said:


> Haha that's to funny, I recall we had off for a week as well. I can remember plowing with my father, that was a great storm. Would be nice to get another one. This year has just been a wash, I kind of can't wait until it's over.


You've handled yourself pretty well this year. Usually by mid January some of the guys have to talk you off a ledge.


----------



## iceyman

Insane wreck to end daytona.. hope newman is ok


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Insane wreck to end daytona.. hope newman is ok


I was watching, haven't seen any updates yet.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> You've handled yourself pretty well this year. Usually by mid January some of the guys have to talk you off a ledge.


 I know most of the time I have lost it at this point. I kind of gave up on the snow, this has been my 25 year plowing and I am getting sick of it. All my years this one so far has been bad, I personally have not even had my plow on my personal truck. I can't recall when we had a year that I did not use it one or two times by Feb. I still have some hope but I am losing faith every day, I am only going to stay in this a year or two more. I run my family's business, we own and manage commercial real estate so that keeps me busy. Plowing always was a second deal for me.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was watching, haven't seen any updates yet.


Serious but non life threatening injuries..amazing cars they build


----------



## sota

No news is good news; at least it means he's not dead yet.
Getting hit upside down and sideways is definitely going to be a bad deal.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> No news is good news; at least it means he's not dead yet.
> Getting hit upside down and sideways is definitely going to be a bad deal.


Ive watched fan videos from the stands and its just crazy how fast it all happened.. went from being another daytona wreck to pure mayhem in a split second


----------



## sota

Yea. And people who are throwing blame at Blaney need to just chill.
A) it's racin'.
B) that was the same move people had been pulling all race (from both sides), but especially at the end of each segment (that's another rant.)
C) Newman either dropped a block or was going for a low side pass. Regardless Blaney had a run going.

Nobody wanted to see that, but given how the whole race unfolded, i'm surprised that was the worst wreck of the night, in terms of driver injury. The Run and The Side Draft were in massive effect last night.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Yea. And people who are throwing blame at Blaney need to just chill.
> A) it's racin'.
> B) that was the same move people had been pulling all race (from both sides), but especially at the end of each segment (that's another rant.)
> C) Newman either dropped a block or was going for a low side pass. Regardless Blaney had a run going.
> 
> Nobody wanted to see that, but given how the whole race unfolded, i'm surprised that was the worst wreck of the night, in terms of driver injury. The Run and The Side Draft were in massive effect last night.


People arent happy unless placing blame.. crap happens in racing especially turn 4 last lap of daytona


----------



## shawn_

Was just reading va getting5-8” of snow?


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Was just reading va getting5-8" of snow?


Go four hours north, incredible how much snow is up there. Awesome snowmobiling conditions.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Go four hours north, incredible how much snow is up there. Awesome snowmobiling conditions.


This is 4 hours south tho.... SOUTHHHHH.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> This is 4 hours south tho.... SOUTHHHHH.


Lol could care less man. Going away tomorrow through Sunday and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> This is 4 hours south tho.... SOUTHHHHH.


----------



## prezek

It’s missing us also. We MAY see a few flurries...sitting at 1.8” officially for the winter currently. Bring on spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> Yea. And people who are throwing blame at Blaney need to just chill.
> A) it's racin'.
> B) that was the same move people had been pulling all race (from both sides), but especially at the end of each segment (that's another rant.)
> C) Newman either dropped a block or was going for a low side pass. Regardless Blaney had a run going.
> 
> Nobody wanted to see that, but given how the whole race unfolded, i'm surprised that was the worst wreck of the night, in terms of driver injury. The Run and The Side Draft were in massive effect last night.


I worked on a dirt sportsman stock car, back in the late 70s. Rubbens racing.


----------



## MKWL2

Snow tires are off, all but one plow is tucked away for the season... you're welcome :waving:


----------



## Mike_C

I've been away since the weekend, won't be home until Sunday. Normally I'd be paranoid about a storm, but this year...not so much


----------



## shawn_

Interesting read lol

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ey-climatologist-20200218.html?outputType=amp


----------



## LAB INC

MKWL2 said:


> Snow tires are off, all but one plow is tucked away for the season... you're welcome :waving:


At this rate I think you can put the last one away. Not looking so good sir, sad to say it.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's snowing down south. Ugh


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Parts of the South could see as much (or more) snow in one storm than I've gotten in two winters *combined*.


----------



## shawn_

Kevin_NJ said:


> Parts of the South could see as much (or more) snow in one storm than I've gotten in two winters *combined*.


That much? I wanted to go south with my trucks and crew but didn't think it was much lol


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> That much? I wanted to go south with my trucks and crew but didn't think it was much lol


3-6 type of storm, nothing special. Not enough to travel for


----------



## sota

DItto. I was looking that projections and said to the wife: "If I knew the right people to hook up with and get paid for going, I'd load up the jeep right now and go."

Seriously, does anybody know anybody down there that could help set something like that up?


----------



## shawn_

sota said:


> DItto. I was looking that projections and said to the wife: "If I knew the right people to hook up with and get paid for going, I'd load up the jeep right now and go."
> 
> Seriously, does anybody know anybody down there that could help set something like that up?


You can probably hit up some local companies . Or even a big company like Virginia snow and ice management .


----------



## shawn_

I was in VA beach, in 2011 taking the fire department test & they just happened to get about 10” of snow a guy from NY trailing a skid steer and 2 pallets of salt with a F550 and f350 was there plowing hotels , little stores etc . Places without snow contractors in place & was charging $$$$ hit like 8 hotels on the strip for the 1 hour I was there watching him.


----------



## sota

he obviously had a plan all lined up, at least mentally.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

shawn_ said:


> That much? I wanted to go south with my trucks and crew but didn't think it was much lol


IMBY, I've gotten a dusting to an inch this year and _*maybe *_4-6" total last year. 
Some areas down there _could_ see 6-8".


----------



## MKWL2

All the snow has been North or South of us this winter LOL


----------



## MKWL2

Looking ahead not seeing much chance of anything... bring on an early spring!


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> I was in VA beach, in 2011 taking the fire department test & they just happened to get about 10" of snow a guy from NY trailing a skid steer and 2 pallets of salt with a F550 and f350 was there plowing hotels , little stores etc . Places without snow contractors in place & was charging $$$$ hit like 8 hotels on the strip for the 1 hour I was there watching him.


All you need is a good, close connection with a property manager, we've traveled to plow many times. It's not worth it for less than a foot of snow though, there just isn't enough billing there to deal with all the logistics and headaches


----------



## Randall Ave

A township just dropped off a 580 Case for repair. I'm putting the plows in there sleeping spots for the season. If that don't make it snow, nothen will.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

GFS is painting more digital snow in fantasy land, does that count?


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> GFS is painting more digital snow in fantasy land, does that count?


No


----------



## LAB INC

Kevin_NJ said:


> GFS is painting more digital snow in fantasy land, does that count?


What is snow?


----------



## HarryTHook

I think this spring is gonna be a good time to buy "slightly" used snow equipment. My son is done college real soon, think I might set up another truck for him. Already seeing the for sale signs out there......


----------



## iceyman

HarryTHook said:


> I think this spring is gonna be a good time to buy "slightly" used snow equipment. My son is done college real soon, think I might set up another truck for him. Already seeing the for sale signs out there......


yep.. even tho i bought 2 plows last year that havent beenused im in it for the long haul.. looking for a salter for my brothers truck. In the sprinh or summer


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> yep.. even tho i bought 2 plows last year that havent beenused im in it for the long haul.. looking for a salter for my brothers truck. In the sprinh or summer


Me thinks you should be able to find a fairly new one, cheap. Nice spring day today.


----------



## shawn_

I agree in it for the long haul, lot
Of stuff for sale .

icy I maybe have a 1.5 yard western tornado for sale this summer . Might upgrade to a bigger one .


----------



## sota

I might be tempted to pick up another homesteader/suburbanite if I could find one for an absolute steal, and especially if it was complete minus the correct body side mount.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I might be tempted to pick up another homesteader/suburbanite if I could find one for an absolute steal, and especially if it was complete minus the correct body side mount.


Thats what i put on my dads old chevy.. after getting a mount im in it for $1800.. hasnt seen a snowflake in 2 years lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Thats what i put on my dads old chevy.. after getting a mount im in it for $1800.. hasnt seen a snowflake in 2 years lol


Did an inspection on a Volvo outside today, and playing with a motor in the garage, doors wide open, seemed like a late March day.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Did an inspection on a Volvo outside today, and playing with a motor in the garage, doors wide open, seemed like a late March day.


Yea it was a beauty.. had the kids at the park for awhile.. nice night to work except i have to spend an hour or 2 reorganizing one of my walk in freezers.. only -15 in there .. doh


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea it was a beauty.. had the kids at the park for awhile.. nice night to work except i have to spend an hour or 2 reorganizing one of my walk in freezers.. only -15 in there .. doh


II've had to work in reefer trailers, it gets pretty darn cold in them.


----------



## sota

I did some putzing and cleanup work outside today.
Put the snow tires in the back of the shed.
Now it'll snow tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I did some putzing and cleanup work outside today.
> Put the snow tires in the back of the shed.
> Now it'll snow tomorrow.


Tmrw will be nicest day of spring so far... oh wait


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Tmrw will be nicest day of spring so far... oh wait


I haven't looked, but the next big storm might just be, 10 days out.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I haven't looked, but the next big storm might just be, 10 days out.


It's over before it ever began.

The 23rd of March is looking good for a startup date.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> It's over before it ever began.
> 
> The 23rd of March is looking good for a startup date.


Pattern flipped late dec and never budged.. the mountains have done ok recently at least


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Pattern flipped late dec and never budged.. the mountains have done ok recently at least


I think we're in for a drought. No local melt off, and if the rainy season slows. Well who knows.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think we're in for a drought. No local melt off, and if the rainy season slows. Well who knows.


I LOVE droughts


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I LOVE droughts


Might be a cold, dry summer.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Might be a cold, dry summer.


Thanks for the outlook Storm Field


----------



## J.Ricci

Going on vacation tomorrow, it would be nice to get one storm when I get back so I don't have to sit on all this salt


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Going on vacation tomorrow, it would be nice to get one storm when I get back so I don't have to sit on all this salt


Yea we have a nice pile still not to mention pallets and pallets of calcium


----------



## shawn_

Save it for next year , it don’t go bad


----------



## treeguyry

Anyone going to the trade show this week? I've never gone since I'm not a landscaper but I'm thinking about it this year since I've heard theres some tree gear and I've got a pretty slow week


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Anyone going to the trade show this week? I've never gone since I'm not a landscaper but I'm thinking about it this year since I've heard theres some tree gear and I've got a pretty slow week


Not this year, I'll be away. There's plenty of tree stuff there though usually so I'm sure it'll be worth your while


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Anyone going to the trade show this week? I've never gone since I'm not a landscaper but I'm thinking about it this year since I've heard theres some tree gear and I've got a pretty slow week


Still up in the air if I'm going or not. But agree with Ricci would be worth a visit for you.


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> Anyone going to the trade show this week? I've never gone since I'm not a landscaper but I'm thinking about it this year since I've heard theres some tree gear and I've got a pretty slow week


I've got a bunch of passes for myself and some of my staff, but I'm undecided on if I personally will be going or just sending them on their way


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I've got a bunch of passes for myself and some of my staff, but I'm undecided on if I personally will be going or just sending them on their way


Plowsite meetup should happen one year


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Plowsite meetup should happen one year


Back in the day it was more common ..id be up for it


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I've got a bunch of passes for myself and some of my staff, but I'm undecided on if I personally will be going or just sending them on their way


I'd say I'll keep an eye out for you but all I know is you're not as old as Randall lol


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> I'd say I'll keep an eye out for you but all I know is you're not as old as Randall lol


I think everyone thinks I'm older than I am, I'm not even 50 yet


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I think everyone thinks I'm older than I am, I'm not even 50 yet


Youngens


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I think everyone thinks I'm older than I am, I'm not even 50 yet


My bad, I guess because of the size of your company I thought you were a lot older than that.


----------



## HeatMiser

I think Randall and I are the old guard, just turned 60 this year. You know you’re old when your wife suggests AC for your birthday and one of the first things you realize is that means you have to stay up past midnight


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> I think Randall and I are the old guard, just turned 60 this year. You know you're old when your wife suggests AC for your birthday and one of the first things you realize is that means you have to stay up past midnight


At least the wife still wants to party!


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> At least the wife still wants to party!


His wife's like 30 she's probably gonna kill the poor guy, but he'll die happy


----------



## HeatMiser

truckie80 said:


> His wife's like 30 she's probably gonna kill the poor guy, but he'll die happy


33 and I never wanted to live long anyway


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> 33 and I never wanted to live long anyway


Your my idol dude


----------



## treeguyry

You guys were right, definitely worth going to the trade show


----------



## truckie80

Trade show was good, kicked me into gear to start getting equipment ready for spring. March 23 sounds like the perfect start date


----------



## V_Scapes

Upstate getting smoked with snow right now.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Upstate getting smoked with snow right now.


Its a mountain snow Kinda pattern.. hopefully they can keep the rain to a minimum and capitalize on a big march.. while we hope for a torch


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Its a mountain snow Kinda pattern.. hopefully they can keep the rain to a minimum and capitalize on a big march.. while we hope for a torch


Lake effect snow, some areas had a blizzard warning with potentially 3-4'.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Lake effect snow, some areas had a blizzard warning with potentially 3-4'.


That would give us a challenge.


----------



## shawn_

Randall Ave said:


> That would give us a challenge.


Yeah no doubt, wouldn't be fun. But I wouldn't complain.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> That would give us a challenge.


No question about that.


----------



## iceyman

Dam trees


----------



## V_Scapes

Slight chance for snow 3/6-3/7 then I think the trucks are coming out of snow mode.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Dam trees
> 
> View attachment 201582


You've been having a tough year.



V_Scapes said:


> Slight chance for snow 3/6-3/7 then I think the trucks are coming out of snow mode.


Snow a week out, when have I heard that fairy tale before?


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> You've been having a tough year.
> 
> Snow a week out, when have I heard that fairy tale before?


"Thread the needle" they say. I don't even know why they mention it in a long range forecast. Trying to go away the next three weekends so I don't want it.


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Yeah no doubt, wouldn't be fun. But I wouldn't complain.


3 feet is a nightmare


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> You've been having a tough year.
> 
> part of life lol
> 
> Snow a week out, when have I heard that fairy tale before?


Its a clipper coming across.. 35 and white rain looks about right


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Its a clipper coming across.. 35 and white rain looks about right


You know it's a bad winter when even you say it ain't gonna snow


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Dam trees
> 
> View attachment 201582


So basically, it ain't snowed all winter, and you still broke your plow. You need a drink. Mabey we will get a march madness of snow.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> So basically, it ain't snowed all winter, and you still broke your plow. You need a drink. Mabey we will get a march madness of snow.


Lmao .. honestly march doesnt look good for snow which im ok with. I want 60s


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> 3 feet is a nightmare


Having no snow is a nightmare without money.
3 feet of snow is a nightmare with suitcases of green backs being handed to me.


----------



## HeatMiser

sota said:


> Having no snow is a nightmare without money.
> 3 feet of snow is a nightmare with suitcases of green backs being handed to me.


3 feet of snow you'll be in so far over your head with that SUV you won't even know what hit you


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> 3 feet of snow you'll be in so far over your head with that SUV you won't even know what hit you


It's apparent that he doesn't know what hits him any day of the week snow or not.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> It's apparent that he doesn't know what hits him any day of the week snow or not.


Ain't gonna argue with that.


----------



## Randall Ave

It was just spitting some snow here for a minute, its cold enough, almost March, mabey winter is going to start?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It was just spitting some snow here for a minute, its cold enough, almost March, mabey winter is going to start?


Going up to sixty this week bud.


----------



## iceyman

Hit a nice squall on the turnpike near exit 7 today.. anyone watching devils? These kings helmets are atrocious and we cant finish the dam puck


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Going up to sixty this week bud.


Got two landscapers trucks apart. One wants to start doing cleanups on Tuesday. The other is sitting dead waiting for parts.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Hit a nice squall on the turnpike near exit 7 today.. anyone watching devils? These kings helmets are atrocious and we cant finish the dam puck


Looks like tinfoil hats, jerseys ain't much better either.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hit a nice squall on the turnpike near exit 7 today.. anyone watching devils? These kings helmets are atrocious and we cant finish the dam puck


Wacky combo for sure. Tough loss but at least we got a point.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Wacky combo for sure. Tough loss but at least we got a point.


Too many chances in 2nd period. Need to capitalize.. sick shot in ot.. cant let the guy walk in and rip one from the dot.. we were dead tired.. cant be out for 1:30+ inot


----------



## iceyman

Trend for fri storm.. confidence level on snow for nj 1.5%


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Trend for fri storm.. confidence level on snow for nj 1.5%
> 
> View attachment 201648


So if nobody gets their plows back out of storage, it might snow?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> So if nobody gets their plows back out of storage, it might snow?


And if i dont fix my lights .. definitely maybe snow


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> And if i dont fix my lights .. definitely maybe snow


Tape a flashlight to the bracket, slap a Triangle on the back, your now a Amish plow jockey, laws don't apply.


----------



## Mike_C

We're going to start cleanups on HOA's and some larger commercial a few days next week, so that should add to the likelihood of some snow.


----------



## S_Marino87

Put my plow away behind my garage on Friday. Nice and inconvenient if it needs to come out again before fall


----------



## V_Scapes

Started getting busy here in terms of estimates. Always amazes me how a couple of sunny warms days gets people motivated.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Anyone have experience with a DIY asphalt crack filler? I've got some good size cracks that grass/weeds started growing in along with many smaller spiderweb cracks.

Seems like my options are "rope" that you use torch to melt, a jug that you pour in (like a thick paint) or stuff that is applied like a spackle.


----------



## fendt716

kevinnj how big are the large cracks wide and deep? spider web nothing will fix it. hot crackfiller is your best option but rope stuff is expense. neyra has real good cold pour call acrylaseal about $30.00 per gal.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They vary, I have not measured them, but the bigger ones are probably at least 1/2" wide. I have not scraped them out yet either. I was looking at the "Crack-Stix" rope stuff for them. $75 for 125ft of 1/2". Those are my more immediate concern because of the grass/weeds in them. I'll look into the other stuff you mentioned also.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Started getting busy here in terms of estimates. Always amazes me how a couple of sunny warms days gets people motivated.


Phone hasn't really started ringing yet, drips and drabs but it's coming. We did land a couple real interesting jobs we'll be starting in the next few weeks though


----------



## Petr51488

This would be the first year that I didn’t take out my plow. It’s been in my dad’s shop hanging up in the rafters since last winter. I took all my snow blowers out of the container only because I needed to put the mowers away in December but I didn’t use any of them either. The two storms we got were all shovel jobs. Kind of crazy if you think about it. I don’t think we had any chances of snow the whole month of February. Most dropped off he map about a week before- and to me that’s nothing really to take seriously.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Phone hasn't really started ringing yet, drips and drabs but it's coming. We did land a couple real interesting jobs we'll be starting in the next few weeks though


What kind of jobs?

The spring "tidal wave" is still coming but alot of the work I've been looking at is decent size stuff. Between now and early May I consider bid season.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What kind of jobs?
> 
> The spring "tidal wave" is still coming but alot of the work I've been looking at is decent size stuff. Between now and early May I consider bid season.


Redoing a couple baseball fields, also landed a job in Manhattan building the biggest rooftop garden we'll have done to date. Breaking ground on building a dog park next week as well. This is the most varied work I've had booked this early in the season, should be an interesting year.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Redoing a couple baseball fields, also landed a job in Manhattan building the biggest rooftop garden we'll have done to date. Breaking ground on building a dog park next week as well. This is the most varied work I've had booked this early in the season, should be an interesting year.


Rooftop+manhattan=payup


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> Redoing a couple baseball fields, also landed a job in Manhattan building the biggest rooftop garden we'll have done to date. Breaking ground on building a dog park next week as well. This is the most varied work I've had booked this early in the season, should be an interesting year.


Getting material up to the roof must be fun


----------



## Randall Ave

HeatMiser said:


> Getting material up to the roof must be fun


Beat me to it, I'm thinking about the parking tickets.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Rooftop+manhattan=payup


Job total is an impressive number but profit margin will most likely end up being at the low end of what we shoot for, way too many things to eat it up on this but it'll be a fun one.



HeatMiser said:


> Getting material up to the roof must be fun


You got that right, the freight elevator can only do one pallet of material at a time. Bulk material we'll be subbing to have it blown in, unless I go full on Tim Taylor and soup up my B302



Randall Ave said:


> Beat me to it, I'm thinking about the parking tickets.


Coordinating with NYPD highway patrol for the first few days of the job while we have a small army of trucks on site, the rest of the job will be the real hassle but the idea is to turn a crew cab pickup into a clown car


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Coordinating with NYPD highway patrol


Careful don't let them get their cowboy boots dirty, they'll have a hissy fit


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Job total is an impressive number but profit margin will most likely end up being at the low end of what we shoot for, way too many things to eat it up on this but it'll be a fun one.


Yep my profit margin in nyc is definitely lower than other jobs but the number always starts alot higher.. part of dealing with all the bs


----------



## MKWL2

Hearing murmurings about some snow this Friday- Saturday AM... plows are away, snow tires off and I have a morning full of client meetings scheduled for Saturday morning so I’m sure it’ll snow ❄


----------



## Randall Ave

Accuweather had some far fetched story, the possibility of two storms a merging, then snow, I say, bull @%#@


----------



## fendt716

kevinnj 125 feet rope is only going get you about 60 linear feet at 1/2 inch deep. if you have 300 plus feet to do find a paver with a 10 gal hot crack rig. should be able for about same price or less. roundup weeds 2 weeks ahead of doing job. cracks must very dry . do not do day after it rains ground is still damp. put black sand on it for detach.


----------



## V_Scapes

MKWL2 said:


> Hearing murmurings about some snow this Friday- Saturday AM... plows are away, snow tires off and I have a morning full of client meetings scheduled for Saturday morning so I'm sure it'll snow ❄


Only looks like wet snow flakes mixed in at end of rain, gonna be too warm.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Accuweather had some far fetched story, the possibility of two storms a merging, then snow, I say, bull @%#@


Not gona phase


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Not gona phase


Good.


----------



## Tcp

If anybody needs some paving work this season let me know 10% off the top for referrals


----------



## iceyman

Tcp said:


> If anybody needs some paving work this season let me know 10% off the top for referrals


Oh hi


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Not gona phase


Couple hundred miles from a blizzard lol


----------



## shawn_

Tcp said:


> If anybody needs some paving work this season let me know 10% off the top for referrals


Ok, how about 50% for all PS members work


----------



## sota

Tcp said:


> If anybody needs some paving work this season let me know 10% off the top for referrals


You work with gravel drives and would 07922 area code be too far for you?


----------



## treeguyry

A good wind storm would be nice since snow is a lost cause this year


----------



## Tcp

sota said:


> You work with gravel drives and would 07922 area code be too far for you?


Pretty much cover whole state


sota said:


> You work with gravel drives and would 07922 area code be too far for you?


To stay competitive I pretty much do asphalt driveways only and parking lot. But pretty much cover the whole state


----------



## iceyman

Just to show how bad of a model the gfs is.. snowmap for 3/12 storm.. thinks its gona be about 10-15* colder then what will probably happen


----------



## iceyman

Euro for same storm..


----------



## Klaibs27

I saw the same thing icey and went to both the CMC (which now has more compute power than the GFS) and the Euro to see if it was a figment of it's imagination and sure enough... bubkus. Nada, zilch. 

On another note, I've been on more estimates in the past week for tree work than I have been all winter so that's a plus. Mid 60's in the forecast early next week.


----------



## Tcp

shawn_ said:


> Ok, how about 50% for all PS members work


 if you can sell the job for 50% more than I want no problem it's all yours


----------



## djt1029

Have to do a cleanup for a realtor tomorrow, might as well do a few commercial places afterwards since we’ll be out anyway and it feels like spring as it is


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Have to do a cleanup for a realtor tomorrow, might as well do a few commercial places afterwards since we'll be out anyway and it feels like spring as it is


When are you starting your regular cleanup schedule?


----------



## sota

Tcp said:


> Pretty much cover whole state
> 
> To stay competitive I pretty much do asphalt driveways only and parking lot. But pretty much cover the whole state


Understood. If you know of anyone who works on gravel, I'd appreciate a point to. I'm looking for some re-grading, laying, and MASSIVE compacting (like, no little plate compactor crap... I want someone with a yuge machine to really lay this down hard.) Also, rock I can get for free or cheap, as I live next to a rock quarry, and they hook me up since I don't complain.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> Understood. If you know of anyone who works on gravel, I'd appreciate a point to. I'm looking for some re-grading, laying, and MASSIVE compacting (like, no little plate compactor crap... I want someone with a yuge machine to really lay this down hard.) Also, rock I can get for free or cheap, as I live next to a rock quarry, and they hook me up since I don't complain.


Anyone with a skid steer or mini excavator can do this. And clean gravel doesn't really compact like QP or RCA does.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> Understood. If you know of anyone who works on gravel, I'd appreciate a point to. I'm looking for some re-grading, laying, and MASSIVE compacting (like, no little plate compactor crap... I want someone with a yuge machine to really lay this down hard.) Also, rock I can get for free or cheap, as I live next to a rock quarry, and they hook me up since I don't complain.


You don't need a huge machine, you'll be fine doing it in short lifts with larger plate compactor. It's not like you're parking 18 wheelers on it. Spend the extra couple bucks on QP it won't get spongey like RCA


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Just to show how bad of a model the gfs is.. snowmap for 3/12 storm.. thinks its gona be about 10-15* colder then what will probably happen
> 
> View attachment 201706


Someone should pull the plug on the GFS already, it's an embarrassment really.


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> Someone should pull the plug on the GFS already, it's an embarrassment really.


Oh it gets better.. on the next update on the model it will go out to 840 hrs once a day. Cant get an 84 hr forecast right but lets multiply by 10 smh


----------



## sota

sounds like I need a little education.
I did a pad not long ago using 3/4 clean, so i'm not afraid of a little manual labor.
Do I just ask for a truck load of QP?
Are there any issues with moving it by shovel and wheelbarrow?
Any considerations for storage during what will be several months for me to complete the project? (tarp the pile?)


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> sounds like I need a little education.
> I did a pad not long ago using 3/4 clean, so i'm not afraid of a little manual labor.
> Do I just ask for a truck load of QP?
> Are there any issues with moving it by shovel and wheelbarrow?
> Any considerations for storage during what will be several months for me to complete the project? (tarp the pile?)


How many sqft?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Oh it gets better.. on the next update on the model it will go out to 840 hrs once a day. Cant get an 84 hr forecast right but lets multiply by 10 smh


Saw that too.


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> How many sqft?


Good question. Rough back of the napkin answer is 2000 sqft roughly.
The bigger problem is I need grading work done first, and that'll require a tractor to pull off.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> When are you starting your regular cleanup schedule?


Probably the 23rd as long as nothing crazy happens


----------



## iceyman

We need to get the pattern to adjust one day back so our nicest day of he week isnt a monday lol


----------



## iceyman

New jerseys for our nashville tourny.. straight from hongkong


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> New jerseys for our nashville tourny.. straight from hongkong
> 
> View attachment 201769


Tournament this weekend or next?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Tournament this weekend or next?


26-29th.. weve been joking thats when our blizzard will come


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> 26-29th.. weve been joking thats when our blizzard will come


NJ Dot trucks I see are on stand by near Morristown, they have a full load of salt!


----------



## sota

LAB INC said:


> NJ Dot trucks I see are on stand by near Morristown, they have a full load of salt!


right now?


----------



## LAB INC

sota said:


> right now?


 Around 5:30pm, they where parked on 287, fully loaded ready to go.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> NJ Dot trucks I see are on stand by near Morristown, they have a full load of salt!


They havent wasted money in awhile


----------



## iceyman

Wow what a goal by jesper


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Wow what a goal by jesper


The kids special


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> They havent wasted money in awhile


 Very true.


----------



## Randall Ave

I did see a few guys with plows on yesterday. Maybe they were heard something we didn't.


----------



## sota

I think they're just too lazy to take 'em off.
I *just* removed the controller from the interior of the jeep, after all.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm cleaning today, two trips to the scrap yard, taking all the winter stuff out of the service truck, going thru the shelves and just thowing out a lot of old stock I am never going to use. Oh, channel 12 said that Monday could hit 70'.


----------



## sota

decided to start pulling the popped nails out of the deck, as i'm replacing all the boards this summer it looks like.


----------



## iceyman

Love beating the rangers


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> I'm cleaning today, two trips to the scrap yard, taking all the winter stuff out of the service truck, going thru the shelves and just thowing out a lot of old stock I am never going to use. Oh, channel 12 said that Monday could hit 70'.


If you find stuff for 2-stroke detroits, let me know. Between my stuff and the airport stuff, we have 8 of them, in 53, 71, and 92 flavors.


----------



## Randall Ave

Aerospace Eng said:


> If you find stuff for 2-stroke detroits, let me know. Between my stuff and the airport stuff, we have 8 of them, in 53, 71, and 92 flavors.


Not much stuff left. And I don't want to get rid of anything just yet, I have timing pins for injectors. Overized sleeve, piston install funnel tool, don't know what else. They were my fathers. I have the timing tools for 8.2 fuel pinchers.


----------



## AG09

And just like that winter is over and spring cleanups have begun...


----------



## iceyman

What a day


----------



## gman2310

This is first time in 26 years that I have not dropped a blade in the winter. Wtf!


----------



## Mike_C

Residential cleanups in 2 weeks, running a couple crews on commercials though. Tomorrow we start to push on with spring projects


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Residential cleanups in 2 weeks, running a couple crews on commercials though. Tomorrow we start to push on with spring projects


I'm waiting until the 23rd also, we could start now but don't want to blow through all of our work too early. Started taking the winter gear off the trucks today.


----------



## iceyman

gman2310 said:


> This is first time in 26 years that I have not dropped a blade in the winter. Wtf!


I did 2 lots besides my own all winter add mine and its 3 lots total lol


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'm waiting until the 23rd also, we could start now but don't want to blow through all of our work too early. Started taking the winter gear off the trucks today.


The extra work might be a bit scarce this spring if the news keeps hyping up the coronavirus and crashing the economy in the process. If there's ever a year to focus on maintenance over enhancements & installs, this might be the year. The impact could be very real with the hysteria kicking into high gear


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> The extra work might be a bit scarce this spring if the news keeps hyping up the coronavirus and crashing the economy in the process. If there's ever a year to focus on maintenance over enhancements & installs, this might be the year. The impact could be very real with the hysteria kicking into high gear


The hysterics are making this whole situation exponentially worse. Everyday I'm getting at least 10 emails/calls from department brass, department doctors, union reps, it's a joke. Some of the younger guys on the job are buying into the hype, the civilians are almost all completely on board with the doom and gloom we're all gonna die attitude. People are afraid of what's basically the flu, just a slightly worse strain. The financial effects of this are probably going to be worse than the virus itself


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> The hysterics are making this whole situation exponentially worse. Everyday I'm getting at least 10 emails/calls from department brass, department doctors, union reps, it's a joke. Some of the younger guys on the job are buying into the hype, the civilians are almost all completely on board with the doom and gloom we're all gonna die attitude. People are afraid of what's basically the flu, just a slightly worse strain. The financial effects of this are probably going to be worse than the virus itself


Its completely insane whats happening with this virus(flu). Really getting me nervous with a bunch of festivals in the south cancelled this month. Overblown is understated by 1000000000. Im frustrated to say the least


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> The extra work might be a bit scarce this spring if the news keeps hyping up the coronavirus and crashing the economy in the process. If there's ever a year to focus on maintenance over enhancements & installs, this might be the year. The impact could be very real with the hysteria kicking into high gear


I wouldn't say I'm worried yet, but getting concerned. Phone's been pretty dead, and I don't expect the big work to come in the way it did last year while things are this unsettled. Already had one customer who was supposed to be the first big project of the year back out for the time being since they're getting beat up in the stock market. Noticeably fewer people in stores and restaurants the last few days too


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This is exactly what the anti-Trumpers want. They're happy to see the economy fail because it could hurt Trump in November. 

Real Americans suffer. I'm fortunate so far in this case being a Salaried worker, but my 401k has taken a real beating. If the panic doesn't stop the unemployment rolls are going to start to increase, making the wacko lefties even happier.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm worried yet, but getting concerned. Phone's been pretty dead, and I don't expect the big work to come in the way it did last year while things are this unsettled. Already had one customer who was supposed to be the first big project of the year back out for the time being since they're getting beat up in the stock market. Noticeably fewer people in stores and restaurants the last few days too


My phone has been quiet compared to this time last year. Hopefully it's just alittle early and things pick up. I hired an additional guy this year who seems promising I'd hate to let him go if I can't keep him busy.


----------



## J.Ricci

Phone's been pretty much dead here too. Yesterday was the first day I started to notice fewer people out and about and started to notice places selling out of cases of water and **** like. It's a worse flu, it's not the black death.



Kevin_NJ said:


> This is exactly what the anti-Trumpers want. They're happy to see the economy fail because it could hurt Trump in November.
> 
> Real Americans suffer. I'm fortunate so far in this case being a Salaried worker, but my 401k has taken a real beating. If the panic doesn't stop the unemployment rolls are going to start to increase, making the wacko lefties even happier.


The media won't let this go, they want a recession and they see their opportunity to make it happen. Anything they can do to make Trump look bad, they will, no matter what the impact on the average American.


----------



## LAB INC

gman2310 said:


> This is first time in 26 years that I have not dropped a blade in the winter. Wtf!


About the same with me, I personally did not go out at all, never even put my plow on my personal truck. First time in all my years of plow I did not do a thing.


----------



## Mike_C

We’re taking on a few less team members this year, once the flurry of already booked construction is completed I would not be surprised by a lull similar to the recession years back. The phone isn’t ringing and my heaviest round of advertising for the year just went out ahead of all of the hysteria. Ripple impact of the media **** storm will likely be felt all season. My laundromat hardly took in $100 yesterday total, and my wife, who owns a salon, is dealing with around a 20% cancellation rate instead of their normal range of 1%


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> We're taking on a few less team members this year, once the flurry of already booked construction is completed I would not be surprised by a lull similar to the recession years back. The phone isn't ringing and my heaviest round of advertising for the year just went out ahead of all of the hysteria. Ripple impact of the media **** storm will likely be felt all season. My laundromat hardly took in $100 yesterday total, and my wife, who owns a salon, is dealing with around a 20% cancellation rate instead of their normal range of 1%


I did some running around today and parking lots that are usually full during the day are more than half empty


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> We're taking on a few less team members this year, once the flurry of already booked construction is completed I would not be surprised by a lull similar to the recession years back. The phone isn't ringing and my heaviest round of advertising for the year just went out ahead of all of the hysteria. Ripple impact of the media **** storm will likely be felt all season. My laundromat hardly took in $100 yesterday total, and my wife, who owns a salon, is dealing with around a 20% cancellation rate instead of their normal range of 1%


We're around the time of year when we start scheduling pre-season AC service, usually a lot of the senior citizens want to schedule ASAP so its done, much slower response than usual this year so far though and I think it's that they don't want "outsiders" in their houses. Especially in Bergen county where there's been a handful of cases.



treeguyry said:


> I did some running around today and parking lots that are usually full during the day are more than half empty


Flu scary. Orange man bad


----------



## Petr51488

Relax guys. I’m sure the lack of winter has people not knowing when to get this party started. It’ll be the same as every other year. On a side note- bj’s is totally out of water .


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Relax guys. I'm sure the lack of winter has people not knowing when to get this party started. It'll be the same as every other year. On a side note- bj's is totally out of water .


Mid March until around Memorial Day we average around 60 calls regarding potential work per day....we've had a total of 11 since Friday.


----------



## sota

I still don't get the run on butt paper and water bottles.
This isn't e-coli. I'd think stores should be out of things like nyquil and other OTC cold/flu symptom relievers.
I feel like someone created a pandemic for no logical reason, and the lemmings are following it blindly over the cliff.
it's been over a year since the marcal plant burned down, so I doubt it's them.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> I still don't get the run on butt paper and water bottles.
> This isn't e-coli. I'd think stores should be out of things like nyquil and other OTC cold/flu symptom relievers.
> I feel like someone created a pandemic for no logical reason, and the lemmings are following it blindly over the cliff.
> it's been over a year since the marcal plant burned down, so I doubt it's them.


Trumps fault


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Mid March until around Memorial Day we average around 60 calls regarding potential work per day....we've had a total of 11 since Friday.


Come to think of it I was away all weekend and checked my messages yesterday expecting some good calls and all I got was one cancellation notice for a condo association.


----------



## iceyman

We need to pray this passes before summer.. the one thing we have going for us is that people forget quickly


----------



## djt1029

Went to my buddy's deli this morning, I was there probably 45 minutes shooting the **** with him and only 2 people came and went the entire time. They're usually packed at that time



V_Scapes said:


> Come to think of it I was away all weekend and checked my messages yesterday expecting some good calls and all I got was one cancellation notice for a condo association.


Same here, no good calls in days and with the mild winter we already finished most of the projects I'd normally have lined up for the first few weeks of construction.


----------



## Randall Ave

With the news throwing statements like, global economy failure, people aren't going to spend extra money. My phone must be broken. Hasn't rang yet this week. Even the spam calls are down. I haven't figured my total snow billing for the season, why get depressed even more.


----------



## S_Marino87

Last night was a first, broke up a fight between two idiots over you guessed it - hand sanitizer. As far as construction goes, luckily I've got a couple week backlog of work but the phone, she ain't ringing


----------



## iceyman

Im getting more nervous by the day


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Im getting more nervous by the day


When's festival season kick off for you?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> When's festival season kick off for you?


Last weekend in april .. Virginia beach


----------



## Randall Ave

They just cancelled the St Patrick's day parade in NYC.


----------



## J.Ricci

The financial impact of this will be way worse than the virus itself.



Randall Ave said:


> They just cancelled the St Patrick's day parade in NYC.


The wussification of America continues


----------



## treeguyry

Off the topic of the virus for a minute, I know some of the guys on here last year mentioned painting the beds of their trucks in the spring. What kind of paint do you use? I want to throw a quick coat inside the chip bodies since they have some dings here and there and I don't want to get any rust issues down the line


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Off the topic of the virus for a minute, I know some of the guys on here last year mentioned painting the beds of their trucks in the spring. What kind of paint do you use? I want to throw a quick coat inside the chip bodies since they have some dings here and there and I don't want to get any rust issues down the line


Some of the truck body paint is textured, like a rough finish. I do not think you want that in a dump body. Pressure wash it out, then prime it with like Rustoleum rust inhibitor primer, then a good coat of paint. Just my thoughts.


----------



## djt1029

treeguyry said:


> Off the topic of the virus for a minute, I know some of the guys on here last year mentioned painting the beds of their trucks in the spring. What kind of paint do you use? I want to throw a quick coat inside the chip bodies since they have some dings here and there and I don't want to get any rust issues down the line


Every spring I do the beds of my trucks along with the frames/tow hooks/plow mounts and hitches with black gloss rustoleum farm & implement paint. We wire brush any dings and rust, power wash it out and paint it. It can be a pain, but it makes a huge difference


----------



## J.Ricci

So, the NBA is suspending the season....because all those 80 year old guys in the league are at such high risk I guess? What a joke


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> So, the NBA is suspending the season....because all those 80 year old guys in the league are at such high risk I guess? What a joke


Give Gobert the defensive player of the year, the guy shut the entire league down


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> So, the NBA is suspending the season....because all those 80 year old guys in the league are at such high risk I guess? What a joke


This will all trickle down. Not a good start to the season especially after an absent winter.


----------



## iceyman

Ok i lied.. im getting more nervous by the hour.. this is plain insanity


----------



## Mike_C

After the winter we had this is the worst timing for something like this. Election years always dicey, but this is some full on hysteria. Feels like an Orwellian State with everything being shut down with very little true justification. I’m on board with the travel restrictions, there’s no reason to make things worse, and it “should” help calm some of the panic, but closing schools, canceling parades and sports. It’s unbelievable


----------



## Petr51488

Guys- it’s not that bad. They’re taking all these precautions to keep it from getting like China. 75% of people are totally over reacting. What toilet paper and water has anything to with a virus? Idk. The water in your sinks aren’t going to stop flowing. Buy a britta filter. If anything you’ll be ****ting less because you’ll be sick and can’t eat lol is this a problem? Yes. Is it the end of the world like every news outlet is making it seem? No! Just remember how the media brainwashed everyone into telling everyone Hillary was going to win lol. Relaxxxx. Wash your hands and just be a little more cautious. Panic once we get numbers like China did. Things are getting closed down to stop it before it gets there. Stock market is dropping one day- then bouncing back at record numbers. Take advantage of it and buy in when it slumps again in the next week or two. Breathhhhhh


----------



## Petr51488

“For most people, the new coronavirus causes only mild or moderate symptoms, such as fever and cough. For some, especially older adults and people with existing health problems, it can cause more severe illness, including pneumonia.”
“
The vast majority of people recover from the virus, which causes the disease COVID-19. According to the World Health Organization, people with mild illness recover in about two weeks, while those with more severe illness may take three to six weeks to recover. In mainland China, where the virus first exploded, more than 80,000 people have been diagnosed and more than 58,000 have so far recovered.”


----------



## djt1029

I don’t think anyone on here is worried about the virus. They’re frustrated with the hysteria and the economical impacts. I haven’t seen a single post worrying about the virus itself


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> I don't think anyone on here is worried about the virus. They're frustrated with the hysteria and the economical impacts. I haven't seen a single post worrying about the virus itself


Exactly. The issue (in my mind) has almost zero to do with the illness, it's the hysteria and as someone else on this board put it earlier today "wussification" of the country. What shouldn't be an issue at all outside of some casual news headlines here and there, is 24/7 coverage. The media couldn't win the election for Hiltlery in '16, but they can create a recession which impacts us all in different ways. New York is stopping just short of enacting martial law in New Rochelle. A dangerous and treasonous precedent is being set in the ultra-liberal areas being impacted directly by this


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> I don't think anyone on here is worried about the virus. They're frustrated with the hysteria and the economical impacts. I haven't seen a single post worrying about the virus itself


Good point. But understand that everything WILL bounce back. It's just a slow / delayed start. Once people realize- hey life can't just stop- they'll be back in the game 120%.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Good point. But understand that everything WILL bounce back. It's just a slow / delayed start. Once people realize- hey life can't just stop- they'll be back in the game 120%.


The big question is how long that takes


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> "For most people, the new coronavirus causes only mild or moderate symptoms, such as fever and cough. For some, especially older adults and people with existing health problems, it can cause more severe illness, including pneumonia."
> "
> The vast majority of people recover from the virus, which causes the disease COVID-19. According to the World Health Organization, people with mild illness recover in about two weeks, while those with more severe illness may take three to six weeks to recover. In mainland China, where the virus first exploded, more than 80,000 people have been diagnosed and more than 58,000 have so far recovered."


It only got so bad in China because close to 90% of people over 50 in China smoke, it only got so bad in Italy because the average age of the general public there is probably close to 50. The WHO is hardly a reliable source in all of this their anti trump bias is clear. The entire thing is completely blown out of proportion, but that doesn't mean it's not
Something to be worrying about the secondary impacts of. People can't think for themselves anymore and that plays right into the media's hands. No question they won't let this fake hysteria die down even when the virus is contained, which means this could drag on weeks or even months



iceyman said:


> The big question is how long that takes


Exactly. Lost revenue is lost revenue, it's a very real concern


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Good point. But understand that everything WILL bounce back. It's just a slow / delayed start. Once people realize- hey life can't just stop- they'll be back in the game 120%.


True, but we haven't even hit zero level yet. Everyday there's another major overreaction, and while there's leadership in the Oval Office, there's no leadership here in Jersey, the governor will actively spite anything Trump does, so NJ will likely be delayed in the bounce back


----------



## djt1029

Devils cancelled morning skate, looks like the NHL is next to cave. In another turn of events, my office phone rang about 15 minutes ago for the first time in days...but it was a telemarketer.


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> It only got so bad in China because close to 90% of people over 50 in China smoke, it only got so bad in Italy because the average age of the general public there is probably close to 50. The WHO is hardly a reliable source in all of this their anti trump bias is clear. The entire thing is completely blown out of proportion, but that doesn't mean it's not
> Something to be worrying about the secondary impacts of. People can't think for themselves anymore and that plays right into the media's hands. No question they won't let this fake hysteria die down even when the virus is contained, which means this could drag on weeks or even months
> 
> Exactly. Lost revenue is lost revenue, it's a very real concern


You're absolutely right. But let's play devils advocate here- the winter was a huge loss of revenue for everyone- yet it's something we had no control over. Same with this. There's zero you can do about it. In a month this will blow over and you'll just have to make it up then. Everyone will be extra swamped when people realize oh ****- I should have done this a month ago. Charge a little more. And yes- New Jersey and most people will do anything to spite trump. He can save a bus full of nuns and it'll still be his fault for something.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Devils cancelled morning skate, looks like the NHL is next to cave. In another turn of events, my office phone rang about 15 minutes ago for the first time in days...but it was a telemarketer.


Great. There's nothing to watch on TV as it is.


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> Devils cancelled morning skate, looks like the NHL is next to cave. In another turn of events, my office phone rang about 15 minutes ago for the first time in days...but it was a telemarketer.


And you hung up on me.


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> You're absolutely right. But let's play devils advocate here- the winter was a huge loss of revenue for everyone- yet it's something we had no control over. Same with this. There's zero you can do about it. In a month this will blow over and you'll just have to make it up then. Everyone will be extra swamped when people realize oh ****- I should have done this a month ago. Charge a little more. And yes- New Jersey and most people will do anything to spite trump. He can save a bus full of nuns and it'll still be his fault for something.


I think for someone in Mikes situation, it's a bit different. He's got dozens and dozens of guys to keep busy. Otherwise I agree somewhat, the trickledown is what's really going to mess things up more. I do think that for the landscape guys there would be a point in the summer where the construction type of work would just not really come in until next season it'll all depend on how long this drags


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> I do think that for the landscape guys there would be a point in the summer where the construction type of work would just not really come in until next season it'll all depend on how long this drags


If this drags longer than the end of next month, it will have a huge impact on the season instead of just the spring. You can't cram 10 months of work into 6 or so


----------



## Pa Plowman

djt1029 said:


> Devils cancelled morning skate, looks like the NHL is next to cave. In another turn of events, my office phone rang about 15 minutes ago for the first time in days...but it was a telemarketer.


It's happened

NHL suspends play due to virus, hopes to return http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/28891430/sources-nhl-suspending-play-immediately-due-virus
via @ESPN App http://espn.com/app


----------



## iceyman




----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> You're absolutely right. But let's play devils advocate here- the winter was a huge loss of revenue for everyone- yet it's something we had no control over. Same with this. There's zero you can do about it. In a month this will blow over and you'll just have to make it up then. Everyone will be extra swamped when people realize oh ****- I should have done this a month ago. Charge a little more. And yes- New Jersey and most people will do anything to spite trump. He can save a bus full of nuns and it'll still be his fault for something.


Usually my construction crew starts cranking out work right after St. Patrick's day, and by by the end of April; I usually have work for them booked until close to Labor Day. Eventually it will pick up again, but every day they're not on a project, is a day wasted that we won't get back. I'm not concerned with the maintenance side of the business, it's the design build work that is going to take the temporary hit


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> View attachment 201893


Without the Devils I don't know what I can watch a few nights a week that will frustrate the **** out of me...I guess CNN or MSNBC would do the same


----------



## truckie80

Everything's being shut down, no groups over 500 in NYC, no groups over 250 in NJ. FDNY banned all non medical branch units from responding to any illness calls, this is a whole lot of drama for the flu. Welcome to liberal America



djt1029 said:


> Usually my construction crew starts cranking out work right after St. Patrick's day, and by by the end of April; I usually have work for them booked until close to Labor Day. Eventually it will pick up again, but every day they're not on a project, is a day wasted that we won't get back. I'm not concerned with the maintenance side of the business, it's the design build work that is going to take the temporary hit


Fortunately for me I don't do a ton of construction, but I bought a ditch witch this winter....so now that I'm more set up for it, it's going to probably be a down year for it.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Without the Devils I don't know what I can watch a few nights a week that will frustrate the **** out of me...I guess CNN or MSNBC would do the same


The Bachelor?


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I think for someone in Mikes situation, it's a bit different. He's got dozens and dozens of guys to keep busy. Otherwise I agree somewhat, the trickledown is what's really going to mess things up more. I do think that for the landscape guys there would be a point in the summer where the construction type of work would just not really come in until next season it'll all depend on how long this drags


Close to 100 employees to keep busy once things hit full swing in about a week. We lost 2 contracts today due to spring sports potentially being a no go. Theres work on the list to be done, but it's filling up painfully slow. Things will bounce back, but for the time being contingency plans have to be made now for if it's more than a few weeks or even a month. Tomorrow morning I'm holding a meeting to brainstorm. In the end, we'll be fine, it's just about making sure everything flows as easily and comfortably as possible no matter what



iceyman said:


> The Bachelor?


That might be too far.


----------



## sota

So... any over/under on the baby rate spike in 9 months?


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> So... any over/under on the baby rate spike in 9 months?


And you know some crazy people will name the mid corona


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Close to 100 employees to keep busy once things hit full swing in about a week. We lost 2 contracts today due to spring sports potentially being a no go. Theres work on the list to be done, but it's filling up painfully slow. Things will bounce back, but for the time being contingency plans have to be made now for if it's more than a few weeks or even a month. Tomorrow morning I'm holding a meeting to brainstorm. In the end, we'll be fine, it's just about making sure everything flows as easily and comfortably as possible no matter what


Holy smokes.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Holy smokes.


I have 100 employees as well but theyre all hs and college age.. that our lovely governor thinks should make 15$ an hour.. thank god i can report their tips and not pay them min wage..and they cant complain when on a decent day they make 13-15 an hour


----------



## HeatMiser

Bergen County schools are all closing after tomorrow until further notice. Everything’s grinding to a halt and there’s no reason for it


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> Bergen County schools are all closing after tomorrow until further notice. Everything's grinding to a halt and there's no reason for it


My kids go to catholic school in Bergen County, probably a matter of time until their schools close also. Insanity


----------



## treeguyry

The public school system is mainly just mind control and indoctrination anyway to make kids a pawn to the liberal machine. 


Also there’s this car, that runs on water.... but seriously. I mean the first part. It’s not surprising that they’re closing schools, the media’s been using this to panic people for a while why should it stop now


----------



## sota

they've declared monday to be a "snow" day for my town, so they can finish their online indoctrination, I mean EDUCATION, plans to go into effect on tuesday. I'm taking the kid to Easton Fish and Game for some shooting. anyone else a member and want to join?


----------



## Mike_C

Just found out my kids school is closed tomorrow, and Monday for the same thing. Everyones afraid of everything nowadays. I get the whole abundance of caution thing, but this is all obviously a ploy by the media to make Trump look bad and make his road to staying in the white house more difficult. It won't be successful, but this is an absolute joke and an embarrassment to the country. This isn't the USA I grew up in, and this isn't the USA I want my kids to grow up in.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Just found out my kids school is closed tomorrow, and Monday for the same thing. Everyones afraid of everything nowadays. I get the whole abundance of caution thing, but this is all obviously a ploy by the media to make Trump look bad and make his road to staying in the white house more difficult. It won't be successful, but this is an absolute joke and an embarrassment to the country. This isn't the USA I grew up in, and this isn't the USA I want my kids to grow up in.


I love this country more than anything else, and my 4 years in the marines will always be the thing I'm most proud of, but this is not the country I fought for. I agree 100% on the public school system. My sister's a supervisor at a district in Monmouth County, the stories she has of teachers flat out telling kids how to feel about anything remotely political is absolutely disgraceful. I told her a while ago she can't even talk to me about it anymore, it just frustrates the hell out of me. This isn't just about the virus, it's the system as a whole.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I love this country more than anything else, and my 4 years in the marines will always be the thing I'm most proud of, but this is not the country I fought for. I agree 100% on the public school system. My sister's a supervisor at a district in Monmouth County, the stories she has of teachers flat out telling kids how to feel about anything remotely political is absolutely disgraceful. I told her a while ago she can't even talk to me about it anymore, it just frustrates the hell out of me. This isn't just about the virus, it's the system as a whole.


I agree 100% My girlfriend's a teacher, the things that are said to students truly is indoctrination. It's horrible, and I have no idea how she makes it through the day without punching people in the throat some days


----------



## truckie80




----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Just found out my kids school is closed tomorrow, and Monday for the same thing. Everyones afraid of everything nowadays. I get the whole abundance of caution thing, but this is all obviously a ploy by the media to make Trump look bad and make his road to staying in the white house more difficult. It won't be successful, but this is an absolute joke and an embarrassment to the country. This isn't the USA I grew up in, and this isn't the USA I want my kids to grow up in.


Except for when the market comes steaming back mid-late summer.. growing economy after a pandemic and debating biden.. omg


----------



## iceyman

I have a really bad feeling everything will be shutdown for minimum 2 weeks.. we will look like italy soon.. wild stuff


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> I have a really bad feeling everything will be shutdown for minimum 2 weeks.. we will look like italy soon.. wild stuff


They can pry the demo saw from my cold dead hands


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I have a really bad feeling everything will be shutdown for minimum 2 weeks.. we will look like italy soon.. wild stuff


Schools closed down in my town today for two week.


----------



## snowpushers

Our local schools are closed from March 16- April 13. Wife just went to the local Shop Rite, you cannot only find paper products, there was not a piece of meat in the meat section!!! Crazy! Hold on to your hats it's going to be wild ride!


----------



## Mike_C

snowpushers said:


> Our local schools are closed from March 16- April 13. Wife just went to the local Shop Rite, you cannot only find paper products, there was not a piece of meat in the meat section!!! Crazy! Hold on to your hats it's going to be wild ride!


A month? Holy Christmas


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> A month? Holy Christmas


Yup....Same here


----------



## iceyman

We are 2 weeks as of now.. statewide shutdown coming


----------



## Randall Ave

My wife hit a few of the local stores, just mayhem, long lines and empty shelves.


----------



## J.Ricci

All these idiots would never survive an actual disaster


----------



## sota

I'm set


----------



## Petr51488

I went to bjs today. It wasn’t bad. Lots of people but they had things. It’s just going to take some time for truckers to catch up with demand. It’s like that gas shortage we had. We all made it.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> All these idiots would never survive an actual disaster


Seriously


----------



## fendt716

have any of the food stores by gone to food rationing ? the ladies picking their kids school where i was talking about the food stores limiting to like 1 can peas, 2 lbs. at the deli etc.


----------



## truckie80

fendt716 said:


> have any of the food stores by gone to food rationing ? the ladies picking their kids school where i was talking about the food stores limiting to like 1 can peas, 2 lbs. at the deli etc.


My wife went shopping today, said other than it being crowded it wasn't too bad. No paper goods, no hand sanitizer. Here in Harlem, complete opposite but what do you expect. Usually whoever has the Friday night tour does the shopping for the firehouse for the next week. Shelves picked clean for the most part everywhere in our first due area


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> My wife went shopping today, said other than it being crowded it wasn't too bad. No paper goods, no hand sanitizer. Here in Harlem, complete opposite but what do you expect. Usually whoever has the Friday night tour does the shopping for the firehouse for the next week. Shelves picked clean for the most part everywhere in our first due area


Planet of the apes


----------



## iceyman

fendt716 said:


> have any of the food stores by gone to food rationing ? the ladies picking their kids school where i was talking about the food stores limiting to like 1 can peas, 2 lbs. at the deli etc.


Were basically there


----------



## iceyman

Never seen our wegmans so empty.. its like a blizzard was happening for 3 weeks straight


----------



## iceyman

H1N1

60.8 million US cases
Over 12k US deaths
No panic

Coronavirus
1629 cases
41 deaths
Mass hysteria


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> H1N1
> 
> 60.8 million US cases
> Over 12k US deaths
> No panic
> 
> Coronavirus
> 1629 cases
> 41 deaths
> Mass hysteria


H1N1 2009, the Darling of the MSM was in the White House.
Coronaviris, the MSM's own Devil is in the White House and up for reelection in 6.5 months.
Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## sota

Guys, I'm sorry, this is all my fault:










We watched the movie with the kid like 2-3 weeks ago.

Also, thailand's got the monkeys.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> H1N1
> 
> 60.8 million US cases
> Over 12k US deaths
> No panic
> 
> Coronavirus
> 1629 cases
> 41 deaths
> Mass hysteria


Of the deaths 19 were all in that same nursing home in Washington. The survival rate in this country's getting close to 98% and that's just of known cases. Plenty of people have this, or had it, and think/thought it was just the regular flu or a cold and went about their days.

It's obvious it's not about the virus, it's about two things the democrats hatred of Trump, and mind control of the masses


----------



## Kevin_NJ

J.Ricci said:


> mind control of the masses


They're winning that battle for sure.


----------



## HeatMiser

J.Ricci said:


> Of the deaths 19 were all in that same nursing home in Washington. The survival rate in this country's getting close to 98% and that's just of known cases. Plenty of people have this, or had it, and think/thought it was just the regular flu or a cold and went about their days.
> 
> It's obvious it's not about the virus, it's about two things the democrats hatred of Trump, and mind control of the masses


I'm not sure what the average age is now, but as of a few days ago, the average age of the deaths in the US was 80, and the one in Bergen County was 69 (with a bunch of underlying conditions) which would lead you to believe all the others were well into their 80s. The way the media is acting you would think young healthy people were dropping dead at a rate of 10-20%


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> H1N1
> 
> 60.8 million US cases
> Over 12k US deaths
> No panic
> 
> Coronavirus
> 1629 cases
> 41 deaths
> Mass hysteria


This whole thing is such a bunch of horse ****. Pandemics happen, when this all started in China, nobody said anything because all the attention had to be in the impeachment debacle. People travel in and out of the US from China so regularly this has definitely been here since at least the start of this year probably earlier but the powers that be only care now.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> This whole thing is such a bunch of horse ****. Pandemics happen, when this all started in China, nobody said anything because all the attention had to be in the impeachment debacle. People travel in and out of the US from China so regularly this has definitely been here since at least the start of this year probably earlier but the powers that be only care now.


I agree completely that this has been here longer than the sudden influx over the last week or so. The first case was traced back to November. With the way people travel nowadays it's been here since December most likely. In early January my brother had a nasty flu took him 2 weeks to recover from it, he's never sick for more than a day or two and his symptoms were more like coronavirus in hindsight than the regular flu. Would not shock me at all if it had been the virus


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> They're winning that battle for sure.


It will backfire.. way too early in election year


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I want to plant a couple of White Pines, think it's safe now or wait a few more weeks?


----------



## snowpushers

Well it started ... we maintain a small property for Princeton University. We out there this morning, blowing out beds started spade edging the gardens ... manger was on site told us to hold off on all work until further notice! WOW .. just a typical maintenance job! You would thing with all the university charges for admissions, a couple thousand dollars wouldn't kill them!!! Never had a problem in five years working there! The scare is diffently on!!!!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

I hope I am wrong, bit I think for the next three to six months money is going to get tight.


----------



## Mike_C

snowpushers said:


> Well it started ... we maintain a small property for Princeton University. We out there this morning, blowing out beds started spade edging the gardens ... manger was on site told us to hold off on all work until further notice! WOW .. just a typical maintenance job! You would thing with all the university charges for admissions, a couple thousand dollars wouldn't kill them!!! Never had a problem in five years working there! The scare is diffently on!!!!!!!


Lost 60k in field renovation work since spring sports are pushed back or cancelled. Schools will be the worst to deal with, the idiots running them are doom and gloom all the time and will buy into the hype easily


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Lost 60k in field renovation work since spring sports are pushed back or cancelled. Schools will be the worst to deal with, the idiots running them are doom and gloom all the time and will buy into the hype easily


Its the media not the schools.. been led to believe its life and death. Now the orgs in charge are going full panic and saying schools shud be closed for 8 weeks.. its gona get real bad before it gets better


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Lost 60k in field renovation work since spring sports are pushed back or cancelled. Schools will be the worst to deal with, the idiots running them are doom and gloom all the time and will buy into the hype easily


Had that concert scheduled for va beach that was just cancelled.. 50k+ in revenue .. im stating it now, Monmouth county will get 42"+ of snow next year(only cuz our luck has to change)


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Its the media not the schools.. been led to believe its life and death. Now the orgs in charge are going full panic and saying schools shud be closed for 8 weeks.. its gona get real bad before it gets better


Schools don't help though, they'll go along with anything the liberal machine tells them


----------



## HeatMiser

Teaneck is telling everyone to self quarantine...God forbid the non bacon eaters wash their hands and show basic hygiene


----------



## Randall Ave

Wife went shopping this morning. BJs had chicken, but no red meat. Shop rite had red meat, but no chicken. No store seems to have any TP, paper towels, or the like.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Wife went shopping this morning. BJs had chicken, but no red meat. Shop rite had red meat, but no chicken. No store seems to have any TP, paper towels, or the like.


Ran out of paper towels at the house because we didn't panic buy...because we're not idiots. Now I have to try and track them down though


----------



## Hydromaster

Everyone needs a year or more stock of TP . 

Good thing this didn’t happen around Halloween...


----------



## djt1029

HeatMiser said:


> Teaneck is telling everyone to self quarantine...God forbid the non bacon eaters wash their hands and show basic hygiene


I live 10 mins from Teaneck, and have family that lives there. The mayor's an absolute moron, and obviously that speaks to the voting public in town as well. The town will for the most part do whatever he says, in the name of being "progressive"



Randall Ave said:


> Wife went shopping this morning. BJs had chicken, but no red meat. Shop rite had red meat, but no chicken. No store seems to have any TP, paper towels, or the like.


I'm down the shore for the weekend, stopped in ACME yesterday just to get a couple things and see some people in panic mode. Produce section was completely cleaned out...guess people don't understand the idea of non-pershiable


----------



## iceyman

Was in wegmans today and saw a lady grab a gallon of milk.. turn to her husband and say we really dont need this but lets get it anyway .. just shook my head


----------



## iceyman

If anyone is looking for meat or chicken you can always find a restaurant depot.. if u have a sales tax id you can become a member.. just in case **** gets really crazy


----------



## snowpushers

Boy.... the more I read and hear about these crazy stories, gets me to thinking to go out and buy some more security cameras and go out side and install them at my chicken and goat pens!!! They could all be gone in the next week!!! And I thought I only had to worry about the foxes I see running around my place!!!!!


----------



## treeguyry

iceyman said:


> If anyone is looking for meat or chicken you can always find a restaurant depot.. if u have a sales tax id you can become a member.. just in case **** gets really crazy


Doesn't have to be a restaurants tax ID?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Ran out of paper towels at the house because we didn't panic buy...because we're not idiots. Now I have to try and track them down though


Go to a tractor supply store, or an auto parts store, get the paper shop towels, Scott, Rags in a box. They clean glass better than paper towels. I'm going to get ten boxes tomorrow, I will use them.


----------



## truckie80

First Teaneck now Tedesco's shooting his mouth off about possibly ordering everyone in Bergen County to self quarantine. Absolute insanity


----------



## Randall Ave

I ain't sure, but on the radio I think they said our governor may implement a state wide curfew. Military law is just around the corner.


----------



## HeatMiser

Makes perfect sense. Can’t get a virus after 10pm. Oh wait


----------



## Randall Ave

On a different note, my tulips are coming up already.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> On a different note, my tulips are coming up already.


Mine too, unfortunately some are in the middle of my lawn.


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Doesn't have to be a restaurants tax ID?


Nope


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> Nope


That's good to know, not just for this fiasco but in general


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> That's good to know, not just for this fiasco but in general


Yea.. obviously its more bulk stuff but even if your having a party and want food at a helluva better price than supermarkets its great.. ie chicken breast are 1.19 a lb and come in 10 lb bags


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Yea.. obviously its more bulk stuff but even if your having a party and want food at a helluva better price than supermarkets its great.. ie chicken breast are 1.19 a lb and come in 10 lb bags


Good idea. I'm not at the point where I need anything just yet but I'll stop by in the next day or so to see what's going on there. I usually go about 2-3 times a year. I'd imagine it would be slightly less busy there? But at the same time I'm sure those who are going are buying a lot more than normal.


----------



## S_Marino87

Randall Ave said:


> I ain't sure, but on the radio I think they said our governor may implement a state wide curfew. Military law is just around the corner.


They're going to need the military if they decide to force any sort of widespread quarantine, because that's not the constitution we swore to uphold, and I'd rather turn in my badge than become a political pawn no matter who gave the order democrat or republican.


----------



## sota

bucked tooth bozo just declared all sit down eating illegal as of 8pm tonight.
if anyone knows of any establishment defying that illegal order, let me know so I can go support them.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> bucked tooth bozo just declared all sit down eating illegal as of 8pm tonight.
> if anyone knows of any establishment defying that illegal order, let me know so I can go support them.


Lmao I laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> bucked tooth bozo just declared all sit down eating illegal as of 8pm tonight.
> if anyone knows of any establishment defying that illegal order, let me know so I can go support them.


Plowsite meet up at any restaurant doing that


----------



## treeguyry

Horrible precedent being set with all of this. Losing freedoms one at a time, the new American way.


----------



## iceyman

Im assuming ice cream is essential to life.. will close at 8 pm instead of 10 tho


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Good idea. I'm not at the point where I need anything just yet but I'll stop by in the next day or so to see what's going on there. I usually go about 2-3 times a year. I'd imagine it would be slightly less busy there? But at the same time I'm sure those who are going are buying a lot more than normal.


I went on friday and it was probably 300% busier than normal.. but compared to supermarkets its nothing


----------



## sota

I'm tempted to go for a drive after 8pm.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> I'm tempted to go for a drive after 8pm.


I'm supposed to go to the bakery tonight and work on a trailer, what can they do to me?


----------



## snowpushers

First we had the University kick us off there site and this afternoon a residential lawn customer came shouting at my guys who where on her front lawn ( for about an hour) picking up branches and blowing off the lawn with backpacks!!! To stay off her property and told my guys " don't you know that all businesses are closed!!!!!!!!!! What ??????? Total Insanity and it's only going to get worse!!! Good luck to all --- where going to need it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> I'm supposed to go to the bakery tonight and work on a trailer, what can they do to me?


Can't be enforced anyway, it's a suggestion and a crock of **** rolled into one


----------



## AG09

snowpushers said:


> First we had the University kick us off there site and this afternoon a residential lawn customer came shouting at my guys who where on her front lawn ( for about an hour) picking up branches and blowing off the lawn with backpacks!!! To stay off her property and told my guys " don't you know that all businesses are closed!!!!!!!!!! What ??????? Total Insanity and it's only going to get worse!!! Good luck to all --- where going to need it!!!!!!!!!!


People are nuts...


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> People are nuts...


People are getting really tense, borderline crazy. I go to Roses for breakfast, now I can only get take out? A cop goes in every morning when I do, I want to see how this goes tomorrow morning.


----------



## iceyman

The 8 pm curfew is “recommended”.. i work at night.. i wont stop working at night.. passed 10 cops in last 3 hours so theyre not gona just pull you over


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> The 8 pm curfew is "recommended".. i work at night.. i wont stop working at night.. passed 10 cops in last 3 hours so theyre not gona just pull you over


I'm working the overnight, we've been sitting in the car for the last half hour watching people go by. Still cars on the road, still some pedestrian traffic


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm working the overnight, we've been sitting in the car for the last half hour watching people go by. Still cars on the road, still some pedestrian traffic


Is the hysteria at least cutting down on crime there?


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Is the hysteria at least cutting down on crime there?


Yeah, big drop. But he's also because we're not supposed to make as many traffic stops and go looking for things much. Mostly answering radio calls and only making stops when our hands forced. Makes for a long night and I'm on 3 in a row


----------



## Kevin_NJ

S_Marino87 said:


> ....we're not supposed to make as many traffic stops and go looking for things much. ....


I was wondering about that. 
Stay safe/healthy.


----------



## truckie80

Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we’re living in 1930s Germany.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we're living in 1930s Germany.


Unbelievable. All this crap is going to be way worse than it we had just ridden it out


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we're living in 1930s Germany.


I can survive if we leave it the way it is for a couple weeks to a month.. bunch of friends with restaurants arent as lucky


----------



## Petr51488

truckie80 said:


> Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we're living in 1930s Germany.


Think of it as a continuation of our lousy winter. It is what is is. It's jaw dropping how much money this economy is losing. Literally everything is affected. I'm waiting for them to postpone mortgage payments next.

What I don't understand is why doesn't the govt shut down public transportation? They shut down small businesses but if you really think about it- a **** ton of disease gets spread via the dirty public transportation. Use Uber, taxi, a bike, walk, or your own car


----------



## Kevin_NJ

truckie80 said:


> Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we're living in 1930s Germany.


I saw a snippet of the Bergen Co Exec on TV this morning. Seemed like he was seconds away from screaming or bursting into tears.



Petr51488 said:


> I'm waiting for them to postpone mortgage payments next.


Someone said the Pa Gov is suspending mortgage and utility payments. I'm inclined to not believe it/his reading comprehension or the writing ability of the author is bad. I'm not curious enough to look it up myself.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Too late to edit my post from this morning. 

I hope we all manage to stay healthy. 

Special Thanks and wishes to all of our First Responders in particular though. While a vast percentage of the people are freaking out and complaining they can't go to Starbucks; First Responders continue to leave the safety of home & family, putting all on the line to help others.


----------



## Mike_C

We do some work in Bergen County, no plans to change anything


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Bergen County is going to essentially ban all businesses from operating indefinitely in the name of public safety. This is absolute madness, we're living in 1930s Germany.


I just went on the Bergan County web site and read about that. I guess the idea of a free society is pretty much down the tubes.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm just bummed I can't go out tonight looking for some cutie who thinks she's Irish for the night.


----------



## djt1029

Almost all my work is in Bergen County, no intention of stopping anything. We're outside anyway


----------



## sota

panera is interesting.

also figured out why my rear power outlet in the jeep wasn't working. some ding dong didn't plug the connector back in, after unplugging it to allow the interior panel to come far enough away to run the wiring for the trailer brake controller.

that ding dong was me.


----------



## MKWL2

djt1029 said:


> Almost all my work is in Bergen County, no intention of stopping anything. We're outside anyway


A lot of suppliers are shutting down- apparently Braen is iffy as to whether they're even going to be open tomorrow, most other places shutting down indefinitely by Friday... its going to be a wild ride the next couple weeks...


----------



## truckie80

As long as I can keep dumping trucks we’ll just do cleanups and skip everything else until things start to get somewhat back to normal


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> As long as I can keep dumping trucks we'll just do cleanups and skip everything else until things start to get somewhat back to normal


That's my big concern too, as long as I can get rid of chips we'll keep going


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I'm just bummed I can't go out tonight looking for some cutie who thinks she's Irish for the night.


If ya end up going out and ya find something. See what her mother looks like, maybe I can roll her for her social security check.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

V_Scapes said:


> I'm just bummed I can't go out tonight looking for some cutie who thinks she's Irish for the night.


Now lets stay on topic ??... Just think of what the ladies will be missing


----------



## V_Scapes

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Now lets stay on topic ??... Just think of what the ladies will be missing


Me! They'll be missing me!


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Me! They'll be missing me!


Met my wife at a bar on St. Patricks Day...so you never know, you could just be dodging a bullet


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> As long as I can keep dumping trucks we'll just do cleanups and skip everything else until things start to get somewhat back to normal


That's how I'm looking at it too - cleanups only for a couple weeks, no Saturday's until things settle down. Governor Gimmethat ain't paying my bills


----------



## Petr51488

But if the shut down Bergen county like how they are planning to do- how can you work? Yea you’re outside etc - is it worth being THAT guy?


----------



## Petr51488

I read something that trump is trying to push a trillion dollar stimulus to give to families . The dems also have something in the works that would give everyone 1,000. Taxes are now due July 15 btw


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I read something that trump is trying to push a trillion dollar stimulus to give to families . The dems also have something in the works that would give everyone 1,000. Taxes are now due July 15 btw


The world is flipping upside down


----------



## HeatMiser

Petr51488 said:


> I read something that trump is trying to push a trillion dollar stimulus to give to families . The dems also have something in the works that would give everyone 1,000. Taxes are now due July 15 btw


$1k is a drop in the bucket. As it stands now, we'll be working until we're specifically told we can't. Starting Thursday we're shutting down service calls until March 30 (as of now) since it's inside work; but that said, deliveries will continue next week and some miscellaneous outdoor work. My phone isn't ringing much, but it is ringing. If people want to spend money and we can provide a service safely I'm not going to turn it away because some ******* governor or county exec said no. This is supposed to be a free country


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> But if the shut down Bergen county like how they are planning to do- how can you work? Yea you're outside etc - is it worth being THAT guy?


I'm not from up there, but the whole thing is bull****. I read the transcript automotive shops have to close, but automotive shops attached to gas stations don't have to? It's all about control and fear mongering. If "that guy" is a guy who's not going to be subservient for the sake of being subservient, sign me up. The government is no ones savior


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> I read something that trump is trying to push a trillion dollar stimulus to give to families . The dems also have something in the works that would give everyone 1,000. Taxes are now due July 15 btw


Awesome a thousand bucks, maybe they'll give me a nice shiny nickel with it too.


----------



## S_Marino87

Kevin_NJ said:


> I was wondering about that.
> Stay safe/healthy.


It's been very quiet again tonight, sitting in the car in a parking lot watching traffic go by is getting real old real quick. Now next year they'll tell us to do this all flu season so nobody gets exposed to any big bad scary germs. What a joke this all is


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> It's been very quiet again tonight, sitting in the car in a parking lot watching traffic go by is getting real old real quick. Now next year they'll tell us to do this all flu season so nobody gets exposed to any big bad scary germs. What a joke this all is


Yep- I was just having this discussion today. this will be the new norm.


----------



## iceyman

Read that up to 86% of. Chinas cases were never tested. Even if its 60% the flu is far more dangerous to society.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> I'm not from up there, but the whole thing is bull. I read the transcript automotive shops have to close, but automotive shops attached to gas stations don't have to? It's all about control and fear mongering. If "that guy" is a guy who's not going to be subservient for the sake of being subservient, sign me up. The government is no ones savior


Of course it's bull. But listen- if the whole county is shut down- and some jerk with a leaf blower is doing cleanups- what does that say about you and your company ? ( talking about myself and why I will likely adhere to those rules) the customer will also think you're some kind of an idiot. Aka you're out there while no one else is blah blah blah. It's like walking that thin line with politics and business. You don't mix it because it can really hurt your business.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Read that up to 86% of. Chinas cases were never tested. Even if its 60% the flu is far more dangerous to society.


Please- you can get killed for talking **** about the corona virus in China . How is anyone suppose to believe any of the numbers that they give. I bet it's 10x worse.


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> Of course it's bull. But listen- if the whole county is shut down- and some jerk with a leaf blower is doing cleanups- what does that say about you and your company ? ( talking about myself and why I will likely adhere to those rules) the customer will also think you're some kind of an idiot. Aka you're out there while no one else is blah blah blah. It's like walking that thin line with politics and business. You don't mix it because it can really hurt your business.


Most importantly - The county executive doesn't have a leg to stand on here, he doesn't have legal authority to issue such a directive. Second, it's not really mixing business and politics, it's completing billable work in what is quickly becoming the worst time to be a small business in recent history. I don't have any work in Bergen County lined up currently, but if I did and it was outdoors, I sure as hell would get it done


----------



## seville009

Petr51488 said:


> I read something that trump is trying to push a trillion dollar stimulus to give to families . The dems also have something in the works that would give everyone 1,000. Taxes are now due July 15 btw


I guaranty you that there will be a spike in tv and cellphone sales once the "needy" get their $1,000 check......


----------



## snowpushers

Petr51488 said:


> Of course it's bull. But listen- if the whole county is shut down- and some jerk with a leaf blower is doing cleanups- what does that say about you and your company ? ( talking about myself and why I will likely adhere to those rules) the customer will also think you're some kind of an idiot. Aka you're out there while no one else is blah blah blah. It's like walking that thin line with politics and business. You don't mix it because it can really hurt your business.


People are scared, it already happened to us earlier in the week when a customer was very upset that we out on her lawn working, and asked us to leave! What I'am doing now is calling the customer the night before and letting them we will be out to begin work. It's gotten to that point!!!


----------



## treeguyry

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

Looks similar to bad flu numbers to me. Shouldn't be changing our way of life for this. Only 12 critical cases currently in the country, even if none of those recover the fatality rate is still below 2%


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/
> 
> Looks similar to bad flu numbers to me. Shouldn't be changing our way of life for this. Only 12 critical cases currently in the country, even if none of those recover the fatality rate is still below 2%


99.8% of active cases are mild, that number should be all over the news and every politician should be making sure it's in the forefront of people's mind. The government, and the media obviously, are not our friends in this. That's a staggering number, especially when you also think about the other cases that are inevitably out there with cold symptoms who will never be tested but have it


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> 99.8% of active cases are mild, that number should be all over the news and every politician should be making sure it's in the forefront of people's mind. The government, and the media obviously, are not our friends in this. That's a staggering number, especially when you also think about the other cases that are inevitably out there with cold symptoms who will never be tested but have it


And that's why we'll continue to work in some capacity. This is all media hype, and media hype won't pay my bills, or my employees bills. I couldn't give less of a **** about a $1,000 gateway to socialism handout


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> But if the shut down Bergen county like how they are planning to do- how can you work? Yea you're outside etc - is it worth being THAT guy?





Petr51488 said:


> Of course it's bull. But listen- if the whole county is shut down- and some jerk with a leaf blower is doing cleanups- what does that say about you and your company ? ( talking about myself and why I will likely adhere to those rules) the customer will also think you're some kind of an idiot. Aka you're out there while no one else is blah blah blah. It's like walking that thin line with politics and business. You don't mix it because it can really hurt your business.


I'm fine with being "that guy" or said "jerk" There's billable work to be done, and the Tedesco is far from as important as he thinks he is. We'll be following all CDC recommendations, no direct contact with customers, sanitizing trucks and equipment daily, etc and only doing cleanups for the first few weeks. I've got bills to pay, but more importantly my guys have bills to pay.


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> I'm fine with being "that guy" or said "jerk" There's billable work to be done, and the Tedesco is far from as important as he thinks he is. We'll be following all CDC recommendations, no direct contact with customers, sanitizing trucks and equipment daily, etc and only doing cleanups for the first few weeks. I've got bills to pay, but more importantly my guys have bills to pay.


I agree. I called the local pd to ask about this order and they said to read the order that was put up online. They also said to call back Friday and they'll have more info. If they say no working- it's no working. If there's no clear answer - we work.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> I'm fine with being "that guy" or said "jerk" There's billable work to be done, and the Tedesco is far from as important as he thinks he is. We'll be following all CDC recommendations, no direct contact with customers, sanitizing trucks and equipment daily, etc and only doing cleanups for the first few weeks. I've got bills to pay, but more importantly my guys have bills to pay.


I know a large tree service with a lot of work in Bergen County sent their company attorneys straight over to meet with state & county officials yesterday. I won't name the company, but I'm sure a lot of guys here would know them.


----------



## sota

somebody need some place to dump a load or 2 of chips?
and is there any way to give 'em a second pass for chipping?


----------



## Randall Ave

News just said all the major as auto makers are shutting down.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Less than an hour for everybody to get home before the virus comes back out.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> News just said all the major as auto makers are shutting down.


God forbid anything stay open


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> I know a large tree service with a lot of work in Bergen County sent their company attorneys straight over to meet with state & county officials yesterday. I won't name the company, but I'm sure a lot of guys here would know them.


I'm going to guess green & white trucks? We'll be going out Monday morning, it'll take sheriff's officers at my door to keep the trucks from moving


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> I know a large tree service with a lot of work in Bergen County sent their company attorneys straight over to meet with state & county officials yesterday. I won't name the company, but I'm sure a lot of guys here would know them.


I heard that this afternoon also


----------



## sota

yea.... note to self: raid bank accounts tomorrow for cash.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I know a large tree service with a lot of work in Bergen County sent their company attorneys straight over to meet with state & county officials yesterday. I won't name the company, but I'm sure a lot of guys here would know them.


The amount of employees and overhead they have I don't blame him.


----------



## S_Marino87

Another boring midnight tour is underway...it'll be nice when there's actual police work to do again.


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> Another boring midnight tour is underway...it'll be nice when there's actual police work to do again.


Are you in Bergen county?


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> Are you in Bergen county?


Newark PD


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> Newark PD


Stay safe. Are you guys even allowed to do anything other than answer 911 calls right now? My buddy's a cop here in town, small department, but they're not even supposed to stop cars unless its something really blatant


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> Stay safe. Are you guys even allowed to do anything other than answer 911 calls right now? My buddy's a cop here in town, small department, but they're not even supposed to stop cars unless its something really blatant


Similar here, vehicle stops only for something that we could consider imminently dangerous (20mph+ OVER the limit, running a light etc) aside from that we're supposed to be reactive instead of proactive


----------



## V_Scapes

Models showing possible snow for Monday, of course when we have our first day scheduled.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Models showing possible snow for Monday, of course when we have our first day scheduled.


Euro is .. gfs has nothing


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Models showing possible snow for Monday, of course when we have our first day scheduled.


Of course it is, why not right?


----------



## djt1029

Gov. Gimmethat finally did something useful and **** on Tedesco's order. We're good to go in Bergen


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Models showing possible snow for Monday, of course when we have our first day scheduled.


I just looked at the weather channel, Monday 1-3 inches. Ain't that what they have said all year?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Existing anti-malaria drug may kill the Wuhan Flu also. Since it's an existing drug, it's already FDA approved.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-fda-experimental-drugs-coronavirus


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Spring starts tonight, it should snow.


----------



## AG09

Kevin_NJ said:


> Existing anti-malaria drug may kill the Wuhan Flu also. Since it's an existing drug, it's already FDA approved.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-fda-experimental-drugs-coronavirus


Australia tried that already and it worked. Im surprised it took us so long to follow up.


----------



## Mike_C

Kevin_NJ said:


> Existing anti-malaria drug may kill the Wuhan Flu also. Since it's an existing drug, it's already FDA approved.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-fda-experimental-drugs-coronavirus


If it works and gets fast tracked, the media's going to be furious


----------



## 512high

iceyman said:


> Euro is .. gfs has nothing


Thought GFS was coming on board, Ukie close by....


----------



## Randall Ave

If it did snow, would probably melt soon. Everything is closed as it is.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> If it did snow, would probably melt soon. Everything is closed as it is.


Anything that might have a fighting chance at sticking on cold surfaces would be gone before noon. Although a morning coating would be enough to set us back one day.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> If it works and gets fast tracked, the media's going to be furious


They have their next story already set, it'll be bashing Trump for calling it a Chinese virus, and how that's going to start world war 3, for the second time in 4 months


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> They have their next story already set, it'll be bashing Trump for calling it a Chinese virus, and how that's going to start world war 3, for the second time in 4 months


"China." Lol guys great.


----------



## S_Marino87

I was just reading about the however the hell it's spelled drug, seems like promising. Also read an article about how 99.2% of fatal cases in Italy that were studied all had underlying illnesses. The more that comes out, the more obvious the truth about this all becomes.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Anything that might have a fighting chance at sticking on cold surfaces would be gone before noon. Although a morning coating would be enough to set us back one day.


Ill take a pre salting and salting out of it though


----------



## Petr51488

I’m reading a lot on the lawn forums that pa is shutting down today . They say license suspension and fines if found working.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> I'm reading a lot on the lawn forums that pa is shutting down today . They say license suspension and fines if found working.


 I just heard the same thing, as well as NJ is going to be next.


----------



## J.Ricci

Have not heard anything about NJ being next, nothing seems imminent since Gov. just overrode the Bergen County guy yesterday


----------



## Randall Ave

My guess is after the weekend, they will receive what ever updated reports they get. Then the crap is going to hit the fan. My phone has not rang in two days. Not even any spam calls.


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> I'm reading a lot on the lawn forums that pa is shutting down today . They say license suspension and fines if found working.


Losing faith in the country. Next year flu season be ready to be banned from work, school and the outdoors


----------



## iceyman

Grass cutting is exempt jn pa i thought


----------



## Randall Ave

New York banned all non essential work from what I just saw. I figure it will happen here soon.


----------



## HeatMiser

Don’t even know what to say anymore


----------



## Regal Eagle

There is some grey area in the list of PA businesses for us. Construction is shut down but some home maintenance is permitted.

You could make the argument lawn mowing is permitted but other work is prohibited, many suppliers will be closed anyways. We're hoping to get some clarifications and more info within a few days.


----------



## treeguyry

I skimmed the PA landscape contractors association website and the linked page from the governor seems to mean maintenance can continue, no go on construction though


----------



## sota

Such bovine feces.
If hope they got the envelope closed on the range rebuild, otherwise how much are we going to lose in repairs to fix whatever weather related damage happens.


----------



## HeatMiser

Sent out letters today that we plan on starting service calls again on April 1st but continuing deliveries, and a few outdoor jobs I have lined up. It's more so that the phone isn't ringing than anything, stretch the work out and limit office hours this week as well. No point in throwing money down a rat hole currently


----------



## treeguyry

Have to wait and see what Murphy does now, he plans on closing non essential so we’ll have to see what the royal prick thinks is essential and what isn’t


----------



## S_Marino87

Even California ruled construction/landscaping as essential,but that doesn't mean Murph will do the same. This is just turning into a pissing contest of which state can out-authoritarian each other


----------



## prezek

Mowing is needed to prevent mosquitoes, ticks, rodents, etc....health department would be all over that.


----------



## J.Ricci

Waiting to see what the deal here in jersey is going to be, NY lists construction as essential though so we’ll just move onto our Staten Island project if we get shut down in jersey.


----------



## Randall Ave

I think we will be fine. They want to stop the group gatherings, stuff like that. My guess anyway.


----------



## iceyman

Anyone else think ice cream is essential?


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Anyone else think ice cream is essential?


100%


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Anyone else think ice cream is essential?


You don't sell food as well?


----------



## snowpushers

Looks like the green industry may be exempt. Let's see what the good governor of Jersey thinks????
































Grow in the Know:
E-news updates from your association









COVID-19 Update: New Jersey likely to close all non-essential businesses this weekend
as reported by NJ101.5

New Jersey is on the verge of shutting down all non-essential businesses this weekend as hospitals expect a crushing surge of patients seeking treatment for COVID-19.

Gov. Phil Murphy said today that he expects to make the announcement about closing businesses sometime on Saturday as part of his plan to "tighten the screws" and slow the spread of the devastating novel coronavirus.

"We have no choice," he said.

Read entire article by clicking HERE. 







































What does this mean for the green industry?

As we have been reporting all week, the New Jersey Nursery & Landscape Association is advocating on your behalf to allow your businesses to operate within the safe guidelines of an "essential business". We received information for the Pennsylvania Landscape & Nursery Association that clarifies the landscape industry as "essential". Here is that determination:

"Based on the Pennsylvania Governor's list, which appears to fall in line with NAICS codes, Landscape Services falls into the following category (located on page 4 of the Governor's List, which can be viewed by clicking below):
· 1) Professional and Business Services
· a) Admin and Support Services
· i) Services to Buildings and Dwellings
Here is that definition -
Sector 56 -- Administrative and Support and Waste Management and Remediation ServicesT
5617 Services to Buildings and DwellingsT
This industry group comprises establishments primarily engaged in one of the following: (1) exterminating and pest control services; (2) janitorial services; (3) landscaping services; (4) carpet and upholstery cleaning services; or (5) other services to buildings and dwellings.
561730 Landscaping Services
This industry comprises (1) establishments primarily engaged in providing landscape care and maintenance services and/or installing trees, shrubs, plants, lawns, or gardens and (2) establishments primarily engaged in providing these services along with the design of landscape plans and/or the construction (i.e., installation) of walkways, retaining walls, decks, fences, ponds, and similar structures.
(Source: https://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/sssd/naics/naicsrch?code=5617&search=2017%20NAICS%20Search)

Read entire list by clicking HERE.

Find out how other landscape companies throughout the US are adjusting to COVID-19. Click HERE.















































Regarding other green industries....

We are waiting on information from both Pennsylvania (regarding the operation of garden centers) and from the New Jersey Department of Agriculture on what will be allowed.

We are expecting information from the NJ Department of Agriculture early next week on all green industries, and will share it with you immediately.

We've also received this determination from the U.S. Department of Homeland Security that "Recognizes Agriculture as a Critical Industry". Read that article by clicking HERE.

The State of California has also recognized Agriculture as one of 16 "critical infrastructures," according to California Farm Bureau Federation President Jamie Johansson. "For the purpose of broadly defining this infrastructure, it includes but is not limited to establishments engaged in growing crops, including nurseries and garden centers, raising animals, harvesting timber, and harvesting fish and other animals; food and beverage processors and manufacturers, wholesale and retailers distributing to consumers" said Johansson. Read the entire press release HERE.

In the meantime, we have been asked to tell you, "business as usual". Do what you can within the mandated safety guidelines (there's a quick reminder of those guidelines below) and consider ways that you may be able to safely continue your work despite these unprecedented circumstances.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> You don't sell food as well?


Not in my stores..just at events/festivals


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Not in my stores..just at events/festivals


I would imagine you'd be able to stay open. Ice cream is considered food. Although not "essential" - it's still food. If Liquor stores are some how essential you should be too


----------



## prezek

iceyman said:


> Not in my stores..just at events/festivals


Can you set up one of your food trailers/tents at the ice cream shop to serve food?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Anyone else think ice cream is essential?


Ya got my vote!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

On another note, Monday is still possible 1-3 inches snow? Like we need this.


----------



## J.Ricci

Just rain in the forecast for here. Good news since everything’s been packed away for a few weeks


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> Can you set up one of your food trailers/tents at the ice cream shop to serve food?


Idk how much the local officials would like that


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Idk how much the local officials would like that


If they gave you any grief, the first time would probably be a warning. I would stay open till someone said otherwise. Just my thoughts.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Just rain in the forecast for here. Good news since everything's been packed away for a few weeks


Snow to rain here Monday, gonna be a cold nasty day.


----------



## treeguyry

So are we allowed to work next week or what, I know Murphy shut more stuff down but I can't get a full list


----------



## J.Ricci

Construction is exempt, janitorial is as well so that makes the argument for landscape maintenance work I would think. Haven’t seen anything official about landscaping specifically


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If they gave you any grief, the first time would probably be a warning. I would stay open till someone said otherwise. Just my thoughts.


Yep thats what were doing. Stay open until told otherwise


----------



## truckie80

According to the NJLCA’s recent update, we can work as long as we follow proper “social distancing” etc. that’s how I read it too but it’s nice to see it posted like that


----------



## Mike_C

I was going to give everyone a heads up about that earlier, got notice earlier today from the my attorney who's been in contact with the Gov's office, but it's been a crazy day of planning for the work week. Lot of moving parts to figure out, but we're ready to continue working


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> I was going to give everyone a heads up about that earlier, got notice earlier today from the my attorney who's been in contact with the Gov's office, but it's been a crazy day of planning for the work week. Lot of moving parts to figure out, but we're ready to continue working


So we are good to go?


----------



## Petr51488

“Murphy’s office also said landscaping businesses, hotels, and veterinarians are also allowed to stay open”


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> "Murphy's office also said landscaping businesses, hotels, and veterinarians are also allowed to stay open"


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I was going to give everyone a heads up about that earlier, got notice earlier today from the my attorney who's been in contact with the Gov's office, but it's been a crazy day of planning for the work week. Lot of moving parts to figure out, but we're ready to continue working


Logistics must be a nightmare for you "social distancing" that many employees


----------



## S_Marino87

Another night of not being allowed to do my job and watching cars drive by. Getting really old really quick



treeguyry said:


> Logistics must be a nightmare for you "social distancing" that many employees


I'm curious how guys on here are going to do that. We're in the midst of a kitchen remodel, not sure how I'm supposed to get the guys to say 6 feet apart since they'll be building cabinets all week


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Another night of not being allowed to do my job and watching cars drive by. Getting really old really quick
> 
> I'm curious how guys on here are going to do that. We're in the midst of a kitchen remodel, not sure how I'm supposed to get the guys to say 6 feet apart since they'll be building cabinets all week


We are just stressing using gloves and no contact between employees and if they have any symptoms of anything to stay home


----------



## iceyman

Last night was perfect for sitting outside with a drink and cigar.. the next 2 days will suck


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> We are just stressing using gloves and no contact between employees and if they have any symptoms of anything to stay home


Basically doing the same, zero contact with customers, don't come in if you have any symptoms, also going to split the guys up 2 in one truck 2 in another. They'll work together on site but there's really no way around that. Also tracked down more hand sanitizer for each truck


----------



## Randall Ave

Me n the wife are heading over to BJs at 9. This should be fun. I wish I could take the mutt.


----------



## Randall Ave

Not much meat to choose from, the boss grabbed the last two chickens


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm curious how guys on here are going to do that. We're in the midst of a kitchen remodel, not sure how I'm supposed to get the guys to say 6 feet apart since they'll be building cabinets all week


The quick bullet point version of our guidelines:

My office staff will be working from home with the exception of a few, and they'll be able to spread out and work out of different rooms. I'll be working from my home office as well

Staggering times that crews will arrive in the morning so its easier to keep "social distance"

2 guys in each truck instead of 3-5 so we can limit exposure, we'll just have multiple trucks on each job. Some of the guys will be driving their personal vehicles directly to jobsites

Sanitizing trucks & equipment daily, I'll have one guy in every morning at 4AM so he can have everything done by the time trucks head out. That will be literally his only job for the coming weeks along with refilling hand sanitizers etc and making sure every truck has the printed out "guidelines"

Doing everything we can to not take any face to face customer meetings/estimates, and when they're necessary we'll be keeping 10ft between the estimator and client.

We will be working 5 day weeks, to limit exposure, give employees more time off to keep their own houses in order and in an attempt to keep them from getting run down and being more susceptible

Our office is obviously closed to customers until further notice, in addition, crew members won't be able to go in for their morning coffee etc

Thats the quick version. I'm sure I forgot some stuff


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Not much meat to choose from, the boss grabbed the last two chickens


We just stocked up yesterday, luckily for me my wife's a vegetarian so the meat I was able to find will last longer, plus I have some of the deer I got in December left in the downstairs freezer.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> The quick bullet point version of our guidelines:
> 
> My office staff will be working from home with the exception of a few, and they'll be able to spread out and work out of different rooms. I'll be working from my home office as well
> 
> Staggering times that crews will arrive in the morning so its easier to keep "social distance"
> 
> 2 guys in each truck instead of 3-5 so we can limit exposure, we'll just have multiple trucks on each job. Some of the guys will be driving their personal vehicles directly to jobsites
> 
> Sanitizing trucks & equipment daily, I'll have one guy in every morning at 4AM so he can have everything done by the time trucks head out. That will be literally his only job for the coming weeks along with refilling hand sanitizers etc and making sure every truck has the printed out "guidelines"
> 
> Doing everything we can to not take any face to face customer meetings/estimates, and when they're necessary we'll be keeping 10ft between the estimator and client.
> 
> We will be working 5 day weeks, to limit exposure, give employees more time off to keep their own houses in order and in an attempt to keep them from getting run down and being more susceptible
> 
> Our office is obviously closed to customers until further notice, in addition, crew members won't be able to go in for their morning coffee etc
> 
> Thats the quick version. I'm sure I forgot some stuff


I like the idea of limiting to 5 days for now, hadn't really thought of that


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't get a lot of foot traffic, but for now the door stays locked, everyone just calls me anyway.
Anyway, I'm at the shop desk doing invoices, ain't hardly anyone out. And to make sure about any snow tomorrow happening, I just put the plow on.


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> The quick bullet point version of our guidelines:
> 
> My office staff will be working from home with the exception of a few, and they'll be able to spread out and work out of different rooms. I'll be working from my home office as well
> 
> Staggering times that crews will arrive in the morning so its easier to keep "social distance"
> 
> 2 guys in each truck instead of 3-5 so we can limit exposure, we'll just have multiple trucks on each job. Some of the guys will be driving their personal vehicles directly to jobsites
> 
> Sanitizing trucks & equipment daily, I'll have one guy in every morning at 4AM so he can have everything done by the time trucks head out. That will be literally his only job for the coming weeks along with refilling hand sanitizers etc and making sure every truck has the printed out "guidelines"
> 
> Doing everything we can to not take any face to face customer meetings/estimates, and when they're necessary we'll be keeping 10ft between the estimator and client.
> 
> We will be working 5 day weeks, to limit exposure, give employees more time off to keep their own houses in order and in an attempt to keep them from getting run down and being more susceptible
> 
> Our office is obviously closed to customers until further notice, in addition, crew members won't be able to go in for their morning coffee etc
> 
> Thats the quick version. I'm sure I forgot some stuff


Similiar to what we're doing, we've suspended service calls until April 1st. Deliveries will continue as usual, and we're in the middle of an install on a new construction which will continue. We also delayed a pair of tank removals until at least next week, but that was mainly just so we could game plan for things better. As far as the office goes, my operations manager and office manager will both be working from home for the time being and I'll be the only one physically in the office. I use "physically in the office" loosely as I'll probably be home before lunch everyday anyway



J.Ricci said:


> We just stocked up yesterday, luckily for me my wife's a vegetarian so the meat I was able to find will last longer, plus I have some of the deer I got in December left in the downstairs freezer.


My wife's a vegan, normally it's a pain in the ass, but hey one less person to fight for protein in the house.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> The quick bullet point version of our guidelines:
> 
> My office staff will be working from home with the exception of a few, and they'll be able to spread out and work out of different rooms. I'll be working from my home office as well
> 
> Staggering times that crews will arrive in the morning so its easier to keep "social distance"
> 
> 2 guys in each truck instead of 3-5 so we can limit exposure, we'll just have multiple trucks on each job. Some of the guys will be driving their personal vehicles directly to jobsites
> 
> Sanitizing trucks & equipment daily, I'll have one guy in every morning at 4AM so he can have everything done by the time trucks head out. That will be literally his only job for the coming weeks along with refilling hand sanitizers etc and making sure every truck has the printed out "guidelines"
> 
> Doing everything we can to not take any face to face customer meetings/estimates, and when they're necessary we'll be keeping 10ft between the estimator and client.
> 
> We will be working 5 day weeks, to limit exposure, give employees more time off to keep their own houses in order and in an attempt to keep them from getting run down and being more susceptible
> 
> Our office is obviously closed to customers until further notice, in addition, crew members won't be able to go in for their morning coffee etc
> 
> Thats the quick version. I'm sure I forgot some stuff


I'm going to start limiting to 5 days a week also, I like the thought process behind it plus it'll stretch work out a bit, since the demand for the extras is just not there from what I've been seeing.

Anyone having any luck finding any sort of sterilizing spray/wipes online? I have enough to keep the trucks sanitized for a week or so but I'd like to not spend half the week chasing down more


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I'm going to start limiting to 5 days a week also, I like the thought process behind it plus it'll stretch work out a bit, since the demand for the extras is just not there from what I've been seeing.
> 
> Anyone having any luck finding any sort of sterilizing spray/wipes online? I have enough to keep the trucks sanitized for a week or so but I'd like to not spend half the week chasing down more


We'll be working five days too, although will be lucky to get three out of this week. What a difference from last spring.


----------



## djt1029

All things considered, it’s not a bad week for a few potential rain outs while we all feel out the process of working through this.


----------



## Petr51488

On a serous note- at what point will you guys say f-it- we are shutting down till this passes.


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> On a serous note- at what point will you guys say f-it- we are shutting down till this passes.


Hopefully, never. We'll see how things go, but I don't think it's unrealistic to work through the year, at a reduced rate. It'll be difficult since if you shut it down for a week or two, we have no way of knowing what will happen in that time frame. Statistically this is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. This is uncharted territory, and this is a rough business to be in even on a normal day but especially now. The goal is to push through, get current work done, maintain current accounts, but this isn't a growth year. This is a lean, mean, get this season behind us year.


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Hopefully, never. We'll see how things go, but I don't think it's unrealistic to work through the year, at a reduced rate. It'll be difficult since if you shut it down for a week or two, we have no way of knowing what will happen in that time frame. Statistically this is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. This is uncharted territory, and this is a rough business to be in even on a normal day but especially now. The goal is to push through, get current work done, maintain current accounts, but this isn't a growth year. This is a lean, mean, get this season behind us year.


Agreed- although it seems like lately it's been those types of years-the last few years. at least for me. I've grown etc - just not without its headaches. My worry is my guys guys getting sick. They want to work- but also I don't want to get sick from them. I have a baby and wife at home that I would also not like to infect. It's a tough call for me. Both morally and financially. Sadly what it would take is to be told you can't work - for me not to work. I heard California and pa reverted their decisions on deeming landscaping as essential. A few guys posted articles but others say it's not true. Don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## S_Marino87

Between the PD and my wife being a nurse, it's more likely that my guys get sick from me at some point. Planning on just avoiding them and letting them do their thing for the next couple weeks, bunch of easy jobs lined up that they don't need me for anyway


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> On a serous note- at what point will you guys say f-it- we are shutting down till this passes.


We still had a decent day today considering how cold it was. I have to say roads are pretty empty all day


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> We still had a decent day today considering how cold it was. I have to say roads are pretty empty all day


Sitting in my car right now watching traffic, about a dozen cars went by total in the last half hour. Sick of sitting in the car doing nothing all night every night


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> Agreed- although it seems like lately it's been those types of years-the last few years. at least for me. I've grown etc - just not without its headaches. My worry is my guys guys getting sick. They want to work- but also I don't want to get sick from them. I have a baby and wife at home that I would also not like to infect. It's a tough call for me. Both morally and financially. Sadly what it would take is to be told you can't work - for me not to work. I heard California and pa reverted their decisions on deeming landscaping as essential. A few guys posted articles but others say it's not true. Don't know what to believe anymore.


It's a rough situation all around and changing every day. The timing of it is particularly bad for our business, all you can do is get as much as possible done in a down year and try to stay one step ahead of the game when it comes to planning.


----------



## sota

S_Marino87 said:


> Sitting in my car right now watching traffic, about a dozen cars went by total in the last half hour. Sick of sitting in the car doing nothing all night every night


I'd love to hear your thoughts on govn'r bucky stomping his feet and being mad that people aren't cowering in their homes, and threatening "enforcement", including arresting people.


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> On a serous note- at what point will you guys say f-it- we are shutting down till this passes.


I'm hopeful it won't come to that, but we'll see. Problem is like Mike said, if you shut it down, we don't know how long it would be for. It's hard to make a decision like that without being able to know when you could get back to things.


----------



## HeatMiser

9:30AM and I'm sitting in my office trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do the rest of the day....everything that I needed to do today is already done. I can see this being a real problem for a lot of business owners who are out of the field and running the back end. There isn't much "back end" when everything is stopped like this. The psychological and financial impacts of the shutdown are going to be way beyond what most are expecting


----------



## J.Ricci

HeatMiser said:


> 9:30AM and I'm sitting in my office trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do the rest of the day....everything that I needed to do today is already done. I can see this being a real problem for a lot of business owners who are out of the field and running the back end. There isn't much "back end" when everything is stopped like this. The psychological and financial impacts of the shutdown are going to be way beyond what most are expecting


I agree. Today we're rained out and since the phone isn't ringing much I've been keeping up on office work so there's not much to do. I even submitted a few bids for municipal work that weren't due until June. Idle hands are never good. I checked messages/emails earlier, paid a few bills and that's about the extent of what I've got going on today. We end up in this weird middle ground where we're not off, but we're hardly working. It's worse than being in either group


----------



## V_Scapes

Woke up to a coating of snow, now it's just a crappy mix of snow sleet and rain.


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> 9:30AM and I'm sitting in my office trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do the rest of the day....everything that I needed to do today is already done. I can see this being a real problem for a lot of business owners who are out of the field and running the back end. There isn't much "back end" when everything is stopped like this. The psychological and financial impacts of the shutdown are going to be way beyond what most are expecting


I don't do much work in the field either, I focus on the back end and my job with the fire dept, so even though my business is smaller than a lot on here, I'm in the same boat. A lot of free time coming up, and it ain't a good thing. My kids are home from school so I'm just trying to make the most out of that.



V_Scapes said:


> Woke up to a coating of snow, now it's just a crappy mix of snow sleet and rain.


Sleety/snow/rain mix all day but nothing stuck other than in some colder areas. Feels more like winter out there today than it did the majority of the actual winter


----------



## MKWL2

Lot of big companies are shut down for 2 weeks out here, others scaling operations way back for the forseeable future... not a good sign. IMO the economic impacts of this thing are going to far surpass the actual health issues for most of us.... scary stuff.


----------



## Randall Ave

Salesman delivered my parts today from my local parts store, they laid off all the delivery guys. I have two jobs here at the moment, but the phone ain't ringing.


----------



## MKWL2

Yup- the number of people laid off just in NJ right now is staggering- lot of guys are going to be working with skeleton crews once we work through most of our workload... myself included. Phone's been dead the last week and a half


----------



## Mike_C

HeatMiser said:


> 9:30AM and I'm sitting in my office trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do the rest of the day....everything that I needed to do today is already done. I can see this being a real problem for a lot of business owners who are out of the field and running the back end. There isn't much "back end" when everything is stopped like this. The psychological and financial impacts of the shutdown are going to be way beyond what most are expecting





J.Ricci said:


> I agree. Today we're rained out and since the phone isn't ringing much I've been keeping up on office work so there's not much to do. I even submitted a few bids for municipal work that weren't due until June. Idle hands are never good. I checked messages/emails earlier, paid a few bills and that's about the extent of what I've got going on today. We end up in this weird middle ground where we're not off, but we're hardly working. It's worse than being in either group


I don't really like to get into the negatives, but I'm with you guys completely. Usually the bulk of my time is spent working is on business acquisitions, marketing, equipment purchasing, meeting with builders and bidding municipal work etc. None of that is going on currently. I do a couple hours of day to day work in the morning, and that's about it. The only calls we are getting, and they're very few and far between, are for residential work and nothing really special. My accounts manager handles all maintenance estimating, my operations manager handles most residential construction estimating. My individual work load is to be honest, depressing at the moment. I've never personally worked this little. All that said, staying upbeat is important especially for employee morale.



MKWL2 said:


> Yup- the number of people laid off just in NJ right now is staggering- lot of guys are going to be working with skeleton crews once we work through most of our workload... myself included. Phone's been dead the last week and a half


Lean and mean this season. The work load is going to be extremely reduced, once the worst of this is over people are still going to be hesitant to spend "real" money for a while.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I don't really like to get into the negatives, but I'm with you guys completely. Usually the bulk of my time is spent working is on business acquisitions, marketing, equipment purchasing, meeting with builders and bidding municipal work etc. None of that is going on currently. I do a couple hours of day to day work in the morning, and that's about it. The only calls we are getting, and they're very few and far between, are for residential work and nothing really special. My accounts manager handles all maintenance estimating, my operations manager handles most residential construction estimating. My individual work load is to be honest, depressing at the moment. I've never personally worked this little. All that said, staying upbeat is important especially for employee morale.
> 
> Lean and mean this season. The work load is going to be extremely reduced, once the worst of this is over people are still going to be hesitant to spend "real" money for a while.


This might sound bad, but it's not how I mean it.. It's good to hear the owner of a big company say what I've been feeling also. Especially someone who I've learned some business tricks and tips from even though we never met. Boredom and stress about the lack of work, watching so many other businesses (non-trades) closed knowing how much of a struggle it is to get a business off the ground, the last few days have been rough. In the end, we'll all have stronger businesses from this, but it's going to be a rough few months, or even rest of 2020.


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Lean and mean this season. The work load is going to be extremely reduced, once the worst of this is over people are still going to be hesitant to spend "real" money for a while.


I think people may be hesitant in April-June to spend money, but if the economy starts to bounce back they may be inclined to spend more. I would be way more scared if more and more people start to back out of big projects they planned for this year.

On the other hand I wonder what this will do to the labor market for us especially if extra work does dry up or companies decide to downsize?


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> This might sound bad, but it's not how I mean it.. It's good to hear the owner of a big company say what I've been feeling also. Especially someone who I've learned some business tricks and tips from even though we never met. Boredom and stress about the lack of work, watching so many other businesses (non-trades) closed knowing how much of a struggle it is to get a business off the ground, the last few days have been rough. In the end, we'll all have stronger businesses from this, but it's going to be a rough few months, or even rest of 2020.


I agree. Also Mike, you were right on this a few weeks ago, and a lot of us didn't realize how much it would hit us in the pocket at least in the short term.



AG09 said:


> I think people may be hesitant in April-June to spend money, but if the economy starts to bounce back they may be inclined to spend more. I would be way more scared if more and more people start to back out of big projects they planned for this year.
> 
> On the other hand I wonder what this will do to the labor market for us especially if extra work does dry up or companies decide to downsize?


Summer bounce back is what I'm hoping for too, but I'm keeping expectations low for now


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on govn'r bucky stomping his feet and being mad that people aren't cowering in their homes, and threatening "enforcement", including arresting people.


The extent of enforcement I'm willing to complete is razzing people from congregating in public. I won't go farther than that...that said, I can't say anything else about it on public forum


----------



## prezek

S_Marino87 said:


> The extent of enforcement I'm willing to complete is razzing people from congregating in public. I won't go farther than that...that said, I can't say anything else about it on public forum


Sort of what the Baltimore commish came out and said today. We'll tell groups to dissipate and educate business owners.


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> I think people may be hesitant in April-June to spend money, but if the economy starts to bounce back they may be inclined to spend more. I would be way more scared if more and more people start to back out of big projects they planned for this year.
> 
> On the other hand I wonder what this will do to the labor market for us especially if extra work does dry up or companies decide to downsize?


Definitely think the labor pool will be solid this fall and into next year, unfortunately some skilled guys are going to be out of work for a while. If we don't get some normalcy back within the next month and a half or so, a lot of the big jobs likely won't come in until next spring.


----------



## S_Marino87

AG09 said:


> I think people may be hesitant in April-June to spend money, but if the economy starts to bounce back they may be inclined to spend more. I would be way more scared if more and more people start to back out of big projects they planned for this year.
> 
> On the other hand I wonder what this will do to the labor market for us especially if extra work does dry up or companies decide to downsize?


If the drug they're starting to treat people with in NYC tomorrow works like it seems to be working in other cases, this might end almost as fast as it came and we could be back to close to normal in a month or so. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## seville009

S_Marino87 said:


> If the drug they're starting to treat people with in NYC tomorrow works like it seems to be working in other cases, this might end almost as fast as it came and we could be back to close to normal in a month or so. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Agree completely......if they find a drug/cure, things will snap back quickly.


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> If the drug they're starting to treat people with in NYC tomorrow works like it seems to be working in other cases, this might end almost as fast as it came and we could be back to close to normal in a month or so. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Cautiously optimistic about the treatment, of they can get NYC back to normal the rest of the country should follow behind pretty quickly


----------



## AG09

seville009 said:


> Agree completely......if they find a drug/cure, things will snap back quickly.


I am all for the treatment as I have read articles about it really bringing people back. My only concern is there are also articles talking about how strong it is and there have been cases where people have already OD'ed on it because they did not follow the directions. And if that happens we all know the media and dems will have a field day with it claiming trump pushed it too fast


----------



## AG09

AG09 said:


> I am all for the treatment as I have read articles about it really bringing people back. My only concern is there are also articles talking about how strong it is and there have been cases where people have already OD'ed on it because they did not follow the directions. And if that happens we all know the media and dems will have a field day with it claiming trump pushed it too fast


Here it is some one already claiming its trumps fault her husband died because they got aquarium grade chloroquine and ingested to prevent them from getting coronavirus

https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...ump-2020-3?utm_source=aol&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> This might sound bad, but it's not how I mean it.. It's good to hear the owner of a big company say what I've been feeling also. Especially someone who I've learned some business tricks and tips from even though we never met. Boredom and stress about the lack of work, watching so many other businesses (non-trades) closed knowing how much of a struggle it is to get a business off the ground, the last few days have been rough. In the end, we'll all have stronger businesses from this, but it's going to be a rough few months, or even rest of 2020.


I get it, doesn't sound bad at all. Glad I've been able to help. I am with you 100% on businesses all being stronger that make it through this, that said I don't expect this season to ever fully rebound. I could be wrong, but I just don't see it. Even when this mess is behind us people are going to be hesitant spending money, and it's an election year so there will be that looming. I think we could have a very solid fall, but I don't see there being a sudden rebound before then. All of that said I think 2021 will be a monster year for us, and for many others. It will be basically 2 years of construction work crammed into one



AG09 said:


> I am all for the treatment as I have read articles about it really bringing people back. My only concern is there are also articles talking about how strong it is and there have been cases where people have already OD'ed on it because they did not follow the directions. And if that happens we all know the media and dems will have a field day with it claiming trump pushed it too fast


I agree the media and democrats will be unrelenting if that's the case, but from what I've read the OD's were people who were self treating with it, or from other countries where healthcare is mediocre at best. Dumb and dumber from Arizona with the fish tank were going to get caught by Darwin eventually, it's amazing it took them this longer


----------



## Randall Ave

Mabey its just me, but there seems to be more people out and about.
And Iceyman, the local Dairy Queen is open.


----------



## gman2310

My concern is that everyone with a pickup truck is gonna be out cutting grass, lowballing properties.


----------



## snowpushers

Happens every spring. We where out cleaning up one of our properties today and I found a piece of paper in a ziplock bag on the lawn, it was an estimate to "mow your lawn for $35.00 ". This particular lawn is just under one acre!!!! Unbelievable!


----------



## V_Scapes

Very promising press conference that just took place. Keep your heads up boys, as tough as it it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

V_Scapes said:


> Very promising press conference that just took place. Keep your heads up boys, as tough as it it.


I assume you meant the earlier one with Trump? About hoping to get things moving by Easter. 
I can't imagine anything good coming from Trenton.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Very promising press conference that just took place. Keep your heads up boys, as tough as it it.


We can only hope.. but prepare for it to be worse


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> We can only hope.. but prepare for it to be worse


Don't worry, Governor Murphy has our backs. Yup, we're all doomed.


----------



## J.Ricci

One day at a time, it's all coming down to the federal level for Jersey unfortunately since Murph' won't do jack **** for us.


----------



## HeatMiser

State level we’re ****ed. There’s a reason I bought land out of state for when I retire


----------



## Kevin_NJ

One good thing bucky has done. List of companies hiring NOW. I know some here may be in need and/or have had to or will need to make the tough decision of letting workers go.

https://jobs.covid19.nj.gov/


----------



## shawn_

Anyone interested in a 2008 F350 king ranch , dually 6.4 power stroke with right at 90k miles? Truck is fine just don’t really need a dually .


----------



## Mike_C

How the hell is it only 11:30AM?


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> How the hell is it only 11:30AM?


You can say that again. We are burning through work. We worked late last season ( till mid January) and there's not much as far as cleanups this year. Phones dead too. I think Once things start growing though it'll be a mad house


----------



## J.Ricci

After spending an hour or so disinfecting trucks & equipment this morning and getting the guys on the road I took a ride to both my current projects out of sheer boredom now I've been in the office for 2 hours. I only had about 15 minutes of work, but it's the only room my wife won't bother me in since she's bored out of her mind too


----------



## HeatMiser

I took a nap after coming home, and now I’m realizing how bad TV is during the day


----------



## Randall Ave

HeatMiser said:


> I took a nap after coming home, and now I'm realizing how bad TV is during the day


I am at the shop. I put on old movies instead of the radio. U-Tube is good for something. On another note, I do not think I have ever been this slow before.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> You can say that again. We are burning through work. We worked late last season ( till mid January) and there's not much as far as cleanups this year. Phones dead too. I think Once things start growing though it'll be a mad house


Same here we're breezing through cleanups.


----------



## djt1029

Flying through cleanups, especially with no traffic on the road. Phone rang once today, first time in a few days, so at least I know it still works


----------



## treeguyry

anyone having luck finding hand sanitizer? I’ve got it in my trucks for the guys but they’re starting to run low. Probably only enough for a week tops and I know it’ll be hard to track down


----------



## shawn_

treeguyry said:


> anyone having luck finding hand sanitizer? I've got it in my trucks for the guys but they're starting to run low. Probably only enough for a week tops and I know it'll be hard to track down


Goodluck that stuffs like crack to people


----------



## 512high

go to ebay, search lysol concentrate, buy now, make your own...............


----------



## Randall Ave

Cleaning up today. Found this in the shed. Don't even know where it came from. I know it's old, but free to anyone who wants to take it.


----------



## sota

dropped 4 dead trees today.
didn't have to use my AK.
today was a good day.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I hope we're not getting back into a pattern of rain every weekend.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kevin_NJ said:


> I hope we're not getting back into a pattern of rain every weekend.


The least of my worries at the current time.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Cleaning up today. Found this in the shed. Don't even know where it came from. I know it's old, but free to anyone who wants to take it.
> View attachment 202324


What the hell is it


----------



## 512high

Randall Ave said:


> Cleaning up today. Found this in the shed. Don't even know where it came from. I know it's old, but free to anyone who wants to take it.
> View attachment 202324


Plow motor?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> What the hell is it


Old Western cable operated plow unit, missing the electric motor.


----------



## Petr51488

I’m at the point where I’m answering phone calls of numbers I don’t know. Scammers seemed to have stopped. Business is almost dead until lawns start growing


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> I'm at the point where I'm answering phone calls of numbers I don't know. Scammers seemed to have stopped. Business is almost dead until lawns start growing


I went and looked at four jobs yesterday and got one approved from last week. Encouraging, but not nearly where I want to be.


----------



## djt1029

Looked at 3 yesterday, and one today, and another lined up for Monday which is a step in the right direction after probably a week and change since my last estimate. Unfortunately all but one that I've looked at this year so far are small half day - one day type jobs, nothing real exciting


----------



## iceyman

Anyone bored? Netflix tiger king


----------



## 512high

Guys, What are you doing with crews going from job to job? meaning if you have 2 employees, 5 etc. separate trucks, what if you don't have enough trucks, 2 workers per truck or is that a no no?


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Looked at 3 yesterday, and one today, and another lined up for Monday which is a step in the right direction after probably a week and change since my last estimate. Unfortunately all but one that I've looked at this year so far are small half day - one day type jobs, nothing real exciting


Looked at a good sized job today, first decent one in a while. We'll see how it shakes out



iceyman said:


> Anyone bored? Netflix tiger king


Going to start that tonight, heard a little about it over the last few days


----------



## djt1029

I think I'm going to try the tiger king tonight also, weird taking a Saturday off this early in the season.



512high said:


> Guys, What are you doing with crews going from job to job? meaning if you have 2 employees, 5 etc. separate trucks, what if you don't have enough trucks, 2 workers per truck or is that a no no?


One guy driving each truck/trailer, other guys are following in their personal vehicles. One crew has an extra truck as well. I'm sticking with just one guy in each truck but I've got one of my guys starting back up in two weeks and he doesn't have a license, so at that point I guess I'll have 2 guys in that truck.


----------



## truckie80

512high said:


> Guys, What are you doing with crews going from job to job? meaning if you have 2 employees, 5 etc. separate trucks, what if you don't have enough trucks, 2 workers per truck or is that a no no?


2 guys in one truck, one following behind in another, one in his personal car.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Anyone bored? Netflix tiger king


Episode and a half in, and holy **** what a train wreck. In the best possible way


----------



## Mike_C

I’ve been hearing about the damn tiger show everywhere guess it’s worth checking out


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I've been hearing about the damn tiger show everywhere guess it's worth checking out


People you never knew existed


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> I've been hearing about the damn tiger show everywhere guess it's worth checking out


The plan last night was to watch one episode...ended up watching three. Words can't even describe it


----------



## treeguyry

Now you guys have me curious about it


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Now you guys have me curious about it


You wont be disappointed


----------



## iceyman

This nutjob of a woman is straight psycho


----------



## J.Ricci

It’s must watch TV, what a bunch of nuts. Probably going to binge the rest of the show tonight


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> It's must watch TV, what a bunch of nuts. Probably going to binge the rest of the show tonight


Yep ive watched 3 eps.. prolly do another 2 tonight


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yep ive watched 3 eps.. prolly do another 2 tonight


And this is on what channel,?


----------



## 512high

Randall Ave said:


> And this is on what channel,?


I think its a Netflix thing.....


----------



## Randall Ave

512high said:


> I think its a Netflix thing.....


My rabbit ears ain't gonna work.


----------



## truckie80

Alright, I'm giving into the hype and going to start it tonight as soon as the kids go to bed.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Alright, I'm giving into the hype and going to start it tonight as soon as the kids go to bed.


Just made another tall one and pressing play on ep 4


----------



## J.Ricci

On episode 5 now, going to be disappointed when this is done.


----------



## Mike_C

Joe Exotic is the hero we all need to get through this Corona crap


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## truckie80

Watched 3 episodes last night, you guys were right, good call


----------



## S_Marino87

Starting Tiger King tonight, between you guys and the guys on the job talking about it I'm not sure if I've ever had higher expectations for a TV show


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Starting Tiger King tonight, between you guys and the guys on the job talking about it I'm not sure if I've ever had higher expectations for a TV show


This is not a "TV" show


----------



## treeguyry

Two estimates today, about 45 miles from each other to keep it interesting.


----------



## sota

Anyone near 07922 got 3' leyland cypress potted trees in bulk that wants to sell a bunch? possibly with delivery? And by a bunch I mean 30+? Last bought a bunch in April of 2017 for $8.56/tree, but I picked 'em up from Farmingdale.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> This is not a "TV" show


Never seen anything like it.


----------



## djt1029

4 more estimates today, one nice job and 3 little BS ones, baby steps.

On a worse note, I finished Tiger King last night, and have no idea what to do with my nights anymore


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> 4 more estimates today, one nice job and 3 little BS ones, baby steps.
> 
> On a worse note, I finished Tiger King last night, and have no idea what to do with my nights anymore


We've got 2 episodes left, after the kids go to bed tonight we'll probably finish it and I'll be in the same boat.


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> This is not a "TV" show


After watching the first 2 last night, I stand corrected.


----------



## Petr51488

How’s business for everyone? I’ve cut back a lot. Because there’s no work- and to keep anyone from infecting others. Mainly because there’s no work. I’ve had a handful of clients cancel on me all together and are doing lawns themselves.


----------



## sota

I haven't even mowed once yet.


----------



## Mike_C

Down around 50 residential lawns from last year, phone's still dead but getting a few calls here and there. I had a handful of slots to still fill for the season before everything went off the rails, they'll remain empty to compensate. Bidding a lot of commercial & municipal work to fill gaps and keep things flowing


----------



## HeatMiser

Different business obviously, but there’s almost nothing going on here either. After tomorrow oil deliveries will be done until fall, service calls and a few tank removals are the only things on the schedule boards, nobody’s calling for much of anything


----------



## J.Ricci

Phone's still dead, most days I'm doing with everything I have to do by noon while the guys are out working. No estimates, less material pickups, very little office work comes together to equal a lot of boring afternoons


----------



## truckie80

I'm in the same boat, lost some accounts and very little other work coming in. I have to write up 2 estimates for some extra work but that's about it. Just plugging along on cleanups and we'll start cutting as soon as they're done to stretch the work load out


----------



## djt1029

I lost more accounts this year than I have ever before, and I've had a handful switch to more basic service this year until things stabilize, so I'll be doing less mulch and flowers this spring. Sticking with working 5 days a week, and that might last all season this year. That said I'll be locking myself in the office tomorrow and writing up a bunch of estimates, got a flurry of them late last week into this week, but even so it's way less than I'd normally be doing this time of year, I've just been procrastinating


----------



## J.Ricci

What a year I picked to get out of maintenance


----------



## Pa Plowman

Y'all remember this stuff? A Fella that I know from another Forum posted it this morning

BTW, he's in Wyoming


----------



## V_Scapes

I had a couple more jobs get approved this week and looked at a couple more today but still not setting the world on fire at all. We should be done with cleanups next week which is record timing. I still think we'll get a decent rebound in the summer, seems like almost all of my customers are still working.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I had a couple more jobs get approved this week and looked at a couple more today but still not setting the world on fire at all. We should be done with cleanups next week which is record timing. I still think we'll get a decent rebound in the summer, seems like almost all of my customers are still working.


Got a couple approvals today also which is nice. Unfortunately, I have 8 customers who own restaurants/bars, for all of them we maintain their homes and businesses, it's 21 locations that would normally be mulched and get flowers by the end of April...we're still maintaining them all, but 17 of 21 are on hold for the expensive extras until further notice. That's over 100 yards of mulch and a few hundred flats of flowers which won't be getting done for a while if at all this year. I get it, the restaurant business is getting crushed, but it still sucks to lose the work especially on that scale


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Got a couple approvals today also which is nice. Unfortunately, I have 8 customers who own restaurants/bars, for all of them we maintain their homes and businesses, it's 21 locations that would normally be mulched and get flowers by the end of April...we're still maintaining them all, but 17 of 21 are on hold for the expensive extras until further notice. That's over 100 yards of mulch and a few hundred flats of flowers which won't be getting done for a while if at all this year. I get it, the restaurant business is getting crushed, but it still sucks to lose the work especially on that scale


Ouch. I've had customers scaling back on mulch etc as well, but on a good year I only do maybe 125-150 total yards of mulch


----------



## AG09

I have been very fortunate. I raised a bunch of prices this year and I have only lost a handful like I do every year, but I have picked up more than I lost at a higher price.

I think people still have the money and/or are still able to work from home, but they are being more cautious to weather the storm better. At the end of the day I feel we are lucky to be considered essential and still able to work. I feel terrible for all the people in the restaurant and retail businesses that are out of jobs.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> What a year I picked to get out of maintenance


How are you managing with that transition?


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Down around 50 residential lawns from last year, phone's still dead but getting a few calls here and there. I had a handful of slots to still fill for the season before everything went off the rails, they'll remain empty to compensate. Bidding a lot of commercial & municipal work to fill gaps and keep things flowing


Damn 50?? How many residentials do you have? Why did you lose them? Competition or this economy?


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Got a couple approvals today also which is nice. Unfortunately, I have 8 customers who own restaurants/bars, for all of them we maintain their homes and businesses, it's 21 locations that would normally be mulched and get flowers by the end of April...we're still maintaining them all, but 17 of 21 are on hold for the expensive extras until further notice. That's over 100 yards of mulch and a few hundred flats of flowers which won't be getting done for a while if at all this year. I get it, the restaurant business is getting crushed, but it still sucks to lose the work especially on that scale


Commercial mulch etc will be there eventually but not until they're ready to reopen. Restaurants are going to be rough this year though. Dealing with the same here



AG09 said:


> Damn 50?? How many residentials do you have? Why did you lose them? Competition or this economy?


600ish


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> 600ish


Wow!! That's a lot of houses. Whats that like 6-7 crews?


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> I have been very fortunate. I raised a bunch of prices this year and I have only lost a handful like I do every year, but I have picked up more than I lost at a higher price.
> 
> I think people still have the money and/or are still able to work from home, but they are being more cautious to weather the storm better. At the end of the day I feel we are lucky to be considered essential and still able to work. I feel terrible for all the people in the restaurant and retail businesses that are out of jobs.


I agree, being considered essential isn't lost on me. I'm sure things will pick up once this passes, just going to be lean and mean for now and weather the storm.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Wow!! That's a lot of houses. Whats that like 6-7 crews?


9 maintenance crews between residential & commercial


----------



## treeguyry

Phone's been quiet here as well, but keeping steady. Homeowners are still calling, the landscapers/builders I work with though have a lot less for me to do currently


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> How are you managing with that transition?


All things considered, it's going well. Obviously it turned out to be the worst year to make the switch, not a lot of people wanting to spend 50k + on a backyard right now, but they're still out there. Small jobs are trickling in though along with work for a couple builders. I'm booked for a couple months, but we're only working 5 days a week like a lot of other guys on here.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm sticking to 5 days as well. Never before have we not worked 6 day weeks to start a season.


----------



## iceyman

Currently in a parade line for kids birthdays.. my oldest turned 6 yesterday and had 25 cars show up.. so we jumped on today. Dancing man and all


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of you applied for the SBA disaster loan assistance? Pros cons?


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Have any of you applied for the SBA disaster loan assistance? Pros cons?


Planning on looking into it a bit tomorrow, but almost no intention of using it. There's no such thing as free money, especially when the fed. is involved.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> Planning on looking into it a bit tomorrow, but almost no intention of using it. There's no such thing as free money, especially when the fed. is involved.


May not be free - but very low interest. Talking less than one percent to a maximum of 3% . There's also a payroll aid that will pay for 2.5 months of payroll as long as you keep your guys working. I spoke to 2 accountants and both told me the same info. It's all part of the 2 trillion dollar stimulus. I unfortunately can't get the check most others will get- but this is another option. Business for me has gone down 50% from me looking back at the first quarter from this time last year. Snow is the main reason- but so many of my accounts got rid of me temporarily because of this virus. It's going to suck to see just how much this virus hit me when it's somewhat back to normal.


----------



## AG09

Petr51488 said:


> May not be free - but very low interest. Talking less than one percent to a maximum of 3% . There's also a payroll aid that will pay for 2.5 months of payroll as long as you keep your guys working. I spoke to 2 accountants and both told me the same info. It's all part of the 2 trillion dollar stimulus. I unfortunately can't get the check most others will get- but this is another option. Business for me has gone down 50% from me looking back at the first quarter from this time last year. Snow is the main reason- but so many of my accounts got rid of me temporarily because of this virus. It's going to suck to see just how much this virus hit me when it's somewhat back to normal.


Thats one reason i do not count on snow. Theres gonna be good years and bad years. damn that sucks. How many did you lose?


----------



## Petr51488

AG09 said:


> Thats one reason i do not count on snow. Theres gonna be good years and bad years. damn that sucks. How many did you lose?


I don't count on it either. Trust me. I'm kind of glad we didn't have a crazy winter- it just sucks because I count on spring and summer work lol I'm down at lease 20 accounts. I'm hoping that's it. I got a bunch cancel about a week ago then none for a while then a bunch this weekend. And losing 20 is one thing but not gaining any new ones is the problem


----------



## djt1029

I’m considering it mainly because I’m figuring people are going to be really slow paying on top of all the other BS with this so it would be nice to have a little cushion for payroll while things are still unsettled. I’m down around 25 accounts from last year, and the extra work is coming in real slow. This won’t be a banner year but I’ll survive


----------



## iceyman

Some of these “loans” could be considered grants by the feds.. its worth looking into cuz why not


----------



## seville009

iceyman said:


> Some of these "loans" could be considered grants by the feds.. its worth looking into cuz why not


that's my understanding too

they have an Emergency Economic Injury Grant - up to $10,000. Can apply online. Does not have to be repaid

no harm in applying- worst they can do is say no

See top of page 7 of this

https://www.sbc.senate.gov/public/_...ess-owner-s-guide-to-the-cares-act-final-.pdf


----------



## djt1029

Waiting for the lady from the bank to send me the application; seems like it would be silly to not apply for it from everything I’ve heard/seen


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Waiting for the lady from the bank to send me the application; seems like it would be silly to not apply for it from everything I've heard/seen


Took us countless hours today thru td bank.. website kept crashing


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Took us countless hours today thru td bank.. website kept crashing


And this surprises you?


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Took us countless hours today thru td bank.. website kept crashing


A lot of banks weren't set up for it. I think Bank of America was the only one from the beginning. I was able to do it no problem


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Waiting for the lady from the bank to send me the application; seems like it would be silly to not apply for it from everything I've heard/seen


Everything should be online. Every email I received has said not to contact the bank and that it's all online. Although it may be different for your bank.


----------



## Mike_C

We did it today, took forever especially since I had to do it multiple times for multiple businesses, but it's mostly done. Few loose ends tomorrow still. Anyone doubting if they should apply, do it anyway. There's nothing to lose, and it's rare that small businesses actually have an opportunity for some help without getting screwed at the same time.


----------



## J.Ricci

Been working on the application most of the day, almost done but I can’t sit at the computer any more without a break


----------



## djt1029

Got mine done this morning


----------



## treeguyry

Heard a rumor of NJ shutting down construction after Friday, not sure if theres any truth to it


----------



## Mike_C

There's rumblings of the possibility, my attorney will be in contact with the dictator...I mean governor's office tomorrow. From all information I've received, maintenance will be allowed to continue, but construction is uncertain


----------



## gman2310

Construction Likely to be Shut Down on Friday
The NJLCA has just received word from a very reliable source in the Governor's office that the Governor of NJ is preparing an executive order that he will be announcing tomorrow or Thursday which will shut down all non-essential construction, similar to NY's order.

If based on NY, they are currently allowed to do basic maintenance and pest control, and are limited to one person per property.

As soon as we have the specific details, we will update you. We are working hard to have landscape maintenance and pest control to remain essential services.

If you currently have construction jobs going on, please try your best to complete them by Friday. At the same time, follow all CDC guidelines, as we have shared with you in the past.


NJLCA Creates One-Sheet to be Posted - in English and in Spanish
To encourage more to abide by the rules of the road (the current ones!), we have created the following one-sheet documents.

Please post them in your shops, at your counters if you are a vendor and share them with all of your employees.

We will get through this, but need to proactively work towards flattening the curve!

COVID-19 One Sheet - English
COVID-19 One Sheet - Spanish

‌ ‌ ‌
New Jersey Landscape Contractors Association
465 Mola Boulevard
Unit 4
Elmwood Park, NJ 07407


----------



## J.Ricci

Here we go again with this bs


----------



## V_Scapes

Does anyone have a link to get started with the small business loan?

And if they shut down landscape construction I'll have nothing to do besides mowing from late April on.


----------



## djt1029

I did it through my bank, M&T but they're at least currently only accepting applications from businesses that had a checking account with them prior to 2/15/2020 not sure how it works for other banks

M&T's link:

https://www.mtb.com/help-center/be-informed-business/coronavirus/apply-information


----------



## J.Ricci

I did it through my bank as well, but the general link is:

https://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/2020-04/PPP Borrower Application Form.pdf


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Does anyone have a link to get started with the small business loan?
> 
> And if they shut down landscape construction I'll have nothing to do besides mowing from late April on.


I would definitely go through your bank, if they're SBA approved since you have history with them. The applications are getting in quick, I sent mine in this morning and even so it was # 19,500 something


----------



## gman2310

I am pretty sure you have to go through your bank


----------



## J.Ricci

Currently you have to go through your own bank, they're in the process of opening it up on a broader spectrum, but who knows how that will go. Between the government and banks, it'll be 10x more difficult than it needs to be


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Currently you have to go through your own bank, they're in the process of opening it up on a broader spectrum, but who knows how that will go. Between the government and banks, it'll be 10x more difficult than it needs to be


10x. Like the reported number of covid deaths vs the real number.


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> 10x. Like the reported number of covid deaths vs the real number.


You think so? Care to explain? Not trying to be a jerk- just never heard this part. Obviously China way underestimated their deaths but that's a given.


----------



## S_Marino87

Petr51488 said:


> You think so? Care to explain? Not trying to be a jerk- just never heard this part. Obviously China way underestimated their deaths but that's a given.


My wife is a forensic nurse with a medical examiner's office here in the tri-state, I'll leave out the agency, back in mid-March they along with hospitals received a memo stating that COVID-19 should be reported on all death certificates of anyone who had it, or "was/could be assumed to have it" even if they didn't die of the virus, even if they had multiple pre-existing co-morbities, and yes the word "Assumed" was in the memo. NYC.gov is reporting their daily death toll, along with how many had pre-existing conditions, and how many didn't. As of last count yesterday, only 63 of 3,550ish deaths in NYC had no pre-existing conditions. In Italy, a few weeks ago I believe it was the minster of health came out and said only 12% of their recorded deaths actually died of COVID-19, the other 88% had COVID-19 but didn't die from it. Basically you die of cancer after a multi-year battle, but test positive after death for COVID-19, you're a coronavirus death. Same with heart attacks etc. The general consensus with my wife and her colleagues is that thousands of deaths are being mis-classified. Dr. Birx admitted in yesterdays press conference that they're being "liberal" in classifying COVID-19 the cause of death over basically all other potential causes


----------



## truckie80

My wife’s an ER nurse and she said the same about the CDC telling hospitals they can “assume” COVID-19 as cause of death. They also have seen a massive drop in their hospital system in pneumonia, flu, dementia and various other deaths since the code for COVID-19 was issued, meaning the fast majority of those are being classified under the virus instead of what’s more likely the actual cause of death. Besides the reported deaths being inflated, she also believes the virus has been here since December due to an influx of respiratory infections and flu symptoms with negative flu test cases all winter long. The death toll is inflated, but the total cases number’s drastically low. Which is a good thing since it means the fatality rate is a small fraction of what it appears to be at surface level


----------



## treeguyry

Last night after work I caught the part of the press conference where the doctor said they were “being liberal” with the death count, no idea how that helps them. None of this makes sense, every study that’s posted shows that the malaria drug works very well, but Fauci dismisses it over and over. The government seems just as happy with spreading panic as the media does


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Last night after work I caught the part of the press conference where the doctor said they were "being liberal" with the death count, no idea how that helps them. None of this makes sense, every study that's posted shows that the malaria drug works very well, but Fauci dismisses it over and over. The government seems just as happy with spreading panic as the media does


Those who sell panic also sell the pill


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like non essential construction is shut down?


----------



## gman2310




----------



## gman2310

What is considered non essential construction


----------



## J.Ricci

I'm not ****ing stopping. I'll leave the guys home, and I'll go work, but I'm not stopping


----------



## V_Scapes

I would assume this will force suppliers to shut down also.


----------



## djt1029

Anyone get any clarification yet? I haven’t been getting NJLCA emails lately


----------



## HeatMiser

How anyone can argue that construction of any type isn't an essential industry is absurd


----------



## truckie80

Construction shut down is unbelievable, why not just shut down sites over x number of workers. It's easy to keep 6ft + space and wear masks/gloves, thats more than enough


----------



## V_Scapes

http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=001nkVx...duA6Jy_t6fcdJ8H1DJakhrWus5FELtPHtsYHImRX-YQ==


----------



## S_Marino87

Projects already underway at a single-family home with a construction crew of 5 or fewer

I guess we'll be starting as many jobs as possible over the next two days and bounce around between those for a while


----------



## Petr51488

S_Marino87 said:


> Projects already underway at a single-family home with a construction crew of 5 or fewer
> I guess we'll be starting as many jobs as possible over the next two days and bounce around between those for a while


Exactly. Whose going to go enforce this anyway. Just say it's an existing project.


----------



## truckie80

Any info on landscape maintenance? Lack of any real info on it makes me think it’s a go but with our backwards state who knows


----------



## 512high

I understand this is a NJ thread, my small state of NH is basically following the state of Massachusetts guidelines of essential services, landscaping etc is considered essential , you ca google both states enter essential services , not sure if this helps or not maybe other states are similar.


----------



## J.Ricci

Breaking ground on a big job today rain or shine that I didn’t plan on starting until June, but it’s a month of work. It’ll be underway by Friday so


----------



## gman2310

http://web-extract.constantcontact.com/v1/social_annotation_v2?permalink_uri=https://myemail.constantcontact.com/NJLCA--New-Executive-Order-Details-You-Need-to-Know.html?soid=1102056362534&aid=j52o6t0zcpo&image_url=https://mlsvc01-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/6229da79001/cceb2c57-9b8f-46e2-b2f9-f1d1fa17c00d.jpg?ver=1586441658000

This gives some clarification.


----------



## djt1029




----------



## truckie80

Thanks guys. 

I got my first call of the year for pavers today...oh well. Can't make this stuff up


----------



## V_Scapes

Makes no sense, you cant install hardscape but planting and mulch is ok?


----------



## Mike_C

Theres a chance a few things are relaxed in relation to our industry in the coming weeks. I'll keep you guys updated on any changes as my attorney's been in contact with the Governor's office. We're also working on clarification on a few specific types of projects.

Right now the most important thing that everyone follows the CDC guidelines for working so we don't get ****** over even worse. Make sure everyones wearing a mask at all times, our new primary job as landscape/construction business owners is to be safety officers until this passes


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Right now the most important thing that everyone follows the CDC guidelines for working so we don't get ****** over even worse. Make sure everyones wearing a mask at all times, our new primary job as landscape/construction business owners is to be safety officers until this passes


I agree, we're lucky we can work nobody better mess it up for us. Wear masks, give the guys sanitizer and get **** done


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> I agree, we're lucky we can work nobody better mess it up for us. Wear masks, give the guys sanitizer and get **** done


Being able to work is a right, not a privilege. That said I agree about not ****ing it up. Mask and gloves, social distance, wash your hands and sanitize everything all the time, but keep working.


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Being able to work is a right, not a privilege. That said I agree about not ******* it up. Mask and gloves, social distance, wash your hands and sanitize everything all the time, but keep working.


Amen brother


----------



## HeatMiser

We can mostly continue as usual, just limited services and being extra careful.


----------



## AG09

Has anyone received any money for their sba loans yet?


----------



## Petr51488

AG09 said:


> Has anyone received any money for their sba loans yet?


Not yet. I Did get a phone call today from my bank saying they have my application and wanted to confirm my phone number I had on the application. That and the PPP Is on the same application


----------



## HeatMiser

I didn’t get it yet either


----------



## Petr51488

I’m sure it’ll be a few weeks. They’ve been talking about the stimulus checks for a while and they are finally being sent out ( not that I’ll get one) . From what I’ve read - a ton of applications have been sent out for the small business and they are having a hard time processing everything ( not all banks can even do this) and apparently out of money based on the amount of businesses that have applied. So not everyone will get it - but I did read they are trying to get more money from the state/fed


----------



## djt1029

The fed’s putting more money into it as of yesterday. Not expecting to get money anytime soon, nothing is ever smooth


----------



## Mike_C

Sounds like it will be at least a couple weeks, maybe a month to get the money.


----------



## V_Scapes

Pretty much done with cleanups as of this week, going to bang out a bunch of mulch next week and lawn maintenance starts Monday.


----------



## J.Ricci

Broke ground on 8 projects in the last 48 hours. Heading home now, long couple days but worth it to keep going


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Broke ground on 8 projects in the last 48 hours. Heading home now, long couple days but worth it to keep going


That new directive really makes no sense especially cause you are outside. I do not see why we should be allowed to do construction as long as its five or less guys.

Did you explain to your clients what you were doing and why you were doing it? If so what did they have to say?


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> That new directive really makes no sense especially cause you are outside. I do not see why we should be allowed to do construction as long as its five or less guys.
> 
> Did you explain to your clients what you were doing and why you were doing it? If so what did they have to say?


I spoke with them all, explained the situation and how we could work around it, they were all thrilled to not have to hold off indefinitely. I've got some pretty good planting jobs lined up also, but if thats all I could do we'd blow through them in a couple weeks tops. Right now with these 8 jobs, and the planting work I have that's exempt under the new order, we've got enough work to keep busy until the end of June.


----------



## Mike_C

We broke ground on a few jobs yesterday also, and made them look extra "construction-ish" orange fencing and cones everywhere, even where they don't need to be. Hey, it was started and set up and started before 8PM


----------



## snowpushers

One of my employees was not feeling well last Saturday (April 4), I sent him home. He was out all week last week, with a low grade temperature at night (100*). During the day his temp. went back down to normal. I suggested he go get tested, he went in Friday for the test. He called me last night at 9:00 pm, he tested positive!!!! Told the rest of the crew to go get tested just to be on the safe side! Be careful out there!!!!


----------



## AG09

snowpushers said:


> One of my employees was not feeling well last Saturday (April 4), I sent him home. He was out all week last week, with a low grade temperature at night (100*). During the day his temp. went back down to normal. I suggested he go get tested, he went in Friday for the test. He called me last night at 9:00 pm, he tested positive!!!! Told the rest of the crew to go get tested just to be on the safe side! Be careful out there!!!!


Damn that sucks!! I don't understand why with everything going on these guys would still come into work not feeling well. It just screws everyone. Aren't you suppose to quarantine everyone now as a precaution for 14 days?


----------



## djt1029

My maintenance foreman’s wife wasn’t feeling way a few days before we were going to start cleanups (mid March) he stayed home, developed a cough a few days later and low fever. Tomorrow will finally be his first day of work as he’s been symptom free since April 1st.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wild out there today


----------



## Mike_C

I had a guy test positive as well, luckily he’s one of my sweeper operators so he had almost no contact with any other employees. He’s recovering well and should be back to work in about a week


----------



## S_Marino87

I've got a cough that started late Saturday night so I guess I'm out of commission for a while, probably got exposed at some point by one of the fine citizens of Newark


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> I've got a cough that started late Saturday night so I guess I'm out of commission for a while, probably got exposed at some point by one of the fine citizens of Newark


Feel better man, are they testing through the department there or are you stuck locked down playing the waiting game?


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Feel better man, are they testing through the department there or are you stuck locked down playing the waiting game?


Thanks. I've got an appointment in a couple hours to get tested, currently I've only got a cough no other symptoms but I can't go back to work obviously until I'm tested. Lot of guys out sick (or "sick") so they're trying to expedite testing


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Wild out there today


Crazy day.. then at 5 pm it was absolutely beautiful


----------



## djt1029

Beautiful last night for about an hour before dark. Guess it’s time to set up the backyard furniture, don’t really have the “too busy” excuse this year


----------



## iceyman

My only excuse is my 3 kids.. dam they want alot of attention lol


----------



## truckie80

Yeah I should really set my yard up too, but the days I'm not in the city I'm basically giving my guys the days list and wasting the rest of my day. Don't think I've ever felt so lazy about pretty much everything other than the fire dept



S_Marino87 said:


> Thanks. I've got an appointment in a couple hours to get tested, currently I've only got a cough no other symptoms but I can't go back to work obviously until I'm tested. Lot of guys out sick (or "sick") so they're trying to expedite testing


Keep us posted


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> My only excuse is my 3 kids.. dam they want alot of attention lol


Another reminder of how grateful I am that I can return my nieces and nephews to their rightful owners


----------



## HeatMiser

Our governor went on TV and admitted he didn’t think of the bill of rights with all the lockdown steps. When are we starting some Michigan-like protesting in this hole of a state


----------



## Mike_C

Shouldn’t be shocking, he’s made it obvious he has no regard for the bill of rights since he came into office. Thanks to the lovely people of suburban Jersey (present company excluded) for voting this hack in


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Our governor went on TV and admitted he didn't think of the bill of rights with all the lockdown steps. When are we starting some Michigan-like protesting in this hole of a state


Tucker is awesome


----------



## djt1029

I can't even talk about Murphy without starting to write a manifesto. 

By the way, for anyone waiting on it, I got my approval letter and note from the bank today for the PPP


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> I can't even talk about Murphy without starting to write a manifesto.
> 
> By the way, for anyone waiting on it, I got my approval letter and note from the bank today for the PPP


You got it just in time because they ran out of money for it.

What bank did you use to apply?


----------



## Mike_C

I just got the approval late last night and signed the note this morning, took their sweet ass time but thats one weight off my shoulders. We'll see how long it takes the money to come in.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> You got it just in time because they ran out of money for it.
> 
> What bank did you use to apply?


M&T


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> I just got the approval late last night and signed the note this morning, took their sweet ass time but thats one weight off my shoulders. We'll see how long it takes the money to come in.


Awesome!!

I hurt myself. I filled out the app as soon as it came out, but my bank TD was not offering it yet. Then a couple days later they offered it after I already submitted to a bank I did not have a relationship with.


----------



## gman2310

I just got notified from my bank that they finished the paperwork and submitted it to the SBA. Not sure how long I have to wait to hear back from the SBA now. I am using TD Bank


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I hurt myself. I filled out the app as soon as it came out, but my bank TD was not offering it yet. Then a couple days later they offered it after I already submitted to a bank I did not have a relationship with.


My wife uses TD for her business, she just got her approval about an hour ago, so hopefully yours isn't too far behind hers


----------



## Petr51488

My brother is an accountant and said that on Tuesday they changed it so the business owner can also be included in the PPP. 20% of net earnings. Being I already filled my paperwork out- I’m not about to do it again and risk losing out on the money


----------



## iceyman

Still waiting to hear from td


Mike_C said:


> My wife uses TD for her business, she just got her approval about an hour ago, so hopefully yours isn't too far behind hers


----------



## iceyman

When do we feel the effects of all this free money going out? How long will it take to get back to a feb 20’ economy. Unfortunately i think this changed all our business for years to come.. and mine especially because i rely on large number of people to be in a small place.. doh


----------



## gman2310

I just don’t understand how a business with 500 employees is considered a small business. I would consider a small business about 25 employees or less


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> When do we feel the effects of all this free money going out? How long will it take to get back to a feb 20' economy. Unfortunately i think this changed all our business for years to come.. and mine especially because i rely on large number of people to be in a small place.. doh


It's going to be a while for sure, I think next spring/early summer we'll see a huge boom but it's going to have to remain at that level for a long time for businesses to truly recover from this. Every business that survives this will forever be stronger from it.



gman2310 said:


> I just don't understand how a business with 500 employees is considered a small business. I would consider a small business about 25 employees or less


I've got close to 100 employees, it's still a "small business" in every sense of the term.


----------



## J.Ricci

HeatMiser said:


> Our governor went on TV and admitted he didn't think of the bill of rights with all the lockdown steps. When are we starting some Michigan-like protesting in this hole of a state


Absolutely disgraceful. I'm in for any protest there is. Gadsden flags went on my trucks today, some things are worth crossing business & political lines for


----------



## HeatMiser

J.Ricci said:


> Absolutely disgraceful. I'm in for any protest there is. Gadsden flags went on my trucks today, some things are worth crossing business & political lines for


Amen. I'm trying to toe the line and find something subtle I can put up in front of my building. I've never put anything remotely political up there, but I'm ashamed of this state


----------



## sota

Meet/protest at Seeley's Pond in Union County this weekend?


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> Meet/protest at Seeley's Pond in Union County this weekend?


Is there something being organized there? I know there was talk of something at Newton Green this weekend but small scale


----------



## sota

Not that i'm aware of. I'm just suggesting people do it. hell if people want to do something there, I'll offer up my driveway and parking pad for people to park at, so the popo can't tow their rides.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> Keep us posted


Got my results back, positive for COVID-19. Honestly...I've had colds worse than this. Cough, a little tired, but that's it. Mostly just pissed off that I'm stuck not being able to work and watching our state strip away liberties one by one


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> Got my results back, positive for COVID-19. Honestly...I've had colds worse than this. Cough, a little tired, but that's it. Mostly just pissed off that I'm stuck not being able to work and watching our state strip away liberties one by one


Sorry to hear that. Feel better!! From what I hear it hits everyone differently.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Got my results back, positive for COVID-19. Honestly...I've had colds worse than this. Cough, a little tired, but that's it. Mostly just pissed off that I'm stuck not being able to work and watching our state strip away liberties one by one


Any fever? A friend of mine just got over it, he had a fever for a couple days and that was the extent of it. Feel better


----------



## V_Scapes

Wet snow flakes mixed in with rain here this morning. Upstate is getting measurable snow, F that!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Wet snow flakes mixed in with rain here this morning. Upstate is getting measurable snow, F that!


I had two different people tell me we could get a little snow Friday night. My response was, ain't nobody open, so who gives a -----!


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Got my results back, positive for COVID-19. Honestly...I've had colds worse than this. Cough, a little tired, but that's it. Mostly just pissed off that I'm stuck not being able to work and watching our state strip away liberties one by one


My gfs uncle just passed away from it. He was fine 10 days ago.. slowly got worse.. went on a ventilator weds morning and passed last night. Crazy how it effects people differently.. oh and he was a corrections officer and in great shape


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> My gfs uncle just passed away from it. He was fine 10 days ago.. slowly got worse.. went on a ventilator weds morning and passed last night. Crazy how it effects people differently.. oh and he was a corrections officer and in great shape


Sorry for your loss. I'm trying to see how the plasma donation thing works since I'm not hospitalized or anything


----------



## truckie80

Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, ventilators seem to be a death sentence with this, even more so than any other time they’re used. My wife was saying she and some of the other nurses / doctors she works with believe it’s actually letting the virus run wild by not allowing the patient to fight it themselves, the negative impact of the vents are compounding the virus.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> My gfs uncle just passed away from it. He was fine 10 days ago.. slowly got worse.. went on a ventilator weds morning and passed last night. Crazy how it effects people differently.. oh and he was a corrections officer and in great shape


Sorry to hear about that. Was thinking about you today as I was watching the DQ here. Place was busy for what is going on.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Was thinking about you today as I was watching the DQ here. Place was busy for what is going on.


Were doing fine for the situation.. numbers are down but not as nad as it could be. Alot of take home sundae kits going out daily.


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Were doing fine for the situation.. numbers are down but not as nad as it could be. Alot of take home sundae kits going out daily.


That's a good idea, my kids got some at home cake decorating kits from the local bakery today, by the time they're done decorating these things it'll be inedible but the concepts pretty cool. And keeps them out of my hair for a while


----------



## sota

truckie80 said:


> Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, ventilators seem to be a death sentence with this, even more so than any other time they're used. My wife was saying she and some of the other nurses / doctors she works with believe it's actually letting the virus run wild by not allowing the patient to fight it themselves, the negative impact of the vents are compounding the virus.


I was going to say something similar; reports I've seen show a significant increase in mortality when a ventilator has been used. Granted it's tough to do an effective study that can say "ventilators are bad" in related to this bug, but some Smart People have indicated that the forced induction by the ventilator does more harm than good in this case. I've instructed the wife to in no uncertain terms command any doctor that might have to work on me in relation to this bug to NOT put me on a ventilator.


----------



## truckie80

Despite what the news wants us to think, there's a few drugs that are working pretty well as long as they're used before the point of needing a vent.


----------



## sota

Some of the research that's been floating around explained why malaria drugs work so well against this; malaria attacks hemoglobin, where COVID-19 binds to hemoglobin. the effects is the same, blood can't transport oxygen as efficiently. luckily both are vulnerable to the same chemical attack. it's also why oxygen therapy WITHOUT a ventilator is so effective at reliving some of the symptoms until either the body or the meds can effectively fight off the disease.


----------



## Pa Plowman

S_Marino87 said:


> Got my results back, positive for COVID-19. Honestly...I've had colds worse than this. Cough, a little tired, but that's it. Mostly just pissed off that I'm stuck not being able to work and watching our state strip away liberties one by one


Speedy Recovery to U 87


----------



## S_Marino87

Thanks guys. I was pretty tired the first half of the day Saturday but I feel fine since. No fever or anything, just can't shake the cough and some wheezing. Outside of that I feel 100%



truckie80 said:


> Despite what the news wants us to think, there's a few drugs that are working pretty well as long as they're used before the point of needing a vent.


One of the desk sergeants at a neighboring precinct got hit pretty hard with the virus, hospitalized and struggling to breath for close to 2 weeks. He's got a few of the pre-existing conditions that move him into the higher risk category. They gave him the malaria drug and whatever it's supposed to be mixed with, 3 days later he was back home. I'm no doctor, and I get that it doesn't work for everyone, but it sure seems to work for most as long as it's used early enough


----------



## sota

S_Marino87 said:


> Thanks guys. I was pretty tired the first half of the day Saturday but I feel fine since. No fever or anything, just can't shake the cough and some wheezing. Outside of that I feel 100%
> 
> One of the desk sergeants at a neighboring precinct got hit pretty hard with the virus, hospitalized and struggling to breath for close to 2 weeks. He's got a few of the pre-existing conditions that move him into the higher risk category. They gave him the malaria drug and whatever it's supposed to be mixed with, 3 days later he was back home. I'm no doctor, and I get that it doesn't work for everyone, but it sure seems to work for most as long as it's used early enough


You want to do something useful instead of sending everyone money, send out does of the treatment to every house.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> One of the desk sergeants at a neighboring precinct got hit pretty hard with the virus, hospitalized and struggling to breath for close to 2 weeks. He's got a few of the pre-existing conditions that move him into the higher risk category. They gave him the malaria drug and whatever it's supposed to be mixed with, 3 days later he was back home. I'm no doctor, and I get that it doesn't work for everyone, but it sure seems to work for most as long as it's used early enough


If obama was in office and talked Hydroxychloroquine, they'd say he was a savior and chisel his face into Mount Rushmore


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> If obama was in office and talked Hydroxychloroquine, they'd say he was a savior and chisel his face into Mount Rushmore


----------



## iceyman

Some good news for us we got a 10k grant deposited today.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Some good news for us we got a 10k grant deposited today.


Nice. I'm still waiting on my stuff to get approved. Last week they sent an email saying they need to update my info. They have the rest. I applied a day or so before a bunch of you guys did. Went through Bank of America


----------



## djt1029

Got an update email today that the PPP money should be deposited within the next 5-7 business days.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Nice. I'm still waiting on my stuff to get approved. Last week they sent an email saying they need to update my info. They have the rest. I applied a day or so before a bunch of you guys did. Went through Bank of America


This was a different small business grant aside from ppp


----------



## djt1029

The PPP money was deposited into my account this morning


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> This was a different small business grant aside from ppp


Oh, mine was on the same application. Just a different line


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> The PPP money was deposited into my account this morning


Rub it in.... lol


----------



## Mike_C

I just got that same email about it being 5-7 days away


----------



## J.Ricci

I just got the approval and signed for it today, was starting to get worried since I know you guys heard back last week


----------



## HeatMiser

I got the approval a week ago, but the paperwork to sign only came through yesterday.


----------



## truckie80

Anyone see the study from yesterday that the main stream media is already in the process of trying to bury? After randomly selecting 3000 people found out in the general public, New York State actually has an infection rate of 13.9% state wide, and over 20% in NYC which means somewhere around 3 million New Yorkers actually had COVID-19. That brings the death rate down to flu levels. Theoretically this should be enough to start opening things up again, but the liberals will never allow that


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Anyone see the study from yesterday that the main stream media is already in the process of trying to bury? After randomly selecting 3000 people found out in the general public, New York State actually has an infection rate of 13.9% state wide, and over 20% in NYC which means somewhere around 3 million New Yorkers actually had COVID-19. That brings the death rate down to flu levels. Theoretically this should be enough to start opening things up again, but the liberals will never allow that


It's amazing to me that they can spin the study any other way, it should be obvious that we should start opening up May 1st after the results


----------



## Petr51488

Finally got my notice that my application is complete. In the email it said “We are ready to send your request for a loan to the Small Business Administration (SBA) when Congress provides additional funding to the program and the SBA is able to accept applications again” from what I understand more money was approved for this recently


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Finally got my notice that my application is complete. In the email it said "We are ready to send your request for a loan to the Small Business Administration (SBA) when Congress provides additional funding to the program and the SBA is able to accept applications again" from what I understand more money was approved for this recently


Do the funds need to be paid back?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Do the funds need to be paid back?


75% of it has to be used on payroll for the first 8 weeks after receiving it. The payroll portion is forgivable


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Do the funds need to be paid back?


There's so many stipulations. My brother said that his attorneys told him to open up a separate bank account and transfer the funds from this "grant" and use it only for what's allowed so there's zero question as to where the money went towards if anything ever comes of it down the line. Rules change daily. But yes- forgivable to a point


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> There's so many stipulations. My brother said that his attorneys told him to open up a separate bank account and transfer the funds from this "grant" and use it only for what's allowed so there's zero question as to where the money went towards if anything ever comes of it down the line. Rules change daily. But yes- forgivable to a point


Exactly what we are doing.. any govt money goes into a new account.. easier to probe where it went


----------



## shawn_

Anyone interested in a 8’6” MVP3 ?


----------



## V_Scapes

Lovely forecast for this week.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Lovely forecast for this week.


I think it sticks


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Lovely forecast for this week.


Its unreal. We cant catch a break.


----------



## J.Ricci

Fun week coming up


----------



## truckie80

Seems to always rain at least twice during the first week of cutting


----------



## S_Marino87

At least tomorrow looks decent


----------



## iceyman

One nice day followed by 2 crap days.. rinse and repeat


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> At least tomorrow looks decent


How's the 'rona treating you


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> One nice day followed by 2 crap days.. rinse and repeat


Today actually turned out much better than expected thankfully.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Today actually turned out much better than expected thankfully.


It was different, road call to a funeral parlor for a dead truck.


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> How's the 'rona treating you


Good to go, felt completely fine for the last few days, got tested today so I can get cleared to go back to work just waiting on the results.


----------



## iceyman

Saw the flyover yesterday.. drove to 195 right before trenton and had a spot that they flew over us 3 times.. pretty cool experience


----------



## HeatMiser

Great view. Don't see that kind of precision in the Air Farce.


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> Great view. Don't see that kind of precision in the Air Farce.


Haha I assume you're a Navy vet, one of the guys I work with is and made a similar comment while we watched the flyover from the firehouse roof yesterday


----------



## Klaibs27

HeatMiser said:


> Great view. Don't see that kind of precision in the Air Farce.


I guess those second set of planes were fake then? Since those are the AIR FORCE Thunderbirds?


----------



## J.Ricci

Navy Air Force pissing contests are always entertaining;

How do you castrate a sailor? Kick an airman in the mouth.


----------



## S_Marino87

Klaibs27 said:


> I guess those second set of planes were fake then? Since those are the AIR FORCE Thunderbirds?


He'ss like 80 years old and probably didn't have his reading glasses lol


----------



## truckie80

Picked up some extra work over the last few days finally. Still nothing crazy or special, but it's a step


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Picked up some extra work over the last few days finally. Still nothing crazy or special, but it's a step


I've had a few calls here and there, mostly boring stuff but work is work


----------



## AG09

How are you guys doing with the PPP funding? How long did it take to land in your banks?


----------



## Petr51488

AG09 said:


> How are you guys doing with the PPP funding? How long did it take to land in your banks?


Still waiting to be approved by the SBA. I think the money got approved on Monday from the govt.


----------



## iceyman

In other news....


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> Picked up some extra work over the last few days finally. Still nothing crazy or special, but it's a step


Calls for residential work have picked up somewhat, nothing doing on the commercial or municipal front



AG09 said:


> How are you guys doing with the PPP funding? How long did it take to land in your banks?


Still waiting on the deposit, late last week I was told 5-7 days until the funds came in so it should be any day


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Calls for residential work have picked up somewhat, nothing doing on the commercial or municipal front
> 
> Still waiting on the deposit, late last week I was told 5-7 days until the funds came in so it should be any day


One buddy got 330k and another got 71k


----------



## Mike_C

I just went online and checked my statement, it was deposited around 9pm last night. Good way to start the day


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of you guys gotten the EIDL loan money? Aside from the PPP


----------



## iceyman

Just got the email we were approved


----------



## treeguyry

Finally some good weather, dropped 2 decent sized oaks already.


----------



## tjctransport

iceyman said:


> In other news....
> 
> View attachment 203523


costco on rt north and texas road in marlboro was $1.51 per gallon for gas last saturday.
was gonna go top off today, but decided i will be over on that side of town tomorrow, so i will go then.
best i have seen for diesel was $1.99 at conoco on rt 130 north in north brunswick.


----------



## iceyman

tjctransport said:


> costco on rt north and texas road in marlboro was $1.51 per gallon for gas last saturday.
> was gonna go top off today, but decided i will be over on that side of town tomorrow, so i will go then.
> best i have seen for diesel was $1.99 at conoco on rt 130 north in north brunswick.


1.92 for diesel is 2006 prices.. ill take it


----------



## tjctransport

i would much rather have the 30 cents a gallon diesel was back in 88.


----------



## Randall Ave

tjctransport said:


> i would much rather have the 30 cents a gallon diesel was back in 88.


You kids, when I got my license gas was around ,55 cents a gallon. Even then we thought we was getting robbed. And for a stay at home order, there sure is a lot of people out


----------



## tjctransport

when i started driving gas was 22 cents a gallon. 
i could fill up the empty saddle tank on the international single axle tractor trailer for $10


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> You kids, when I got my license gas was around ,55 cents a gallon. Even then we thought we was getting robbed. And for a stay at home order, there sure is a lot of people out


Traffic was insane today and people are driving like total jerkoffs.


----------



## tjctransport

there was over 50 demo derbys yesterday in town following the first day back on the road.


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> Traffic was insane today and people are driving like total jerkoffs.


Noticed the same, honestly I kind of liked it though. A little more normal


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Traffic was insane today and people are driving like total jerkoffs.


No laws right now.. kinda like it


----------



## iceyman

Havent seen a cop with someone pulled over in 7 weeks.. its nice driving at Night when no one is out .. basically snow storm driving rules


----------



## J.Ricci

My brothers a trooper, they aren't supposed to stop anyone unless they think they're drunk, local PD basically the same deal.


----------



## Randall Ave

Rt 80s nuts, and you don't see any troopers anywhere


----------



## iceyman

Right now is the definition of a perfect day


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> My brothers a trooper, they aren't supposed to stop anyone unless they think they're drunk, local PD basically the same deal.


We're close to 2 months into not stopping vehicles for anything minor. That's counteracted by all the bull**** calls of people "not social distancing" five of those today just in my sector. Amazing how quickly people decided living in a police state was alright


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> No laws right now.. kinda like it


I dont. If I wasn't paying attention Friday afternoon I would've destroyed an older guy who cut me off. Its mayhem.


----------



## HeatMiser

V_Scapes said:


> I dont. If I wasn't paying attention Friday afternoon I would've destroyed an older guy who cut me off. Its mayhem.


My fault, I thought I checked my blindspot


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> We're close to 2 months into not stopping vehicles for anything minor. That's counteracted by all the bull**** calls of people "not social distancing" five of those today just in my sector. Amazing how quickly people decided living in a police state was alright


I saw in NYC they're writing tickets for not social distancing. Welcome to Nazi Germany


----------



## Petr51488

Money finally hit my account. Finally Some weight off my shoulders


----------



## V_Scapes

Got some good calls over the weekend, seems like people are starting to loosen up a bit.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Exactly what we are doing.. any govt money goes into a new account.. easier to probe where it went


Hey, did you open up that separate account? Did you do a business or personal account? Does it matter? And is it ok to have more than one business checking account with the same bank? I don't want to go to a different bank to open one up and plan on closing this new account out once the money is spent


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> Hey, did you open up that separate account? Did you do a business or personal account? Does it matter? And is it ok to have more than one business checking account with the same bank? I don't want to go to a different bank to open one up and plan on closing this new account out once the money is spent


You can have two separate checking accounts. In the same bank. Ask your accountant. I would not deposit it in a personal account. Just my opinion.


----------



## S_Marino87

These last few days my phone finally started to ring a little. Hopefully things are picking up for everyone else


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Hey, did you open up that separate account? Did you do a business or personal account? Does it matter? And is it ok to have more than one business checking account with the same bank? I don't want to go to a different bank to open one up and plan on closing this new account out once the money is spent


I've always had a separate payroll account through the same bank.


----------



## sota

We got any lawn mowers in the Freehold Township area in here?
Mom's finally decided that riding her mower isn't a thing any longer for her, and is thinking of getting a service.


----------



## AG09

S_Marino87 said:


> These last few days my phone finally started to ring a little. Hopefully things are picking up for everyone else


I think it a lot of it has to due with the weather. When temps stay on the warmer side and you have consecutive nice days people get outside and realize then need work done in the yard.


----------



## MGLC

New guy checking in - stalked weather reports on here for a couple winters and figured it was time to finally make an account and post.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Got some good calls over the weekend, seems like people are starting to loosen up a bit.


Same here, my phone completely blew up late last week, I went from being booked for like a week in advance to being booked until close to July in the span of like a week. Finally


----------



## sota

glad people are seeing light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> I've always had a separate payroll account through the same bank.


Why?


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Same here, my phone completely blew up late last week, I went from being booked for like a week in advance to being booked until close to July in the span of like a week. Finally


I'm working with some of my good customers on work they need. I'm offering short term payment plans or using different materials i.e. double ground instead of cedar or honoring a price from a year or two ago and they're going for it. We're also going to stay busy through June and I'm staying optimistic about the remainder of the year.


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Why?


It makes it a easier to keep track of everything and I keep a pretty big cushion in the payroll account as a "just in case" fund. It's added peace of mind that if I get stuck waiting on a couple big payments at the same time an extra couple weeks, my guys are taken care of.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> It makes it a easier to keep track of everything and I keep a pretty big cushion in the payroll account as a "just in case" fund. It's added peace of mind that if I get stuck waiting on a couple big payments at the same time an extra couple weeks, my guys are taken care of.


We do the exact same thing.. and today it helped to catch an employee using some scam app to make checks in her name for $4900.. she was duped by some app that took pics of our checks and rewrote them. Checks hadn't cleared yet so bank put a hold on it. The girl was so naive she didnt think the money was coming from us. She is a cousin to us through marriage but has had alot of mental problems and my parents were being nice giving her a job.( and her sister manages one of my shops) crazy what these apps can do.


----------



## Mike_C

I've got a separate payroll account as well. It makes everything much easier to keep track of



iceyman said:


> We do the exact same thing.. and today it helped to catch an employee using some scam app to make checks in her name for $4900.. she was duped by some app that took pics of our checks and rewrote them. Checks hadn't cleared yet so bank put a hold on it. The girl was so naive she didnt think the money was coming from us. She is a cousin to us through marriage but has had alot of mental problems and my parents were being nice giving her a job.( and her sister manages one of my shops) crazy what these apps can do.


Technology crossed the line from helpful to harmful somewhere in the last 10 years. Crazy


----------



## iceyman

Predators going after 17 yr old girls

View attachment 203675


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Technology crossed the line from helpful to harmful somewhere in the last 10 years. Crazy


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Petr51488

Are you guys still sanitizing your trucks every day? Or have you relaxed the rules a bit


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Are you guys still sanitizing your trucks every day? Or have you relaxed the rules a bit


Quick hit of lysol and that's it


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Quick hit of lysol and that's it


Same here. Still keeping guys in separate vehicles when I can but as far as disinfecting the trucks I'm doing a much quicker job than I was


----------



## Mike_C

I still have a guy sanitizing the trucks in the morning, but he's only wiping down high contact surfaces and making sure theres masks/sanitizer etc in every truck. Significantly less obsessive than at first


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Same here. Still keeping guys in separate vehicles when I can but as far as disinfecting the trucks I'm doing a much quicker job than I was


Cant find Lysol spray so we are wiping down the trucks at the end of every day.


----------



## djt1029

I was able to get the concentrate a while back so I've been mixing it and running it through my mist blower. Now once it's time to start spraying for mosquito's in a month, my yards will be mosquito and COVID free I guess.


----------



## V_Scapes

This will be our first working Saturday since we started back up and looking at snow showers early in the AM. Unreal.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> This will be our first working Saturday since we started back up and looking at snow showers early in the AM. Unreal.


Supposedly ain't been this cold in NYC in May since the late 70s. Around Scranton, they might get around 6 inches of snow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Supposedly ain't been this cold in NYC in May since the late 70s. Around Scranton, they might get around 6 inches of snow.


Central NY saw a bullseye for 3-6. They can have it!


----------



## sota

Randall Ave said:


> Supposedly ain't been this cold in NYC in May since the late 70s. Around Scranton, they might get around 6 inches of snow.


Hell really is freezing over.


----------



## sota

Got some what I think is good news today.
neighbor is getting a quote to pave his parking pad, and I asked the guy if they deal with gravel. Long story short is, $1500 for the day and they'll come out, grade, lay, and compact material I get. Now to find out what the quarry will charge me for a truck load of QP, and I think sometime beginning of june I'll have my driveway refreshed finally.


----------



## MGLC

God forbid we make it through a week without rain


----------



## djt1029

Drainage job today, at least we got to test it. One dry week is all I ask for


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Drainage job today, at least we got to test it. One dry week is all I ask for


Last week we worked through the rain Thursday and Friday, we've been losing a day a week I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## truckie80

Feels like December today


----------



## Mike_C

May 9th partial salt run....might be a record


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> May 9th partial salt run....might be a record


Just started to flurry here. I think that's more snow in May than we had in February now


----------



## V_Scapes

We've been getting some pretty healthy snow showers on and off here for a couple of hours.


----------



## iceyman

2020 is so upside down its wild .. may 9th 5 pm snow showers in cnj


----------



## djt1029

It was basically a blizzard for about 5 minutes....


----------



## sota

that was pretty damn wild.


----------



## Randall Ave

More like early March out there.


----------



## V_Scapes

I was in the office briefly this afternoon and looked at the calendar and almost fell over when I realized memorial day is two weeks away. Between a very strange start to the season and the weather being wacked i didn't know what to think.


----------



## djt1029

8 estimates today, it's been a while since I had a day like this


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> 8 estimates today, it's been a while since I had a day like this


Spent the entire morning working on quotes, also looked at 6 lawns Saturday.


----------



## truckie80

We're working this Saturday, things picked up a bit here as well


----------



## Mike_C

Seems like more traffic on the roads the past couple days, drove into Hoboken yesterday and lower manhattan today, still a breeze but more significantly more traffic than a few weeks ago.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Seems like more traffic on the roads the past couple days, drove into Hoboken yesterday and lower manhattan today, still a breeze but more significantly more traffic than a few weeks ago.


Not a bad time do be working on that city job huh?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Not a bad time do be working on that city job huh?


It's amazing, from my yard to the site in the mornings they're there in an hour flat.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> It's amazing, from my yard to the site in the mornings they're there in an hour flat.


Lucked out with that job


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> It's amazing, from my yard to the site in the mornings they're there in an hour flat.


I saw a post from Downes pumping material to the top of a high rise a couple of days ago, by any chance was that your job?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I saw a post from Downes pumping material to the top of a high rise a couple of days ago, by any chance was that your job?


It could have been, I've had them on site a few days but they also had a similar job around the same time somewhere in Brooklyn


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> It could have been, I've had them on site a few days but they also had a similar job around the same time somewhere in Brooklyn


That's awesome.


----------



## iceyman

Building a house for the skid


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Building a house for the skid
> 
> View attachment 203965


It's Friday afternoon and it's 80' out. No ice cream sales?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It's Friday afternoon and it's 80' out. No ice cream sales?


He hasn't answered yet, I bet the lines are around the block.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's Friday afternoon and it's 80' out. No ice cream sales?


Lol busy day for ice cream.. i did that last night


----------



## iceyman

Got the roof on


----------



## Mike_C

Yesterday started the process of hauling all remaining snow equipment off sites and back home, what a waste of a winter that was


----------



## truckie80

Winter seems like it was a year ago at this point


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Winter seems like it was a year ago at this point


This year is flying by already.


----------



## J.Ricci

Before you know it it'll be time to send out snow contracts again.


----------



## Mike_C

Finally heard back on a municipal job we bid back in February before all this BS started. Job start date was June 1st at the time...and they still expect us to keep the original date. Ah, New Jersey


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Before you know it it'll be time to send out snow contracts again.


And I cannot wait until that time comes. Id rather have the snow any day.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Finally heard back on a municipal job we bid back in February before all this BS started. Job start date was June 1st at the time...and they still expect us to keep the original date. Ah, New Jersey


Nothing like waiting until the last minute


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Nothing like waiting until the last minute


In my case i hope all my jobs wait til the last minute .. all july 4th jobs cancelled.. hoping and praying for at least an august festival season(i know its not likely)


----------



## iceyman

Got the legs on.. just need 2 more of the smaller square bars to connect the legs on the side.. gave me something to do for a couple days at least lol


----------



## truckie80

Started summer flowers today, times flying.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice to have a couple of dry weeks to crank work out. Looking forward to a few days off.


----------



## sota

almost got clobbered with rain while out on a bike ride.


----------



## sota

In April we did...
15 rides
107 miles
4,628 ft climbed
9h 28m riding time

So far in May we've done...
11 rides
119 miles
6,660 ft climbed
11h 24m riding time

we have biked more miles in May than we have driven. :dancing::weightlifter:

we were hoping to get in another ride for this week, but this rain is squashing that.

bathrooms are still the bane of our travels.


----------



## sota

16.09 miles today.

Month-to-date:
134.7 Miles Traveled
7,314 Feet of Elevation Gained
13 Rides Logged
12:40 Hours Ridden

that's actually short 2 since the bike phone/computer locked up 2 miles out on the first leg of the day.


----------



## Mike_C

Annual pre-memorial day bbq at my place down the shore today and half the family no shows because they’re afraid of the big bad corona. Free place to stay, free food, free jet skis for the weekend but they’d rather social distance. Welcome to summer 2020


----------



## sota

.... can I come?


----------



## HeatMiser

Mike_C said:


> Annual pre-memorial day bbq at my place down the shore today and half the family no shows because they're afraid of the big bad corona. Free place to stay, free food, free jet skis for the weekend but they'd rather social distance. Welcome to summer 2020


Similar here, the family CNN watchers decided it was too dangerous to come down for a day or two. In a normal summer they all invite themselves over constantly


----------



## sota

wife is absolutely losing her $)#( #$)#$#, not being able to get stuff at home depot to plant or whatever. drove by today and the line was 50+ deep to get in.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Annual pre-memorial day bbq at my place down the shore today and half the family no shows because they're afraid of the big bad corona. Free place to stay, free food, free jet skis for the weekend but they'd rather social distance. Welcome to summer 2020





HeatMiser said:


> Similar here, the family CNN watchers decided it was too dangerous to come down for a day or two. In a normal summer they all invite themselves over constantly


Unfortunately this is another opportunity to learn who some people really are


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> wife is absolutely losing her $)#( #$)#$#, not being able to get stuff at home depot to plant or whatever. drove by today and the line was 50+ deep to get in.


No lines here anymore


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Unfortunately this is another opportunity to learn who some people really are


The sheep continue to show their true colors


----------



## S_Marino87

Unfortunately when this is all done, there will be people I never look at the same way again


----------



## MGLC

S_Marino87 said:


> Unfortunately when this is all done, there will be people I never look at the same way again


I've been saying the same thing. Unfortunately this is going to destroy countless relationships


----------



## iceyman

MGLC said:


> I've been saying the same thing. Unfortunately this is going to destroy countless relationships


And marriages lol


----------



## S_Marino87

Divorce lawyers will be raking it in once this is done


----------



## Mike_C

My wife's opening her salon next Monday no matter what the king says, and thank God for that. I need her out of the house before she finds more projects for me


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> My wife's opening her salon next Monday no matter what the king says, and thank God for that. I need her out of the house before she finds more projects for me


Good for her, I can't imagine being forced to be closed for 10 weeks. Enough is enough, and it's been enough for months already


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Annual pre-memorial day bbq at my place down the shore today and half the family no shows because they're afraid of the big bad corona. Free place to stay, free food, free jet skis for the weekend but they'd rather social distance. Welcome to summer 2020


What skis you running?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What skis you running?


A pair of Seadoo's, a GTI 130 that's getting pretty old and a fairly new GTX 300


----------



## iceyman

Maybe a stupid question.. is the turning radius on a diesel worse than a gasser?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Maybe a stupid question.. is the turning radius on a diesel worse than a gasser?


As far as I know, should be the same.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> As far as I know, should be the same.


I feel like im turning the titanic trying to rip a u.. cant remember my old truck being as bad .. both 8' beds with quad cab


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> A pair of Seadoo's, a GTI 130 that's getting pretty old and a fairly new GTX 300


I had a customer recently offer me an old seadoo as partial payment, it would have been a lot more tempting if I had anywhere to consistently put it to use


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I feel like im turning the titanic trying to rip a u.. cant remember my old truck being as bad .. both 8' beds with quad cab


Lol that's a long ass truck


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Lol that's a long ass truck


Lol yep.. have to be able to fit as much as i can between trailer and truck. Ive had times going to nyc where ive had 28 propane tanks in the bed.. all because i cant use 5 100lbs tanks instead


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I had a customer recently offer me an old seadoo as partial payment, it would have been a lot more tempting if I had anywhere to consistently put it to use


I'm more of a boat guy myself but the jetskis have their place.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> I'm more of a boat guy myself but the jetskis have their place.


What kind of boat do you have? I sold mine a a while back so I'm living vicariously through everyone else


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'm more of a boat guy myself but the jetskis have their place.


Doing a ride next Saturday from lady liberty to red bank.


----------



## iceyman

You can say what you want about Elon but that was cool as hell


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> You can say what you want about Elon but that was cool as hell


Watched the launch while taking a break from protest duty. Elon's bat **** crazy in the best possible way


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> Watched the launch while taking a break from protest duty. Elon's bat **** crazy in the best possible way


Stay safe. Funny how the protests to reopen businesses are "dangerous" and full of grandma killers but these all out riots are cool. Wasn't DeBlasio just trying to say no protesting until corona goes away like 2 weeks ago? That's out the window when the demographics changed


----------



## S_Marino87

treeguyry said:


> Stay safe. Funny how the protests to reopen businesses are "dangerous" and full of grandma killers but these all out riots are cool. Wasn't DeBlasio just trying to say no protesting until corona goes away like 2 weeks ago? That's out the window when the demographics changed


The new world order theories have never seemed as accurate as they do right now


----------



## Randall Ave

S_Marino87 said:


> The new world order theories have never seemed as accurate as they do right now


Biden has said, this is a good time to reshape America.


----------



## J.Ricci

Zero doubt in my mind this is a coordinated attack at the foundation of this country, from the 'rona to the riots


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> What kind of boat do you have? I sold mine a a while back so I'm living vicariously through everyone else


It's a 2007 Formula 37 PC, it's been a great boat, but today I spent 2 hours chasing a leak in the pump. You know how it goes


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Watched the launch while taking a break from protest duty. Elon's bat **** crazy in the best possible way


How's everything in Newark? We're in a war zone here in Harlem, feels like we've been to a dozen vehicle fires this tour just in our first due, mainly patrol cars, plus a handful of dumpster/trash fires the "protesters" set


----------



## HeatMiser

J.Ricci said:


> Zero doubt in my mind this is a coordinated attack at the foundation of this country, from the 'rona to the riots


My kids showed me a video online of random pallets of bricks left throughout NYC and Philly, not at construction sites, just out on the street no equipment, other materials or anything nearby and no building under construction nearby either. Ever since I saw that last night, I'm getting on board with that theory. Obviously someone put them along the "protest" route for a reason


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> How's everything in Newark? We're in a war zone here in Harlem, feels like we've been to a dozen vehicle fires this tour just in our first due, mainly patrol cars, plus a handful of dumpster/trash fires the "protesters" set


It wasn't bad yesterday, much more peaceful than I was expecting. Later today we'll see if that continues.



HeatMiser said:


> My kids showed me a video online of random pallets of bricks left throughout NYC and Philly, not at construction sites, just out on the street no equipment, other materials or anything nearby and no building under construction nearby either. Ever since I saw that last night, I'm getting on board with that theory. Obviously someone put them along the "protest" route for a reason


I can vouch for this, we were warned at the start of tour yesterday that "phantom" pallets of bricks had appeared along marching routes in other cities. As of last I heard none were found in Newark (yet)


----------



## sota

HeatMiser said:


> My kids showed me a video online of random pallets of bricks left throughout NYC and Philly, not at construction sites, just out on the street no equipment, other materials or anything nearby and no building under construction nearby either. Ever since I saw that last night, I'm getting on board with that theory. Obviously someone put them along the "protest" route for a reason


link?


----------



## MGLC

sota said:


> link?


It's not the same video he's referring to since it's only one spot but here's one that I saw


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA0Txeegsvw/


----------



## treeguyry

S_Marino87 said:


> I can vouch for this, we were warned at the start of tour yesterday that "phantom" pallets of bricks had appeared along marching routes in other cities. As of last I heard none were found in Newark (yet)


I would like to be able to act surprised, but it's becoming pretty obvious these riots are at least somewhat coordinated. They're not happening organically


----------



## J.Ricci

Antifa's finally is ruled a terrorist group, it's time to treat them like the rest and release the Marines. I'll gladly reenlist for that


----------



## HeatMiser

MGLC said:


> It's not the same video he's referring to since it's only one spot but here's one that I saw
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CA0Txeegsvw/


That was one of them, there were 3 or 4 others from NYC. Apparently at least some of the videos were from "loud labs" whatever the hell that is


----------



## S_Marino87

HeatMiser said:


> That was one of them, there were 3 or 4 others from NYC. Apparently at least some of the videos were from "loud labs" whatever the hell that is


Loudlabs NYC is an independent stringer, he does a lot of live streams with large scale events so it makes sense he'd catch some of the sketchiness. I haven't seen anything from him on this mess yet, but I did see this:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA35qKcgH2d/

Awfully convenient


----------



## sota

I find it amazing that in a city like NYC, they don't already know WHO dropped off the bricks. There's cameras EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Mike_C

sota said:


> I find it amazing that in a city like NYC, they don't already know WHO dropped off the bricks. There's cameras EVERYWHERE.


They probably won't even bother looking for them, DeBlasio and the NY media are loving what's going on right now. They'll pretend otherwise, but they want this to continue. This is "their" America - divided


----------



## BUFF

sota said:


> I find it amazing that in a city like NYC, they don't already know WHO dropped off the bricks. There's cameras EVERYWHERE.


----------



## treeguyry

Murphy says we can eat outside in 2 weeks....what a joke. Open up already


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Murphy says we can eat outside in 2 weeks....what a joke. Open up already


My restaurant buddies are dying


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> My restaurant buddies are dying


Where I go to breakfast, he is really struggling. Murphy is a real dissapointment, if I post what I really think, I'm going to get banned. On another note, all these people protesting, if there ain't a big Covid surge in two to three weeks, its all been a overblown farce.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Where I go to breakfast, he is really struggling. Murphy is a real dissapointment, if I post what I really think, I'm going to get banned. On another note, all these people protesting, if there ain't a big Covid surge in two to three weeks, its all been a overblown farce.


I was thinking the same about the covid.


----------



## prezek

I said the same from the get go. All the models showed a nice smooth curve down to essentially zero. Upon reopening I thought you should see constant spikes while it was trending down. If no spikes, then you just ruined lots of businesses for nothing.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Loudlabs NYC is an independent stringer, he does a lot of live streams with large scale events so it makes sense he'd catch some of the sketchiness. I haven't seen anything from him on this mess yet, but I did see this:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CA35qKcgH2d/
> 
> Awfully convenient


I've seen a few of these random pallets of bricks, this all has nothing to do with what happened in Minneapolis. This is nothing less than an attempted coup.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Not just business are being ruined, entire lives. I know many people that have been furloughed and/or let go entirely. I live in fear of being among them daily. 

Yesterday Murphy more or less said he supported the "protestors". Remember when he was arresting actual, peaceful protestors that only wanted to go to work so they could support themselves and families?


----------



## MGLC

My in laws are in the restaurant business, watching them watch 40 years of hard work slipping out the window is one of the saddest things I've ever seen. Takeout and delivery can only do so much, especially when that was never part of your business model. 

This country will never be the same because of all this, the lockdown followed up with the current riots are just driving the divide wider and wider. Saddest part is just 12 years ago, pre-Obama, that gap was as close as it's ever been to being sealed up


----------



## Mike_C

Started my day off with a the call that my jobsite in Brooklyn had been vandalized, broke the windshield on the 2 machines on site and stole some had tools


----------



## iceyman

T


Mike_C said:


> Started my day off with a the call that my jobsite in Brooklyn had been vandalized, broke the windshield on the 2 machines on site and stole some had tools


Unreal


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Started my day off with a the call that my jobsite in Brooklyn had been vandalized, broke the windshield on the 2 machines on site and stole some had tools


Very sorry to hear that, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Started my day off with a the call that my jobsite in Brooklyn had been vandalized, broke the windshield on the 2 machines on site and stole some had tools


Damn, how much longer are you supposed to be on that job?


----------



## Mike_C

Thanks guys. Wasn't really surprised, but parking the machines behind a plywood wall felt about as safe as keeping any equipment in any of the boroughs right now possibly could be. All things considered, it could've been worse



treeguyry said:


> Damn, how much longer are you supposed to be on that job?


Should be out of there Tuesday, hopefully no other issues before then


----------



## sota

storm came through yesterday and did damage at mom's house in freehold apparently.
heading down there after lunch.


----------



## MGLC

sota said:


> storm came through yesterday and did damage at mom's house in freehold apparently.
> heading down there after lunch.


We got whacked pretty good here too, looks like at least a full day clearing storm damage today


----------



## djt1029

Mostly just heavy rain here late yesterday, no real wind


----------



## treeguyry

I just heard a little while ago that a tree guy got killed in Bergen County today...sad day for the tree industry.


----------



## iceyman

Sad


----------



## truckie80

Damn. Thats horrible


----------



## Mike_C

Every time there's a story like this I'm mildly tempted to get out of the tree business. Sometimes you can take every precaution there is and still have things go sideways.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Every time there's a story like this I'm mildly tempted to get out of the tree business. Sometimes you can take every precaution there is and still have things go sideways.


But the money is enticing


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> But the money is enticing


Moneys good but the market is being flooded by low bidders. Less and less tempting financially to stay in the tree game


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Moneys good but the market is being flooded by low bidders. Less and less tempting financially to stay in the tree game


I hear ya on that


----------



## V_Scapes

There seems to not be a middle ground with tree companies. For instance I only refer one company who does professional, clean work with a great reputation and equipment. They aren't cheap but you don't have to worry about anything. Then there's guys showing up with a raddy chip truck and only climbing trees working for absolute peanuts.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> There seems to not be a middle ground with tree companies. For instance I only refer one company who does professional, clean work with a great reputation and equipment. They aren't cheap but you don't have to worry about anything. Then there's guys showing up with a raddy chip truck and only climbing trees working for absolute peanuts.


Kinda sounds like the snow game lol


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Moneys good but the market is being flooded by low bidders. Less and less tempting financially to stay in the tree game


It's rough, between the low bids who show up in a ****ty converted dump truck and a pair of old spurs, to the ones who just bought a crane and think a stick in the air means bid everything at $2k. Throw in six figures in insurance and I often wonder what the hell I was thinking


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> It's rough, between the low bids who show up in a ****ty converted dump truck and a pair of old spurs, to the ones who just bought a crane and think a stick in the air means bid everything at $2k. Throw in six figures in insurance and I often wonder what the hell I was thinking


The guys with the cranes might even be worse, I actually subbed a job recently to a local guy who did it cheaper than my cost would've been to have my tree crew do it


----------



## iceyman

Perfect weather here all weekend


----------



## HeatMiser

Great weekend to be down the shore


----------



## djt1029

Anyone do asphalt, or know a good paving guy in Bergen County? I've got a customer we're prepping a driveway for, just need someone to come in and do the asphalt.


----------



## iceyman

Gota love our governor.. outdoor parties of 100 or less unless your protesting than no limit.. guys a clown


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Gota love our governor.. outdoor parties of 100 or less unless your protesting than no limit.. guys a clown


Yes but the protesters ain't drinking! Chuckle Chuckle.


----------



## J.Ricci

I thought riots were the only known cure to covid


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Anyone do asphalt, or know a good paving guy in Bergen County? I've got a customer we're prepping a driveway for, just need someone to come in and do the asphalt.


R.M. Tuit


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> I thought riots were the only known cure to covid


You are allowed to riot, smash glass, deface private property while in large groups, you just have to bring your own food while doing it.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> You are allowed to riot, smash glass, deface private property while in large groups, you just have to bring your own food while doing it.


Destroying and looting stores, completely fine. But don't you dare flick on that "open" sign or the gestapo will be at your door


----------



## sota

power issues today.
a little early this year.
revisiting my generator setup again.
any electricians in here, that tell me why it would be a Bad Idea(tm) to split my household load between two generators? specifically one for just the A/C condenser, and the other for everything else? I'd think that as long as they're electrically separated in terms of their hot legs, everything should be fine.

and if you're wondering why I'd want to do that, it's for efficiency sake; I don't need a 10kW or bigger generator to run the whole house, but i need at least 7kW just to kick off the condenser. that is unless someone has some documents showing 10k and 12k generators are pretty darn efficient when running at only about 2kW average load.

my current 5500W generator runs 16.5 hours on 5 gallons of gasoline, for example.


----------



## JoeRagMan

Okay, I’ll take a try, do you have natural gas in your area? If not, either have to get a propane unit ( think large tank) and you will need to maintain two generators. Questions you can ask yourself; how old is your home A/C? The money you would spend on a second generator could be spent on a newer, more efficient mini split system which is much more efficient year around, saving electricity whenever it’s running. Maybe you could take to some experts to see if something like a newer unit would work. Where I worked we installed variable drive chillers, motor started slow and spooled up with increased load. Old chillers spiked 600 amps, 480vac momentarily. Tough on electric bill. Good luck!


----------



## sota

the whole HVAC was replaced within the last 10 years, was original to the house, and I'm a stickler for maintaining it. Only "issue" so far was this year when the start capacitor, well, failed to start things. 

If I were building or redesigning, I'd definitely do mini-splits all over the place, but that's not in the cards.

We have NG, and the goal is to run (the/both) generator(s) on NG at some point.

I put an email into a generator manufacturer, to find out if they have fuel consumption/load data for various loadings. If for example this 12kW unit comes back as having similar consumption as my current one at 2200W loading, then this whole exercise is moot.


----------



## djt1029

After the slowest April I can remember, today will be the 7th straight working Saturday. No end in sight


----------



## iceyman

Another beautiful Saturday.. keep em coming


----------



## Mike_C

Great day to be out on the water


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Great day to be out on the water


I've been meaning to ask - how'd your wife do opening her place against king Murphy's wishes?


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> I've been meaning to ask - how'd your wife do opening her place against king Murphy's wishes?


Open 6 days a week, the girls are all swamped and happy to have a paycheck again. No temperature checks, no weird rules, masks are optional. Almost like it's a free country or something.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

^^^ That's how I felt most of the day.
Got to shoot my first USPSA match since March. Other than the stop at Wawa and the smaller turnout at the match, the day felt normal.


----------



## J.Ricci

My wife's down in Myrtle Beach with her sister, they say it's a different world down there and you'd hardly even know anything was different. Restaurants, bars & stores are all open normal. Jersey once again slow on the uptake


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Jersey once again slow on the uptake


Always. And we're supposed to be happy we can eat outside as of tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> My wife's down in Myrtle Beach with her sister, they say it's a different world down there and you'd hardly even know anything was different. Restaurants, bars & stores are all open normal. Jersey once again slow on the uptake


Murphy's holding the entire state hostage and the left still loves him



djt1029 said:


> Always. And we're supposed to be happy we can eat outside as of tomorrow.


Feed the masses breadcrumbs to keep them "thankful"


----------



## Randall Ave

Murphy's approval rating is at 70 percent. Who are they asking?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Randall Ave said:


> Murphy's approval rating is at 70 percent. Who are they asking?


Remember the pollsters & media told us Hillary was going to win in a landslide too. And they're asking people that think they're important enough to give opinions.


----------



## djt1029

I’ve heard a decent number of Democrat’s *****ing about Murphy so I don’t buy it either. Maybe 70% of the teachers union


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> I've heard a decent number of Democrat's *****ing about Murphy so I don't buy it either. Maybe 70% of the teachers union


Not with all the cuts to the school systems


----------



## iceyman

Had a note at one shop to call a customer cuz she complained that people in line werent wearing masks.. like what the hell am I supposed to say to people standing outside


----------



## sota

go back to cowering in your basement?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Had a note at one shop to call a customer cuz she complained that people in line werent wearing masks.. like what the hell am I supposed to say to people standing outside


You call her?


----------



## sota

we're supposed to bike and get ice cream in a bit.
lessee if we meet up with another karen.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Not with all the cuts to the school systems


They're still pretty far up his **** from what I see and hear


----------



## iceyman

Kevin_NJ said:


> You call her?


Of course .. she was very happy i called her back .. i mean i basically said i dont know what i can do but she was worried for our girls working


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> My wife's down in Myrtle Beach with her sister, they say it's a different world down there and you'd hardly even know anything was different. Restaurants, bars & stores are all open normal. Jersey once again slow on the uptake


Im taking the skis to maryland next week for a long weekend can't wait to get out of here and see what it's like.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Im taking the skis to maryland next week for a long weekend can't wait to get out of here and see what it's like.


----------



## iceyman

This march is ending basically in front of my shop. Im thinking about a lemonade and pretzel cart?


----------



## treeguyry

iceyman said:


> This march is ending basically in front of my shop. Im thinking about a lemonade and pretzel cart?
> 
> View attachment 204594


Watermelon and fried chicken too obvious?


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Watermelon and fried chicken too obvious?


Literally the first thing I thought of


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> This march is ending basically in front of my shop. Im thinking about a lemonade and pretzel cart?
> 
> View attachment 204594


Ya want me to get you a Baton, you could lead them your ice cream stand. Remember, cash only.


----------



## Mike_C

I seem to remember a certain group of liberal governors and mayors who were "banning" protesting are now encouraging it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Ya want me to get you a Baton, you could lead them your ice cream stand. Remember, cash only.


Always cash only


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Watermelon and fried chicken too obvious?


Yea maybe the 20 yrd old college students with nothing else to do will like that


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Literally the first thing I thought of


Or Kool Aid Slushie??


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> I seem to remember a certain group of liberal governors and mayors who were "banning" protesting are now encouraging it.


Can't have us crazy conservatives protesting for the right to work, really ***** with the push for socialism behind all of this


----------



## iceyman

Any cops in here that can run my license? My insurance company took my totaled truck with the plates and state has been sending me crap about it. I tried mailing things back to prove but it’s probably sitting on a desk somewhere.. it said DL suspension was yesterday and it literally impossible to get anyone on the phone


----------



## Mike_C

License suspension for tags that weren't turned in? That's madness even by Jersey standards


----------



## sota

I've never had that happen.


----------



## iceyman

It says on the dmv site all suspensions will be delayed 2 months. I mean how can i show proof when i cant go to the dam place. Unreal


----------



## seville009

iceyman said:


> Any cops in here that can run my license? My insurance company took my totaled truck with the plates and state has been sending me crap about it. I tried mailing things back to prove but it's probably sitting on a desk somewhere.. it said DL suspension was yesterday and it literally impossible to get anyone on the phone


I don't know about NJ, but in NYS you can download an abstract of your driver's license online for $10.

Check the online NJ dmv - most likely you can do the same.

Edit: https://www.state.nj.us/mvc/license/driverhist.htm


----------



## shawn_

Anyone thinking about Plowing yet?


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Anyone thinking about Plowing yet?


What's plowing? Haven't done that in about 2 years


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> What's plowing? Haven't done that in about 2 years


Only plowing ive done is to the old lady and the gf lol


----------



## sota

if I'd said that I'd have been banned.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> if I'd said that I'd have been banned.


By your wife


----------



## sota

She already has.


----------



## sota

Rains came down hard here tonight for a bit.
Kid remarked "Imagine if this was SNOW!"
He quickly added "in winter, not now."
Honestly, if I woke up tomorrow and there was 2 feet of snow on the ground, in June, I wouldn't even be shocked. 2020 has been THAT kind of weird.


----------



## Mike_C

Snow would be a nice break right about now, for the first time in a very long time, we're turning away work which goes against everything I believe in


----------



## sota

Now in a major fight with my neighbor.
Seems to think he can pave the ingress/easement easement on my property, without my permission.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Now in a major fight with my neighbor.
> Seems to think he can pave the ingress/easement easement on my property, without my permission.


Doesnt he know you have a 8' metal thing you can make his life a nightmare with in the middle of the night during a normal winter


----------



## iceyman

Happy fathers day fellas


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Doesnt he know you have a 8' metal thing you can make his life a nightmare with in the middle of the night during a normal winter


Actually, it's 7'4" wide. 

That's actually one of the questions now posed to my lawyer. Am I required to clear the snow on the easement. In the past I would plow it just to be neighborly, and because it's literally 60 seconds of work to do so. At this point, I'm at **** this guy; he wants to start a fight, he better realize he's land-locked. I'll let that ramp grow grass and weeds. He can suffer now. I might even go out at night and spread seed just to encourage it.

I'm not a vindictive person by nature, in fact I'm VERY easy going; I get their property in encumbered with being land-locked, and have never made an issue of his use of the easement. They've had a long standing invitation to use my parking area as needed when guests are over, or for other reasons. I have no problems with him paving on his property; do what you want as long as it has no direct effect on me. That's all ended now. Stay off my property, except for the easement. And if I'm not required by any regulation or contingency to maintain the easement, I won't.


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> Snow would be a nice break right about now, for the first time in a very long time, we're turning away work which goes against everything I believe in


I met with what I thought was a potential customer first thing today, and she was pretty ticked off when I told her we're booking landscape work for late August/early September right now even thought I made it clear to her over the phone I'm over a month and a half out.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> I met with what I thought was a potential customer first thing today, and she was pretty ticked off when I told her we're booking landscape work for late August/early September right now even thought I made it clear to her over the phone I'm over a month and a half out.


"I mean if you don't want the work"


----------



## V_Scapes

Rain would be nice, my guys will probably start skipping some lawns next week.


----------



## sota

it's getting into the world of the bizarre.
threatening to destroy my property.
actually destroying the easement.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

How can he destroy the easement?

Isn't is a right of passage/access without having to ask your permission?

It doesn't give him the right to do anything with/to it, as far as I have had experience with these things, unless they block his access.

AIrports will frequently have "Avigation Easements" which give them the right to go onto property subject to them and cut down trees that are too tall, or to remove structures that the property owner built that are too tall, but it doesn't let the airport build or place anything there.

My wife and I had a house with a utility easement on it. I had discussions with them. They didn't care if I put up a shed on the easement (I didn't, it was hypothetical), but they said if I did so and they needed access to the lines underground, they would move equipment in and destroy the shed without asking or giving warning (and then charge me for removal).

What does your lawyer say?


----------



## sota

he's doing burnouts in his truck.
my assumption is, to use it as "evidence" that it needs to be paved.

My lawyer basically told the guy to pound sand.


----------



## Randall Ave

Is this a legal easement?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

sota said:


> he's doing burnouts in his truck.
> my assumption is, to use it as "evidence" that it needs to be paved.
> 
> My lawyer basically told the guy to pound sand.


Not trying to stir the pot, your neighbor should have spoke with you before doing anything, but why are you opposed to having it paved? Is it a gravel easement? or like cobblestone or something?


----------



## sota

paving it will cause runoff issues on to the rest of my property.
it's been gravel for over 50 years, and there's no need to change it.
my neighbor has turned into a right straight millennial entitled ****.
he seems to think that he can drive anywhere he wants on the easement.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

sota said:


> paving it will cause runoff issues on to the rest of my property.
> it's been gravel for over 50 years, and there's no need to change it.
> my neighbor has turned into a right straight millennial entitled ****.
> he seems to think that he can drive anywhere he wants on the easement.


Understood. Sounds very annoying.

Note to self: stop telling plowsite you're a millennial.


----------



## iceyman

Can we get an overhead view


----------



## BUFF

sota said:


> paving it will cause runoff issues on to the rest of my property.
> it's been gravel for over 50 years, and there's no need to change it.
> my neighbor has turned into a right straight millennial entitled ****.
> he seems to think that he can drive anywhere he wants on the easement.


Put in a moat with a toll to lower the bridge.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Rain would be nice, my guys will probably start skipping some lawns next week.


Yup. I started skipping some already this week in hopes of getting them next week right before 4th of July. Its been brutal. We could use a good day of soaking rain to bring the lawns back to life. The only upside to having no rain is getting all the projects done without weather delays.


----------



## iceyman

I know you guys need the rain but this weather has been primo for us


----------



## J.Ricci

Sign me up for no rain until the fall. Cruising right along, just tired of explaining to people that new plants and sod need more than every other day watering.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Sign me up for no rain until the fall. Cruising right along, just tired of explaining to people that new plants and sod need more than every other day watering.


That's the other issue I'm having too.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Sign me up for no rain until the fall. Cruising right along, just tired of explaining to people that new plants and sod need more than every other day watering.


Just get your irrigation license already


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> That's the other issue I'm having too.


You mean i pay for fert and grass cutting all season and my grass isnt green!?!? You must be doing something wrong. Lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Got a nice little thundercell blowing by to the west of us right now, looks like we'll miss most of the rain.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Just get your irrigation license already


I had two old-school guys that I referred for years but they both retired. Now I got nothin.


----------



## treeguyry

It's hard to believe this weekend's July 4th. The official end of the "spring rush"


----------



## MGLC

treeguyry said:


> It's hard to believe this weekend's July 4th. The official end of the "spring rush"


I think my spring rush this year is going to spill over until Labor Day. No end in sight for installs, loving it but burn out is setting in. Two days off this weekend is going to feel amazing


----------



## rizzoa13

Just started digging in ground pools in south jersey if anyone needs a dig. Did a 13x36 with a sun deck today was pretty cool. Limiting factor right now is the manufacturers can't keep up with the pool demand it's crazy out here.


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> It's hard to believe this weekend's July 4th. The official end of the "spring rush"


We pushed real hard since cleanups started and now it's starting to slow down a bit. Nothing like last summer that's for sure.


----------



## djt1029

MGLC said:


> I think my spring rush this year is going to spill over until Labor Day. No end in sight for installs, loving it but burn out is setting in. Two days off this weekend is going to feel amazing


Same here, still running like a normal April/May.


----------



## Mike_C

Getting out of here Thursday, want at least one, preferably two nights down the shore before the freeloaders arrive


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Getting out of here Thursday, want at least one, preferably two nights down the shore before the freeloaders arrive


If you decide to excommunicate the freeloaders and want to replace them with new freeloaders who come bearing alcohol, sign me up


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> If you decide to excommunicate the freeloaders and want to replace them with new freeloaders who come bearing alcohol, sign me up


Well then you wouldnt be a freeloader now would ya lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Well then you wouldnt be a freeloader now would ya lol


Is he bringing a nice Ale, or cases of Rolling Rock?


----------



## MGLC

Started a drainage project today that I knew was a mistake starting on a short week, worked until 7:30 but trying to hold onto hope of finishing up early tomorrow. We'll see. What a year so far


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> If you decide to excommunicate the freeloaders and want to replace them with new freeloaders who come bearing alcohol, sign me up


I'd also accept payment in the form of cigars, and I'm running a special this weekend on fireworks for entry.


----------



## MGLC

Happy 4th, feels great to be off on a Saturday. At least until my wife starts finding crap for me to do before people come over


----------



## sota

Oh yea, it's saturday.
the chirus has me all screwed up with being able to keep track of what day it is.


----------



## J.Ricci

Happy 4th, remember to celebrate your "freedom" 6 feet apart while wearing a mask, absolutely no indoor dining, no fireworks unless they're part of rioting, and don't you dare go to church, that ain't allowed either.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully nj will start selling real fireworks soon.. been too busy to even get to pa


----------



## truckie80

I miss the good old days when we could have firework shows off the station roof every 4th of July.


----------



## sota

I cut a massive hole in the wall in the kitchen.
been needing to replace a section of drywall, that used to have a floor cabinet glued and painted to it. plus there were multiple other holes I'd cut over the years for things like network and phone connections. feature creep set in though, and I can't finish until monday after I hit up home depot for a new work double gang to combine the separate outlet and light switch in said wall.


----------



## iceyman

Found a box a 4” shells.. got to have some fun and make some noise


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Hopefully nj will start selling real fireworks soon.. been too busy to even get to pa


We went way overboard this year on, my idiot neighbor around the block *****ed last year that the fireworks "triggered her" so 6 of us chipped in a few grand each to put on a better show than ever before.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> We went way overboard this year on, my idiot neighbor around the block *****ed last year that the fireworks "triggered her" so 6 of us chipped in a few grand each to put on a better show than ever before.


Lol our towns fb page has a bunch of karens always *****ing about fireworks.. people are delivering.. only downside is i should be at 4 jobs making money tonite but it is nice to be home for the first time in 16 years


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> We went way overboard this year on, my idiot neighbor around the block *****ed last year that the fireworks "triggered her" so 6 of us chipped in a few grand each to put on a better show than ever before.


Lmao


----------



## MGLC

iceyman said:


> Hopefully nj will start selling real fireworks soon.. been too busy to even get to pa


I made the trip Thursday night expecting all the good stuff to be gone but it wasn't a bad haul all things considered


----------



## J.Ricci

Seemed like every other house was putting on a fireworks show last night, guess that’s what happened when all the town displays get cancelled


----------



## Mike_C

I’ve never seen/heard anywhere near as many fireworks as I did last night. We started a little early last night while the sun was still going down since the kids were getting anxious, next thing you know they’re going off every direction you look.


----------



## djt1029

First time I've been down the shore for the 4th, and I couldn't believe how many other people were setting off fireworks. First I thought that's just how it is down there, but the neighbor said he never saw it like that either


----------



## MGLC

djt1029 said:


> First time I've been down the shore for the 4th, and I couldn't believe how many other people were setting off fireworks. First I thought that's just how it is down there, but the neighbor said he never saw it like that either


The silent majority is getting less and less silent


----------



## sota

look at what happened in Cali. That was a massive **** from the populace there, with their personal fireworks displays. Frankly, the aerial views made it look more impressive than even what the local towns put on generally.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> We went way overboard this year on, my idiot neighbor around the block *****ed last year that the fireworks "triggered her" so 6 of us chipped in a few grand each to put on a better show than ever before.


Saw the new excuse Karen's are making for complaining about fireworks is that "people have PTSD" and thought of this lol


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Saw the new excuse Karen's are making for complaining about fireworks is that "people have PTSD" and thought of this lol


Fireworks and PTSD are nowhere near as closely linked as people with an agenda want it to seem


----------



## truckie80

Two full days off and somehow the weekend went by faster than others. I guess the countdown to labor day starts now


----------



## shawn_

Does anyone here hire a salesmen to go out and sell snow work? If so how do you go about making sure you get the prices that work for
Your business & also paying the person that is getting you the work? Or any other details I maybe missing I’m sure some of the bigger guys here have someone doing this .


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Does anyone here hire a salesmen to go out and sell snow work? If so how do you go about making sure you get the prices that work for
> Your business & also paying the person that is getting you the work? Or any other details I maybe missing I'm sure some of the bigger guys here have someone doing this .


Your salesman needs to know your numbers, otherwise it won't work. As far as paying the salesman, a good one will sell enough work that their commission will just be a drop in the bucket


----------



## sota

This would be why I like just being a dude with a jeep and a plow, who just gets paid by the hour. Yea maybe I don't make as much in absolute dollars, but I don't have to deal with the hassles either.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Two full days off and somehow the weekend went by faster than others. I guess the countdown to labor day starts now


Let's not rush it I've been having a blast this summer so far.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Let's not rush it I've been having a blast this summer so far.


If I remember correctly, your not married?


----------



## MGLC

Being a sub has its advantages but so does making $5-10k profit for one night of work


----------



## sota

that net, or gross.
or is your net gross.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> If I remember correctly, your not married?


That's correct my friend!


----------



## S_Marino87

V_Scapes said:


> That's correct my friend!


You're smarter than most of us here


----------



## truckie80

"Mandatory" masks now outdoors thanks to our ***** governor. Forget that


----------



## sota

supposedly only if you can't "social distance."
but yea... **** that.


----------



## HeatMiser

sota said:


> supposedly only if you can't "social distance."
> but yea... **** that.


For this week, until he changes it next week. This whole thing has just been easing the masses into caving to his every whim. That being said I'm not changing anything


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> For this week, until he changes it next week. This whole thing has just been easing the masses into caving to his every whim. That being said I'm not changing anything


Me either. Having to wear a mask while outside is assanine.


----------



## J.Ricci

Adding new rules 4 months into this BS is like taking birth control at a baby shower. I wear a “mask” when I have zero choice and even then it comes off once I get into the store and away from people


----------



## truckie80

A life lived in fear isn’t a life at all, a life under totalitarian control is even worse


----------



## sota

I'm looking forward to multiple blizzard storms this year. boy my "neighbor" will be in for a surprise when I don't plow the easement (not my job.) I'd especially like it if we get a monster whopper of a storm right out of the gate. maybe throw in something thick and heavy.


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Adding new rules 4 months into this BS is like taking birth control at a baby shower.


Seriously


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone else having serious issues getting hardscape material?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone else having serious issues getting hardscape material?


Were having trouble getting coins from the bank


----------



## iceyman

Tmrw should be an interesting day


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Were having trouble getting coins from the bank


Edit:
Nevermind, I Googled it.

I've got coins I'll sell.


----------



## Randall Ave

Kevin_NJ said:


> I saw the sign at Wawa this morning, what's the deal with that?


Every house must have a big coin jar for a vacation saving/rainy day. Murphy will tell us that's illegal next.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone else having serious issues getting hardscape material?


Feels like very job we've done since late May have had something on backorder


----------



## J.Ricci

My rep's been coming through for me, but even so it's been a pain in the ass on a few jobs


----------



## Randall Ave

Just a solid downpoor here for a while.


----------



## sota

werd. deluge is more like it.

I know this is a "lawnsite" type of question, but I don't feel like joining there to ask so...
Looking for a home owner way to double grind some free tree chips I can get. Was thinking of giving the harbor freight chipper shredder https://www.harborfreight.com/65-hp-212cc-chipper-shredder-62323.html unit a shot.


----------



## Mike_C

More delays here than usual also. Even had a wait on irrigation pipe


----------



## truckie80

sota said:


> werd. deluge is more like it.
> 
> I know this is a "lawnsite" type of question, but I don't feel like joining there to ask so...
> Looking for a home owner way to double grind some free tree chips I can get. Was thinking of giving the harbor freight chipper shredder https://www.harborfreight.com/65-hp-212cc-chipper-shredder-62323.html unit a shot.


For that price you can get 25ish yards of double ground


----------



## S_Marino87

Not hardscape material but Trex is on backorder as well. Lot of people spending money on their yards, on track to do more decks than the last few years combined


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Not hardscape material but Trex is on backorder as well. Lot of people spending money on their yards, on track to do more decks than the last few years combined


Need to get a new awning for a shop we are opening.. its almost impossible.. every guy i talk to says its the busy year theyve had with people spending money on their back yards


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Need to get a new awning for a shop we are opening.. its almost impossible.. every guy i talk to says its the busy year theyve had with people spending money on their back yards


Can't go no where. The guys I know that do patios and such got more work than they can handle. You can't find outdoor furniture.


----------



## Mike_C

Residential market is absolutely insane this summer. Make sure you get as much as possible done before they try and shut the world down again before the election


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Residential market is absolutely insane this summer. Make sure you get as much as possible done before they try and shut the world down again before the election


If Biden wins, the next day, all will be right with the world, no more Covide, and the protests will stop. Of course he will not no about it, past his nap time.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> If Biden wins, the next day, all will be right with the world, no more Covide, and the protests will stop. Of course he will not no about it, past his nap time.


100% right


----------



## treeguyry

I heard Murphy was complaining about too many people at the beach and not listening to his idiotic mask EO. I'm not much of a beach guy but I think I'll be handing down this weekend mask free just to piss him off


----------



## sota

Wife stupidly tried to get us to the beach this weekend.
Sandy Hook was closed to incoming vehicles by 10:30.
We never made it on.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Coworker was telling me the beach he goes to makes tickets available online in the morning each day, once they're sold out that's it. 

That's better than driving out there and not being able to get in at least. Seniors or others without internet or ability to pay online are just SOL.


----------



## HeatMiser

Lock me in the basement until there's a vaccine, or whatever the newest goal post is met.



Kevin_NJ said:


> Coworker was telling me the beach he goes to makes tickets available online in the morning each day, once they're sold out that's it.
> 
> That's better than driving out there and not being able to get in at least. Seniors or others without internet or ability to pay online are just SOL.


Seasonal passes still work the same where I am, thankfully. I'm too old for this fancy mobile pass stuff


----------



## Randall Ave

At TGI Fridays getting take out. Don't see any COVID here, I also need another beer.


----------



## MGLC

On a related note, my wife got the antibody test during a regular doctors appointment last week since she had a weird flu in January. Turns out it was Corona, and somehow she didn't kill the entire family


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> On a related note, my wife got the antibody test during a regular doctors appointment last week since she had a weird flu in January. Turns out it was Corona, and somehow she didn't kill the entire family


I need to to the same because I had the same thing in early February, symptoms where very similar to covid.


----------



## Mike_C

No ones opinions going to change because some coward on social media told them they’re wrong for not being afraid of a 1-2% chance of death that they should stop living their life.


----------



## Mike_PS

let's stick to the topic and refrain from any personal attacks, etc.


----------



## J.Ricci

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the topic and refrain from any personal attacks, etc.


I'll try to keep the boys in line, you know us Jersey guys it ain't all fist pumping and pork roll.


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> it ain't all fist pumping and pork roll.


Yea there's hair gel and guinea tee's also


----------



## djt1029

S_Marino87 said:


> guinea tee's


How could you be so insensitive? They identify as Italian American non-sleeved upper body coverings.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> How could you be so insensitive? They identify as Italian American non-sleeved upper body coverings.


Lmao


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I'll try to keep the boys in line, you know us Jersey guys it ain't all fist pumping and pork roll.


Pork roll huh?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Pork roll huh?


I feel like this conversation will go south even faster than CT did


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> I'll try to keep the boys in line, you know us Jersey guys it ain't all fist pumping and pork roll.


*****taylor ham. Sir.


----------



## J.Ricci

Forgot I’m surrounded by northerners. This is like being in Afghanistan all over again I’m surrounded by hostiles


----------



## sota

I'm a southern boy at heart. Hell TN is where i'm pushing the wife hard to make our home in.


----------



## rizzoa13

Pork roll
Rainbow jimmies 
Wooder not water

south jersey 4 lyfe


----------



## HeatMiser

Jimmies is about all I can give you


----------



## MGLC

rizzoa13 said:


> Pork roll
> Rainbow jimmies
> Wooder not water
> 
> south jersey 4 lyfe


0-3 but at least you're not from Connecticut


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Forgot I'm surrounded by northerners. This is like being in Afghanistan all over again I'm surrounded by hostiles


There's friendly people in Jersey??


----------



## V_Scapes

What are jimmies??


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> what are jimmies??


----------



## sota

flatted tonight on our bike ride.
that makes
wife 1
kid 2
me 1
not a good year for tubes apparently.
one of the kid's was epic; chunk of metal the size of time speared through the tire and both sides of the tube, and folded over.


----------



## MGLC

I've been looking into buying a hydroseeder, anyone have experience/recommendations? Not trying to break the bank, but I'm sick of subbing it out.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> I've been looking into buying a hydroseeder, anyone have experience/recommendations? Not trying to break the bank, but I'm sick of subbing it out.


How many square feet do you need to cover on the average job? I've got T120 which can do almost 11k sqft on a tank and has been great for us. I wouldn't go smaller than a 600 gallon unit like the T60 even if you don't need massive volume, the smaller skid mounted units can't hold a candle to the larger ones. On used machines like anything else, just make sure they were well maintained. Finn equipment is notoriously expensive to repair and any issues with the pump itself will cost a few thousand even if they're fairly "minor"


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> How many square feet do you need to cover on the average job? I've got T120 which can do almost 11k sqft on a tank and has been great for us. I wouldn't go smaller than a 600 gallon unit like the T60 even if you don't need massive volume, the smaller skid mounted units can't hold a candle to the larger ones. On used machines like anything else, just make sure they were well maintained. Finn equipment is notoriously expensive to repair and any issues with the pump itself will cost a few thousand even if they're fairly "minor"


The T60 is actually what I was looking at. I saw a few in the low 20k range that seem to be in good shape. I'll PM you


----------



## truckie80

Hottest day of the year, perfect time for the biggest sod job of the year right?


----------



## V_Scapes

MGLC said:


> I've been looking into buying a hydroseeder, anyone have experience/recommendations? Not trying to break the bank, but I'm sick of subbing it out.


Need a quick way to fill the tank or else it takes forever to make a batch.


----------



## Mike_C

Hydrant permits are the only way to go.


----------



## MGLC

Water's not an issue, already have the hydrant permit and it covers about 70-75% of my service area. The thing I'm most concerned with is burning off extra material since I know it smells like death after a night


----------



## S_Marino87

3 week wait on pressure treated lumber now because of the shutdown and I'm the one who has to hear the *****ing and moaning. I didn't vote for the guy


----------



## Mike_C

All material is turning into a real hassle to get this year. As if it wasn't hard enough to manage construction logistics


----------



## MGLC

I’m down to just 2 hardscape projects left on the list currently and I’m waiting on material for both so we’re stuck planting in the 99 degree heat today


----------



## V_Scapes

I was told Cambridge is back ordered 2000 pallets and non popular material is out 2-3 months.


----------



## sota

sounds like my deck rebuild plan is gonna be held hostage not just to the feds getting me my refund check, but also supply of boards.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I was told Cambridge is back ordered 2000 pallets and non popular material is out 2-3 months.


Yes that is correct. They are only producing their most popular colors right now. I have a job going on right now and it was struggle to get the non popular color my client wanted which after wards she told me they would have changed the color if need be... smh


----------



## djt1029

I had to drive an hour and a half each way to get a single band of pavers to finish a project last week. Nowhere else had them


----------



## sota

... wondering if there's any money to be made in being a gopher with an open deck trailer.

also got that minivan I just picked up for lighter but more delicate stuff... like plants.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> ... wondering if there's any money to be made in being a gopher with an open deck trailer.
> 
> also got that minivan I just picked up for lighter but more delicate stuff... like plants.


I need 32 pallets of brussels & 13 pallets of copthorne for my next job in Colts Neck. You can probably get that in the mini van right?


----------



## sota

Probably not 
But I can take 5000# of kit on the open trailer. :weightlifter:


----------



## Mike_C

That's basically one pallet. I don't think the gopher racket is going to work out unless you're running real small stuff like irrigation supplies. My supplier can't even keep that in stock, every delivery I get is short a few pieces


----------



## J.Ricci

Had an issue getting bluestone today. This is getting ridiculous


----------



## sota

Mike_C said:


> That's basically one pallet. I don't think the gopher racket is going to work out unless you're running real small stuff like irrigation supplies. My supplier can't even keep that in stock, every delivery I get is short a few pieces


I just meant as an "oh **** we need some of this" but don't want to waste personal time going to get it. I'm assuming in this/these case(s) it makes financial sense to hire/pay a gopher to get something within their capacity.

I'm just looking at a possible hussle is all.


----------



## iceyman

Possible ec hurricane nwxt week


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Possible ec hurricane nwxt week


 What is ec?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Assume East Coast


----------



## shawn_

Had to dig up my sewer line and replace the old **** cast pipe to some - PVC My front yard is torn up any recommendations on some seed to lay down?


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Had to dig up my sewer line and replace the old **** cast pipe to some - PVC My front yard is torn up any recommendations on some seed to lay down?


I always seed with a blend of tall fescue & Kentucky blue


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What is ec?


East coast .. cmon old timer


----------



## djt1029

How likely is this storm? Heard a little about it today but haven’t seen too much info yet


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> East coast .. cmon old timer


With the week I've had, I'm suprised that I can remember my name.


----------



## prezek

djt1029 said:


> How likely is this storm? Heard a little about it today but haven't seen too much info yet


I read a bit ago models will be all over The place for a few more days until it gets to the Dominican.


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> Had to dig up my sewer line and replace the old **** cast pipe to some - PVC My front yard is torn up any recommendations on some seed to lay down?


Was bursting a new pipe in an option? Had that done at my house. No digging up the lawn. They dug a hole at the street and one st the side of the house and burst a new pipe through the old one. Very cool process and 0 damage


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Was bursting a new pipe in an option? Had that done at my house. No digging up the lawn. They dug a hole at the street and one st the side of the house and burst a new pipe through the old one. Very cool process and 0 damage


Had something with the septic/well blow up today.. my partners office flooded out.. some water in my warehouse but nothing crazy.. its always something


----------



## iceyman

prezek said:


> I read a bit ago models will be all over The place for a few more days until it gets to the Dominican.


Its a very young storm.. its not a cane where we see it develop for 5 days in the Atlantic.. if it comes up here it would probably have land interaction and be a tropical storm at most.. but ya never know .. im hoping ots


----------



## Mike_C

Trying to decide if it’s even worth getting some storm prep in tomorrow or not


----------



## sota

naw. I'm, hoping big rains and big winds. And sharks in a funnel cloud.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

https://www.weather.gov/media/phi/current_briefing.pdf


----------



## V_Scapes

It's coming. Late Monday and Tuesday looking very wet.


----------



## truckie80

An awful lot of rain seems to be on the way but I haven't seen much about wind


----------



## treeguyry

Bring on some wind


----------



## sota

I'm shopping generators again.
there's a BIG price jump from a 10kW to a 12kW.
trying to decide if it's worth it.
the bigger ones have features that I think are great for longevity (spin-on oil filters, pressured oil feed systems, twin cylinder engines, etc.)
but going from $1500 to $3000 for the 2kW is a bit of a pill to swallow.
there's also the aspect of the extra margin that affords me, and the guaranteed ability to fire up the central A/C. i'm pretty sure the 10kW can do it though.
there's also the fact I'll be converting it to run on natural gas, which automatically de-rates the units.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> An awful lot of rain seems to be on the way but I haven't seen much about wind


Models seem to agree about 3-5" of rain.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Models seem to agree about 3-5" of rain.


I bet in one hour here this morning we got two inches of rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to a washout Tuesday


----------



## HeatMiser

Time to batten down the hatches tomorrow


----------



## truckie80

40-60mph wind and up to 4-6” of rain for my area according to the most recent forecast on Ch7. Its been a long time since we had a real tropical storm come through


----------



## sota

maybe I'll just stage the generator tonight.


----------



## J.Ricci

Should be a pretty decent storm. Gave my chainsaws and trash pump a quick once over incase I find any work from this, bringing all the machines home at the end of the day today just in case


----------



## Mike_C

Chains sharpened, new knives in both chippers. Hurry up and wait, just like winter


----------



## S_Marino87

I picked up a few tarps and squares of shingles today to be prepared. Now it will probably miss us


----------



## sota

race down to mom's by 3:30 to help storm prep: check
new batteries in 3 UPSes that failed: check
generator tested and new starter battery installed: check
stung at least 4 times by ground nesting bees: check
(damn those ****ers hurt! worse than a regular bee!)
got home at 8:19 just ahead of the rain: check
deck tent and umbrellas brought down just as it pours: check
...
rain stopped? NOT COOL


----------



## J.Ricci

Back to back to back fire calls tonight, so much for the calm before the storm


----------



## sota

swole, red, and hot where I got stung. gonna be a fun couple of days.


----------



## djt1029

Hardly any rain even here yet, the meteorologists already are in winter form blowing forecasts


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Hardly any rain even here yet, the meteorologists already are in winter form blowing forecasts


Haha that's what I was thinking. I slept in and wake up to dry grounds lol if you look at the radar- western half of Jersey has some pretty impressive radar.


----------



## V_Scapes

South Jersey getting slammed right now and the north should be in for it this afternoon.


----------



## MGLC

It's finally getting a little breezy / rainy here


----------



## prezek

Rain is almost done for us here down south...Definitely got more than 5”...wind is just now starting to really blow...hopefully will dry things out for tomorrow...


----------



## Randall Ave

Extreme heavy rain, and some wind here at the moment.


----------



## MKWL2

Raining buckets here in Warren County, already well over 2" on my rain gauge... this will definitely make up for the drought conditions we had a few weeks ago haha


----------



## truckie80

Rain picked up, not much wind yet


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> Rain picked up, not much wind yet


She ventured a little west. I'm in mine Hill. We had some pretty good wind. I got a month of Sundays to clean up my yard, again. No power at the house.


----------



## sota

parts of freehold are out of power now for about 4-ish hours.
we blinked a couple times.
some parts of my town are dark. weird parts too; as in I should be down as well normally.
nearby Warren TOWNSHIP apparently got hammered; lots of road closures and Valley Rd east of Hillcrest is shut down


----------



## Mike_C

Three crews on the road now handling some priority work. This one will take some time to clean up


----------



## J.Ricci

No power here, it's nice being the only house on the street with lights and even better - TV


----------



## djt1029

The wind picked up just long enough to make a mess, looks like we'll be pretending to be tree guys for the rest of this week at least


----------



## MGLC

One of the HOA's I maintain lost around 30 trees. We cleared out the street/driveways and we'll be back there first thing tomorrow. Drove by a few of my residential accounts while I was out and a few are disasters, haven't had tree damage like this around here since Sandy


----------



## S_Marino87

Tarped a few roofs once things settled down this afternoon, now I'm onto a busy night of babysitting a tree/power lines on a house until morning. Be a cop they said, it'll be fun they said


----------



## treeguyry

We were out until a little after 11pm tonight, back out bright and early tomorrow. Already did 4 tree on house jobs and had another crew go out and do a couple commercial jobs for a landscaper I work with. I should have close to a month of work from this one


----------



## iceyman

Big tree down on my property.. also 2 poles fell at the etown auction and one just missed My shack.. good to see the power is live while on the ground


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> One of the HOA's I maintain lost around 30 trees. We cleared out the street/driveways and we'll be back there first thing tomorrow. Drove by a few of my residential accounts while I was out and a few are disasters, haven't had tree damage like this around here since Sandy


payuppayup


----------



## Randall Ave

My yard looks like someone trimmed all my trees, I'm surrounded with Locust trees. And still no power as of 3:30.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No power since ~1230 yesterday. Plenty of tree work to keep me busy, but no damage to structures, I can live with that.

I'd be amazed if I had power back by Friday.


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone know the legality behind a neighbors tree falling into a customers yard? Who pays to clean it up? I know if you want to trim a neighbors overhanging branches in your yard you can trim straight up the property line- but you have to pay.


----------



## MGLC

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone know the legality behind a neighbors tree falling into a customers yard? Who pays to clean it up? I know if you want to trim a neighbors overhanging branches in your yard you can trim straight up the property line- but you have to pay.


Whoever's yard the tree ends up in is financially responsible


----------



## Mike_C

There aren't enough hours in the day to catch up with this mess.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> There aren't enough hours in the day to catch up with this mess.


Close to a 15 hour work day today and I feel like we barely made a dent in my list. Working Sunday this week for sure


----------



## iceyman

This year is totally bonkers.. were due for a big winter


----------



## Randall Ave

Still no power. Spent most of yesterday cleaning up the yard.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> This year is totally bonkers.. were due for a big winter


It's either going to rain or be the most insane winter we've ever seen. No doubt


----------



## iceyman

Still no power at my main shop.. running freezers on gennys.. had to move my ice cream maker to one of my garages .. disaster


----------



## Petr51488

I’ve said this probably 15 years ago. There needs to be a database for customers. Just like businesses can get reviews- so should customers. Tell me how “$50 to come every 2 weeks” translates into 50$ a month. Got stiffed on 2 months worth


----------



## MGLC

Looking forward to doing something besides trees again - hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## djt1029

I should be done with the heavy stuff by the end of the day Monday as long as everything goes smooth tomorrow. After that any other calls are just getting my tree guys contact info, I need to get back to regular work


----------



## Mike_C

Starter went in my log truck, which also serves as our in house crane, on the last job of the day last night. Two hours of sleep later, it's back on the road


----------



## V_Scapes

Still no power here.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Starter went in my log truck, which also serves as our in house crane, on the last job of the day last night. Two hours of sleep later, it's back on the road


Always during storm cleanup haha. My stump grinder went down Thursday afternoon but at least we don't need that for emergency work


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Starter went in my log truck, which also serves as our in house crane, on the last job of the day last night. Two hours of sleep later, it's back on the road


Hit that ***** with a hammer lol


----------



## truckie80

It took until almost 6PM yesterday and 5 loads of brush, but the entire route is cleaned up and cut. Back to normal tomorrow


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> It took until almost 6PM yesterday and 5 loads of brush, but the entire route is cleaned up and cut. Back to normal tomorrow


Both my maintenance crews only got to the end of their Thursday routes even working a full day Saturday.


----------



## J.Ricci

MGLC said:


> Both my maintenance crews only got to the end of their Thursday routes even working a full day Saturday.


I don't miss that scramble. We spent a few hours cutting up trees and that was it


----------



## truckie80

I've got a customer looking for a mature Japanese maple, I'm looking in the $1500-2,000 price range. Everything I'm finding is either under $1k or way over budget, any suggestions on a nursery? I already tried Riverside which I thought would've been a sure thing


----------



## djt1029

Riverside would've been my answer, American Nursery in Fair Lawn has a ton of jap maples in stock but I don't know about that size/price range


----------



## V_Scapes

Not even half way through August yet and I've had two calls about fall cleanup.


----------



## MGLC

truckie80 said:


> I've got a customer looking for a mature Japanese maple, I'm looking in the $1500-2,000 price range. Everything I'm finding is either under $1k or way over budget, any suggestions on a nursery? I already tried Riverside which I thought would've been a sure thing


I've got some specimens I'm saving at my yard that I dug from other jobs. There's a few maples I would let go for around that if you're interested, they'd go for more at a nursery.


----------



## gman2310

Is it winter yet?


----------



## Mike_C

Snow contracts go out this Friday, equipment prep will start next week.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Not even half way through August yet and I've had two calls about fall cleanup.


I'm already starting to think, when should I pull the plow out and start prepping it for the winter season.


----------



## truckie80

MGLC said:


> I've got some specimens I'm saving at my yard that I dug from other jobs. There's a few maples I would let go for around that if you're interested, they'd go for more at a nursery.


Awesome, thanks! Sent you a message


----------



## MGLC

Mike_C said:


> Snow contracts go out this Friday, equipment prep will start next week.


I don't even want to think of that yet


----------



## S_Marino87

sota said:


> I'm already starting to think, when should I pull the plow out and start prepping it for the winter season.


I'll pull mine out a day or two before it snows...or maybe I'll live dangerously and wait until the snow starts falling


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> I'll pull mine out a day or two before it snows...or maybe I'll live dangerously and wait until the snow starts falling


I'm taking that approach this year, maybe that way we'll get snow.


----------



## sota

I laugh because, you might have it right.

We're either having another bust like last year, or we're going to have a '90s blizzard year.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> I don't even want to think of that yet


I'm with you, not ready for the end of boating season


----------



## iceyman

Lbi sunset


----------



## truckie80

https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/

Riots are cool though


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/
> 
> Riots are cool though


Absolutely disgraceful


----------



## Regal Eagle

Anyone on here have recommendations for a pool company near Brick NJ?

Trying to help someone in the family with getting a refurbishment spec'd out and quoted. Need new plaster, coping, plumbing and electrical replacement. TIA


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/
> 
> Riots are cool though


NYC is dead, Jersey is close behind and America as a whole is on its deathbed. Absolute liberal madness running rampant


----------



## HeatMiser

truckie80 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/
> 
> Riots are cool though


I don't even know what to say about any of this anymore. We're not even living in America anymore


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/
> 
> Riots are cool though


Complete bull---!


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/08/13/9-11-tribute-in-light-memorial-canceled-amid-covid-19-concerns/
> 
> Riots are cool though


Theres a group I follow on Facebook compromised of alot of family members who lost loved ones in the attack and these people are livid, many of who are still mourning their loss. Whoever's decision it was should know what it is to lose a loved one. I'm thinking about going down to the site on the 11th.


----------



## truckie80

On the morning of September 11th I got off the rig at the World Trade Center with 8 other guys thanks to shift change, I was riding as one of 3 extra men. Because of that I didn't have a "riding position" and because of that I was one of 3 who made it home that night. Dozens of guys I considered friends from the academy and my time on the job died that day, and I went to over 100 funerals in the months after 9/11 - and now because of a virus no deadlier than the flu the city cancels their remembrance. 

"Never Forget" they said.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> On the morning of September 11th I got off the rig at the World Trade Center with 8 other guys thanks to shift change, I was riding as one of 3 extra men. Because of that I didn't have a "riding position" and because of that I was one of 3 who made it home that night. Dozens of guys I considered friends from the academy and my time on the job died that day, and I went to over 100 funerals in the months after 9/11 - and now because of a virus no deadlier than the flu the city cancels their remembrance.
> 
> "Never Forget" they said.


No words. I never thought I would live to see the day where 9/11 tributes would be cancelled for any reason. If the FDNY puts some sort of service/tribute together on their own, let me know and I'll get the word out in the Newark PD.


----------



## HeatMiser

truckie80 said:


> On the morning of September 11th I got off the rig at the World Trade Center with 8 other guys thanks to shift change, I was riding as one of 3 extra men. Because of that I didn't have a "riding position" and because of that I was one of 3 who made it home that night. Dozens of guys I considered friends from the academy and my time on the job died that day, and I went to over 100 funerals in the months after 9/11 - and now because of a virus no deadlier than the flu the city cancels their remembrance.
> 
> "Never Forget" they said.


I literally got chills reading this. All Americans have a huge debt to you and all 9/11 responders that can never be repaid.


----------



## Petr51488

I read they’re having the lights up after some talks . 

Liberal madness is right. It’ll stop once trump is elected again.


----------



## Mike_C

I'll be attending whatever memorial they do put together this year, too many people seem to have forgotten - and even worse, too many people seem to want to erase what happened.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I'll be attending whatever memorial they do put together this year, too many people seem to have forgotten - and even worse, too many people seem to want to erase what happened.


I think I'll be going also, I haven't been down there in years.


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> I read they're having the lights up after some talks.


Too little, too late.


----------



## iceyman

Trump 2020
Crenshaw 2024 2028


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Trump 2020
> Crenshaw 2024 2028


I'd rather see Kristi Noem. Liberal heads would explode, a conservative woman with real American values being the first female president


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> I'd rather see Kristi Noem. Liberal heads would explode, a conservative woman with real American values being the first female president


I love me some Kristi Noem


----------



## Mike_C

Noem with Crenshaw as VP would be good, she can remind him that red flag laws are unconstitutional since he seems to have trouble with that


----------



## djt1029

Bought a new personal / plow truck yesterday, so kiss the chance for snow this winter goodbye. Sorry guys


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Bought a new personal / plow truck yesterday, so kiss the chance for snow this winter goodbye. Sorry guys
> 
> View attachment 205873


Beautiful truck, congratulations!


----------



## shawn_

djt1029 said:


> Bought a new personal / plow truck yesterday, so kiss the chance for snow this winter goodbye. Sorry guys
> 
> View attachment 205873


That would just be another normal NJ winter


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> Bought a new personal / plow truck yesterday, so kiss the chance for snow this winter goodbye. Sorry guys
> 
> View attachment 205873


Congrats on the truck. What're you putting on it?


----------



## djt1029

Thanks guys. Getting a price on a wideout later this week


----------



## shawn_

djt1029 said:


> Thanks guys. Getting a price on a wideout later this week


Great choice got the wideout xl for my 08 350 dually and it was the best decision I made


----------



## Mike_C

We were slightly delayed because of the storm, but today plow prep started for the winter. Hard to believe the summer is almost over already


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We were slightly delayed because of the storm, but today plow prep started for the winter. Hard to believe the summer is almost over already


August alone was a total blur. We have an up tick in work coming in for the fall then leaves before we know it.


----------



## djt1029

Summer flew by, this is the first year there was no late summer slowdown


----------



## MGLC

The workload still feels like spring. I really underestimated how much people would be willing to spend this year being stuck home


----------



## sota

Has anyone considered... people dropping plow services in lieu of shoveling themselves out, since lots of people won't need to be in the office? I'm wondering if there will be a downtick in plow service requests. I mean hell just in my case, if it weren't for the fact I plow, I could probably wait for the melt depending on the forecast. 4x4 and studs will get me out of here without issue. Not like I'd be getting a service interruption for mail either, especially with their recent performances.


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> Has anyone considered... people dropping plow services in lieu of shoveling themselves out, since lots of people won't need to be in the office? I'm wondering if there will be a downtick in plow service requests. I mean hell just in my case, if it weren't for the fact I plow, I could probably wait for the melt depending on the forecast. 4x4 and studs will get me out of here without issue. Not like I'd be getting a service interruption for mail either, especially with their recent performances.


Just my thoughts, our dip ---- of a Governor will ease up more restrictions when it starts to get cold. Commercial will be bout the same, residential may drop off a little, but if the snow kicks in, they be calling.


----------



## Mike_C

Commercial won't change other than that some restaurants already have / will have gone out of business by the winter


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Just my thoughts, our dip ---- of a Governor will ease up more restrictions when it starts to get cold. Commercial will be bout the same, residential may drop off a little, but if the snow kicks in, they be calling.


As of two months ago you could drive over the border into NY and sit inside air conditioning and have a frosty and a burger. Any uptick in cases? Nope. Don't see how NJ is any different.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Just my thoughts, our dip ---- of a Governor will ease up more restrictions when it starts to get cold.


And like clockwork, today the king says gyms can open in a week and indoor dining is possible for mid September.


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> And like clockwork, today the king says gyms can open in a week and indoor dining is possible for mid September.


Would it be possible for him to display the science behind these decisions. With actual data reference on why the specific opening times.


----------



## sota

HAH!
Weathermen have more science behind their predictions.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> Would it be possible for him to display the science behind these decisions. With actual data reference on why the specific opening times.


He should, and it is your right to demand it. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a response.


----------



## MGLC

Randall Ave said:


> Would it be possible for him to display the science behind these decisions. With actual data reference on why the specific opening times.


"Orange man bad"


----------



## V_Scapes

Devastating conditions about to make landfall in Louisiana.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> Devastating conditions about to make landfall in Louisiana.


Could get pretty ugly


----------



## iceyman

Hes waiting for summer to be over so we have no tourists at the jersey shore. By 2nd week in September restaurants will be open for some capacity.. this is getting ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Petr51488

sota said:


> Has anyone considered... people dropping plow services in lieu of shoveling themselves out, since lots of people won't need to be in the office? I'm wondering if there will be a downtick in plow service requests. I mean hell just in my case, if it weren't for the fact I plow, I could probably wait for the melt depending on the forecast. 4x4 and studs will get me out of here without issue. Not like I'd be getting a service interruption for mail either, especially with their recent performances.


No way. If anything people are going to be more annoying because they're now home and have nothing to do. I do 98% residential. Over the years I've drilled into them that we have a list to follow. We get there when we get there. One thing they might do is shovel their own places when it's an inch or two. I charge the same for an inch or a foot- but if they do their own- they still get charged


----------



## sota

Everyone battening up stuff for this impending storm today?


----------



## Randall Ave

sota said:


> Everyone battening up stuff for this impending storm today?


Storm today??


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Storm today??


tstorms later


----------



## Randall Ave

That hurricane looks like it ain't turning right.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> tstorms later


The only storm so far today , the zoning officer was here again.


----------



## sota

hate zoning officers.
I'll push mine to the head of the line when we start lining up lawyers.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The only storm so far today , the zoning officer was here again.


My debacle with my town has been pushed to december.. only good thing to come out of covid


----------



## J.Ricci

No zoning officers but we found an old septic tank today on a job when the concrete pump truck rolled over it. That was a completely different kind of storm


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> No zoning officers but we found an old septic tank today on a job when the concrete pump truck rolled over it. That was a completely different kind of storm


That sounds like fun


----------



## sota

J.Ricci said:


> No zoning officers but we found an old septic tank today on a job when the concrete pump truck rolled over it. That was a completely different kind of storm


ground caved in?


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> ground caved in?


Yeah. Just bad luck, the old septic was under the current driveway


----------



## sota

I'm no P.E., but that seems like a pretty stupid idea.


----------



## fireball

And we wonder why the concrete drivers won't deliver off the street. There are a lot of old buried septic systems out there


----------



## Randall Ave

I see our gas tax is going up 9.3 cents a gallon. Oh joy.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> I see our gas tax is going up 9.3 cents a gallon. Oh joy.


Someone's got to pay for all the business that aren't paying their taxes because they aren't allowed to operate AND all those people who keep getting free hand outs from covid . It's a joke and this is just the beginning .


----------



## iceyman

The gas tax has nothing to do with covid except that less people were driving so the formula makes up the difference for the next year. Its all about how much gas nj sells to see what the tax for the next year is. This was christies last fu to us. Now murphy can just laugh as taxes get raised for him and he can say its nothing he did


----------



## Mike_C

Tip of the iceberg from the commie's administration


----------



## seville009

Randall Ave said:


> I see our gas tax is going up 9.3 cents a gallon. Oh joy.


Here in NY, my county just started a 4% tax on residential energy (gas/electric/propane) usage to make up the shortfall. Haven't seen it announced publicly; only know about it because I'm part of a group that buys propane in bulk each year and our propane dealer told us.

Will probably see hidden taxes like that starting up in many States.


----------



## AG09

but this doesnt happen....lmfao

https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/polit...r-fraud-with-mail-in-ballots/?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> but this doesnt happen....lmfao
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/polit...r-fraud-with-mail-in-ballots/?ocid=uxbndlbing


But the TV says it's a "far right conspiracy"


----------



## prezek

AG09 said:


> but this doesnt happen....lmfao
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/polit...r-fraud-with-mail-in-ballots/?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## HeatMiser

djt1029 said:


> But the TV says it's a "far right conspiracy"


Just like how we're all "crazy" for thinking this whole pandemic thing is political with fake numbers but the CDC website now shows 94% of the deaths had 2 or more other serious health issues. Less than 10,000 are actual Covid-19 deaths. One massive lie after another


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I see our gas tax is going up 9.3 cents a gallon. Oh joy.


Co state tax is $.22 for gas, $.20 for diesel plus the fed tax


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Co state tax is $.22 for gas, $.20 for diesel plus the fed tax


Ours will be roughly .50 cents for gas. Don't know what the diesel cost will be.


----------



## gman2310

And so it begins

View attachment 206171


----------



## J.Ricci

I'd be perfectly happy with a bunch of salt events


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I'd be perfectly happy with a bunch of salt events


Yup! Leave the plow home


----------



## J.Ricci

Made an obvious Biden voter almost have an aneurysm today by daring not to wear a mask. Pretty entertaining way to jump start a 3.5 day weekend


----------



## treeguyry

Just one job on tap for tomorrow, all my guys could use the long weekend and we're finally in a decent spot with storm work


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Just one job on tap for tomorrow, all my guys could use the long weekend and we're finally in a decent spot with storm work


The amount of wood chips at my mulch yard waiting to be ground up is wild.


----------



## HeatMiser

I've been watching the reading of the names in my office all morning and trying to understand how canceling this was ever even a discussion.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> I've been watching the reading of the names in my office all morning and trying to understand how canceling this was ever even a discussion.


Because it wouldve taken too many guys to set it up remember... well my buddy is in the electric union and he said 4 guys set up the whole thing


----------



## treeguyry

Even if it took 50 guys, you see more guys than that with no masks on any large construction site in the tri-state


----------



## truckie80

DeBlasio and Cuomo would've **** themselves if they were around for the unofficial department memorial service last night followed by a few hundred mask free members crammed into a bar with nowhere near enough food for Cuomo to approve of.


----------



## MGLC

I found out today I lost my biggest commercial account, some guy's going to do it for 3/4 of my price.


----------



## Randall Ave

MGLC said:


> I found out today I lost my biggest commercial account, some guy's going to do it for 3/4 of my price.


That sucks, but unfortunately it happens.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hate to break/brake it to you fellas but 2019 is OVER!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hate to break/brake it to you fellas but 2019 is OVER!


We're so poor here in Jersey, we can't afford a new thread.


----------



## Mike_C

MGLC said:


> I found out today I lost my biggest commercial account, some guy's going to do it for 3/4 of my price.


Did it happen to be a CBRE account? I got my "they beat your bid can you do better?" Call from them yesterday


----------



## MGLC

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks, but unfortunately it happens.


Yeah. Unfortunately, 50k a winter accounts don't come in every day though



Mike_C said:


> Did it happen to be a CBRE account? I got my "they beat your bid can you do better?" Call from them yesterday


This one wasn't, but I do have a couple properties through them so I've got that to look forward to


----------



## sota

Just remember if they come crawling back don't bend them over too bad.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Did it happen to be a CBRE account? I got my "they beat your bid can you do better?" Call from them yesterday


I'm sure your insurance premium didn't go down this season.


----------



## sota

So... when are we taking bets on first plowable event?
And what do we think this season will be like?


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> So... when are we taking bets on first plowable event?
> And what do we think this season will be like?


Hopefully not until the new year. Finally got my contracts out yesterday.


----------



## sota

V_Scapes said:


> Hopefully not until the new year. Finally got my contracts out yesterday.


Heh. Yea, I bet all the "contract" guys want little to no snow, whereas us per-hour guys want blizzards.


----------



## J.Ricci

sota said:


> Heh. Yea, I bet all the "contract" guys want little to no snow, whereas us per-hour guys want blizzards.


Contract doesn't mean seasonal


----------



## djt1029

I'd be happy with no snow until after new years, would be nice to get a week or two break.


----------



## sota

I want an october blizzard.


----------



## gman2310

Need to get some storms this winter, I dont need anything crazy, maybe a handful of 3-6” storms and alot of salting.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'd be happy with no snow until after new years, would be nice to get a week or two break.


A relatively tranquil cleanup season would be nice for once although that's asking alot in Jersey.


----------



## iceyman

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hate to break/brake it to you fellas but 2019 is OVER!


It never started!


----------



## gman2310

iceyman said:


> It never started!


----------



## Petr51488

Wtf


----------



## sota

we moved on, Petr


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Wtf


Lmao


----------

